# Rumour re: Louis Vuitton Recall?



## jejunity

Hi everyone,
so I've been following this topic lately regarding a louis vuitton pochette metis recall. There's been mixed responses... and I'm not sure what to believe. I live in australia, and I just tried calling the customer hotline and they said they had no idea what I was talking about. How do I move on from there? Do I ask them to double check with the manager?

So far it seems a lot of it is from US, so I just wanted clarification from anyone who knows more about it. Also if there's any fellow australians that have brought this up with their SA and know much about it?

Just wanting some clarity regarding this if anyone can shed some light?


----------



## Postyco

There is no such thing as a “recall”.. not sure where you are getting this information. There are rumors that it will be discontinued.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Why would LV recall a bag?  Is there a health hazard or a deadly defect?


----------



## AndreaM99

FoxyLV on Instagram mentioned that, I personally do not believe that will ever happen, but I came across such information as well.


----------



## lallybelle

Although it's not officially called a "recall" but it seems that LV is taking action on bags from 2013-2015. There is apparently some fading canvas issues as well as all the glazing issues that are known for these years. As usual, customer service is all over the place on this and your store may not even be aware. There's a you tuber who called CS to ask about it and they told her yes to bring it to her store and the store basically laughed. However they called CS to speak to someone and found out she was right and gave her store credit. Your best bet is to take your bag for an assessment if it's from those years.


----------



## truelvoe

my store told me they’re recalling the montaigne bb mono and speedy empreinte bronze which I had owned but have unfortunately already sold


----------



## DaBish

I would take it to the store you purchased it if you are concerned. 
Are you having issues?


----------



## fabuleux

AndreaM99 said:


> FoxyLV on Instagram mentioned that, I personally do not believe that will ever happen, but I came across such information as well.


FoxyLV shares anything and everything. She is not a trustworthy source in my opinion.


----------



## CornishMon

They are not doing a recall on any bags.  However they are now very aware of bags which had issues and will honor exchanges or credits.  But they aren’t notifying everyone who has one of these bags to bring them in!  If they felt there was that much of a problem with the PM they would stop selling which they have not.  Recall on the PM do you realize how much money they would loose.  I feel like I am sitting at the end of a row of ten people and the last to hear the rumor that started ten people ago.  What was told to the first person seems completely different by the time if reached me.

And rumors like these cause LV to rethink decisions to honor their materials years later with the flux of crazed people asking about bag recalls.


----------



## CornishMon

fabuleux said:


> FoxyLV shares anything and everything. She is not a trustworthy source in my opinion.


YouTube drives me madd!


----------



## fabuleux

CornishMon said:


> YouTube drives me madd!


LOL


----------



## DaBish

This makes me wonder something though- imagine this scenario-

Pretend someone owns this bag but has no issues and then goes on YouTube and sees the rumors about " recalls"  . This person then goes to the store asking for refund/ replacement because they feel like their bag may become defective over time even though there is no current defect on the bag. This person is afraid they've purchased a bag that may show defects because tons of people online are complaining about their defective bags so they get concerned and want LV to replace theirs. 

I would imagine that these types of scenarios are chaotic for lv to deal with. I can see it from both sides though. I could see the customer being concerned because they spent a decent amount of money and don't want a defective product but I can also see the loss that the company  may deal with just because someone online started rumors.


----------



## Hotsauna

The only rumors I believe are the price increase rumors.


----------



## Hotsauna

DaBish said:


> This makes me wonder something though- imagine this scenario-
> 
> Pretend someone owns this bag but has no issues and then goes on YouTube and sees the rumors about " recalls"  . This person then goes to the store asking for refund/ replacement because they feel like their bag may become defective over time even though there is no current defect on the bag. This person is afraid they've purchased a bag that may show defects because tons of people online are complaining about their defective bags so they get concerned and want LV to replace theirs.
> 
> I would imagine that these types of scenarios are chaotic for lv to deal with. I can see it from both sides though. I could see the customer being concerned because they spent a decent amount of money and don't want a defective product but I can also see the loss that the company  may deal with just because someone online started rumors.



Unfortunately the consequences of social media on the internet.


----------



## daysha

Don't go by what you see posted on youtube.  Each youtuber are trying to beat the next one in spreading these rumors.  In my opinion many are just reaching just so they can have content on their channel.  

For crying out loud the potential issues with this bag have been documented for YEARS.  I purchased my PM in 2015 knowing what problems may potentially be down the road and so far no issues.  I will not be calling customer service or my SA to ask about an issue that hasn't even happened yet.  Do your research.  If the risk isn't worth it to you then just select a different bag. 

Not directed towards you OP, but to everyone who is interested in this bag.  I swear it seems if folks know the "defects" and purchase the bag anyways.  Then when they receive the bag they go over it with a magnifying glass the entire time they own the bag and then complain about something or other just to have something to complain about.


----------



## AndreaM99

fabuleux said:


> FoxyLV shares anything and everything. She is not a trustworthy source in my opinion.


I do not know her and I started following her only last week. Good to know. Thank you for letting me know. Well, like with everything else, trust but verify.


----------



## epeLV

I personally don’t get what the big deal is about the issues with the Pochette Métis. I have a 2018 bag that isn’t part of the recall and I bought it knowing well the issues. I am informed and will keep an eye on it. If there are glazing issues, for example, I’ll be super careful and quick to get them repaired by LV right away. As far as I’m concerned these aren’t defects, just normal wear and tear that I can choose to be proactive about when it happens. Any bag has issues if you look hard enough and actually use the bag. The whole recall is just internet and social media pandemonium lol.


----------



## shahadimd

I want to buy the bag but I can't find it :'( They refused to put my name in a waitlist too


----------



## gabsandme

Hotsauna said:


> The only rumors I believe are the price increase rumors.



Hahaha!!  Right.


----------



## Stacy31

jejunity said:


> Hi everyone,
> so I've been following this topic lately regarding a louis vuitton pochette metis recall. There's been mixed responses... and I'm not sure what to believe. I live in australia, and I just tried calling the customer hotline and they said they had no idea what I was talking about. How do I move on from there? Do I ask them to double check with the manager?
> 
> So far it seems a lot of it is from US, so I just wanted clarification from anyone who knows more about it. Also if there's any fellow australians that have brought this up with their SA and know much about it?
> 
> Just wanting some clarity regarding this if anyone can shed some light?[/QUOTE
> 
> You are correct about the recall! I just received a phone call from client services for several bags I purchased between 2013 and 2015. The lockit mm, sofia coppola (in calf leather) and the retiro.  I have the option to take all bags in and receive store credit or send them off for repair. The repair time is 6 months.  The metis is also on the recall list, but only certain models and years.  I have a metis from 2016 and it is not on the recall list.  I was not expecting this call today!!


----------



## Stacy31

The recall is legit. I just received a call from client services. If you purchased a model on the recall list, you should receive the call as well. It seems like it is mostly bags purchased between 2013 and 2015 and largely glazing issues. LV will repair or issue store credit if you purchased one of the bags that was deemed defective. So far, my lockit mm, retiro and sofia coppola bags are included.  The lockit was purchased in 2014, the SC in 2013 and the retiro in 2015.  Certain pochette metis models are included as well, but mine was not as it was purchased in 2016.


----------



## Stacy31

Postyco said:


> There is no such thing as a “recall”.. not sure where you are getting this information. There are rumors that it will be discontinued.



There is a recall on certain bags. I received the call from client services today. My lockit, retiro and sc bags are all on the list. I can take them in for repair or return them for store credit. This only applies to certain makes/models and it seems like years 2013-2015.  I have been buying LV for over a decade and this is the first time I have experienced this. But rest assured, it is legit.


----------



## smudleybear

My friend’s PM bought in 2013/14 got a recall from CS in the UK. As well as her Empreinte key cles got recalled as well.


----------



## Toks

The recall is real in Uk.


----------



## fabuleux

smudleybear said:


> My friend’s PM bought in 2013/14 got a recall from CS in the UK. As well as her Empreinte key cles got recalled as well.


@smudleybear - you know better than calling it a "key cles"!


----------



## smudleybear

fabuleux said:


> @smudleybear - you know better than calling it a "key cles"!



Oops...key pouch I meant


----------



## smudleybear

Toks said:


> The recall is real in Uk.



Yes


----------



## fabuleux

smudleybear said:


> Oops...key pouch I meant


----------



## smudleybear

fabuleux said:


>



PM you


----------



## Nathalie123

I live in Europe and my sa have called me to say that if i have issues with my pochette metis and speedy 25 empreinte aurore i could bring them in and exchange. They are both the older models from years ago. I have already sold them so i can’t exchange. So this rumour is defenitly true.


----------



## __Tiff__

lallybelle said:


> Although it's not officially called a "recall" but it seems that LV is taking action on bags from 2013-2015. There is apparently some fading canvas issues as well as all the glazing issues that are known for these years. As usual, customer service is all over the place on this and your store may not even be aware. There's a you tuber who called CS to ask about it and they told her yes to bring it to her store and the store basically laughed. However they called CS to speak to someone and found out she was right and gave her store credit. Your best bet is to take your bag for an assessment if it's from those years.



hmmm... don't own a pochette metis, but I do have a Neverfull in Damier ebene purchased around that time and I noticed the "checkers" pattern has faded a bit near the bottom of my bag. I planned on taking it in to get the straps replaced anyways, so I might as well ask about the fading. Thanks!


----------



## MiBu

I got a call today from LV Customer Service and they named all bags and accessoires they want me to return for glazing issues. I checked the receipts and all were bought in 2014 and 2015. So I’d say this is a real global recall. I live in Germany. Not too happy about that as all my bags are discontinued (SC, Soft Lockit etc)


----------



## lvchanellvr

MiBu said:


> I got a call today from LV Customer Service and they named all bags and accessoires they want me to return for glazing issues. I checked the receipts and all were bought in 2014 and 2015. So I’d say this is a real global recall. I live in Germany. Not too happy about that as all my bags are discontinued (SC, Soft Lockit etc)


Is it only limited to monogram canvas and the empriente leather? Or are other materials affected to? ie: vernis, etc.


----------



## thecatmelon

For those who own a PM from that time frame, what do you plan to do?

My PM is a discontinued colour (Infrarouge) and I'm not sure if I should bother trying to contact support (I don't live in a city with a boutique, so that's not an option) because I know I won't be able to replace it with the same colour if it is part of a recall


----------



## Blululon

It's the Lockit, Bagatelle and the Sofia Coppola from 2013-2015.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Hmm, my aunt purchased my Retiro in Spain and I forgot to tell her to put my name on the receipt. Wonder how that would work. I guess she would have to be the one to take it in. I wouldn't want to bother her.


----------



## Musicris

Sadly the Pochette Metis models after this date range are also experiencing problems and if you have one, you might want to check it over. When all these rumors started, I checked mine and sure enough it had bad cracking in the canvas between the folds. Brought it in and got an exchange. It was from 2017. Sad because I really did like the bag.


----------



## fabuleux

Shoppinmel said:


> Hmm, my aunt purchased my Retiro in Spain and I forgot to tell her to put my name on the receipt. Wonder how that would work. I guess she would have to be the one to take it in. I wouldn't want to bother her.


Just tell the SA it was purchased by your aunt and give them her name if they want to look it up. It’s easy.


----------



## KimTX

A few TPF members.....


----------



## CornishMon

No crow.  If one has a good SA who takes care of their clients yes you may get notified. I have a friend who was in fact notified but because her SA values her as a client. But LV is definitely not sending out letters to everyone who owns these bags like vehicle recalls (this is my point).  The problem is all SA’s are not the same.  So because a good SA honors her clients another may not.  Therefor LV gets all these I fluries about a recall that really do not exist.  Like I stated above they will honor exchanges and/or store credits for these bags they have *acknowledged* have issues but again no mass letter is going out to every client who owns one of these bags.  Thus why when people are calling CS they are stating they know nothing about a bag recall.  Let’s also remember purchases are completely different from the US than other Countries.

I mean honestly no different than any other problem with a bag most of the time LV will stand behind their products.  If you have an issue always take it in and see what they say - like I have said before you may be surprised.


----------



## Stacy31

smudleybear said:


> My friend’s PM bought in 2013/14 got a recall from CS in the UK. As well as her Empreinte key cles got recalled as well.





Nathalie123 said:


> I live in Europe and my sa have called me to say that if i have issues with my pochette metis and speedy 25 empreinte aurore i could bring them in and exchange. They are both the older models from years ago. I have already sold them so i can’t exchange. So this rumour is defenitly true.


Me too! I’ve sold a few that were recalled as well. I’m surprised they didn’t mention my empreinte speedy Aurore. Mine was from 2012 and I purchased the first day it was released?


----------



## Stacy31

Stacy31 said:


> Me too! I’ve sold a few that were recalled as well. I’m surprised they didn’t mention my empreinte speedy Aurore. Mine was from 2012 and I purchased the first day it was released?


----------



## Stacy31

CornishMon said:


> No crow.  If one has a good SA who takes care of their clients yes you may get notified. I have a friend who was in fact notified but because her SA values her as a client. But LV is definitely not sending out letters to everyone who owns these bags like vehicle recalls (this is my point).  The problem is all SA’s are not the same.  So because a good SA honors her clients another may not.  Therefor LV gets all these I fluries about a recall that really do not exist.  Like I stated above they will honor exchanges and/or store credits for these bags they have *acknowledged* have issues but again no mass letter is going out to every client who owns one of these bags.  Thus why when people are calling CS they are stating they know nothing about a bag recall.  Let’s also remember purchases are completely different from the US than other Countries.
> 
> I mean honestly no different than any other problem with a bag most of the time LV will stand behind their products.  If you have an issue always take it in and see what they say - like I have said before you may be surprised.


I have several SAs, but I actually received a call from client services, not my SAs.


----------



## CornishMon

Stacy31 said:


> I have several SAs, but I actually received a call from client services, not my SAs.


Interesting as other people from a group have called and CS is telling them that if they are experiencing problems to definitely take it in or send pictures and they will look into it further.  But only the few here saying they are calling for people to return them without having an issue?  Not discounting the claims but a lot of different stories floating around.  I guess that’s why they call them rumors.


----------



## Stacy31

Yes, They did tell me they were reaching out to their “valued customers.” Aren’t we all valued customers? I did get the sense that they may be trying to minimize the financial consequences of this.  If not, they would have sent a mass letter and this does not seem to be the case...


----------



## tolliv

jejunity said:


> Hi everyone,
> so I've been following this topic lately regarding a louis vuitton pochette metis recall. There's been mixed responses... and I'm not sure what to believe. I live in australia, and I just tried calling the customer hotline and they said they had no idea what I was talking about. How do I move on from there? Do I ask them to double check with the manager?
> 
> So far it seems a lot of it is from US, so I just wanted clarification from anyone who knows more about it. Also if there's any fellow australians that have brought this up with their SA and know much about it?
> 
> Just wanting some clarity regarding this if anyone can shed some light?



Yes they are recalling some bags. My Sorority Sister and her friend got the call. They are contacting owners of bags that were purchased during a certain time. It’s not all bags.


----------



## tolliv

daysha said:


> Don't go by what you see posted on youtube.  Each youtuber are trying to beat the next one in spreading these rumors.  In my opinion many are just reaching just so they can have content on their channel.
> 
> For crying out loud the potential issues with this bag have been documented for YEARS.  I purchased my PM in 2015 knowing what problems may potentially be down the road and so far no issues.  I will not be calling customer service or my SA to ask about an issue that hasn't even happened yet.  Do your research.  If the risk isn't worth it to you then just select a different bag.
> 
> Not directed towards you OP, but to everyone who is interested in this bag.  I swear it seems if folks know the "defects" and purchase the bag anyways.  Then when they receive the bag they go over it with a magnifying glass the entire time they own the bag and then complain about something or other just to have something to complain about.



They are making their rounds. My friend’s bag sis not have any issues but they told her she could get a new one of store credit. Her choice. So this is NOT a rumor. It is true.


----------



## MiBu

I don‘t have a dedicated SA. I just got a call from general customer care and they named the bags  they want me to bring in. I never had a complain about them and I was very surprised LV contacted me. I think they are checking their records based on models and call the buyer to inform them. Never heard of anything like that before too but it’s real.


----------



## MiBu

lvchanellvr said:


> Is it only limited to monogram canvas and the empriente leather? Or are other materials affected to? ie: vernis, etc.



In my case only other leather bags (SC, Lockit, Essentiel).


----------



## vinbenphon1

But if you have no issue with your bag, do you still take it in?


----------



## Erum7860

I have a 2018 PM and all I know is you’ll
have to pry it out of my cold, dead hands in order for me to give it up, defects or not [emoji19]


----------



## MiBu

vinbenphon1 said:


> But if you have no issue with your bag, do you still take it in?


Most probably yes...Now I get a refund. If a problem occurs in a year or two I will surely not get anything....


----------



## Iluvbags

How does this work if your Pochette Metis was not originally purchase from LV?

The only metis that I own with issues was purchased secondhand.
But I love it to pieces it’s the original version 
It does have some glazing issues though 

Are we able to bring it in still? I’m just curious


----------



## Shoppinmel

fabuleux said:


> Just tell the SA it was purchased by your aunt and give them her name if they want to look it up. It’s easy.



Oh ok thanks. I have the receipt and everything.


----------



## TVluvsLV

I was just called by my store.  It’s issues with the 2013-15 bags. They basically said they are “melting” and other issues and I was told to bring them in, even if in perfect condition, and choose something else.  My bags affected are the Cindy Sherman, louboutin, ala Moana tote, and a noefull.  I’m so sad.


----------



## daysha

vinbenphon1 said:


> But if you have no issue with your bag, do you still take it in?



I would only turn my bag in if I were told that this was a one-time shot and that LV would not offer a resolution to any known issues further down the line.  Other than that, my PM is going no where.  I got mine in 2015 and have had no issues.  Actually took it to Vegas twice this year in 100+ degree weather and it's still going strong.


----------



## gillianna

Has anyone noticed there seems to be a very large amount of them for sale on Fashionphile?  I didn’t expect to see so many when I was browsing their site since people seem so desperate to get them.


----------



## jill39

TVluvsLV said:


> I was just called by my store.  It’s issues with the 2013-15 bags. They basically said they are “melting” and other issues and I was told to bring them in, even if in perfect condition, and choose something else.  My bags affected are the Cindy Sherman, louboutin, ala Moana tote, and a noefull.  I’m so sad.



Was it all bags?  I have a Speedy b 25 from those years.


----------



## XCCX

gillianna said:


> Has anyone noticed there seems to be a very large amount of them for sale on Fashionphile?  I didn’t expect to see so many when I was browsing their site since people seem so desperate to get them.



I’ve noticed that too when I was actually looking for a monogram one. I guess there’s still many of them because they’re above retail? Especially a new one I’m eyeing is almost $600.


----------



## Grande Latte

I don't know. This is such a controversial bag. It's the only LV bag that has had me wavering about owning it for the longest time. Glazing issues, the whole feminine, yet masculine design, the unavailability, the markup in the secondary market, now this sort of replacement/ refund policy,...etc.

I don't know. I want to OWN one, but now I'm not sure I want to HAVE one. Am also afraid of owning a handbag that will be "phased" out, or thinned out in production.


----------



## gagabag

I’m from Australia and haven’t heard either, though it may be because I also have no dedicated SA as I prefer to buy online. I have 2 SCs, cobalt & cherry from 2012 and 2013, respectively who are both pristine. There’s no way that I’d give them up for a refund. I will keep using them on rotation & enjoy them until they start showing whatever defects they are meant to have. If and when that time comes, I’ll just chuck it up to wear & tear.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I think it is either store credit or replacement.


----------



## jejunity

thanks guys. So good to have it clarified. Its just frustrating when even the sales associates don't know this. How should I go about clarifying it? Should I ask to speak to their manager and look it up? Sometimes I just feel like they never believe the customer and I feel like a fool asking these things.

Truthful I've had issues with glazing with my 2015 PM. I had it re-glazed, but I was never happy with the stitching. Which he looked at thought was defective, then said its ok. Anyways, It just doesnt sit right to have a bag that's on a recall, and I'm not sure if I would rather put the money towards another item. But anyways, what do you guys recommend I do seeing as none of the CA in australia know anything about it?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Most people here it seems have been contacted by the CS @jejunity and are in the UK. It may not be a world wide issue considering that the bags are made at different locations. If it reaches Australia, I am sure you will be contacted if your bag is on the list.


----------



## JA_UK

jill39 said:


> Was it all bags?  I have a Speedy b 25 from those years.


Funny you should ask, I have an epi neverfull which was purchased that year which experienced melting glazing, I took mine into store for repair 2.5years later and they replaced the handles for free. Maybe there was a problem with the batches of glazing thus more bags being affected than stated...


----------



## jill39

JA_UK said:


> Funny you should ask, I have an epi neverfull which was purchased that year which experienced melting glazing, I took mine into store for repair 2.5years later and they replaced the handles for free. Maybe there was a problem with the batches of glazing thus more bags being affected than stated...



I wonder if there’s a list out there of bags we should be checking


----------



## happy27

Do you get refund or credit note only? Have to say I’m pleasantly surprised that LV is doing this, sure bags at this price point shouldn’t have any issues but at least they’re taking the initiative and proactively attempt to rectify the issues.


----------



## lvchanellvr

jill39 said:


> I wonder if there’s a list out there of bags we should be checking


It would be helpful as each TPF member receives the call or email from LV to post which bag they own that are being asked to be brought into the store for store credit or replacement. I called CS and they would not provide the information. I have a number of bags brought during this period but have not received a call as of yet. They said they are working through the list and each client will receive a call first and if they can't be reached wlll be notified by email.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

lvchanellvr said:


> It would be helpful as each TPF member receives the call or email from LV to post which bag they own that are being asked to be brought into the store for store credit or replacement. I called CS and they would not provide the information. I have a number of bags brought during this period but have not received a call as of yet. They said they are working through the list and each client will receive a call first and if they can't be reached wlll be notified by email.



I guess we should all check our bags (date codes especially) to see if we need to bring them in. Many of mine are pre-loved so I wouldn’t even be getting a call. And as someone posted earlier, the “window” of replacement/return/free repair might close soon. 

I haven’t noticed any melting issues yet but I always rotate my bags so it will take longer for it to happen. I’d rather do the “pre- emptive strike”.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

KimTX said:


> A few TPF members.....



I just have to say I love that crow!


----------



## fabuleux

This thread only confirms the fact that LV has one of the best customer service in the luxe industry.


----------



## Mulberrygal

gillianna said:


> Has anyone noticed there seems to be a very large amount of them for sale on Fashionphile?  I didn’t expect to see so many when I was browsing their site since people seem so desperate to get them.





XCCX said:


> I’ve noticed that too when I was actually looking for a monogram one. I guess there’s still many of them because they’re above retail? Especially a new one I’m eyeing is almost $600.



Lol, I think there's so many PM's available from re-sellers and entrepreneurs because they're greedy and think they can get way over RRP! Just because LV keeps them in such short supply doesn't mean most buyers are willing to pay 50% over the top. I would have loved a Reverse Mono PM and have been on LV's "am I aren't I"wait list since May. I wasn't aware of any issues with PM's but reading this thread has made me think how risky it is to buy privately without a receipt. 

I really can't see what all the fuss is about though, surely IF you have any problems with a bag take it back to LV (I have a really bad faulty lock on my Empreinte leather PM which I haven't had a chance to take into store but I'll get around to it eventually


----------



## slang

Just curious since I bought mine in 2013.
If you take a store credit, it is based on the original purchase price in 2013 or the selling price in 2018?


----------



## fabuleux

slang said:


> Just curious since I bought mine in 2013.
> If you take a store credit, it is based on the original purchase price in 2013 or the selling price in 2018?


Original price you paid.


----------



## mrssullivan10

I went in last night and they gave me store credit for my Pochette Métis at the 1890 price mine was preloved so I didn’t have the receipt but I had paid for it to be reglazed in 2017. The glaze was peeling and the store manager found a small crack in the same corner as the glazing issue. I ended up getting it in the marine rouge empreinte.  They advise me once it starts with the small cracks there is nothing that can be done.


----------



## bagluv4ever

CornishMon said:


> Interesting as other people from a group have called and CS is telling them that if they are experiencing problems to definitely take it in or send pictures and they will look into it further.  But only the few here saying they are calling for people to return them without having an issue?  Not discounting the claims but a lot of different stories floating around.  I guess that’s why they call them rumors.



Nope, not a rumor....   I got a call, it was from a Customer Service Rep from LV, and he went through the list of all I bought during that time. Yes, including my Pochette Metis, which I bought when it was first released. Also other bags, such as both my Epi Neverfulls bought in 2014, also Emprente Speedy 30 in Noir, Empreinte Montaigne BB, also Monogram Dora PM in red.  And others.  He said that I was contacted because i am a valuable, and longtime customer.  And yes, most of these bags that he mentioned here I had issues with glazing but never pursued complaining about it, mostly due to not wanting to deal with a hassle of making a return based on quality concerns, which was always uncomfortable for me in the past.  I do think that because of some of the quality concerns that LV has been experiencing, they are not quite as quick to say that something is "wear and tear" and turn the customer away, like it used to be!!


----------



## bagluv4ever

Stacy31 said:


> There is a recall on certain bags. I received the call from client services today. My lockit, retiro and sc bags are all on the list. I can take them in for repair or return them for store credit. This only applies to certain makes/models and it seems like years 2013-2015.  I have been buying LV for over a decade and this is the first time I have experienced this. But rest assured, it is legit.




Me, too.   I also got a call, from a Customer Service Rep from LV,  and he went through the list of all I bought during that time. Yes, including my Pochette Metis, which I bought when it was first released. Also other bags, such as both my Epi Neverfulls bought in 2014, also Emprente Speedy 30 in Noir, Empreinte Montaigne BB, also Monogram Dora PM in red. And others. He said that I was contacted because i am a valuable, and longtime customer. And yes, most of these bags that he mentioned here I had issues with glazing.


----------



## TangerineKandy

mrssullivan10 said:


> I went in last night and they gave me store credit for my Pochette Métis at the 1890 price mine was preloved so I didn’t have the receipt but I had paid for it to be reglazed in 2017. The glaze was peeling and the store manager found a small crack in the same corner as the glazing issue. I ended up getting it in the marine rouge empreinte.  They advise me once it starts with the small cracks there is nothing that can be done.


Your post gives me peace of mind as my PM is also preloved and I don't have the receipt either.


----------



## mrssullivan10

TangerineKandy said:


> Your post gives me peace of mind as my PM is also preloved and I don't have the receipt either.



I wish you luck. I also returned my Graceful MM the SA advises me that the corners will wear quickly and it’s not considered a defect. I don’t like spending that kinda of money on a bag knowing up front there are issues. I bought a MacBook Pro instead and it was actually cheaper lol.  I wish you luck in the store, I would go while it is still a popular issue.


----------



## TangerineKandy

mrssullivan10 said:


> I wish you luck. I also returned my Graceful MM the SA advises me that the corners will wear quickly and it’s not considered a defect. I don’t like spending that kinda of money on a bag knowing up front there are issues. I bought a MacBook Pro instead and it was actually cheaper lol.  I wish you luck in the store, I would go while it is still a popular issue.


Thank you! Mine has very little wear as I only just had it re-glazed in April or May.


----------



## mrssullivan10

TangerineKandy said:


> Thank you! Mine has very little wear as I only just had it re-glazed in April or May.



Bring the receipt from the reglazing they did ask for that! I guess it verifies that it’s authentic.


----------



## TangerineKandy

mrssullivan10 said:


> Bring the receipt from the reglazing they did ask for that! I guess it verifies that it’s authentic.


Oh fantastic! Thank you for the tip! How did you go about bringing up the recall?


----------



## mrssullivan10

TangerineKandy said:


> Oh fantastic! Thank you for the tip! How did you go about bringing up the recall?



I didn’t I just showed them how my glaze was already starting to peel and the manager inspected and found a tiny crack right next to the part that was peeling.


----------



## Stacy31

bagluv4ever said:


> Me, too.   I also got a call, from a Customer Service Rep from LV,  and he went through the list of all I bought during that time. Yes, including my Pochette Metis, which I bought when it was first released. Also other bags, such as both my Epi Neverfulls bought in 2014, also Emprente Speedy 30 in Noir, Empreinte Montaigne BB, also Monogram Dora PM in red. And others. He said that I was contacted because i am a valuable, and longtime customer. And yes, most of these bags that he mentioned here I had issues with glazing.


He told me the same thing...pretty much verbatim regarding the longtime, valuable customer explanation.  I had four bags on the list and I sold 3 of them. I really wish I kept my lockits and SC bag, as I took pretty big hits when I sold them.  I was surprised he didn't mention my granit SC bag that I purchased in January 2013? My black SC from later that year was on the list, but not the granit color from earlier.  I haven't heard about the capucines yet, but I am curious if anyone gets a call about it?  I am thinking about purchasing a black one, but the glazing issues are worrying me...especially for the price


----------



## jytong

I purchased my PM Oct 2016 from the LV store on Champs-Élysées, Paris and have had a chance to use it extensively. 

B/c I heard about this whole recall thing, I decided to take a closer look at the glazing on my bag to see how it’s holding up. Low and behold, one side of the bag had glazing that was peeling off. I also noticed the gold buckle on the bag had oddly changed colors and half the metal was shiny and the other half dull. No matter how I cleaned it, it remained that way.

So I checked the date code and saw my bag was from 2016 so not apart of the 2014-2015 recall.

Nevertheless, I took my bag into the Lee Garden LV store here in Hong Kong. The SA told me they will take the bag in for further inspection and revert back to me in about 5 business days.

A week later, I received a call from the store manager and was told my bag was deemed defective and I was eligible for full store credit. 

Honestly, it is this kind of customer service that really blows me away. It’s no wonder I feel such a sense of loyalty towards Louis Vuitton. 

So regardless of when your bag was made, whether it was between 2014-2015 or not, if you see something wrong with your bag, bring it into the store and let them have a look. You will never know.

Attached is a photo of the glazing peeling off my bag.


----------



## simplyhappy

I'm so sorry for everyone having to send in bags they love, especially discontinued models or ones that aren't being replaced.  I was watching a video from Minks4All, and I understand for the Empreinte Cles Pochette with glazing issues are for a specific period around 2015.  I recently was able to purchase the Black one on the US website, but I'm still concerned that glazing will be an issue down the line. Would anyone have any thoughts about newly made items? The one I received is new so made in 2018. Just wondering if it's worth keeping or just sending back.


----------



## Lambert

the confidence of some the responses is hilarious.


----------



## Lambert

Lambert said:


> the confidence of some the responses is hilarious.  Especially saying there us no such thing as a recall..... like really? you're so in the know.  haha not


----------



## lvt

fabuleux said:


> Original price you paid.


Once I got a credit for a defective bag that was based on the new price, not the original.


----------



## fabuleux

lvt said:


> Once I got a credit for a defective bag that was based on the new price, not the original.


That’s nice. Then you made extra money and you got to wear the bag for free for a period of time. That’s a good deal, right?


----------



## KimTX

fabuleux said:


> Original price you paid.



For Pochette Metis, it's a store credit for current selling price, not what you originally paid.


----------



## fabuleux

KimTX said:


> For Pochette Metis, it's a store credit for current selling price, not what you originally paid.


Wow! That's amazingly generous on LV's part! No one can ever complain about their CS again!


----------



## lvt

fabuleux said:


> That’s nice. Then you made extra money and you got to wear the bag for free for a period of time. That’s a good deal, right?


Well yeah it was a great deal. You know lv rises it’s prices very often and i think that it would be unfair if the customer had to pay more for a new bag just because the previous bag he had was defective. That’s what I think.


----------



## Emsidee

simplyhappy said:


> I'm so sorry for everyone having to send in bags they love, especially discontinued models or ones that aren't being replaced.  I was watching a video from Minks4All, and I understand for the Empreinte Cles Pochette with glazing issues are for a specific period around 2015.  I recently was able to purchase the Black one on the US website, but I'm still concerned that glazing will be an issue down the line. Would anyone have any thoughts about newly made items? The one I received is new so made in 2018. Just wondering if it's worth keeping or just sending back.


They had a different glazing formula during the earlier period you mentioned. Items produced now should not have any issues, if something does happen LV has great customer service and they will take care of you.


----------



## Shoppinmel

KimTX said:


> For Pochette Metis, it's a store credit for current selling price, not what you originally paid.



Is that if you choose to go with another Pochette Metis or any other bag?

I took my Palm Springs PM backpack in about 6 weeks ago for really bad cracking and they were going to give me the price I paid on release day. I decided I'd miss her too much so I ordered another PS PM, so it was an even exchange.


----------



## simplyhappy

Emsidee said:


> They had a different glazing formula during the earlier period you mentioned. Items produced now should not have any issues, if something does happen LV has great customer service and they will take care of you.


Thanks for your response. I've always been a little hesitant with glazing but I understand this isn't on all their items, I just don't look forward to the possibilities, heh.


----------



## brewcrewtj

I too received a call from Client Services last week - my bag is the Estrela NM noir that was purchased in February of 2015.  I am not having any issues with it, but was told that I would get full store credit if I wanted to return it.  They even offered to email me a copy of my receipt if I didn't have it (but of course I did).  I haven't decided what to do yet . . .


----------



## chiclawyer

Has anyone received a call for their empreinte speedy nm purchased in 2016?


----------



## KimTX

Shoppinmel said:


> Is that if you choose to go with another Pochette Metis or any other bag?
> 
> I took my Palm Springs PM backpack in about 6 weeks ago for really bad cracking and they were going to give me the price I paid on release day. I decided I'd miss her too much so I ordered another PS PM, so it was an even exchange.


It's store credit for the price of the new bag. What you do with that dollar amount is up to you.


----------



## lallybelle

From those years there was a problem with the glazing FORMULA. Which led to the melting and etc. on the Icat LE Neverfulls, Some Empreinte items, Capucines, etc. I guess they've had so many people come in with this issue so they are doing this.

It's separate from the issue of the PM has IMO, because of the Flap closure and the way the strap clips rub along the glazing. Unless LV suddenly made some super indestructible glazing, there it still a chance it could wear at those stress points.


----------



## KimTX

fabuleux said:


> Wow! That's amazingly generous on LV's part! No one can ever complain about their CS again!



You replied to someone saying a consumer would get the price she/he originally paid and I corrected that statement. Your reply is nonsensical. Obviously anyone can complain about poor CS in the future. I don't know what you're getting at. Does anyone?


----------



## slang

KimTX said:


> For Pochette Metis, it's a store credit for current selling price, not what you originally paid.



Thanks for clarifying!
I was the one that asked the question as I bought mine in 2013 and think I paid around $1500? and now they sell for almost $2400 Canadian. My bag doesn't have any issues and I haven't gotten a call yet but I was thinking if I did get the call what I would do. This info helps, thanks!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

slang said:


> Thanks for clarifying!
> I was the one that asked the question as I bought mine in 2013 and think I paid around $1500? and now they sell for almost $2400 Canadian. My bag doesn't have any issues and I haven't gotten a call yet but I was thinking if I did get the call what I would do. This info helps, thanks!


Do you think you will return if they call? I bought mine the same time as you and paid about the same price. I still have the receipt! I don’t have any issues with my bag so I’m not sure I want to give it up....


----------



## Yoshi1296

While it is very nice of LV to do this, it isn't something to be super impressed by. This is something they are supposed to do, as a company. So many companies recall items, it is not really a big deal.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Yoshi1296 said:


> While it is very nice of LV to do this, it isn't something to be super impressed by. This is something they are supposed to do, as a company. So many companies recall items, it is not really a big deal.



I think people are actually offended rather than impressed! They’re mad that some buyers are getting store credit for defective bags. It’s like “sour grapes” - to me they’re just “jelly” as my second graders say lol [emoji23]


----------



## FinerThingsClub

KimTX said:


> You were being rude to me and lvt and you know it. If you're going to be rude, expect someone to call you out. If you don't like that, you can block me.


I didn’t read it as rudeness, more like an acknowledgement that they were originally mistaken. And the “no one can complain” was more like “well I guess we can’t really complain” than “you, poster, shouldn’t complain”. Just imho. All love here in TPF!


----------



## slang

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do you think you will return if they call? I bought mine the same time as you and paid about the same price. I still have the receipt! I don’t have any issues with my bag so I’m not sure I want to give it up....



That’s my dilemma too! I have no issues and if they refunded me back the purchase price I would just keep the bag (I can’t buy a new bag like it for $1500 at LV) and I don’t want to put another $1000 or so of my own money to get something I like. BUT if they offered me the current selling price that I’d have to really think about.


----------



## fabuleux

FinerThingsClub said:


> I didn’t read it as rudeness, more like an acknowledgement that they were originally mistaken. And the “no one can complain” was more like “well I guess we can’t really complain” than “you, poster, shouldn’t complain”. Just imho. All love here in TPF!


Thank you. That’s exactly it!


----------



## fabuleux

LVLoveaffair said:


> I think people are actually offended rather than impressed! They’re mad that some buyers are getting store credit for defective bags. It’s like “sour grapes” - to me they’re just “jelly” as my second graders say lol [emoji23]


Why would anyone be mad? It’s great actually. Why would anyone not want others to get this kind of CS? Those of us who buy a lot or who have been with LV for a long time have experienced this kind of treatment many times. I’m glad for all of my TPF friends! 

My 2014 Christopher PM was exchanged on the spot when cracking appeared around the edges. I think I got the same value as the original purchase at the time (it was only two years old though). But I might be mistaken. I left with my Zack backpack instead. Good for Louis Vuitton to make things right like that!


----------



## gabz

Does anyone know if this will extend to all glazing related issues I am thinking of slgs like the victorine


----------



## mamakelly

So I pulled out my Pochette Metis that I purchased in August 2015 and inspected the glazing again. I had noticed about a year after I got it that the glazing where the flap opens and closes was starting to break down and crack some. I took it into the store and a sales rep told me it was normal wear and tear.  Well, after looking at it more closely, the crack is deeper and the canvas is now beginning to crack as well on one side. I called LV 1-866, and was told that there is no known issue with the Pochette Metis and to take it into the store again to see what can be done.  I can deal with the glazing, but not the actual canvas cracking. This also is not a bag that I use on a daily basis.


----------



## fabuleux

mamakelly said:


> So I pulled out my Pochette Metis that I purchased in August 2015 and inspected the glazing again. I had noticed about a year after I got it that the glazing where the flap opens and closes was starting to break down and crack some. I took it into the store and a sales rep told me it was normal wear and tear.  Well, after looking at it more closely, the crack is deeper and the canvas is now beginning to crack as well on one side. I called LV 1-866, and was told that there is no known issue with the Pochette Metis and to take it into the store again to see what can be done.  I can deal with the glazing, but not the actual canvas cracking. This also is not a bag that I use on a daily basis.


Definitely take it in and see what they say.


----------



## DOVELV

I got a call today...mine was purchased in 2015.  I haven’t had any issues but my SA said it didn’t matter either way.  It’s going to take a while to reach everyone so if you haven’t received a call yet you probably will at some point.


----------



## PoodleMom

I got the call today about two empreinte slgs, both in cherry, both from 2015.  They said the issue was with the dye they used, not the glazing.  I sold the wallet and they asked if I knew the owner (which I don’t since I sold it to Yoogi’s) giving me the impression they’d extend the offer to second owners.  I don’t have any issues with my key pouch, but decided not to chance it, so it’s going back. I’m impressed with the CS.  Nearly 3.5 years later they reached out to me.  Other than vehicles, I’ve not experienced that.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I am the second owner of a HM Milaris with cracked glazing... hmmm do you think LV would give me a $9000 store credit?  Perhaps to the original owner. Hopefully they could fix it.


----------



## coloradolvr

Stacy31 said:


> He told me the same thing...pretty much verbatim regarding the longtime, valuable customer explanation.  I had four bags on the list and I sold 3 of them. I really wish I kept my lockits and SC bag, as I took pretty big hits when I sold them.  I was surprised he didn't mention my granit SC bag that I purchased in January 2013? My black SC from later that year was on the list, but not the granit color from earlier.  I haven't heard about the capucines yet, but I am curious if anyone gets a call about it?  I am thinking about purchasing a black one, but the glazing issues are worrying me...especially for the price


My granit SC from 2013 was on the list.  You might want to double check that one.  I too let go of a couple bags I now wish I'd held on to.  Oh well I guess.


----------



## GTOFan

I just got a call from LV and told me that my Noir Louis PM and Metis Hobo are purses with dye and glazing issues.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

slang said:


> That’s my dilemma too! I have no issues and if they refunded me back the purchase price I would just keep the bag (I can’t buy a new bag like it for $1500 at LV) and I don’t want to put another $1000 or so of my own money to get something I like. BUT if they offered me the current selling price that I’d have to really think about.


I’m not sure I want to return it even at the current price. I can’t believe how popular this bag is, I don’t remember it being popular when it was released.


----------



## slang

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m not sure I want to return it even at the current price. I can’t believe how popular this bag is, I don’t remember it being popular when it was released.


 
Same here, I'm not even sure I'd return at the current price but I'd have to think about it BUT if they just offered me the $1500 purchase price I would just keep it.
It wasn't that popular when it was first released, I remember because I bought the Metis Hobo first and then got the PM a few months later and people wondered why I'd get it since the Hobo was the more popular bag at the time so why did I get both. For me it was love at first sight - no regrets on either bag still 5 years later!


----------



## CrazyLV

I think i received missed calls cos too many spam calling me so i ignore those, until i saw this post..

Tell me the code year 
2013 should be ABx1x3
2014 = ABx1x4
2015 = ABx1x5

Am i right?


----------



## princessDD

Are the PMs from 2015-onward, ok on quality?


----------



## doni

Could the title of this thread be changed?

I received "the call" and was surprised there was no thread on this in TPF (as the bag is not the PM, I didn't make the connection at first). I am not a regular LV customer and I was actually surprised they had my number. The bag was a present to my mum and I didn't even remember at first. I was given to understand that if we don't return it now, we will not be able to claim damages later on, although I have to say this was not totally clear to me...

Certainly good CS on the part of LV, even if I think there is a degree of pragmatism to why they are doing this. They must be getting tons of complaints and returns on bags produced during these years. So if it is the case that they will no longer respond for those of clients that do not take the recall, it can end up being quite a saving to them in terms of time and energy (also money) spent with this issues.


----------



## mamakelly

I went to the store and was told that I can exchange my bag. They are going to give me the current selling price.  The only glitch is I have to actually give them my bag and do a physical exchange.  No store credit to use whenever I choose,  this also has to be done sooner rather than later I was told. I have to pick from what they have in stock (which was slim pickings). She said they cannot order in a bag for me and they cannot transfer a bag from another store. There is also no way for her to get me another pochette metis.  I left the store with my bag and I am trying to figure what would be comparable in size and price to exchange it for. All the bags that I liked were not in the store or unable to get. I have to give her a list of what I want and then hope they happen to get the same bag shipped to the store in the next couple weeks.  WTH? Also, I was told that the reason they are exchanging my bag has nothing to do with the glazing and canvas cracking.  She said it was for entirely different reasons, but she did not divulge what those reasons were.  Even though they are willing to exchange my bag, I feel like they are making it purposefully difficult.


----------



## Grande Latte

mamakelly said:


> I went to the store and was told that I can exchange my bag. They are going to give me the current selling price.  The only glitch is I have to actually give them my bag and do a physical exchange.  No store credit to use whenever I choose,  this also has to be done sooner rather than later I was told. I have to pick from what they have in stock (which was slim pickings). She said they cannot order in a bag for me and they cannot transfer a bag from another store. There is also no way for her to get me another pochette metis.  I left the store with my bag and I am trying to figure what would be comparable in size and price to exchange it for. All the bags that I liked were not in the store or unable to get. I have to give her a list of what I want and then hope they happen to get the same bag shipped to the store in the next couple weeks.  WTH? Also, I was told that the reason they are exchanging my bag has nothing to do with the glazing and canvas cracking.  She said it was for entirely different reasons, but she did not divulge what those reasons were.  Even though they are willing to exchange my bag, I feel like they are making it purposefully difficult.



Start making a list of your current favorite bags. Send the list to your SA and see what she says.

In the meantime, determine if you want to keep your pm or exchange for something else. Most likely, You might have to chip in a little b/c even simple bags are so expensive now.

Good luck. I’m quite curious as to what you would choose. May I suggest PM in empreinte. You can’t go wrong with black or marine rouge.


----------



## babyloove

I went to LV with my Neverfull MM DE that was offered to me 2 weeks ago, asking how to break in the handles (if that makes sense) => They were very stiff. They found out on the system that the bag was bought in february (no idea what my ants did with the bag that long as it is brand new, even with the crease on canvas from storage). The SA told me she could swap it to mono if I wanted as it was knew ... I couldn't believe it ... 
I declined, first because I prefer the NF in DE, second because I read that it's normal for DE to be stiff, so not a flaw ... 
Very good after sale service ! It all depends on the SA ....


----------



## gabz

mamakelly said:


> I went to the store and was told that I can exchange my bag. They are going to give me the current selling price.  The only glitch is I have to actually give them my bag and do a physical exchange.  No store credit to use whenever I choose,  this also has to be done sooner rather than later I was told. I have to pick from what they have in stock (which was slim pickings). She said they cannot order in a bag for me and they cannot transfer a bag from another store. There is also no way for her to get me another pochette metis.  I left the store with my bag and I am trying to figure what would be comparable in size and price to exchange it for. All the bags that I liked were not in the store or unable to get. I have to give her a list of what I want and then hope they happen to get the same bag shipped to the store in the next couple weeks.  WTH? Also, I was told that the reason they are exchanging my bag has nothing to do with the glazing and canvas cracking.  She said it was for entirely different reasons, but she did not divulge what those reasons were.  Even though they are willing to exchange my bag, I feel like they are making it purposefully difficult.


Hmmm what on earth could the real reason be then?!


----------



## itsmree

I have not read this whole thread, so apoligize if this has been asked. I have a 2013 DE Insolite Wallet that i paid over $100 to have reglazed a couple years ago . . . Anyone else have glazing issues on their wallet?


----------



## mamakelly

gabz said:


> Hmmm what on earth could the real reason be then?!


She didn't directly say..I should have just asked directly what the reason was. She sort of Implied that they wanted me to be happy with my bag, but I can't imagine that being the main reason. Maybe I will find out whenever I get a new bag.


----------



## mamakelly

My question is: Is it normal now for a store to only offer what is in stock for sale?  Are they even able to order bags or transfer bags for a customer anymore? My SA said that LV is doing things differently now.  I haven't bought a new bag in a little over a year, so this is all news to me.  I am just wondering if LV is putting weird restrictions on my exchange or if this is now status quo? It seems odd. Also, when I had to turn in my Ikat Neverfull due to melting glaze and canvas issues after owning the bag for over two years, they gave a store credit to use whenever.


----------



## Postyco

mamakelly said:


> My question is: Is it normal now for a store to only offer what is in stock for sale?  Are they even able to order bags or transfer bags for a customer anymore? My SA said that LV is doing things differently now.  I haven't bought a new bag in a little over a year, so this is all news to me.  I am just wondering if LV is putting weird restrictions on my exchange or if this is now status quo? It seems odd. Also, when I had to turn in my Ikat Neverfull due to melting glaze and canvas issues after owning the bag for over two years, they gave a store credit to use whenever.


There was a member on another thread that also had a defective exchange and was informed that she could only pick from items in store. So it seems like it might be a new thing when it comes specifically to defective exchanges.


----------



## daysha

Postyco said:


> There was a member on another thread that also had a defective exchange and was informed that she could only pick from items in store. So it seems like it might be a new thing when it comes specifically to defective exchanges.



This hardly seem fair.  I mean I appreciate the gesture to replace the defective item, but forcing me to select something in store at the time isn't good faith.  Especially given that the vast majority of items on hand and are leather.  I like LV's leather, but I prefer their canvas.  They should at least offer store credit.


----------



## JLVover93

I have heard this rumor too. My Empreinte PM was made in 2017 and my Reverse in 2018 so they aren’t part of the “recalled” batch. There has been controversy around this bag for years but it wasn’t enough to dissuade me from buying two of them. I enjoy them and check them for glazing issues but so far, so good (fingers crossed)


----------



## mamakelly

daysha said:


> This hardly seem fair.  I mean I appreciate the gesture to replace the defective item, but forcing me to select something in store at the time isn't good faith.  Especially given that the vast majority of items on hand and are leather.  I like LV's leather, but I prefer their canvas.  They should at least offer store credit.


I may ask if I can shop at a different store. The store I normally use is inside Saks and much smaller than the main store in the mall. Should I ask the manager if I can exchange the bag elsewhere?  I don't see why they can only limit the exchange to one single location and make me choose from bags that I have zero interest in.


----------



## Josee604

I just got my Pochette Metis today which I ordered from the LV site. It was disheartening to learn of all the issues with the bag, but hoping it has all been resolved considering this bag was made last month as per date stamp.


----------



## Kitty157

Has anyone in Canada gotten a call yet from CS? I have 2 bags that I believe are on the list. 2013 emp speedy b 25 infini and Estrela NM noir. None have any issues as yet, though I rotate my purses quite often.  I love my speedy so it will VERY hard to part with her.


----------



## fabuleux

mamakelly said:


> I may ask if I can shop at a different store. The store I normally use is inside Saks and much smaller than the main store in the mall. Should I ask the manager if I can exchange the bag elsewhere?  I don't see why they can only limit the exchange to one single location and make me choose from bags that I have zero interest in.


Do you know what bag you want? I would start with that. Maybe a short list?


----------



## luvspurses

just chiming in. i recently brought my pm in for glazing issues. they offered me a store credit or i could choose another bag. i chose the clapton pm and they ordered it from the warehouse. i was also given today's pm value. i considered waiting for a pm, but decided against it due to the number of issues that bag has had, plus i honestly prefer the clapton closure for ease of use. fwiw, the pm did pop up on the website last weekend, and i was able to put it in my cart, but i did not order it as i had already chosen the clapton. i have no idea why lv policies are so inconsistent.  maybe the stores in saks and neiman marcus have different rules? anyway, best of luck to everyone on this issue. i tend to think that it is best to address the exchange/return while this is a topic that the stores know about, as you would think the response to the issue would be better because the sa's are aware of the situation.


----------



## mamakelly

luvspurses said:


> just chiming in. i recently brought my pm in for glazing issues. they offered me a store credit or i could choose another bag. i chose the clapton pm and they ordered it from the warehouse. i was also given today's pm value. i considered waiting for a pm, but decided against it due to the number of issues that bag has had, plus i honestly prefer the clapton closure for ease of use. fwiw, the pm did pop up on the website last weekend, and i was able to put it in my cart, but i did not order it as i had already chosen the clapton. i have no idea why lv policies are so inconsistent.  maybe the stores in saks and neiman marcus have different rules? anyway, best of luck to everyone on this issue. i tend to think that it is best to address the exchange/return while this is a topic that the stores know about, as you would think the response to the issue would be better because the sa's are aware of the situation.


The Clapton PM is my first choice also.  I don't know why she can't order one for me. It makes no sense that I have to wait and see if the store happens to get one. I've never heard of this weird policy before.


----------



## mamakelly

fabuleux said:


> Do you know what bag you want? I would start with that. Maybe a short list?


I sent her a list yesterday.  I prefer the Saint Michel,  was told that one isn't being made anymore so I can't get it. Clapton PM is also on the list. I have no idea why they are making this so difficult.  Why not just order a bag like normal? I have never heard of having to wait and see if a bag that I like happens to be shipped to the store by chance.


----------



## Shoppinmel

mamakelly said:


> My question is: Is it normal now for a store to only offer what is in stock for sale?  Are they even able to order bags or transfer bags for a customer anymore? My SA said that LV is doing things differently now.  I haven't bought a new bag in a little over a year, so this is all news to me.  I am just wondering if LV is putting weird restrictions on my exchange or if this is now status quo? It seems odd. Also, when I had to turn in my Ikat Neverfull due to melting glaze and canvas issues after owning the bag for over two years, they gave a store credit to use whenever.



Strange. I took my cracked Palm Springs backpack in several weeks back and my SA ordered me a replacement. He was willing to order me a PM if I wanted instead.


----------



## luvspurses

mamakelly said:


> The Clapton PM is my first choice also.  I don't know why she can't order one for me. It makes no sense that I have to wait and see if the store happens to get one. I've never heard of this weird policy before.


can you try another store? it seems like some stores are more accommodating than others. once i was out in vegas and had an issue with a bag i had brought with me on the plane. it was deemed defective and they gave me a credit but only for that store. i had to use it right away because we were leaving the next day.  it is very confusing when policies vary from location to location.


----------



## hoot

Stacy31 said:


> The recall is legit. I just received a call from client services. If you purchased a model on the recall list, you should receive the call as well. It seems like it is mostly bags purchased between 2013 and 2015 and largely glazing issues. LV will repair or issue store credit if you purchased one of the bags that was deemed defective. So far, my lockit mm, retiro and sofia coppola bags are included.  The lockit was purchased in 2014, the SC in 2013 and the retiro in 2015.  Certain pochette metis models are included as well, but mine was not as it was purchased in 2016.


Do you have the original retiro or the updated one? Curious because I have the original retiro pm, probably purchased sometime in 2013.


----------



## cwool

I don't have the PM, but nevertheless received the call from LV Client Advisor last week about my Estrela NM mono noir (item M51192) with date code SD0145. The reason she gave me was the dye used to cure the leather on the corners and handles at that time was found to be defective and can cause those areas to become sticky. She offered to have me return the bag for credit equivalent to what I original had paid. This offer was open ended and if I wasn't having any problems with the bag, then I could keep for now. And if problems arose in the future, then I could contact LV at any time for a return.

I chose to return now and I was emailed a shipping label to send the bag back to the original LV store where I purchased since I don't have an LV in my city. I'm awaiting my store credit, so we will see.


----------



## Stacy31

hoot said:


> Do you have the original retiro or the updated one? Curious because I have the original retiro pm, probably purchased sometime in 2013.



 I have the new model...purchased February 2015 with the black leather trim hth!!


----------



## Chiichan

Shoppinmel said:


> Strange. I took my cracked Palm Springs backpack in several weeks back and my SA ordered me a replacement. He was willing to order me a PM if I wanted instead.



My store was the same. I went to the store about some cracking on my PM and my CA offered to let me keep mine until another mono one came in. I ended up going home with an empriente PM but I had the option to hold onto my mono one, which was from 2015 but had no glazing issues, if I chose to pick something that was not in store and needed to be ordered.


----------



## fabuleux

I got an email from my SA today who asked me to send him a list of all bags and luggage bought between 2013 and 2016. As far as he could tell from my accounts, nothing seems to be at risk but he wants to double check making sure all my pieces are listed. More to come.


----------



## mamakelly

Well I ended up exchanging my Pochette metis for the Clapton PM in noir.  The store got in a shipment and I had more options to pick from. The Clapton seems to be a good alternative to the PM.


----------



## gilson854

cwool said:


> I don't have the PM, but nevertheless received the call from LV Client Advisor last week about my Estrela NM mono noir (item M51192) with date code SD0145. The reason she gave me was the dye used to cure the leather on the corners and handles at that time was found to be defective and can cause those areas to become sticky. She offered to have me return the bag for credit equivalent to what I original had paid. This offer was open ended and if I wasn't having any problems with the bag, then I could keep for now. And if problems arose in the future, then I could contact LV at any time for a return.
> 
> I chose to return now and I was emailed a shipping label to send the bag back to the original LV store where I purchased since I don't have an LV in my city. I'm awaiting my store credit, so we will see.



Hello hope you don’t mind me asking - I just had a call from LV about my Estrella noir today - I’ve not used it much at all so haven’t noticed an issue yet but don’t want to hang onto a bag that’s going to be considered defective in general...

My main question is - did yours have any issues yet or did LV accept a return because it was a bag made in the ‘defective period’. I’d rather return mine for credit than wait for it to become defective...if that makes sense?

Thanks so much for sharing your experience [emoji5] I have a new baby and live 3 hour drive from a store so don’t want to have a wasted trip xx


----------



## MissJess818

Hi everyone, 

Has anyone heard anything regarding the sully pm or Bloomsbury pm made in those years?  2015 was the last time I purchased anything from LV and I'm kind of worried that I may not be contacted if there are issues with those bags since I'm not a consistent buyer. Haven't had any issues with my Bloomsbury and it's my everyday bag. I guess my concern is more with the Sully pm since I haven't really used it all that much.  

Any info is greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hotsauna said:


> The only rumors I believe are the price increase rumors.


Spot on lol


----------



## athena9182001

Stacy31 said:


> The recall is legit. I just received a call from client services. If you purchased a model on the recall list, you should receive the call as well. It seems like it is mostly bags purchased between 2013 and 2015 and largely glazing issues. LV will repair or issue store credit if you purchased one of the bags that was deemed defective. So far, my lockit mm, retiro and sofia coppola bags are included.  The lockit was purchased in 2014, the SC in 2013 and the retiro in 2015.  Certain pochette metis models are included as well, but mine was not as it was purchased in 2016.





Stacy31 said:


> The recall is legit. I just received a call from client services. If you purchased a model on the recall list, you should receive the call as well. It seems like it is mostly bags purchased between 2013 and 2015 and largely glazing issues. LV will repair or issue store credit if you purchased one of the bags that was deemed defective. So far, my lockit mm, retiro and sofia coppola bags are included.  The lockit was purchased in 2014, the SC in 2013 and the retiro in 2015.  Certain pochette metis models are included as well, but mine was not as it was purchased in 2016.


Do they only replace or give you a store credit if there's an actual ongoing glazing issue with the mentioned bags?


----------



## Grande Latte

Does this apply to 2015 purchased Saumurs?


----------



## whatewa

Stacy31 said:


> I have the new model...purchased February 2015 with the black leather trim hth!!


Do you have problems on your retiro with glazing? Mine is from 2015 and has small cracks around the area where the straps attach on the sides


----------



## littlemissy

I have had a call and an email from New Bond Street, London.  I bought mine in April 2014.  My problem is there are no PM available whatsoever, I don’t want the emp version, happy with monogram and reverse, but none available, they won’t order in either.  I have had no issues with my PM so far, but I rotate my bags.  I really don’t know what to do, it’s the perfect sized casual bag.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Anyone get a call about the twinset from those years?


----------



## Grande Latte

littlemissy said:


> I have had a call and an email from New Bond Street, London.  I bought mine in April 2014.  My problem is there are no PM available whatsoever, I don’t want the emp version, happy with monogram and reverse, but none available, they won’t order in either.  I have had no issues with my PM so far, but I rotate my bags.  I really don’t know what to do, it’s the perfect sized casual bag.



Did they give you a time frame to claim this exchange/ credit offer? If you are very happy with your current PM and there are no visible problems with it, you should keep it. On the other hand, empreinte PMs are very pretty too and lightweight.


----------



## Stacy31

whatewa said:


> Do you have problems on your retiro with glazing? Mine is from 2015 and has small cracks around the area where the straps attach on the sides


No, I haven't had any problems. However, I really don't use the bag much. I might have used it 10 times since I purchased it! If you are having issues, I would definitely take it in and have them check it out


----------



## rachiem

I've just got my 2014 Speedy in Infini out to use.
I haven't used it this year but notice chunks missing out of the glazing on the handles and it's suddenly all melted in other places.
I have the original receipt but as it came from consignment I'm not the original buyer. Do you think that they will look at this for me?


----------



## vinbenphon1

rachiem said:


> I've just got my 2014 Speedy in Infini out to use.
> I haven't used it this year but notice chunks missing out of the glazing on the handles and it's suddenly all melted in other places.
> I have the original receipt but as it came from consignment I'm not the original buyer. Do you think that they will look at this for me?


They have a list of which bags are defective so can't hurt to take it in and have it looked at. From my discussions at the store concerning this issue, I was told that it isn't about ownership, it is about the bag. They understand people on sell their bags and have every right to do so as it is their property not LVs. Although I know Chanel would disagree lol. As long as there is a receipt, proof of money paid to Louis Vuitton for the bag then there is the chance that you may get a replacement if it is not fixable.


----------



## rachiem

Thank you...off to London in early Dec, so will take it with me.


----------



## mere girl

vinbenphon1 said:


> They have a list of which bags are defective so can't hurt to take it in and have it looked at. From my discussions at the store concerning this issue, I was told that it isn't about ownership, it is about the bag. They understand people on sell their bags and have every right to do so as it is their property not LVs. Although I know Chanel would disagree lol. As long as there is a receipt, proof of money paid to Louis Vuitton for the bag then there is the chance that you may get a replacement if it is not fixable.



I took my soft lockit PM into LV regarding the handles hoping to have them replaced as the glazing is not perfect. I bought the bag preloved from a consignment store in the UK (it does have a copy of the receipt).This bag is apparently one of the recalled bags and therefore I can't get the handles reglazed or replaced as the bag is deemed faulty and they don't repair faulty bags. I don't have any right to have a store credit or exchange as I didn't buy the bag myself....


----------



## fabuleux

mere girl said:


> I took my soft lockit PM into LV regarding the handles hoping to have them replaced as the glazing is not perfect. I bought the bag preloved from a consignment store in the UK (it does have a copy of the receipt).This bag is apparently one of the recalled bags and therefore I can't get the handles reglazed or replaced as the bag is deemed faulty and they don't repair faulty bags. I don't have any right to have a store credit or exchange as I didn't buy the bag myself....


I'm sorry @mere girl. Maybe try a third-party repair shop?


----------



## jellyv

mere girl said:


> I took my soft lockit PM into LV regarding the handles hoping to have them replaced as the glazing is not perfect. I bought the bag preloved from a consignment store in the UK (it does have a copy of the receipt).
> I don't have any right to have a store credit or exchange as I didn't buy the bag myself....



Try again with another LV, or ask to speak to the sales manager. Others in this same situation, with specific info on its original purchase, are getting the option of exchange for full value. Don’t give up.


----------



## LvoemyLV

My SA left LV and I've moved in the last year.  Is there a way to find out for sure if my pm is affected? Date code is DU2125.  I won't be able to get to a boutique until after the holidays. CS was clueless when I called. So far I only see slight splitting of glazing where the flap attaches. (Closest store is King of Prussia if anyone has a good SA I can contact )


----------



## vinbenphon1

mere girl said:


> I took my soft lockit PM into LV regarding the handles hoping to have them replaced as the glazing is not perfect. I bought the bag preloved from a consignment store in the UK (it does have a copy of the receipt).This bag is apparently one of the recalled bags and therefore I can't get the handles reglazed or replaced as the bag is deemed faulty and they don't repair faulty bags. I don't have any right to have a store credit or exchange as I didn't buy the bag myself....


Sorry to hear that happened to you. Is that what they told you at the store? The fact is that LV has identified a quality issue with the glazing on certain bags and have essentially announced a product recall. Not an ownership recall. It is about their defective product and clearly they have allocated funds to rectify the problem either by replacement or store credit and they have imo a commercial responsibility to do so. This issue is enormous and probably why so many inconsistencies across stores and countries. You can only try again. GL.


----------



## mere girl

vinbenphon1 said:


> Sorry to hear that happened to you. Is that what they told you at the store? The fact is that LV has identified a quality issue with the glazing on certain bags and have essentially announced a product recall. Not an ownership recall. It is about their defective product and clearly they have allocated funds to rectify the problem either by replacement or store credit and they have imo a commercial responsibility to do so. This issue is enormous and probably why so many inconsistencies across stores and countries. You can only try again. GL.


I had posted the bag to a friend who took the bag in for me as she is on good terms with the manager in her local store. He was adamant that I had to be the original owner, and that I no right to a repair. I may try again elsewhere but I am about 2.5 hours from a store. I rang customer services prior to this and they wouldn't give me any info at all on the bag regarding a recall or repair unless I could give them the name of the person who bought the bag direct from LV


----------



## vinbenphon1

mere girl said:


> I had posted the bag to a friend who took the bag in for me as she is on good terms with the manager in her local store. He was adamant that I had to be the original owner, and that I no right to a repair. I may try again elsewhere but I am about 2.5 hours from a store. I rang customer services prior to this and they wouldn't give me any info at all on the bag regarding a recall or repair unless I could give them the name of the person who bought the bag direct from LV


So frustrating. I did give my SA the name of the original owner of my bag when they asked, but I also assumed they would easily verify this through their records. I just want my bag fixed. It isn't usable the way it is melting all over my clothing, and that stuff doesn't come out either. So I am patiently waiting a decision from hq as my situation is slightly more complicated.


----------



## jellyv

mere girl said:


> He was adamant that I had to be the original owner, and that I no right to a repair. I may try again elsewhere
> 
> 
> regarding a recall or repair unless I could give them the name of the person who bought the bag direct from LV



I must not be understanding what you meant about the receipt—did the consignment shop give you a receipt that came with the bag, from the original purchaser? Or did you mean just a receipt for your buying from them?

I hope you can get a fair outcome. [emoji254]


----------



## dmmiller

LvoemyLV said:


> My SA left LV and I've moved in the last year.  Is there a way to find out for sure if my pm is affected? Date code is DU2125.  I won't be able to get to a boutique until after the holidays. CS was clueless when I called. So far I only see slight splitting of glazing where the flap attaches. (Closest store is King of Prussia if anyone has a good SA I can contact )


I recently had a great sales experience with Judy and will use her for future purchases.  Prior to that, I had a really nice experience with an SA only to return and have the exact opposite experience the next time. That said, when I brought in my ikat NF due to melting I was referred to the repair specialist.  I believe his name was Otto and he was very nice.  Good luck at KOP.


----------



## GTOFan

I returned my Louise PM and Metis Hobo Monday and had a great experience.  They gave me what the value was today, which was more than I paid and gave me gift cards so I can use at any free-standing store.  Good luck!


----------



## Kitty157

rachiem said:


> I've just got my 2014 Speedy in Infini out to use.
> I haven't used it this year but notice chunks missing out of the glazing on the handles and it's suddenly all melted in other places.
> I have the original receipt but as it came from consignment I'm not the original buyer. Do you think that they will look at this for me?



This bag has been known to have a defect.  LV knows it. Take it in.


----------



## kc78clown

I haven’t been contacted in terms of a recall but I inspected my PM and found cracks - I would love to replace it with the same bag but as it’s never in stock I’m not sure what options I will be given. 

Would you replace with a black empreinte PM or go for a different bag entirely?


----------



## TangerineKandy

kc78clown said:


> I haven’t been contacted in terms of a recall but I inspected my PM and found cracks - I would love to replace it with the same bag but as it’s never in stock I’m not sure what options I will be given.
> 
> Would you replace with a black empreinte PM or go for a different bag entirely?
> 
> View attachment 4259869


Go for the empreinte PM! It feels so nice!!


----------



## mere girl

jellyv said:


> I must not be understanding what you meant about the receipt—did the consignment shop give you a receipt that came with the bag, from the original purchaser? Or did you mean just a receipt for your buying from them?
> 
> I hope you can get a fair outcome.


It was a copy of the receipt from LV that the original buyer had...but no name or address details on it of course.


----------



## mere girl

Does anyone have a list of the exact bags (style/colour/year) that have been recalled?


----------



## slang

GTOFan said:


> I returned my Louise PM and Metis Hobo Monday and had a great experience.  They gave me what the value was today, which was more than I paid and gave me gift cards so I can use at any free-standing store.  Good luck!



Did you have issues with your Métis hobo, I never really hear issues on that style
What year is your hobo from?


----------



## slang

Anyone from Canada received a call yet on any recalled items?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I wish they would get rid of this bag completely. Why would a company continue to sell it to consumers knowing that is has so many problems. I bought one when it first came out and went through 3 (all canvas) and all had issues, including one from a year where they had apparently fixed it. It was thanks to YouTube and TPF that I took in my original model and had it replaced, and the other two were issued credits for something else. They must be losing so much $$$ on this model. I've noticed tons of them going up on resale sites (ie fashionphile) at below market so I think people are finally realizing to get rid of these.


----------



## Postyco

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I wish they would get rid of this bag completely. Why would a company continue to sell it to consumers knowing that is has so many problems. I bought one when it first came out and went through 3 (all canvas) and all had issues, including one from a year where they had apparently fixed it. It was thanks to YouTube and TPF that I took in my original model and had it replaced, and the other two were issued credits for something else. They must be losing so much $$$ on this model. I've noticed tons of them going up on resale sites (ie fashionphile) at below market so I think people are finally realizing to get rid of these.


My exact sentiments. Unfortunately people are still selling their souls for it despite knowing its plagued with issues so the company must think the consumer doesn’t care about its subpar quality.


----------



## lvtam

This thread is stressing me out. I feel like I have to go examine all my bags for problems. [emoji31]


----------



## karylicious

Im close to getting line since I am  close on the waiting list but I’m really hoping they have resolved the issue. I love the bag and it will be my first LV


----------



## GTOFan

slang said:


> Did you have issues with your Métis hobo, I never really hear issues on that style
> What year is your hobo from?


I purchased the bag Nov 2014 and had no issues with it all.  I really wasn't using it anymore and the LV lady said that the glazinf issue will be inevitable. Hth!


----------



## slang

GTOFan said:


> I purchased the bag Nov 2014 and had no issues with it all.  I really wasn't using it anymore and the LV lady said that the glazinf issue will be inevitable. Hth!



Thanks for that info!
I’ve had my Métis pochette and hobo both since 2013, no issues on either so it’ll be a tough decision if I get the call since they are 2 of my most beloved bags


----------



## leuleu

Does anybody knows if there were glazing problems with the Bagatelle empreinte ?


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I have a friend who has the reverse. While her glazing looks okay, the canvas seems to be peeling down the sides. The bag is only 3 years old. I am horrified and told her to get that bag to LV stat. I was just in LV and decided to ask about the glazing and the condition of my friends bag. The SA explained that this is a problem only inherent in the “canvas” bags and not the leather.  He said it is because the canvas does not construct and expand like leather and over time can crack causing splitting of the glazing. Bottom line that this is very serious design flaw and if someone is interested in the bag, it is best to get the leather. Just my take.


----------



## Gailabomb

leuleu said:


> Does anybody knows if there were glazing problems with the Bagatelle empreinte ?



Yes mine is part of the glazing recall


----------



## Chiichan

kc78clown said:


> I haven’t been contacted in terms of a recall but I inspected my PM and found cracks - I would love to replace it with the same bag but as it’s never in stock I’m not sure what options I will be given.
> 
> Would you replace with a black empreinte PM or go for a different bag entirely?
> 
> View attachment 4259869



I had cracks in the exact same  place as yours. I replaced mine with a noir empreinte PM. But my CA said I choose anything in the store or she could order me one.


----------



## kimetra24

I received a call from client services just yesterday regarding bags I’ve purchase during the 2013-2015 time frame. I was completely shocked. These are the bags of mine they want back


----------



## vinbenphon1

FrenchBulldog said:


> I have a friend who has the reverse. While her glazing looks okay, the canvas seems to be peeling down the sides. The bag is only 3 years old. I am horrified and told her to get that bag to LV stat. I was just in LV and decided to ask about the glazing and the condition of my friends bag. The SA explained that this is a problem only inherent in the “canvas” bags and not the leather.  He said it is because the canvas does not construct and expand like leather and over time can crack causing splitting of the glazing. Bottom line that this is very serious design flaw and if someone is interested in the bag, it is best to get the leather. Just my take.


Some leather bags are affected too, so this information is incorrect. There are quite a few post here concerning the recall on leather bags, and also the one above this post. On the leather bags, the glazing issue translates into it melting and becoming sticky to touch and leaving residue on clothing and anything else it touches.


----------



## vinbenphon1

kimetra24 said:


> I received a call from client services just yesterday regarding bags I’ve purchase during the 2013-2015 time frame. I was completely shocked. These are the bags of mine they want back


Oh no, not the W tote too. I wonder if LV have received compensation from the glazing manufacturer? This is so far reaching that it leaves my head spinning.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

vinbenphon1 said:


> Some leather bags are affected too, so this information is incorrect. There are quite a few post here concerning the recall on leather bags, and also the one above this post. On the leather bags, the glazing issue translates into it melting and becoming sticky to touch and leaving residue on clothing and anything else it touches.


Yikes!


----------



## vinbenphon1

FrenchBulldog said:


> Yikes!


Mine literally stuck to me and ruined my clothing and I have glazing residue on my wallet that won't come off.


----------



## leuleu

Gailabomb said:


> Yes mine is part of the glazing recall


Thank you very much for your answer. May I ask which year is your bag ?


----------



## leuleu

kimetra24 said:


> I received a call from client services just yesterday regarding bags I’ve purchase during the 2013-2015 time frame. I was completely shocked. These are the bags of mine they want back


I'm sorry for you. If your Ikat hasn't already melt, unfortunately, it will.


----------



## Lisalisa577

I was reading through all these threads and I own a few of the empreinte items. The artsy empreinte in ombré and also the fascinante empreinte which both have been in dustbags for the last couple of years. I haven’t used them much and after reading all this I decided to take them out to check them. Just a few weeks ago, I had a problem with one of my pegase rubber feet being cracked. But for some reason I never thought to check the bags until tonight. Well, the artsy bag was fine.. didn’t notice anything wrong with it. But for the fascinante bag the end part has melted and it sticky to the dust bag I used to store it in. Is this the defect people are talking about? Is this the glaze ? I’m sorry I don’t know much about the bags and the correct terminology so my apologies.. but I have taken some photos and maybe someone can chime in and tell me your thoughts.. thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## leuleu

Lisalisa577 said:


> I was reading through all these threads and I own a few of the empreinte items. The artsy empreinte in ombré and also the fascinante empreinte which both have been in dustbags for the last couple of years. I haven’t used them much and after reading all this I decided to take them out to check them. Just a few weeks ago, I had a problem with one of my pegase rubber feet being cracked. But for some reason I never thought to check the bags until tonight. Well, the artsy bag was fine.. didn’t notice anything wrong with it. But for the fascinante bag the end part has melted and it sticky to the dust bag I used to store it in. Is this the defect people are talking about? Is this the glaze ? I’m sorry I don’t know much about the bags and the correct terminology so my apologies.. but I have taken some photos and maybe someone can chime in and tell me your thoughts.. thanks so much for all the help!


Yes. You should bring the bag back.


----------



## Lisalisa577

Will they just repair it? Would this be considered a defect?


----------



## leuleu

Lisalisa577 said:


> Will they just repair it? Would this be considered a defect?


It is a defect. Hope you'll get store credit.


----------



## Lisalisa577

leuleu said:


> It is a defect. Hope you'll get store credit.



I totally forgot which Louis Vuitton location I bought it from. Do you know if the Louis Vuitton computer is nation wide in their system or its per location? 

Also, I notice the bag is discontinued..[emoji17]


----------



## leuleu

Lisalisa577 said:


> I totally forgot which Louis Vuitton location I bought it from. Do you know if the Louis Vuitton computer is nation wide in their system or its per location?
> 
> Also, I notice the bag is discontinued..[emoji17]


I think that yes, but other people could help better than.


----------



## kimetra24

leuleu said:


> I'm sorry for you. If your Ikat hasn't already melt, unfortunately, it will.



I had started to show signs of melting and so  LV repaired it for free. I sold it immediately with all repair info included


----------



## lincer

Has anyone who doesn't have a regular SA also got a call?
All my bags are from 2013-15 but bought in different countries in Europe.


----------



## fabuleux

lincer said:


> Has anyone who doesn't have a regular SA also got a call?
> All my bags are from 2013-15 but bought in different countries in Europe.


I suggest that you make a list of your bags (include the date codes) and visit your local LV store so you can ask directly.


----------



## Gailabomb

leuleu said:


> Thank you very much for your answer. May I ask which year is your bag ?



I bought it in April 2015


----------



## lincer

fabuleux said:


> I suggest that you make a list of your bags (include the date codes) and visit your local LV store so you can ask directly.


Thanks.
Unfortunately I don't have a local store neither. Maybe I'll call one of the stores.


----------



## fabuleux

lincer said:


> Thanks.
> Unfortunately I don't have a local store neither. Maybe I'll call one of the stores.


Are you in the United States? If so, when you call a store, you will be redirected to the main CS number. Hopefully, someone will be able to help you. Good luck.


----------



## lincer

fabuleux said:


> Are you in the United States? If so, when you call a store, you will be redirected to the main CS number. Hopefully, someone will be able to help you. Good luck.


No, I'm from one of the small EU countries. Thanks.


----------



## Freak4Coach

I'm in the US and I received "the" call this morning from the CS number, not my store. I'm just going to repeat what I was told so take it for what you will because we all know we don't always get the correct info at times. I have 4 pieces in the "recall" due to glazing issues - all empreinte leather - speedy 30, a wallet and 2 key pouches. All purchased in the time frame as other posters. She said I should call to make an appointment to go into the store and speak with the manager. I will do that because I live over 2 hours away from the store and don't want to risk an issue when I get there. I can exchange or get store credit. She said there is no time frame. I asked if I could go a year from now. She replied yes. However, I don't intend on taking the risk by waiting. The only item I have with an issue at this point is the wallet, which is a style they no longer make. Does anyone know how they determine the value if they no longer make the item? I didn't think to ask that when I had her on the phone.


----------



## fabuleux

Freak4Coach said:


> I'm in the US and I received "the" call this morning from the CS number, not my store. I'm just going to repeat what I was told so take it for what you will because we all know we don't always get the correct info at times. I have 4 pieces in the "recall" due to glazing issues - all empreinte leather - speedy 30, a wallet and 2 key pouches. All purchased in the time frame as other posters. She said I should call to make an appointment to go into the store and speak with the manager. I will do that because I live over 2 hours away from the store and don't want to risk an issue when I get there. I can exchange or get store credit. She said there is no time frame. I asked if I could go a year from now. She replied yes. However, I don't intend on taking the risk by waiting. The only item I have with an issue at this point is the wallet, which is a style they no longer make. Does anyone know how they determine the value if they no longer make the item? I didn't think to ask that when I had her on the phone.


Probably the last available price? Just a guess.


----------



## erevex552

Freak4Coach said:


> I'm in the US and I received "the" call this morning from the CS number, not my store. I'm just going to repeat what I was told so take it for what you will because we all know we don't always get the correct info at times. I have 4 pieces in the "recall" due to glazing issues - all empreinte leather - speedy 30, a wallet and 2 key pouches. All purchased in the time frame as other posters. She said I should call to make an appointment to go into the store and speak with the manager. I will do that because I live over 2 hours away from the store and don't want to risk an issue when I get there. I can exchange or get store credit. She said there is no time frame. I asked if I could go a year from now. She replied yes. However, I don't intend on taking the risk by waiting. The only item I have with an issue at this point is the wallet, which is a style they no longer make. Does anyone know how they determine the value if they no longer make the item? I didn't think to ask that when I had her on the phone.



Wow that’s a lot of empreinte pieces... I own a wallet and key pouch, I’ll be sure to check them today. Did they say which wallet? TIA!


----------



## lvtam

Has anyone received an answer on what happens if the items were purchased preloved?  I have a couple of Sofia Coppola’s that are from that time frame that were purchased from Yoogi’s and Fashionphile. One of them is the SC Bon Marche that was $3k plus even from Yoogi’s so I’ll be super sad if they can’t do anything.


----------



## itsmree

self  deleted..


----------



## fabuleux

lvtam said:


> Has anyone received an answer on what happens if the items were purchased preloved?  I have a couple of Sofia Coppola’s that are from that time frame that were purchased from Yoogi’s and Fashionphile. One of them is the SC Bon Marche that was $3k plus even from Yoogi’s so I’ll be super sad if they can’t do anything.


I suggest that you present it as "I received this bag as a gift" rather than saying it was bought preloved. My advice for what it's worth!


----------



## vinbenphon1

lvtam said:


> Has anyone received an answer on what happens if the items were purchased preloved?  I have a couple of Sofia Coppola’s that are from that time frame that were purchased from Yoogi’s and Fashionphile. One of them is the SC Bon Marche that was $3k plus even from Yoogi’s so I’ll be super sad if they can’t do anything.


I was told, and you can refer to my previous post (maybe 4 pages back), that a purchase receipt from Louis Vuitton will be required whether you are the original owner or not. Is there anything wrong with your bags atm?


----------



## Lisalisa577

I called customer service today bc I didn’t remember which Louis location I bought it from. She was able to locate it with my phone number. She was able to locate the receipt so that was helpful.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

vinbenphon1 said:


> Mine literally stuck to me and ruined my clothing and I have glazing residue on my wallet that won't come off.


OMG.  That is so awful for what we pay. I hope LV is making good in all these defective bags.


----------



## Freak4Coach

fabuleux said:


> Probably the last available price? Just a guess.



One of the scenarios I considered. Thanks for answering 



erevex552 said:


> Wow that’s a lot of empreinte pieces... I own a wallet and key pouch, I’ll be sure to check them today. Did they say which wallet? TIA!



Yeah it is alot! LOL! I love the leather. I actually have some other pieces but they're newer so they apparently aren't an issue. At least not yet... I have the Curieuse wallet.


----------



## Freak4Coach

lincer said:


> Has anyone who doesn't have a regular SA also got a call?
> All my bags are from 2013-15 but bought in different countries in Europe.



My call came from Client Services but I bought the items in the store.


----------



## lvtam

vinbenphon1 said:


> I was told, and you can refer to my previous post (maybe 4 pages back), that a purchase receipt from Louis Vuitton will be required whether you are the original owner or not. Is there anything wrong with your bags atm?



Yes, the handles on the Bon Marche are sticky and dented. I’m not sure that I used it even once since I purchased it. [emoji31]


----------



## vinbenphon1

lvtam said:


> Yes, the handles on the Bon Marche are sticky and dented. I’m not sure that I used it even once since I purchased it. [emoji31]


You can only try and see what they say. Keep it away from you're clothing and anything else it may stick to though as it does not come off. I am still waiting on a decision about my bag, but I thought worse case scenario would be that I have to get two bandeau and cover the handles, or fix it myself. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Lisalisa577

With reading back on all these I went to check up on a bag I bought about a year ago.. it’s the epi speedy. I notice there was a crinkle on the top of the bag under the handle that I don’t see anywhere else around the bag. Can anyone tell me if this just normal and I’m just being super anal.. but spending as much as we do on these bag I expect them to hold up better.


----------



## Lisalisa577

I also just checked a wallet I bought a few years back and notice a cracks in the fold. Given that I rarely use my wallet. I have a few others I go back and forth from but I’m starting to see how some of this LV items aren’t holding up like the ones I bought 10 years ago..

Can someone tell me this is normal or defect before I contact the Louis Vuitton SA? 

Thanks so much for helpful forum.. I’ve learned quite a bit here.


----------



## fabuleux

Lisalisa577 said:


> With reading back on all these I went to check up on a bag I bought about a year ago.. it’s the epi speedy. I notice there was a crinkle on the top of the bag under the handle that I don’t see anywhere else around the bag. Can anyone tell me if this just normal and I’m just being super anal.. but spending as much as we do on these bag I expect them to hold up better.


That’s pretty typical of Épi leather on unstructured bags. If in doubt, take it to your local store.


----------



## Lisalisa577

fabuleux said:


> That’s pretty typical of Épi leather on unstructured bags. If in doubt, take it to your local store.



Thanks so much for all your expertise!!! It’s been super helpful!


----------



## fabuleux

Lisalisa577 said:


> I also just checked a wallet I bought a few years back and notice a cracks in the fold. Given that I rarely use my wallet. I have a few others I go back and forth from but I’m starting to see how some of this LV items aren’t holding up like the ones I bought 10 years ago..
> 
> Can someone tell me this is normal or defect before I contact the Louis Vuitton SA?
> 
> Thanks so much for helpful forum.. I’ve learned quite a bit here.


If this is less than five years old, they are likely to exchange. In particular if the wallet is in good condition.


----------



## Lisalisa577

fabuleux said:


> If this is less than five years old, they are likely to exchange. In particular if the wallet is in good condition.



Yes it’s like 3 years old.. and in great shape! I’ll take it to the store next time I go to the lv store. My pegase won’t be done for 8weeks or so


----------



## rachiem

lvtam said:


> Has anyone received an answer on what happens if the items were purchased preloved?  I have a couple of Sofia Coppola’s that are from that time frame that were purchased from Yoogi’s and Fashionphile. One of them is the SC Bon Marche that was $3k plus even from Yoogi’s so I’ll be super sad if they can’t do anything.


Would be interested in this too. I haven't had chance to take my Infini Speedy in yet and I only have receipts from consignment company and it's original receipt.
I didn't save much money but it was bought "new" from consignment. I have to keep hairdrying the handles to remould them!
Such a shame as I love this bag. I have no issues on the Aurore Speedy.


----------



## shalomjude

anyone been contacted by LV here in Aus?


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> anyone been contacted by LV here in Aus?


No, but my store said they are aware of the issue. Only one of my bags has 'the problem', however it was not a bag they were aware of so I'm waiting.


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> No, but my store said they are aware of the issue. Only one of my bags has 'the problem', however it was not a bag they were aware of so I'm waiting.



yes ... i have had some repaired due to the glazing issue ..have some that are on THE LIST but haven’t heard anything
(plus I don’t have a SA)...finger’s crossed your bag issue will be resolved in your favour.


----------



## esthertas

Does anyone knows recall of saint germain empreint bb/mm?


----------



## brewcrewtj

Lisalisa577 said:


> Yes it’s like 3 years old.. and in great shape! I’ll take it to the store next time I go to the lv store. My pegase won’t be done for 8weeks or so


I can tell you that I just had some very small cracks on the inside of my my mono daily organizer.  I was in my local store to return my Estrela in noir which was recalled due to a dye issue.  So I mentioned my organizer cracks to my SA and upon examining it, was told that they would give me store credit for what I purchased it for in December, 2015 - no issues at all.  I did not even have my receipt with me (but I did have the Estrela receipt).  Mine was in very good condition other than the small cracks in the crease, so I am sure that helped.  I left with a new Jersey in noir and zippy organizer - and a store credit!


----------



## Lisalisa577

brewcrewtj said:


> I can tell you that I just had some very small cracks on the inside of my my mono daily organizer.  I was in my local store to return my Estrela in noir which was recalled due to a dye issue.  So I mentioned my organizer cracks to my SA and upon examining it, was told that they would give me store credit for what I purchased it for in December, 2015 - no issues at all.  I did not even have my receipt with me (but I did have the Estrela receipt).  Mine was in very good condition other than the small cracks in the crease, so I am sure that helped.  I left with a new Jersey in noir and zippy organizer - and a store credit!



That’s really good to hear. I hope the SA here will be as helpful. Bc you never really know depending on the person. I just hate having to deal with issues like this. Especially when you pay so much


----------



## Bichita

esthertas said:


> Does anyone knows recall of saint germain empreint bb/mm?


I have a BB in Empreinte. Still looking good....


----------



## for3v3rz

I just received a call from LV today about a few bags I purchased with sticky glazing issue that they want to recall. They told me that I can schedule an appointment to bring it in the store or get credit for. Since the bags I purchased are discontinued, I will get it fixed instead. 

Check your bags and SLG and bring them in to have it fix or get store credit.


----------



## for3v3rz

esthertas said:


> Does anyone knows recall of saint germain empreint bb/mm?



I think is all bags with glazing issue. If the glazing is sticky, definitely bring it in to check.


----------



## PamK

lvtam said:


> Has anyone received an answer on what happens if the items were purchased preloved?  I have a couple of Sofia Coppola’s that are from that time frame that were purchased from Yoogi’s and Fashionphile. One of them is the SC Bon Marche that was $3k plus even from Yoogi’s so I’ll be super sad if they can’t do anything.



Saw your post, and went to check my Bon Marche SC, which hasn’t been used in quite awhile. The straps have dented and pulled away glazing. So disappointed! It was a real “HG” bag for me, and I still love it. A little weird, as I have 2 other SCs from the same period that were heavily used, and the glazing on those is perfect.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Can anyone tell me if the denting on the glazing is part of the problems inherent.  This bag belongs to my best friend and she considers this just normal "wear and tear."  In person her bag looks shoddy and has what appears to be threads sticking up.  The more I look at this photo, the more crappy the bag looks.  I am trying to convince her to return the bag to LV for inspection.  Any thoughts.  Thanks!


----------



## paula3boys

Freak4Coach said:


> One of the scenarios I considered. Thanks for answering
> Yeah it is alot! LOL! I love the leather. I actually have some other pieces but they're newer so they apparently aren't an issue. At least not yet... I have the Curieuse wallet.


My friend was called about the same wallet. She was told to make an appointment with Client Services to see the manager at her local store.


----------



## lvtam

PamK said:


> Saw your post, and went to check my Bon Marche SC, which hasn’t been used in quite awhile. The straps have dented and pulled away glazing. So disappointed! It was a real “HG” bag for me, and I still love it. A little weird, as I have 2 other SCs from the same period that were heavily used, and the glazing on those is perfect.



Oh no! Sorry to hear yours has the same issue. Mine was also my HG and it was so special, I never used it.


----------



## PamK

lvtam said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear yours has the same issue. Mine was also my HG and it was so special, I never used it.



Oh dear! Sorry for your situation as well - I hope you are able to get some redress! I’d honestly like to get it fixed, but I don’t know if that will be possible.


----------



## vinbenphon1

esthertas said:


> Does anyone knows recall of saint germain empreint bb/mm?


I checked my SG mm and it has leather piping not glazing, so I wouldn't think it would be on the list.


----------



## Freak4Coach

paula3boys said:


> My friend was called about the same wallet. She was told to make an appointment with Client Services to see the manager at her local store.



That's what I was told to do as well but didn't think to ask what would happen since they no longer make my wallet. Obviously I can't do an exchange so I assume I will get what I paid but wasn't sure. I wondered if I could do an even trade for the Sarah wallet since it's the closest style. I guess I'll find out when I take it in.


----------



## for3v3rz

FrenchBulldog said:


> Can anyone tell me if the denting on the glazing is part of the problems inherent.  This bag belongs to my best friend and she considers this just normal "wear and tear."  In person her bag looks shoddy and has what appears to be threads sticking up.  The more I look at this photo, the more crappy the bag looks.  I am trying to convince her to return the bag to LV for inspection.  Any thoughts.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4263212


Yes if you see dents in the glazing, then is probably the melting glaze. It happen to my Emp Lumi and a few emp wallets. Do take yours in.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

for3v3rz said:


> Yes if you see dents in the glazing, then is probably the melting glaze. It happen to my Emp Lumi and a few emp wallets. Do take yours in.


Thank you. I think I finally convinced my friend to take it in.


----------



## paula3boys

Freak4Coach said:


> That's what I was told to do as well but didn't think to ask what would happen since they no longer make my wallet. Obviously I can't do an exchange so I assume I will get what I paid but wasn't sure. I wondered if I could do an even trade for the Sarah wallet since it's the closest style. I guess I'll find out when I take it in.


She exchanged hers for an empreinte Victorine, but is having second thoughts after problems with her empreinte Speedy that she ended up bringing in to exchange for another bag (it was not on list, but clearly had melting issues also).


----------



## Lisalisa577

paula3boys said:


> She exchanged hers for an empreinte Victorine, but is having second thoughts after problems with her empreinte Speedy that she ended up bringing in to exchange for another bag (it was not on list, but clearly had melting issues also).



Is there a list I can find of all the issues of items with problem? Bc it’s funny when I call the 1800 customer service line and talked to them about my issue they were all so surprised?


----------



## hoot

Customer service was a lifesaver in my situation. I will try and explain without rambling on but it’s a long story! Lol!

While shopping at LV, I was having a nice conversation with a new to me SA. I happened to mention I was giving my empriente speedy 25 to my daughter since I never use it. She asked what year I purchased it and explained why she was asking (Glazing issues). At this time I wasn’t aware of the issues and I didn’t know the year. She was able to look at my profile and check. She said it was indeed part of the “batch from a bad supplier” and to bring it in for an exchange. I told her it was in pristine, like new condition but she insisted LV would still want it back because it will ruin clothing.

So about a week later I brought it in and the SA was not working. I talked with an SA I was familiar with and she brought it to another SA  who asked me how I knew about this problem and that my bag was “perfect” and “to just enjoy it”.  I told her I was informed about this issue for the first time by the SA I  met the week previous.  I told her I was receiving mixed messages and was concerned gifting this bag to my daughter if she was going to have issues. She was not going to budge and insisted I would have no problems.

I left the store and immediately called customer service and explained the situation of being told two different things. She connected me to someone more important and the CS woman looked up my bag and said the original SA was correct in telling me my bag was part of the batch that had defective glazing and I should receive an exchange. (She was very knowledgeable about the situation and had a “term” for this bad batch but I cannot remember the word she used). She said she would need to approve the return and to tell her which store I was going to go to for the exchange and she would call them and approve it. If the store does not have a replacement I want, I was to just keep the bag and that would be “my receipt” until I found one I wanted. She was extremely nice about the whole situation.

Well, I go back to the store and wait. After 30 mins the manager said they were in the process of trying to talk with CS and if I could just wait patiently until they get ahold of them. I said I had the actual CS woman’s name and direct number! I gave it to them and waited another 30 mins!

Store manager finally comes out and says I do not have a defective bag and that CS was mistaken. Since I was told different things by different LV representatives and had to go back and forth, they would be nice this time and exchange it for my trouble! “But I can assure you you don’t have a defective bag!” Can you believe that? By this time I had had enough. I don’t trust what she has told me.

I exchanged it and will not be making more LV purchases. (Have to add that I haven't bought much LV anyway). I like that LV stands by their products and made it right but there’s been too many issues with their bags. Or I just have really bad luck picking bags! Hahaha! (I’m and original PM owner that had cracked glazing on the flap)


----------



## paula3boys

Lisalisa577 said:


> Is there a list I can find of all the issues of items with problem? Bc it’s funny when I call the 1800 customer service line and talked to them about my issue they were all so surprised?


I have not seen a list, but you can read this entire thread to write down a list based on what people have said they were told.


hoot said:


> Customer service was a lifesaver in my situation. I will try and explain without rambling on but it’s a long story! Lol!
> 
> While shopping at LV, I was having a nice conversation with a new to me SA. I happened to mention I was giving my empriente speedy 25 to my daughter since I never use it. She asked what year I purchased it and explained why she was asking (Glazing issues). At this time I wasn’t aware of the issues and I didn’t know the year. She was able to look at my profile and check. She said it was indeed part of the “batch from a bad supplier” and to bring it in for an exchange. I told her it was in pristine, like new condition but she insisted LV would still want it back because it will ruin clothing.
> 
> I exchanged it and will not be making more LV purchases. (Have to add that I haven't bought much LV anyway). I like that LV stands by their products and made it right but there’s been too many issues with their bags. Or I just have really bad luck picking bags! Hahaha! (I’m and original PM owner that had cracked glazing on the flap)


My friend was told that her Speedy could ruin her leather seats and the manager exchanged it even though it wasn't the exact year in question. He examined it and saw that it was having the same issues as others. I hate inconsistency of being told different things so understand your frustration.


----------



## vinbenphon1

hoot said:


> Customer service was a lifesaver in my situation. I will try and explain without rambling on but it’s a long story! Lol!
> 
> While shopping at LV, I was having a nice conversation with a new to me SA. I happened to mention I was giving my empriente speedy 25 to my daughter since I never use it. She asked what year I purchased it and explained why she was asking (Glazing issues). At this time I wasn’t aware of the issues and I didn’t know the year. She was able to look at my profile and check. She said it was indeed part of the “batch from a bad supplier” and to bring it in for an exchange. I told her it was in pristine, like new condition but she insisted LV would still want it back because it will ruin clothing.
> 
> So about a week later I brought it in and the SA was not working. I talked with an SA I was familiar with and she brought it to another SA  who asked me how I knew about this problem and that my bag was “perfect” and “to just enjoy it”.  I told her I was informed about this issue for the first time by the SA I  met the week previous.  I told her I was receiving mixed messages and was concerned gifting this bag to my daughter if she was going to have issues. She was not going to budge and insisted I would have no problems.
> 
> I left the store and immediately called customer service and explained the situation of being told two different things. She connected me to someone more important and the CS woman looked up my bag and said the original SA was correct in telling me my bag was part of the batch that had defective glazing and I should receive an exchange. (She was very knowledgeable about the situation and had a “term” for this bad batch but I cannot remember the word she used). She said she would need to approve the return and to tell her which store I was going to go to for the exchange and she would call them and approve it. If the store does not have a replacement I want, I was to just keep the bag and that would be “my receipt” until I found one I wanted. She was extremely nice about the whole situation.
> 
> Well, I go back to the store and wait. After 30 mins the manager said they were in the process of trying to talk with CS and if I could just wait patiently until they get ahold of them. I said I had the actual CS woman’s name and direct number! I gave it to them and waited another 30 mins!
> 
> Store manager finally comes out and says I do not have a defective bag and that CS was mistaken. Since I was told different things by different LV representatives and had to go back and forth, they would be nice this time and exchange it for my trouble! “But I can assure you you don’t have a defective bag!” Can you believe that? By this time I had had enough. I don’t trust what she has told me.
> 
> I exchanged it and will not be making more LV purchases. (Have to add that I haven't bought much LV anyway). I like that LV stands by their products and made it right but there’s been too many issues with their bags. Or I just have really bad luck picking bags! Hahaha! (I’m and original PM owner that had cracked glazing on the flap)


Thanks for sharing your story it helps a lot to understand what is going on. I will hopefully find out some more info about my situation at their xmas party, as my bag has already ruined my clothing and my gucci wallet.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lisalisa577 said:


> Is there a list I can find of all the issues of items with problem? Bc it’s funny when I call the 1800 customer service line and talked to them about my issue they were all so surprised?


I don't think such a list exists other than with LV. As mentioned, you can compile your own by noting the issues here and bags mentioned. Or take your bag into a store and ask. Or wait to be contacted by LV if you have a bag that has been recalled. I would think this matter will take an enormous amount of time to rectify as they can hardly contact all concerned at the same time. There would be no stock left.


----------



## lvtam

When getting a credit for defective bags, do you have to choose a replacement on the spot or can you take a credit and use it later?


----------



## hoot

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks for sharing your story it helps a lot to understand what is going on. I will hopefully find out some more info about my situation at their xmas party, as my bag has already ruined my clothing and my gucci wallet.


Sorry to hear the damage your bag caused. 



lvtam said:


> When getting a credit for defective bags, do you have to choose a replacement on the spot or can you take a credit and use it later?


I think it varies. I believe some have been able to receive instore credit.  Customer service told me they are changing their computer system so they cannot issue store credits at this time. (Not sure how true this is)  I needed to pick an item at the time I turned over the bag. If I didn’t find anything I liked, I was told to just hang on to my bag until something I liked was available.


----------



## vinbenphon1

hoot said:


> Sorry to hear the damage your bag caused.
> 
> 
> I think it varies. I believe some have been able to receive instore credit.  Customer service told me they are changing their computer system so they cannot issue store credits at this time. (Not sure how true this is)  I needed to pick an item at the time I turned over the bag. If I didn’t find anything I liked, I was told to just hang on to my bag until something I liked was available.


I was told this also, like a swap rather than a credit to be redeemed later. What bag did you exchange your speedy for? I am wondering if they are doing equal dollar swaps especially if some of the bags are no longer available. I was asked if I wanted to look at any specific bags, I mentioned the new Milla but none in store yet. Truthfully, I'd rather have mine fixed.


----------



## hoot

vinbenphon1 said:


> I was told this also, like a swap rather than a credit to be redeemed later. What bag did you exchange your speedy for? I am wondering if they are doing equal dollar swaps especially if some of the bags are no longer available. I was asked if I wanted to look at any specific bags, I mentioned the new Milla but none in store yet. Truthfully, I'd rather have mine fixed.


I believe it’s equal dollar swaps or if you pick a higher priced item, you will just pay the difference.  I was give the value of the speedy now vs what I paid.
I also had been holding onto an in-store credit for a bag LV could not repair that I wish they could have fixed. (Limited edition studded alma bb)
I used both to get a horizon 55 and nice bb. I still have some left on my store credit.


----------



## xkwyzit1

It’s true. I was contacted by LV last week asking if I had any issues with the Neverfull Epi bag purchased in 2014. I said no, but I don’t carry it often. She stated that there have been glazing melting issues and that she could book an appt for me to return the bag for the current price. I haven’t acted yet as the color of the bag is a deep purple that is no longer sold and there isn’t a suitable replacement.

Last year, the handles of my Montaigne bag in Empriente Leather started sticking together. The glazing had melted. I took it to the downtown SF store and they sent it for repair and ultimately called a week later stating they would issue full credit. 

Seems like the “glazing” issue is more widespread and LV is now taking proactive steps to make right. If you’re not familiar, as I wasn’t, the glazing is the wax used to seal certain seams on the leather bags.


----------



## bayborn

xkwyzit1 said:


> Seems like the “glazing” issue is more widespread and LV is now taking proactive steps to make right. If you’re not familiar, as I wasn’t, the glazing is the wax used to seal certain seams on the leather bags.



This is what makes me hopeful that the issues that have come to light about the Metis have been corrected since they are still selling the metis. I can't see them issuing full credit for bags yet still selling defective (or that they know will become defect) items.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I am in California and my SA told me that staff is well aware of the glazing issues.  She said that LV has since (purportedly) resolved the glazing issues and that there are certain bags within a specific time frame that are affected.  I actually bought a PM in the Monogram empreinte leather on whim while in LV to look at a Key Cles a little over a week ago.  I had just returned a YSL LouLou to Nordys with stitching issues and was actually looking at the Gucci Marmont as a more durable replacement.  I had absolutely no clue about the glazing issues with certain of LV bags until I started reading this thread.  Imagine how I felt - like "Boo Boo The Fool."  Even worse I had no clue that my bestie had the same exact bag in reverse monogram (they look so different) that she is hesitating taking back because she loves it so very much and was told there are no replacements available currently.  Whatever happens with my bag in the future, I have no doubt LV will handle appropriately.  Especially, since this has apparently been such a huge and now, widely known, issue.


----------



## TangerineKandy

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4265630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in California and my SA told me that staff is well aware of the glazing issues.  She said that LV has since (purportedly) resolved the glazing issues and that there are certain bags within a specific time frame that are affected.  I actually bought a PM in the Monogram empreinte leather on whim while in LV to look at a Key Cles a little over a week ago.  I had just returned a YSL LouLou to Nordys with stitching issues and was actually looking at the Gucci Marmont as a more durable replacement.  I had absolutely no clue about the glazing issues with certain of LV bags until I started reading this thread.  Imagine how I felt - like "Boo Boo The Fool."  Even worse I had no clue that my bestie had the same exact bag in reverse monogram (they look so different) that she is hesitating taking back because she loves it so very much and was told there are no replacements available currently.  Whatever happens with my bag in the future, I have no doubt LV will handle appropriately.  Especially, since this has apparently been such a huge and now, widely known, issue.


Love how festive your PM is!


----------



## KS3

Anyone get a call about Pallas BB? 
I haven’t been using mine and I just noticed the glazing on the strap has melted in some spots. Also, the end of the strap has cracking on the canvas as well as the back of the purse by the magnet. 
I’m so disappointed [emoji17] it seems like all the bags that I purchased from 2014 & 2015 have glazing and cracking issues.


----------



## fabuleux

KS3 said:


> Anyone get a call about Pallas BB?
> I haven’t been using mine and I just noticed the glazing on the strap has melted in some spots. Also, the end of the strap has cracking on the canvas as well as the back of the purse by the magnet.
> I’m so disappointed [emoji17] it seems like all the bags that I purchased from 2014 & 2015 have glazing and cracking issues.


Just take your bag(s) back to the store and they will likely address the issue if there is melting glazing or canvas cracking.


----------



## bayborn

Was the glazing on the strap an issue for anyone here? I know they changed the strap from 7 adjustable holes to 5 but not sure why. The only thing I recall some mention about the strap was that it's a bit stiff.


----------



## shalomjude

Emailed customer service about my
SC and they just said bring it in for assessment ... nothing about a recall etc.


----------



## PlainnJaine

I was contacted last week by an LV client advisor. The call totally was unexpected as I haven’t looked at my Métis Hobo for a while. As I pulled it out and inspected it, indeed it was glazing and The Forum was the first place I went to to see if there were others complaining. I’m actually heading out today to my nearest LV store to see what they will do for me. I will update!


----------



## Dimple2xs

I just got a call from LV about my Métis hobo I bought in 2014. It’s a big purse, so I rarely pull it out to use it except on special occasions. I actually can’t remember the last time I used it, so I’ll need to pull it out to inspect it when I get home. Anyway, she said problems had been reported about the dye in the leather and that I could make an appointment to go to my nearest store for a store credit. They no longer make the bag, so I would be given the price I paid before tax, which I think is unfair that I’m only given the price I paid for a rare purse that still looks brand new, but others are given the current selling price for purses that are still available. I made an appointment to take mine in. I’ll look around, but if I don’t see anything I fall in love with I’ll just keep it and maybe take it back at a later date. The way prices have gone up, I’ll probably never find anything comparable for the price I paid. Especially if I wait longer.


----------



## PlainnJaine

Welp, just got back from the San Diego Fashion Valley location. I had a very easy transaction thanks to the client advisor for setting up an appointment with me. I chose the option of trading it in for a different purse and went for the Neonoe in Epi black  Overall, my experience was flawless!


----------



## ShariLee

I received a call today from client services.  I was told that the essential Cuir bag I purchased in 2013 and the curieuse empriente wallet I purchased in 2015 have quality issues and can be returned for store credit.  They reached out to me!!! I am so impressed with this gesture!!! Out of the blue I got this call.  This was not in response to anything!!! Here are the items.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

That’s great customer service!  Will you return for store credit?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wow that’s pretty awesome!  Not about the quality issue but the fact they reached out to you. I hope you still have these items so that you can get something else.


----------



## ShariLee

I know! I can’t even believe it! Yes, I am going to return both.  I am not sure what I will replace it with.  But I sure will have fun deciding [emoji6]


----------



## for3v3rz

I also got a call from them on Monday on a few of my bags to take it back for reglazing. I was surprised.


----------



## ShariLee

for3v3rz said:


> I also got a call from them on Monday on a few of my bags to take it back for reglazing. I was surprised.



That’s awesome that they make the Initiative  to call their customers !


----------



## vinbenphon1

They have been contacting people before and since this thread was started, so why the surprise. Obviously they can't contact everyone around the world at the same time, they are not Santa Claus.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Just yesterday I received a call from LV asking if I had any problems with my SL PM in the quesch ( egg plant ) color. The bag was purchased in 2014 and it has a problem with the color changing in the piping along the bottom of the bag. I sold the bag and thanked her for call.


----------



## Lisalisa577

I’ve called the customer service line several times to try to reach the manager as the store and they tell me they will call me back and never do. Not just one CA but 2 of them. I haven’t gotten the best service from them.. kinda sad bc I bought a lot of LV products.


----------



## inard1

lincer said:


> Has anyone who doesn't have a regular SA also got a call?
> All my bags are from 2013-15 but bought in different countries in Europe.



My regular SA in EU called me about a bag I bought in a different Country outside Europe. They can have access to all your purchases no matter where you bought it.


----------



## Grande Latte

inard1 said:


> My regular SA in EU called me about a bag I bought in a different Country outside Europe. They can have access to all your purchases no matter where you bought it.



Really? This is awesome. I travel and buy LV in many countries. I often wonder if the LV central database has my information linked. Good to know.


----------



## duna

I had 2 Soft Lockits from 2014 bought in Europe and the glazing on the handles started to come off. I took them in to LV for repair but was told that they would not repair them as it was a defective batch and they had to take them back. I was offered either store credit, but it was only until the end of this year (I took the bags in during the summer) or choose  new bags for the same value. I didn't really want new bags as there was nothing I really liked, but in the end I took a Montaigne and a City Steamer, plus a wallet and a shoulder strap. I only used the bags for a very short time but was not really happy with them so I sold them.

Needless to say I'm very disappointed with LV quality as I loved my Soft Lockits very much


----------



## golden's mom

I got a call today regarding 2 bags, one is my daughter's, so she'll call them.  The other bag is one that I sold almost as soon as I took it out of the box.


----------



## poshmommy

I got my call today.  Very proactive of them.  Add the capucines to the list.  Mine included 3 of my capucines MM, 2 Soft lockits, W bag, 2 ikat neverfulls, and curieuse wallet.  8 of my favorite bags!  I'll go over them carefully and assess for damage.  Would be sad to see any of them go.  Perhaps I should comfort myself with an exotic.....


----------



## MKTokyo

This thread has been very helpful. I got a call today regarding three bags. I haven't had any problems with one of them, the Neverfull Epi, but the other two are definitely showing undue wear to the glaze. I will be taking them to a store outside the country where they were both purchased, so I have no idea if that will affect my options. I would really just like them fixed.


----------



## vinbenphon1

poshmommy said:


> I got my call today.  Very proactive of them.  Add the capucines to the list.  Mine included 3 of my capucines MM, 2 Soft lockits, W bag, 2 ikat neverfulls, and curieuse wallet.  8 of my favorite bags!  I'll go over them carefully and assess for damage.  Would be sad to see any of them go.  Perhaps I should comfort myself with an exotic.....


 Not the capucines too.


----------



## lincer

Anyone heard about Trevi? I'm in a process of selling it, but I can wait.


----------



## inard1

poshmommy said:


> I got my call today.  Very proactive of them.  Add the capucines to the list.  Mine included 3 of my capucines MM, 2 Soft lockits, W bag, 2 ikat neverfulls, and curieuse wallet.  8 of my favorite bags!  I'll go over them carefully and assess for damage.  Would be sad to see any of them go.  Perhaps I should comfort myself with an exotic.....



... or a trunk!  That would be also very comforting and timeless...


----------



## coloradolvr

poshmommy said:


> I got my call today.  Very proactive of them.  Add the capucines to the list.  Mine included 3 of my capucines MM, 2 Soft lockits, W bag, 2 ikat neverfulls, and curieuse wallet.  8 of my favorite bags!  I'll go over them carefully and assess for damage.  Would be sad to see any of them go.  Perhaps I should comfort myself with an exotic.....


That is exactly what I decided to do after many of my bags went back. I opted to consolidate and went for a croc Steamer.  No regrets as I couldn't see replacing with several new bags.  I would have never purchased a bag that cost that much without the store credit.  I tried to look at it as an "opportunity."


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Does this “Louis Vuitton Recall” include also canvas bags or is it limited to leather bags? TIA.[emoji4]


----------



## fabuleux

Zoezampalunga said:


> Does this “Louis Vuitton Recall” include also canvas bags or is it limited to leather bags? TIA.[emoji4]


Your SA has access to the full list. It’s a variety of items, including canvas bags.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lisalisa577 said:


> I was reading through all these threads and I own a few of the empreinte items. The artsy empreinte in ombré and also the fascinante empreinte which both have been in dustbags for the last couple of years. I haven’t used them much and after reading all this I decided to take them out to check them. Just a few weeks ago, I had a problem with one of my pegase rubber feet being cracked. But for some reason I never thought to check the bags until tonight. Well, the artsy bag was fine.. didn’t notice anything wrong with it. But for the fascinante bag the end part has melted and it sticky to the dust bag I used to store it in. Is this the defect people are talking about? Is this the glaze ? I’m sorry I don’t know much about the bags and the correct terminology so my apologies.. but I have taken some photos and maybe someone can chime in and tell me your thoughts.. thanks so much for all the help!


someone may have already answered by now but the fascinante went back for a "recall" fairly soon after its release. this bag was among the first to melt away and almost every one i have seen has melted. they will for sure take that back as it was called back a few years ago and was among the first emp. items with issues. yes, that's the glazing you have pictured.


----------



## Lisalisa577

ccbaggirl89 said:


> someone may have already answered by now but the fascinante went back for a "recall" fairly soon after its release. this bag was among the first to melt away and almost every one i have seen has melted. they will for sure take that back as it was called back a few years ago and was among the first emp. items with issues. yes, that's the glazing you have pictured.



Yes I took it to LV this last weekend and got credit for it. Ending up getting the keepall 55. Funny though, no one ever called me about me it. But I was glad to have found this forum to learn so much about it. Bc without this forum I would have never checked the bag bc it’s been it’s dustbag for years.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

fabuleux said:


> Your SA has access to the full list. It’s a variety of items, including canvas bags.



Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## redkitty

TVluvsLV said:


> I was just called by my store.  It’s issues with the 2013-15 bags. They basically said they are “melting” and other issues and I was told to bring them in, even if in perfect condition, and choose something else.  My bags affected are the Cindy Sherman, louboutin, ala Moana tote, and a noefull.  I’m so sad.


Hi can I just check that the Louboutin bag you mentioned was the limited edition Shopping Bag? Darn I have one of those but did not get any call? When were you notified? TIA


----------



## redkitty

Also I have a few other capucines, Montaigne, Marais in empriente and neverfulls DEs from that period. Guessing I should dig them all out and have word with my SA! Anyone here been contacted about Marais? Also I have the nano W and a few other nanos Pallas, Speedy, Noe all from that period as well.....Arghh. If anyone has been contacted about the nanos pls let me know. TIA


----------



## vinbenphon1

redkitty said:


> Also I have a few other capucines, Montaigne, Marais in empriente and neverfulls DEs from that period. Guessing I should dig them all out and have word with my SA! Anyone here been contacted about Marais? Also I have the nano W and a few other nanos Pallas, Speedy, Noe all from that period as well.....Arghh. If anyone has been contacted about the nanos pls let me know. TIA


Capucines have been reported, also the Twist, not sure which type though. I have 4, but sure I bought them 2016 and later. I am worried about my Go-14 though.


----------



## fabuleux

redkitty said:


> Also I have a few other capucines, Montaigne, Marais in empriente and neverfulls DEs from that period. Guessing I should dig them all out and have word with my SA! Anyone here been contacted about Marais? Also I have the nano W and a few other nanos Pallas, Speedy, Noe all from that period as well.....Arghh. If anyone has been contacted about the nanos pls let me know. TIA


Your best bet would be to contact your SA directly, or take your bags (or a list of your bags) to your local store. They should be able to help you. I had a doubt about one of my bags and simply reached out to my SA who got back to me within a couple of days.


----------



## Cthai

I was at LV today since I notice my neverful had issues and they did replace it for me.  Which is awesome- I was asked if I want to do an exchange or look for something else, I did an exchange since the neverful was a gift from my sister. The SA did look at my history but didn’t mention any bags on there... I have the metis too but no issue with my bag, she didn’t mention or question about the bag... I guess if you have issues just go and get it check. No harm in it.


----------



## Cthai

lincer said:


> Anyone heard about Trevi? I'm in a process of selling it, but I can wait.



You can take to LV and have them look at the bag if there’s issues with it.


----------



## gillianna

Has this LV recall/issues with these specific bags ever hit any social media pages or magazine articles?  Think of all the people who are not familiar with LV or don’t look at any forums.  It seems to still be hit and miss with people getting contacted by LV about these bags.


----------



## KOS

I got a phone call yesterday about my Retiro from 2015. Said I would be offered the last selling price and the offer has no expiration. The CS rep did mention I would have the Easiest time exchanging if he set up an appointment for me. Now on to what bag to get.


----------



## Styleanyone

@TVluvsLV, May I ask: have you brought your CL limited edition to the LV store to check? I have one that I bought on LV.com but I only carried twice. I didn’t get the call. I am in the US. Thank you.
@redkitty, here is my bag. Stil in brand new condition. You have the same bag?


----------



## coloradolvr

vinbenphon1 said:


> Capucines have been reported, also the Twist, not sure which type though. I have 4, but sure I bought them 2016 and later. I am worried about my Go-14 though.


My recalled Twist was one of the first ones produced.  Denim with a two tone gold/silver closure.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Josee604 said:


> View attachment 4253245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my Pochette Metis today which I ordered from the LV site. It was disheartening to learn of all the issues with the bag, but hoping it has all been resolved considering this bag was made last month as per date stamp.


How can you tell from the ID.  Mine is AR1188.  Thanks.


----------



## Rea349

FrenchBulldog said:


> How can you tell from the ID.  Mine is AR1188.  Thanks.



Yours was made in the 18th week of 2018


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Rea349 said:


> Yours was made in the 18th week of 2018


Thank you.  I am hoping the glazing issue has been resolved.  I bought mine a few weeks ago having no clue this was a problem.  I am tempted to exchange, but I really like the PM.  Big girl problems.  LOL.


----------



## vinbenphon1

coloradolvr said:


> My recalled Twist was one of the first ones produced.  Denim with a two tone gold/silver closure.


Thanks coloradolvr. I have a denim twist, don't recall seing any glazing problems. I will wait and see if I'm contacted. Not ready to let go yet.


----------



## coloradolvr

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks coloradolvr. I have a denim twist, don't recall seing any glazing problems. I will wait and see if I'm contacted. Not ready to let go yet.



It’s definitely related to date code. Hope yours is one of the good ones [emoji4]


----------



## Rea349

FrenchBulldog said:


> Thank you.  I am hoping the glazing issue has been resolved.  I bought mine a few weeks ago having no clue this was a problem.  I am tempted to exchange, but I really like the PM.  Big girl problems.  LOL.



I’ve had mine 18 months and it’s held up fine [emoji846]


----------



## ahluc18

lallybelle said:


> Although it's not officially called a "recall" but it seems that LV is taking action on bags from 2013-2015. There is apparently some fading canvas issues as well as all the glazing issues that are known for these years. As usual, customer service is all over the place on this and your store may not even be aware. There's a you tuber who called CS to ask about it and they told her yes to bring it to her store and the store basically laughed. However they called CS to speak to someone and found out she was right and gave her store credit. Your best bet is to take your bag for an assessment if it's from those years.


Also, alternatively can take a look at the date code to see if your bags from those years.


----------



## rachiem

LV have given me store credit for my preloved 2013 Speedy Infini. I have to say that their CS was excellent. 
I was really sad to leave it behind as I love the bag but the handles were a mess! 
My Softlockit, luckily, is in Paris being repaired. 
I also have a Speedy Aurore which at the moment seems fine. The date code shows May 2012. Do you think if it was an affected one I would see some signs of glazing softening by now? I had the receipt, preloved again, but I can not locate it. No idea why it’s not with the others. 
Has anyone had glazing issues with early 2012 bags?


----------



## redkitty

Also I have a few other capucines, Montaigne, Mahina and neverfulls from that period.


vinbenphon1 said:


> Capucines have been reported, also the Twist, not sure which type though. I have 4, but sure I bought them 2016 and later. I am worried about my Go-14 though.


tx vinbenphon1. Call came through yesterday. My capucines were all hit, Montaigne, etc. Crapola. I don’t have any Twists so can’t share if they were on the hit list too.


----------



## redkitty

Styleanyone said:


> @TVluvsLV, May I ask: have you brought your CL limited edition to the LV store to check? I have one that I bought on LV.com but I only carried twice. I didn’t get the call. I am in the US. Thank you.
> @redkitty, here is my bag. Stil in brand new condition. You have the same bag?
> View attachment 4271734


Yes mine is the same. Got a call on it but they said they will repair for me as I can’t bear to let it go. CL and LV probably never collab again so this is truly one of my fav limiteds


----------



## redkitty

fabuleux said:


> Your best bet would be to contact your SA directly, or take your bags (or a list of your bags) to your local store. They should be able to help you. I had a doubt about one of my bags and simply reached out to my SA who got back to me within a couple of days.


Tx fabuleux. I got called twice in two days. Once by CS and another by my SA.


----------



## sotto

Postyco said:


> There is no such thing as a “recall”.. not sure where you are getting this information. There are rumors that it will be discontinued.


Apparently they do recall bags. I was at the South Coast store today and my friend asked to see a particular bag, which we were told was "recalled."  That's the exact wording the SA used.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thanks @redkitty. I am still debating whether to call the 866 number since I haven’t got any calls. I checked my bag, it seemed fine to me.


----------



## redkitty

Styleanyone said:


> Thanks @redkitty. I am still debating whether to call the 866 number since I haven’t got any calls. I checked my bag, it seemed fine to me.


Mine is fine too but I was advised to send it in for repair to replace the parts that are problematic. Which is the glazing parts.


----------



## redkitty

sotto said:


> Apparently they do recall bags. I was at the South Coast store today and my friend asked to see a particular bag, which we were told was "recalled."  That's the exact wording the SA used.


Hi @sotto just out of curiousity which bag was this? TIA


----------



## Styleanyone

@redkitty, maybe it is wise to call 866 number and talk to CS. My SA was retired this September  and I am not familiar with the new SA.  Thank you for the info.


----------



## redkitty

Styleanyone said:


> @redkitty, maybe it is wise to call 866 number and talk to CS. My SA was retired this September  and I am not familiar with the new SA.  Thank you for the info.


If you are in no hurry, wait a while longer perhaps in case they do get around to calling you. I was told there is no definitive timeline you MUST do this repair by where it will be covered by LV. Anytime you have an issue you can still bring it in. I was only willing to send it in as a pre-emptive strike as I have had a bad experience with my limited edition Yayoi Kusama neverfull where the glazing in the corner started to feel sticky after in storage a while and I have air conditioning and live in a country where it’s mostly . It stuck to a Soft Lockit bag I had which left a ghastly mark.


----------



## Styleanyone

@redkitty, I just examined the bag. I can feel the red glazed edges are soft and sticky. I also noticed there are some marks where are the handles touch the bag. You probably need to check these parts too. Here are some photos I just took. Even though the glazed edges around the bag feels better than around the handles, I feel they stil need to get checked and probably get repaired too.


----------



## redkitty

Styleanyone said:


> @redkitty, I just examined the bag. I can feel the red glazed edges are soft and sticky. I also noticed there are some marks where are the handles touch the bag. You probably need to check these parts too. Here are some photos I just took. Even though the glazed edges around the bag feels better than around the handles, I feel they stil need to get checked and probably get repaired too.
> 
> View attachment 4273532
> View attachment 4273533
> View attachment 4273534
> View attachment 4273535
> View attachment 4273536
> View attachment 4273537


Thais I did check and they are still fine but I am definitely going to send mine in for repair irregardless. I have an appointment today with my SA already. Tx for sharing the info.


----------



## Styleanyone

redkitty said:


> Thais I did check and they are still fine but I am definitely going to send mine in for repair irregardless. I have an appointment today with my SA already. Tx for sharing the info.


Please keep me updated. Thank you. I will call the 866 number tomorrow.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Anyone from Italy received a call yet on any recalled items? Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Styleanyone

Update on my CL bag. I took it to the LV store and they will change both handles with no charge. They will also inspect the other edges to see if there is a problem with the red coating. It will take some time to get the bag back since they will have to get the parts from Paris. A few months, I think. 
You don’t need to wait for the call, just bring your bag to the store. If it is quality issue, they will take care of it. I am very happy with the after sale service so far.


----------



## xsandee

I’ve been following this post for a while but I’m still waiting wondering does the neverfull in mono & DE Count ? I’m kinda scared to call the CS number


----------



## Freak4Coach

I finally got mine taken care of. They offered to do an even exchange since my wallet was discontinued even though the wallet I exchanged for was more money. I'm still shocked that LV would go to this extent on items so old. Super happy with the service from LV and my SA!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Got a message from my SA, so going in tomorrow to find out finally what they are prepared to do about my bag. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## inard1

Zoezampalunga said:


> Anyone from Italy received a call yet on any recalled items? Thank you [emoji4]



I got a call from my SA last month about a Empreinte Speedy bought in 2013 outside EU.
But last year I had already exchanged a Capucines and a Soft Lockit that had glazing problems and had been bought in the same period.


----------



## duna

Zoezampalunga said:


> Anyone from Italy received a call yet on any recalled items? Thank you [emoji4]



I didn't get a cal but I took my 2 Soft Lockits to my local LV because they had glazing problems on the handles and they said it was a defect and they had to take the bags back. They offered me either store credit or exchange with new bags for the same value. This happened last June/July.


----------



## fabuleux

xsandee said:


> I’ve been following this post for a while but I’m still waiting wondering does the neverfull in mono & DE Count ? I’m kinda scared to call the CS number


These two bags are not on the list as far as I know.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Managed to catch up with my SA today, and sadly they cannot repair my bag, as I think has been pretty standard across the board with this issue. Because my bag is pre-owned, they will give me an exchange to the value on the receipt, not a store credit. I think this is very gracious of them to do, so now just have to decide what to get. Hmmmm


----------



## rachiem

I was lucky to get store credit for my Infini Speedy but gutted to loose the bag.
I also have a 2012 Aurore Speedy and so far the handles look solid.
Have there been any reported issues with 2012 bags?


----------



## maggielvcat

What are the problem years for the empreinte speedy25?  I have a 2013 Celeste blue speedy with imprints from the cloth bag on the handles. Some minor glaze irregularity also.  Are these defects too       minor for an exchange? Wonder if they can repair a discontinued color?  Anyone that has some info for me I appreciate it!


----------



## hoot

maggielvcat said:


> What are the problem years for the empreinte speedy25?  I have a 2013 Celeste blue speedy with imprints from the cloth bag on the handles. Some minor glaze irregularity also.  Are these defects too       minor for an exchange? Wonder if they can repair a discontinued color?  Anyone that has some info for me I appreciate it!


They took my Celeste back from 2013. I had absolutely no visible signs of wear. (I hardly ever carried it) My sa said they wanted it back anyway because the resin can stain your clothes and it will not come out.


----------



## KS3

maggielvcat said:


> What are the problem years for the empreinte speedy25?  I have a 2013 Celeste blue speedy with imprints from the cloth bag on the handles. Some minor glaze irregularity also.  Are these defects too       minor for an exchange? Wonder if they can repair a discontinued color?  Anyone that has some info for me I appreciate it!



Your best bets is to take it in for evaluation.They might be able to repair it for you if it’s glazing. Problem years are mostly between 2013-2015 with glazing melting and cracking. If your bag is deemed defective LV will either repair, exchange for the same bag (if it’s available), or give you store credit.


----------



## vinbenphon1

maggielvcat said:


> What are the problem years for the empreinte speedy25?  I have a 2013 Celeste blue speedy with imprints from the cloth bag on the handles. Some minor glaze irregularity also.  Are these defects too       minor for an exchange? Wonder if they can repair a discontinued color?  Anyone that has some info for me I appreciate it!


They are not repairing bags that are on the recall list. Your issue sounds the same as the other reported glazing issues, including mine. Do not use this bag as once the glazing sticks to your clothing it does not come off, also my experience.  They are still producing this bag albeit not in that gorgeous blue, but LV will either offer a store credit or exchange depending on your circumstances.


----------



## Daisy22

Has anyone heard of any recalls from 2011 or 2012? I have a few of bags I'm worried about...
A turquoise SC
A suede SC
and A epi alma


----------



## rachiem

They have actually repaired my recalled Softlockit in black, as they had extra handles in stock.
They also offered to dry clean any damaged/marked clothing.


----------



## lincer

maggielvcat said:


> What are the problem years for the empreinte speedy25?  I have a 2013 Celeste blue speedy with imprints from the cloth bag on the handles. Some minor glaze irregularity also.  Are these defects too       minor for an exchange? Wonder if they can repair a discontinued color?  Anyone that has some info for me I appreciate it!


They replaced the handles, the strap and the key holder on my infini this year (Speedy from 2013). They actually didn't give me the option of store credit or any kind of exchange.


----------



## vinbenphon1

rachiem said:


> They have actually repaired my recalled Softlockit in black, as they had extra handles in stock.
> They also offered to dry clean any damaged/marked clothing.





lincer said:


> They replaced the handles, the strap and the key holder on my infini this year (Speedy from 2013). They actually didn't give me the option of store credit or any kind of exchange.


Was this before the 'official' recall? Lucky that they had spare handles. I would rather have mine fixed as I can't get an exact replacement, but it didn't have any codes for replacement parts.


----------



## babyloove

Hi
Took out my Montaigne mono MM today and the glazing is comming of. Is this part of the problems ? It’s from 2014.
Thanks


----------



## babyloove

I am at the boutique, they are exchange fait it on the spot with no question. Excellent service !


----------



## vinbenphon1

babyloove said:


> I am at the boutique, they are exchange fait it on the spot with no question. Excellent service !


That's great. I think LV are handling this issue extremely well given the enormity of what has happened.


----------



## babyloove

They really do ! I show them the handles, they called a manager who showed me my strap had melting glazing too. And they gave me a new one ! I can’t wait for it to patina !


----------



## babyloove

I have a question : I wanted a speedy OM in Aurore so badly that my cousin just gave me hers as a Christmas gift, she never use it and doesn't really like it. I saw right away that the glazing was melting on the handles so I told her to go to LV and that they will likely give her store credit. She doesn't want to and told me to do whatever I want with it. 

I know LV will take care of it as they just did with my Montaigne. My question is : Is there any chance they just reglaze the bag ? I really love that bag 

Thanks !


----------



## Emsidee

babyloove said:


> I have a question : I wanted a speedy OM in Aurore so badly that my cousin just gave me hers as a Christmas gift, she never use it and doesn't really like it. I saw right away that the glazing was melting on the handles so I told her to go to LV and that they will likely give her store credit. She doesn't want to and told me to do whatever I want with it.
> 
> I know LV will take care of it as they just did with my Montaigne. My question is : Is there any chance they just reglaze the bag ? I really love that bag
> 
> Thanks !


You can ask them to check if repairs are still available. It does seem like almost everyone is getting store credit now though.


----------



## babyloove

Emsidee said:


> You can ask them to check if repairs are still available. It does seem like almost everyone is getting store credit now though.



Good idea, I'll just ask when I go (probably Thursday or Friday). If I get store credit, I'll have to find out what to get, I'm not really fond of the NM.


----------



## duna

rachiem said:


> They have actually repaired my recalled Softlockit in black, as they had extra handles in stock.
> They also offered to dry clean any damaged/marked clothing.



Lucky you, my store refused to repair my SLs


----------



## duna

babyloove said:


> Hi
> Took out my Montaigne mono MM today and the glazing is comming of. Is this part of the problems ? It’s from 2014.
> Thanks



My LV SA said it's mainly 2013 and 2014 bags.


----------



## babyloove

duna said:


> My LV SA said it's mainly 2013 and 2014 bags.



LV exchanged mine on the spot.


----------



## duna

babyloove said:


> LV exchanged mine on the spot.



They exchanged my 2 SLs aswell, but the 2 new bags I got ( a Montaigne and a City Steamer) weren't half as nice as the SL!


----------



## babyloove

duna said:


> They exchanged my 2 SLs aswell, but the 2 new bags I got ( a Montaigne and a City Steamer) weren't half as nice as the SL!



I love the Montaigne !

I'm taking back an empreinte speedy this week, hope they'll be ok to reglaze.


----------



## duna

babyloove said:


> I love the Montaigne !
> 
> I'm taking back an empreinte speedy this week, hope they'll be ok to reglaze.



I have since sold both the Montaigne and the City Steamer, I just couldn't get around to loving them!


----------



## rachiem

My Speedy Infini 2013 was unrepairable so I got store credit.
I was secretly hoping for the same with my SL but now it's back with me, I've remembered why I bought it in the first place.
My Speedy in Aurore is 2012 and so far, it's not showing any signs of melting.


----------



## rachiem

vinbenphon1
Soft Lockit was taken into the store in Mid Nov, so possibly


----------



## azngal

I brought in 4 bags I purchased between 2014-2015 and on the spot I got store credit.
1. Soft Lockit MM (so sad I loved the bag but handles melted and the strap and I barely used it)
2. Lumi PM in Black - same problem
3. speedy empriente 30 - same problem
4. Epi Neverfull Noir - same probelm

though I got 4 wonderful bags instead, including a Cappucine - I miss those bags, but melting straps and handles I couldn't use them. sad I barely even used them


----------



## Meaghanb123

I just received a phone call from LV services indicating that I had purchased seven items during 2014,15, &16 that might possibly have issues:
Monogram Métis Hobo
Monogram Pochette Métis
Empriente Montaigne in noir
Empriente key cles in noir
Empriente wallet in noir
Red Estrella 
Noir Lockit With python Handles

They were offering to set up an appointment with my local boutique to bring in all the items and receive store credit for each.


----------



## pjhm

I wish those who have had calls from LV to bring in their goods would tell us what state they live in--I'm in No. California and still awaiting such a call regarding my Speedy Infini 25 bought in 2015 but made in 2013.
These calls seem to be hit or miss or all from same store location....?
TIA


----------



## LV_mommy

I received a call about my speedy 25 in infini and bastille in noir around Thanksgiving, they were bought back in 2015 from the Bay Area after the call I brought the bags back to the boutique and exchanged them for other items.


----------



## jellyv

At least in the US, you don't need to wait for a call if your items are eligible (browse this thread for confirmed items/years) and you have the purchase info for them to check.   You can proactively get in there and they'll evaluate and respond with the store policy on exchange/credit.


----------



## pjhm

LV_mommy said:


> I received a call about my speedy 25 in infini and bastille in noir around Thanksgiving, they were bought back in 2015 from the Bay Area after the call I brought the bags back to the boutique and exchanged them for other items.


Thank you  for responding —I  bought mine at NM in SF. They closed so perhaps that’s why I haven’t heard anything, but I called corporate office and inquired, they knew nothing about any recall of that bag.......


----------



## babyloove

Hi ! 
Sadly, my empreinte speedy 25 in Aurore is not repairable and was deemed defective 

LV wants me to choose another bag instead of giving me store credit. I might try another store. I really like those two bags (empreinte pochette Metis et tuileries) but think maybe something in 2019 collection will catch my eye 

Between the two, what would you pick ?


----------



## nicole0612

Meaghanb123 said:


> I just received a phone call from LV services indicating that I had purchased seven items during 2014,15, &16 that might possibly have issues:
> Monogram Métis Hobo
> Monogram Pochette Métis
> Empriente Montaigne in noir
> Empriente key cles in noir
> Empriente wallet in noir
> Red Estrella
> Noir Lockit With python Handles
> 
> They were offering to set up an appointment with my local boutique to bring in all the items and receive store credit for each.



This is so crazy, I just found this thread. What year is your empreinte Montaigne in noir?


----------



## rachiem

babyloove said:


> Hi !
> Sadly, my empreinte speedy 25 in Aurore is not repairable and was deemed defective
> 
> LV wants me to choose another bag instead of giving me store credit. I might try another store. I really like those two bags (empreinte pochette Metis et tuileries) but think maybe something in 2019 collection will catch my eye
> 
> Between the two, what would you pick ?


Really depends on what bags you already own....All look beautiful though


----------



## babyloove

rachiem said:


> Really depends on what bags you already own....All look beautiful though



I have : 
Montaigne mm
Brittany 
Sienna mm
Palmas bb 
Alla bb
Caissa clutch


----------



## pjhm

babyloove said:


> Hi !
> Sadly, my empreinte speedy 25 in Aurore is not repairable and was deemed defective
> 
> LV wants me to choose another bag instead of giving me store credit. I might try another store. I really like those two bags (empreinte pochette Metis et tuileries) but think maybe something in 2019 collection will catch my eye
> 
> Between the two, what would you pick ?


If not too heavy, I'd select the first one you posted. When bags are too heavy they sit in my closet, regardless of how beautiful they may be!!


----------



## babyloove

pjhm said:


> If not too heavy, I'd select the first one you posted. When bags are too heavy they sit in my closet, regardless of how beautiful they may be!!



I need to test it with my things inside. I hate heavy bags ... The store I went to didn't have it so I'll try another one


----------



## bubablu

Zoezampalunga said:


> Anyone from Italy received a call yet on any recalled items? Thank you [emoji4]


I was wondering the same. So far no call for me, but I only bought three canvas speedys (mon monogram, DE-B and DA-B) in that frame time.


----------



## Melfontana

My DBF received the call yesterday from Client Services. I’m in NYC and they have recalled my Métis Hobo in Earth. Since the bag is discontinued I can choose anything in the store up till that value. So after reading the different experiences on this site we called back to ask if I could get store credit or if I’d have to choose a bag on the spot because there are new bags being released in January and I’d rather wait till then. 
Ok so I was told if I bring it to a “free standing LV” store I can indeed get store credit But that store credit could only be used in other “free standing LV” stores. 
If I bring it into Neiman, Saks, Macy’s. Etc I would have to choose a bag on the spot - they don’t offer store credit on recalls. 
Then she told us the “bag” is the store credit so if I want to wait till January I could just goto the the store once I know the bag I like and do the exchange because I prefer the LV in Neiman Marcus
It’s an open ended recall - which means I could return it anytime - the recall does not expire.


----------



## pjhm

Melfontana said:


> My DBF received the call yesterday from Client Services. I’m in NYC and they have recalled my Métis Hobo in Earth. Since the bag is discontinued I can choose anything in the store up till that value. So after reading the different experiences on this site we called back to ask if I could get store credit or if I’d have to choose a bag on the spot because there are new bags being released in January and I’d rather wait till then.
> Ok so I was told if I bring it to a “free standing LV” store I can indeed get store credit But that store credit could only be used in other “free standing LV” stores.
> If I bring it into Neiman, Saks, Macy’s. Etc I would have to choose a bag on the spot - they don’t offer store credit on recalls.
> Then she told us the “bag” is the store credit so if I want to wait till January I could just goto the the store once I know the bag I like and do the exchange because I prefer the LV in Neiman Marcus
> It’s an open ended recall - which means I could return it anytime - the recall does not expire.



Interesting!


----------



## vinbenphon1

This is interesting info @Melfontana. I was given an exchange for what was in store to value on the receipt, no credit as such because I was not the original owner. Although they did allow me to order one of the bags I wanted, I think because I was adding value so they used that as a deposit.


----------



## Melfontana

vinbenphon1 said:


> This is interesting info @Melfontana. I was given an exchange for what was in store to value on the receipt, no credit as such because I was not the original owner. Although they did allow me to order one of the bags I wanted, I think because I was adding value so they used that as a deposit.



Did you goto a “free standing LV” or an LV in a department store?  
I was going to goto a stand alone LV tomorrow and take the store credit but then I could only use it at a stand alone LV so I figured I’d wait till I see what’s available in January/February and go to my LV in Neiman Marcus because that’s where I usually make my purchases.


----------



## Melfontana

vinbenphon1 said:


> This is interesting info @Melfontana. I was given an exchange for what was in store to value on the receipt, no credit as such because I was not the original owner. Although they did allow me to order one of the bags I wanted, I think because I was adding value so they used that as a deposit.



Which bag did you have?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Melfontana said:


> Which bag did you have?


I had a Milaris from 2013, sadly not made anymore.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Melfontana said:


> Did you goto a “free standing LV” or an LV in a department store?
> I was going to goto a stand alone LV tomorrow and take the store credit but then I could only use it at a stand alone LV so I figured I’d wait till I see what’s available in January/February and go to my LV in Neiman Marcus because that’s where I usually make my purchases.


I'm in Australia and only have one free standing store in my state.
Have you had a chance to check out the SS 2019 thread? Lots of pics of up coming releases. After about page 6 or so.


----------



## babyloove

So I decided to go for pochette métis in noir since I don’t have anything in empreinte leather. I went to the Champs Elysées store, once again they week not Nice and said it was wear and tear as there was no known issues with glazing. So I left and went to avenue Montaigne. They ordered the pochette metis and issued me a store crédit for today’s Value ! 
I just need to decide what to buy with the 180 euros left as I have to use all store crédit at the same Time. Maybe a shawl


----------



## Fally420

Does the recall only apply for US or for Europe too? Has anyone from Europe received a call? Bought some bags in this time frame, but never got a call.


----------



## babyloove

Fally420 said:


> Does the recall only apply for US or for Europe too? Has anyone from Europe received a call? Bought some bags in this time frame, but never got a call.



I live in Paris and it applied for me. They haven't call me, I walked in with the bag. Make sure to have your invoice with you or the name of the person who bought the bag so they can track the purchase.


----------



## pjhm

babyloove said:


> I live in Paris and it applied for me. They haven't call me, I walked in with the bag. Make sure to have your invoice with you or the name of the person who bought the bag so they can track the purchase.


Can you share how badly the Empreinte looked? Was it just a few indentations in the handles, or something more serious? Thanks.


----------



## Melfontana

pjhm said:


> Can you share how badly the Empreinte looked? Was it just a few indentations in the handles, or something more serious? Thanks.



The bag is in perfect condition because I only used it a handful of times since we purchased it. The embossing is perfect and the metal rings and feet show no signs of wear. 









I didn’t know anything was wrong with the bag because I haven’t used it since last fall, so when I took it out to use - I told my DBF that it feels oddly sticky around the glazing but used it anyway. When we returned home - I noticed that the glazing around both straps had indentations from the sweater I was wearing. 












Also the side of the bag it self had indentations 




So I put it away and told him we’ll go over Christmas break to get it repaired since I really love this bag. I loved it so much that I hardly used it [emoji53]
Long story short the day after Christmas he received the call about the recall on the bag - we didn’t even inquire about the issue - but he did ask if it could be repaired and they told him no I have the option to exchange [emoji52]


----------



## babyloove

pjhm said:


> Can you share how badly the Empreinte looked? Was it just a few indentations in the handles, or something more serious? Thanks.



I didn't take pictures but the bag was perfect (leather, embossing). Very minimal wear on the corners. The straps were juste like Melfontana's bag. The glazing was cracked on the bandoulière. 

They offered to exchange for the new speedy but I don't like the new style ... So I'm patiently waiting for my pochette Metis to arrive (didn't like it when it first come out in mono years ago, then it grew on me but I stayed away because of the issues. I wanted to get one when the empreinte version came out and then was afraid of potential issues so I stepped back. I am finally taking the plunge (of course, the price of it increased )


----------



## pjhm

Thanks Babyloove and Melfontana for sharing.
 I have those smallish dents in my handles but do not feel any stickiness. I’ll take it in next time I’m in SF and have it looked at since I have not had any calls or mail from LV. 
Before all of this came to light, I thought the dents were from wearing rings on my fingers when I grasp the handles, and that I must have done it!
 It annoys me because my Azur Speedy handles were obviously a defect yet I was charged $120 for new ones. I have made a lot of LV purchases over last 4 years and will bring in my wad of receipts to show them.


----------



## mharvey816

Hello all, I am here to thank you for this thread and share my experience with this recall so far.
I got a somewhat cryptic call from someone at LV User Services yesterday wanting me to call them back about two bags I bought in 2013, but I ended up playing telephone tag and decided to check here for what might be going on. Today I called LV User Services directly and was able to schedule an appointment to return my two Empriente Speedy 25s next week, easy peasy. The person on the phone said I didn't need to bring the receipts, or the boxes, or the dust bags, and that I would be able to exchange the bags for whatever else they had in the store, minus the taxes on both.

Then I realized that a Sofia Coppola bag I bought at an online consignment site was probably also in the recall, but when I contacted LV User Services again about that bag, they said they can't do anything unless I can provide the original purchase information. Sigh. There's nothing wrong with it at the moment so I guess I'll just have to hope for the best. I have emailed the consignment site asking if there's any chance at all that they have information about the original purchaser, but I'm not optimistic about getting anything back from them. I didn't pay full price for the bag, but it was still just over half of the original retail price (ouch!).

Anyway, that's what I've had happen so far, and will report back after my appointment to return the other two bags next week. I hadn't carried either for a long while so I won't miss them much, I suppose. Here's hoping I get enough of a return to get something I really like.

Thanks again to everyone who provided info in this thread!


----------



## Daisy22

mharvey816 said:


> Hello all, I am here to thank you for this thread and share my experience with this recall so far.
> I got a somewhat cryptic call from someone at LV User Services yesterday wanting me to call them back about two bags I bought in 2013, but I ended up playing telephone tag and decided to check here for what might be going on. Today I called LV User Services directly and was able to schedule an appointment to return my two Empriente Speedy 25s next week, easy peasy. The person on the phone said I didn't need to bring the receipts, or the boxes, or the dust bags, and that I would be able to exchange the bags for whatever else they had in the store, minus the taxes on both.
> 
> Then I realized that a Sofia Coppola bag I bought at an online consignment site was probably also in the recall, but when I contacted LV User Services again about that bag, they said they can't do anything unless I can provide the original purchase information. Sigh. There's nothing wrong with it at the moment so I guess I'll just have to hope for the best. I have emailed the consignment site asking if there's any chance at all that they have information about the original purchaser, but I'm not optimistic about getting anything back from them. I didn't pay full price for the bag, but it was still just over half of the original retail price (ouch!).
> 
> Anyway, that's what I've had happen so far, and will report back after my appointment to return the other two bags next week. I hadn't carried either for a long while so I won't miss them much, I suppose. Here's hoping I get enough of a return to get something I really like.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who provided info in this thread!


JerushaCouture on youtube was able to exchange/get credit for consignment LVs she had that were recalled. I suspected she was a special case.

I have a turquoise SC that I'm worried about and a suede (both 2012) - I bought both preloved as they were discontinued. Jerusha said they accepted her receipt from the consignment store...


----------



## lvtam

mharvey816 said:


> Hello all, I am here to thank you for this thread and share my experience with this recall so far.
> I got a somewhat cryptic call from someone at LV User Services yesterday wanting me to call them back about two bags I bought in 2013, but I ended up playing telephone tag and decided to check here for what might be going on. Today I called LV User Services directly and was able to schedule an appointment to return my two Empriente Speedy 25s next week, easy peasy. The person on the phone said I didn't need to bring the receipts, or the boxes, or the dust bags, and that I would be able to exchange the bags for whatever else they had in the store, minus the taxes on both.
> 
> Then I realized that a Sofia Coppola bag I bought at an online consignment site was probably also in the recall, but when I contacted LV User Services again about that bag, they said they can't do anything unless I can provide the original purchase information. Sigh. There's nothing wrong with it at the moment so I guess I'll just have to hope for the best. I have emailed the consignment site asking if there's any chance at all that they have information about the original purchaser, but I'm not optimistic about getting anything back from them. I didn't pay full price for the bag, but it was still just over half of the original retail price (ouch!).
> 
> Anyway, that's what I've had happen so far, and will report back after my appointment to return the other two bags next week. I hadn't carried either for a long while so I won't miss them much, I suppose. Here's hoping I get enough of a return to get something I really like.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who provided info in this thread!



Bring in your SC when you bring in your other bags. That’s what LV told me to do. They evaluated mine and gave me store credit!  I did not have the original receipt.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Daisy22 said:


> JerushaCouture on youtube was able to exchange/get credit for consignment LVs she had that were recalled. I suspected she was a special case.
> 
> I have a turquoise SC that I'm worried about and a suede (both 2012) - I bought both preloved as they were discontinued. Jerusha said they accepted her receipt from the consignment store...


Not special... as mentioned multiple times in this thread, an LV receipt needs to be provided if you are not the original owner. Doesn't matter if bought second hand from ebay or consignment. LV's concern is with the bag not ownership.


----------



## vinbenphon1

mharvey816 said:


> Hello all, I am here to thank you for this thread and share my experience with this recall so far.
> I got a somewhat cryptic call from someone at LV User Services yesterday wanting me to call them back about two bags I bought in 2013, but I ended up playing telephone tag and decided to check here for what might be going on. Today I called LV User Services directly and was able to schedule an appointment to return my two Empriente Speedy 25s next week, easy peasy. The person on the phone said I didn't need to bring the receipts, or the boxes, or the dust bags, and that I would be able to exchange the bags for whatever else they had in the store, minus the taxes on both.
> 
> Then I realized that a Sofia Coppola bag I bought at an online consignment site was probably also in the recall, but when I contacted LV User Services again about that bag, they said they can't do anything unless I can provide the original purchase information. Sigh. There's nothing wrong with it at the moment so I guess I'll just have to hope for the best. I have emailed the consignment site asking if there's any chance at all that they have information about the original purchaser, but I'm not optimistic about getting anything back from them. I didn't pay full price for the bag, but it was still just over half of the original retail price (ouch!).
> 
> Anyway, that's what I've had happen so far, and will report back after my appointment to return the other two bags next week. I hadn't carried either for a long while so I won't miss them much, I suppose. Here's hoping I get enough of a return to get something I really like.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who provided info in this thread!


No harm in going into the store and asking.


----------



## Daisy22

Jerusha said she did not have an LV receipt.


vinbenphon1 said:


> Not special... as mentioned multiple times in this thread, an LV receipt needs to be provided if you are not the original owner. Doesn't matter if bought second hand from ebay or consignment. LV's concern is with the bag not ownership.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Daisy22 said:


> Jerusha said she did not have an LV receipt.


Can only ask. Others here have also only had consignment receipts.


----------



## juzagal

I would like to share my experience with LV in Australia.

I have had issues with the glazing on my Speedy 30 in empreinte leather (bought in 2014, older version) melting. Appears similar to the photos shown by Melfontana above. So after reading about the issues here on purseforum about the recalls, I contacted client services in Australia via the online chat. It was a horrible experience and all I was advised was "bring it to a store". She could not tell me anything else and literally closed the chat on me while I was still typing to clarify other issues (because I also had other items bought around that time that also appears to be recalled as well).

As the online chat function was terrible, I had to call client services instead. The lady who helped me was more helpful, but she has not heard about defective glazing, also she also said that there are no recalls for defective items that she was aware of, and LV Australia is not doing any recalls.

I am sorry to break the bad news to fellow Australians - but it looks like LV here is certainly not as helpful in recalling defective items compared to the US and Europe! I do not expect any Australians to be contacted personally by LV anytime soon...

I will probably have to set aside some time to bring my items into a store. As other posters have advised - it will probably be useful to bring the items in when you have something in mind to purchase. (Unless you want to make 2 trips). It seems like LV expects us to exchange for something else on the spot rather than giving out store credit and I have nothing that I would want from the current offerings.


----------



## Melfontana

juzagal said:


> I would like to share my experience with LV in Australia.
> 
> I have had issues with the glazing on my Speedy 30 in empreinte leather (bought in 2014, older version) melting. Appears similar to the photos shown by Melfontana above. So after reading about the issues here on purseforum about the recalls, I contacted client services in Australia via the online chat. It was a horrible experience and all I was advised was "bring it to a store". She could not tell me anything else and literally closed the chat on me while I was still typing to clarify other issues (because I also had other items bought around that time that also appears to be recalled as well).
> 
> As the online chat function was terrible, I had to call client services instead. The lady who helped me was more helpful, but she has not heard about defective glazing, also she also said that there are no recalls for defective items that she was aware of, and LV Australia is not doing any recalls.
> 
> I am sorry to break the bad news to fellow Australians - but it looks like LV here is certainly not as helpful in recalling defective items compared to the US and Europe! I do not expect any Australians to be contacted personally by LV anytime soon...
> 
> I will probably have to set aside some time to bring my items into a store. As other posters have advised - it will probably be useful to bring the items in when you have something in mind to purchase. (Unless you want to make 2 trips). It seems like LV expects us to exchange for something else on the spot rather than giving out store credit and I have nothing that I would want from the current offerings.
> 
> View attachment 4290827



I’m not going to rush to the store because I was told it’s an open ended recall that does not expire.  We asked her if we could wait till the new bags were released January/February and she replied of course and said the bag is the store credit so when I see something I’d like in its place to call her back and she will call the manager at the store we choose to arrange the exchange - I’d rather do that then be hasty and take something I really don’t want just because ....


----------



## vinbenphon1

juzagal said:


> I would like to share my experience with LV in Australia.
> 
> I have had issues with the glazing on my Speedy 30 in empreinte leather (bought in 2014, older version) melting. Appears similar to the photos shown by Melfontana above. So after reading about the issues here on purseforum about the recalls, I contacted client services in Australia via the online chat. It was a horrible experience and all I was advised was "bring it to a store". She could not tell me anything else and literally closed the chat on me while I was still typing to clarify other issues (because I also had other items bought around that time that also appears to be recalled as well).
> 
> As the online chat function was terrible, I had to call client services instead. The lady who helped me was more helpful, but she has not heard about defective glazing, also she also said that there are no recalls for defective items that she was aware of, and LV Australia is not doing any recalls.
> 
> I am sorry to break the bad news to fellow Australians - but it looks like LV here is certainly not as helpful in recalling defective items compared to the US and Europe! I do not expect any Australians to be contacted personally by LV anytime soon...
> 
> I will probably have to set aside some time to bring my items into a store. As other posters have advised - it will probably be useful to bring the items in when you have something in mind to purchase. (Unless you want to make 2 trips). It seems like LV expects us to exchange for something else on the spot rather than giving out store credit and I have nothing that I would want from the current offerings.
> 
> View attachment 4290827


I think you have blown this way out of proportion. There is nothing rude or ignorant about the chat session, you are advised to take it to the store for assessment. Is there a reason you won't? I am in Australia, your assumtions are incorrect and misleading to others in oz. I have had my bag exchanged as I know other ozzies have as well. The stores here know what bags are included. A person on the computer cannot help you anyway.


----------



## juzagal

I am afraid you misunderstood my post.

I was posting to inform others of my experience with bringing up this issue with client services both via the chat function and also via the phone. 

As the purpose of this thread is to talk about recalls, I did not include the whole chat transcript and I had just cut and pasted the relevant information to show others how client services have no knowledge of recalls in Australia. I also pointed out that calling client services is the better option than the online chat function (which frankly was not helpful). I am not sure how I am making incorrect and misleading assumptions when I am just sharing what I have been informed by LV client services (both online and via the telephone) - the fact that they are not aware of such defects/recalls in Australia and that (unlike in the US/Europe), we should not be expecting phone calls from LV any time soon. Have you been phoned personally by LV to recall your bags? I will be very happy if these calls are in fact happening.

The reasons for sharing my experience of this contact with client services are so that people are aware of what to expect before going into a store.
- Not everyone in Australia lives close to an LV store (or has an LV in their city) to just "drop in for an assessment" at the drop of a hat".
- If I am aware of other items that I have bought that are also in the recall list, I can bring them into the store at the same time instead of making multiple trips.
- Some posters have mentioned going into a store where there is no knowledge of such issues. Now that I know that there are no such recalls in Australia, my expectations will be different and I have also been told there could be a charge for repairing/replacing the glazing.

I am not sure about you, but I (and perhaps some others) would like to know what to at least expect before making the effort to go into a store.


----------



## vinbenphon1

juzagal said:


> I am afraid you misunderstood my post.
> 
> I was posting to inform others of my experience with bringing up this issue with client services both via the chat function and also via the phone.
> 
> As the purpose of this thread is to talk about recalls, I did not include the whole chat transcript and I had just cut and pasted the relevant information to show others how client services have no knowledge of recalls in Australia. I also pointed out that calling client services is the better option than the online chat function (which frankly was not helpful). I am not sure how I am making incorrect and misleading assumptions when I am just sharing what I have been informed by LV client services (both online and via the telephone) - the fact that they are not aware of such defects/recalls in Australia and that (unlike in the US/Europe), we should not be expecting phone calls from LV any time soon. Have you been phoned personally by LV to recall your bags? I will be very happy if these calls are in fact happening.
> 
> The reasons for sharing my experience of this contact with client services are so that people are aware of what to expect before going into a store.
> - Not everyone in Australia lives close to an LV store (or has an LV in their city) to just "drop in for an assessment" at the drop of a hat".
> - If I am aware of other items that I have bought that are also in the recall list, I can bring them into the store at the same time instead of making multiple trips.
> - Some posters have mentioned going into a store where there is no knowledge of such issues. Now that I know that there are no such recalls in Australia, my expectations will be different and I have also been told there could be a charge for repairing/replacing the glazing.
> 
> I am not sure about you, but I (and perhaps some others) would like to know what to at least expect before making the effort to go into a store.


Please share your experience, but your post read as a rant of how cs was unhelpful, even though you were advised to go to the store. Surely, that is in your interest to do so regardless of how far or how inconvenient it may be. The cs cannot help. Even posters in the US and elsewhere have been given the same advice by their respective call centres. Go to the store. I don't think there is much point getting upset if you have not been able to find out what LV can do for you. I hope that when you exchange/repair your bag you will post that outcome as quickly.


----------



## juzagal

vinbenphon1 said:


> Please share your experience, but your post read as a rant of how cs was unhelpful, even though you were advised to go to the store. Surely, that is in your interest to do so regardless of how far or how inconvenient it may be. The cs cannot help. Even posters in the US and elsewhere have been given the same advice by their respective call centres. Go to the store. I don't think there is much point getting upset if you have not been able to find out what LV can do for you. I hope that when you exchange/repair your bag you will post that outcome as quickly.




My whole point is that the client services here are not as informed as those in other countries where customers have been contacted by client services directly and the customers were told upfront about the defects/recalls and the chance to exchange their items. You can defend client services all you want, but the truth is that they are unaware of glazing defects or recalls (from what they have told me). Some people may be expecting calls that are not going to happen, or may go into a store expecting an exchange and be told the same thing. 

Even if my post had read as a rant, I am free to post about my interaction with client services. You may not like it but there is certainly no forum rule that sharing experiences and ranting have to be mutually exclusive.


----------



## shalomjude

juzagal said:


> My whole point is that the client services here are not as informed as those in other countries where customers have been contacted by client services directly and the customers were told upfront about the defects/recalls and the chance to exchange their items. You can defend client services all you want, but the truth is that they are unaware of glazing defects or recalls (from what they have told me). Some people may be expecting calls that are not going to happen, or may go into a store expecting an exchange and be told the same thing.
> 
> Even if my post had read as a rant, I am free to post about my interaction with client services. You may not like it but there is certainly no forum rule that sharing experiences and ranting have to be mutually exclusive.



Thanks for sharing your experience 
I have had very similar experiences with CSI in Aus too as well ... plus at the store as well trying to shift blame for the glazing issues and then sending items for repair that takes many, many months... one was even lost.
 I have a number of pieces on the ‘recall’ list but not going to bother even though some of those pieces are melting ..as the SA make it a very uncomfortable experience when I have had a quality issue..plus I have no dedicated SA.

Meh LV doesn’t care here as they is always someone ready to fill my shoes haha.


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience
> I have had very similar experiences with CSI in Aus too as well ... plus at the store as well trying to shift blame for the glazing issues and then sending items for repair that takes many, many months... one was even lost.
> I have a number of pieces on the ‘recall’ list but not going to bother even though some of those pieces are melting ..as the SA make it a very uncomfortable experience when I have had a quality issue..plus I have no dedicated SA.
> 
> Meh LV doesn’t care here as they is always someone ready to fill my shoes haha.


Can you not try another store SJ? I know it is inconvenient to travel to the GC, but don't let bad staff prevent you from getting a resolution.


----------



## vinbenphon1

juzagal said:


> My whole point is that the client services here are not as informed as those in other countries where customers have been contacted by client services directly and the customers were told upfront about the defects/recalls and the chance to exchange their items. You can defend client services all you want, but the truth is that they are unaware of glazing defects or recalls (from what they have told me). Some people may be expecting calls that are not going to happen, or may go into a store expecting an exchange and be told the same thing.
> 
> Even if my post had read as a rant, I am free to post about my interaction with client services. You may not like it but there is certainly no forum rule that sharing experiences and ranting have to be mutually exclusive.


I get it is frustrating, but I am only trying to help you because I have been through this. The cs here are mainly sales now since they adopted a new business model. I am sure you will have a different response when you speak face to face with someone at the store. Good luck.


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Can you not try another store SJ? I know it is inconvenient to travel to the GC, but don't let bad staff prevent you from getting a resolution.


No not really ... seems to be standard answer at store here with any quality issues.. they lost my friends watch that was sent for repair too.


----------



## fabuleux

shalomjude said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience
> I have had very similar experiences with CSI in Aus too as well ... plus at the store as well trying to shift blame for the glazing issues and then sending items for repair that takes many, many months... one was even lost.
> I have a number of pieces on the ‘recall’ list but not going to bother even though some of those pieces are melting ..as the SA make it a very uncomfortable experience when I have had a quality issue..plus I have no dedicated SA.
> 
> Meh LV doesn’t care here as they is always someone ready to fill my shoes haha.


Hell no! 
If I was there in KangarooLand™️, I sure would help you!!


----------



## Grande Latte

babyloove said:


> Hi !
> Sadly, my empreinte speedy 25 in Aurore is not repairable and was deemed defective
> 
> LV wants me to choose another bag instead of giving me store credit. I might try another store. I really like those two bags (empreinte pochette Metis et tuileries) but think maybe something in 2019 collection will catch my eye
> 
> Between the two, what would you pick ?



Either colored empreinte Pochette Metis. I rerally don't like the other style.


----------



## shalomjude

fabuleux said:


> Hell no!
> If I was there in KangarooLand™️, I sure would help you!!


Haha 
Thanks ... haha I am currently not in KangarooLand but once I return you are free to join me to slap the SA


----------



## jsilvas08

Just noticed this on my reverse monogram. I hardly used it and it was purchased in 2016. Do you think they will fix it? It is on both sides with tiny cracking


----------



## obsesswithbags

i had a problem with the glazing on my  canvas pouchette metis and complained about it at the lv store( i only wore it a hand full of times). they didn't have a replacement so they offer me another alternative, enpreent pouchette metis. i agree with a lot of people in here. if you have a problem with your bag then bring it back, but keep in mind there are wears and tears through out the years. (common sense).


----------



## PinkFlamingosAndPeonies

jsilvas08 said:


> Just noticed this on my reverse monogram. I hardly used it and it was purchased in 2016. Do you think they will fix it? It is on both sides with tiny cracking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291304
> View attachment 4291305
> View attachment 4291306



LV usually consideres cracking of monogramm canvas a not repairable defect. I was offered a new bag when this happend with mine. Good luck!


----------



## vilette21c

Received a phone call from an LV rep regarding 2 bags I bought from 2013-2015. They wanted me to bring both bags in to be inspected for possible exposure to high humidity when these bags were being made. I don't have a problem doing that but I hardly wear these bags and they are stored in a temp controlled closet. If they say nothing is wrong with them and I have a problem 2 years from now, now what? I would rather return them since both were discontinued and couldn't be replaced. Any suggestions?


----------



## fabuleux

jsilvas08 said:


> Just noticed this on my reverse monogram. I hardly used it and it was purchased in 2016. Do you think they will fix it? It is on both sides with tiny cracking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291304
> View attachment 4291305
> View attachment 4291306


They can’t fix it but they will replace the bag or offer a store credit.


----------



## fabuleux

vilette21c said:


> Received a phone call from an LV rep regarding 2 bags I bought from 2013-2015. They wanted me to bring both bags in to be inspected for possible exposure to high humidity when these bags were being made. I don't have a problem doing that but I hardly wear these bags and they are stored in a temp controlled closet. If they say nothing is wrong with them and I have a problem 2 years from now, now what? I would rather return them since both were discontinued and couldn't be replaced. Any suggestions?


For starters, take the bags in and see what they tell you in person. I’m pretty sure they will want to take the bags back if they asked you to bring them in.


----------



## Melfontana

So just an update.... [emoji4]
We had a really great experience today at LV. I brought my defective bag in to the LV in Neiman Marcus and I couldn’t be happier with the out come. 
I had a Scarlet PM on hold and initially I was going to exchange my Métis Hobo for the Scarlet PM and take store credit for the remaining balance but unfortunately I could only do that at a “free standing” LV store because I was told that the LV in Neiman Marcus is not on the same “system” as the “free standing” LV stores so I had to exchange for the same value or a higher value which changed my whole thought process.
I tried on the two toned PM but for me I wish it was a little more pink so I passed on that. 
Long story short here’s what I decided to go with .....

























The little two toned crossbody is a perfect shade of blue/red and the gold chain is a perfect compliment [emoji4] which can be removed and used as a pouch inside of another bag [emoji4]
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## EveyB

Melfontana said:


> So just an update.... [emoji4]
> We had a really great experience today at LV. I brought my defective bag in to the LV in Neiman Marcus and I couldn’t be happier with the out come.
> I had a Scarlet PM on hold and initially I was going to exchange my Métis Hobo for the Scarlet PM and take store credit for the remaining balance but unfortunately I could only do that at a “free standing” LV store because I was told that the LV in Neiman Marcus is not on the same “system” as the “free standing” LV stores so I had to exchange for the same value or a higher value which changed my whole thought process.
> I tried on the two toned PM but for me I wish it was a little more pink so I passed on that.
> Long story short here’s what I decided to go with .....
> 
> View attachment 4293762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little two toned crossbody is a perfect shade of blue/red and the gold chain is a perfect compliment [emoji4] which can be removed and used as a pouch inside of another bag [emoji4]
> Thanks for letting me share


Both are gorgeous, congrats! Would you mind posting a mod shot of when you wear the pochette crossbody?


----------



## Melfontana

EveyB said:


> Both are gorgeous, congrats! Would you mind posting a mod shot of when you wear the pochette crossbody?



Sorry for the messy background [emoji5]










The inside of the red is blue and has card slots 




The inside of the blue is lined in red




And the middle pocket is blue/red




[emoji4]


----------



## pjhm

Melfontana said:


> Sorry for the messy background [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the red is blue and has card slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the blue is lined in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the middle pocket is blue/red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]



Congratulations you brought home some gorgeous pieces. enjoy!


----------



## TangerineKandy

I have a twinset in empreinte noir made in 2015. I haven't noticed any melting or any other issues. Should I bring it to the store anyways? Or only bring it in if I notice a problem? I bought it pre-loved but have the original receipt.


----------



## Melfontana

TangerineKandy said:


> I have a twinset in empreinte noir made in 2015. I haven't noticed any melting or any other issues. Should I bring it to the store anyways? Or only bring it in if I notice a problem? I bought it pre-loved but have the original receipt.



I’m not sure if that item is on the list considered “defective” because I also have the twinset in emp noir and I don’t think there’s a glazing issue on that piece. The bag I exchanged had defective (melting) glazing around the edges and handles. I posted pictures in this thread.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Melfontana said:


> I’m not sure if that item is on the list considered “defective” because I also have the twinset in emp noir and I don’t think there’s a glazing issue on that piece. The bag I exchanged had defective (melting) glazing around the edges and handles. I posted pictures in this thread.


That's great to know because I really love the Twinset. Thank you!


----------



## EveyB

Melfontana said:


> Sorry for the messy background [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the red is blue and has card slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the blue is lined in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the middle pocket is blue/red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


Thank you so much for all the photos!  It is really gorgeous and seems very practical too!


----------



## gemlover

Does anyone know if a Speedy B Damier Ebene 2013 has an issue? Interestingly, I lent it to my daughter to use a couple of times, and she remarked that the handles felt 'sticky'.  I used an alcohol-free baby wipe to wipe them down, but she said it felt the same...?


----------



## mrsinsyder

The strap on my Boetie is separating at a glazing point, although it wasn’t included in the “recall.” Ugh.


----------



## mrsinsyder

mrsinsyder said:


> The strap on my Boetie is separating at a glazing point, although it wasn’t included in the “recall.” Ugh.


Update: they were going to exchange it, but the system wouldn't allow it so it has to go off to be looked at for approval of the exchange. The SA said it'll just keep getting worse so I'm hoping they're not just going to repair this spot and send it back.


----------



## Eduardo13

I received a call from a Customer Service rep the other day telling me my Metis could potentially have issues with the dye used on the edging becoming tacky and leaving a residue on clothing, skin etc...  I was offered a credit for the original purchase price of my bag regardless of whether or not I was currently experiencing this issue.  I chose to replace my bag and did so with no issue.


----------



## pjhm

Eduardo13 said:


> I received a call from a Customer Service rep the other day telling me my Metis could potentially have issues with the dye used on the edging becoming tacky and leaving a residue on clothing, skin etc...  I was offered a credit for the original purchase price of my bag regardless of whether or not I was currently experiencing this issue.  I chose to replace my bag and did so with no issue.


Thanks for sharing. Am very impressed with that service from LV, am waiting to see if I receive such a call for my 2013 Speedy Empreinte. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## NikaK

Read this whole thread with interest. I had a call from CS (i live in the UK) about 3 bags of mine. The retiro, the capucine MM and the babylone in Magnolia. I have returned all 3 to Bond Street and was offered a store credit for the current selling price (if they were still available - the Cap & babylone) and the last selling price of the Retiro. Received great service and they also credited against a tullieries bag of mine where the black handles had worn onto the cream leather (I only got the bag in June 2018) and had made dirty marks.
I am back into Bond Street on Thursday this week and taking my black babylone in as this was also purchased in 2013 and I think it has the same issue (despite not being recalled) the mahina leather has worn very badly for such an expensive bag so will see what they say. I have this bag in galet as well but the chain handle version and to be honest I dont hold hopes out for this either. I feel quite disappointed and whilst I am happy with the service I received I think it is bad to offer last selling price of a bag as I could not replace this with a similar bag now as the prices have increased so much!
I purchased the babylone for £2450 and it is now £2850n and the Capucine was £3300 in 2013 v £3750 today. 
I notice no one had mentioned the babylone in their posts so wanted to let you all know the mahina leather seems to have the same problem too.


----------



## hoot

NikaK said:


> Read this whole thread with interest. I had a call from CS (i live in the UK) about 3 bags of mine. The retiro, the capucine MM and the babylone in Magnolia. I have returned all 3 to Bond Street and was offered a store credit for the current selling price (if they were still available - the Cap & babylone) and the last selling price of the Retiro. Received great service and they also credited against a tullieries bag of mine where the black handles had worn onto the cream leather (I only got the bag in June 2018) and had made dirty marks.
> I am back into Bond Street on Thursday this week and taking my black babylone in as this was also purchased in 2013 and I think it has the same issue (despite not being recalled) the mahina leather has worn very badly for such an expensive bag so will see what they say. I have this bag in galet as well but the chain handle version and to be honest I dont hold hopes out for this either. I feel quite disappointed and whilst I am happy with the service I received I think it is bad to offer last selling price of a bag as I could not replace this with a similar bag now as the prices have increased so much!
> I purchased the babylone for £2450 and it is now £2850n and the Capucine was £3300 in 2013 v £3750 today.
> I notice no one had mentioned the babylone in their posts so wanted to let you all know the mahina leather seems to have the same problem too.


Thanks for sharing. What year was your retiro from?


----------



## NikaK

I cant remember exactly but I am pretty sure it was 2015. It was the bright red colour with the monogram if that helps..?


----------



## hoot

NikaK said:


> I cant remember exactly but I am pretty sure it was 2015. It was the bright red colour with the monogram if that helps..?


Yes it helps! Thanks!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

CS called me about my Bastille PM that I purchased in 2015.  Strap looked awful due to glazing issues and the handles had dents and very sticky.  Took the bag into my local store in North Carolina, offered replacement no questions asked.  Decided on the Lockme Go tote.
If anyone has any issues with their bags definitely take it into your local store [emoji4]


----------



## Dinlay

I just a got the bad news regarding some bags I bought in 2014 and 2015. For my PM, i can get a credit or reorder a new PM. Regarding the other bag, my speedy empreinte it is another story. The bandoulière and the handles have glazing issue. They  offer me a brand new strap but not replacement of the handles. Or i can get a store credit. 
As the speedy has not the same style as the one i have, i am very torn on what To do. What do you think about it? Anyone in the same struggle? I just love my old speedy but i am scared it goes worst with time.


----------



## bayborn

Dinlay said:


> I just a got the bad news regarding some bags I bought in 2014 and 2015. For my PM, i can get a credit or reorder a new PM. Regarding the other bag, my speedy empreinte it is another story. The bandoulière and the handles have glazing issue. They  offer me a brand new strap but not replacement of the handles. Or i can get a store credit.
> As the speedy has not the same style as the one i have, i am very torn on what To do. What do you think about it? Anyone in the same struggle? I just love my old speedy but i am scared it goes worst with time.


I'd take the credit, no reason to keep a bag that will (if it isn't already) become unusable.


----------



## Melfontana

Dinlay said:


> I just a got the bad news regarding some bags I bought in 2014 and 2015. For my PM, i can get a credit or reorder a new PM. Regarding the other bag, my speedy empreinte it is another story. The bandoulière and the handles have glazing issue. They  offer me a brand new strap but not replacement of the handles. Or i can get a store credit.
> As the speedy has not the same style as the one i have, i am very torn on what To do. What do you think about it? Anyone in the same struggle? I just love my old speedy but i am scared it goes worst with time.



If you really love the PM I’d order a new one to replace it. I’m pretty sure they have “fixed” the problem. As far as the speedy it’s a tough decision - if you replace the strap can you still exchange down the road or is it a done deal?
I didn’t want to part with my Métis Hobo but I’m satisfied with the replacements because my bag is discontinued and there was no replacement available but there are many “newer” styles to choose from. 
Good Luck with your decision


----------



## Emsidee

Dinlay said:


> I just a got the bad news regarding some bags I bought in 2014 and 2015. For my PM, i can get a credit or reorder a new PM. Regarding the other bag, my speedy empreinte it is another story. The bandoulière and the handles have glazing issue. They  offer me a brand new strap but not replacement of the handles. Or i can get a store credit.
> As the speedy has not the same style as the one i have, i am very torn on what To do. What do you think about it? Anyone in the same struggle? I just love my old speedy but i am scared it goes worst with time.


As the glazing can melt on clothing or other items and stain/damage them permanently. I would return the speedy and take store credit for it.


----------



## XCCX

Melfontana said:


> If you really love the PM I’d order a new one to replace it. I’m pretty sure they have “fixed” the problem. As far as the speedy it’s a tough decision - if you replace the strap can you still exchange down the road or is it a done deal?
> I didn’t want to part with my Métis Hobo but I’m satisfied with the replacements because my bag is discontinued and there was no replacement available but there are many “newer” styles to choose from.
> Good Luck with your decision



By fixing the problem, you’re referring to the glaxing/cracking one?
Hopefully the new ones have no issues, I just bought mine few days ago.


----------



## maggielvcat

Dinlay said:


> I just a got the bad news regarding some bags I bought in 2014 and 2015. For my PM, i can get a credit or reorder a new PM. Regarding the other bag, my speedy empreinte it is another story. The bandoulière and the handles have glazing issue. They  offer me a brand new strap but not replacement of the handles. Or i can get a store credit.
> As the speedy has not the same style as the one i have, i am very torn on what To do. What do you think about it? Anyone in the same struggle? I just love my old speedy but i am scared it goes worst with time.



If they can replace the strap why won’t they replace the handles for you?


----------



## J. Fisk

I've always suspected my Neverfull's straps were off

I bought the first run of what was then called the "Neo Neverfull" -- please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm almost positive these came out at the same time as the Ikat -- summer vs fall 2013

I just chatted with CS online and asked if my Neverfull was part of the recall

she asked for my number and said CS would call me tomorrow...


----------



## mrsinsyder

J. Fisk said:


> I've always suspected my Neverfull's straps were off
> 
> I bought the first run of what was then called the "Neo Neverfull" -- please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm almost positive these came out at the same time as the Ikat -- summer vs fall 2013
> 
> I just chatted with CS online and asked if my Neverfull was part of the recall
> 
> she asked for my number and said CS would call me tomorrow...


The straps of the neo neverfull are leather, however, whereas the ikat straps are coated. Totally different issues.


----------



## J. Fisk

mrsinsyder said:


> The straps of the neo neverfull are leather, however, whereas the ikat straps are coated. Totally different issues.


the glazing is what I was referring to -- the maroon coating


----------



## mrsinsyder

J. Fisk said:


> the glazing is what I was referring to -- the maroon coating


I have two neo neverfulls from 2013 and neither was included in this issue; I believe it’s a different type of glazing. I’ve never seen the leathe glaze melt - do you have pics?


----------



## vilette21c

Do they credit the cost of the bag plus the taxes you paid or you have to pay taxes again? I would be upset if they don't give you the whole amount (taxes included) with store credit.


----------



## Melfontana

vilette21c said:


> Do they credit the cost of the bag plus the taxes you paid or you have to pay taxes again? I would be upset if they don't give you the whole amount (taxes included) with store credit.



I was told by client services - it was the value of the bag “excluding” tax - which I could not understand. 
However when I did the exchange my SA credited me the value of the bag “including” the tax. 
Maybe someone else will reply to this question too because idk if my SA made an error or the person at client services made the error.


----------



## Fally420

Emsidee said:


> As the glazing can melt on clothing or other items and stain/damage them permanently. I would return the speedy and take store credit for it.



I had also glazing issues and my coat was totally stained. Was really mad about that. Therefore, take the store credit because you will not be happy if this happens to your clothes.


----------



## KS3

vilette21c said:


> Do they credit the cost of the bag plus the taxes you paid or you have to pay taxes again? I would be upset if they don't give you the whole amount (taxes included) with store credit.



I had 3 bags that were defective and I received credit for current purchased price + taxes. One of the bags was discontinued and LV gave me the last selling price (+taxes). Hope this helps!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Dinlay said:


> I just a got the bad news regarding some bags I bought in 2014 and 2015. For my PM, i can get a credit or reorder a new PM. Regarding the other bag, my speedy empreinte it is another story. The bandoulière and the handles have glazing issue. They  offer me a brand new strap but not replacement of the handles. Or i can get a store credit.
> As the speedy has not the same style as the one i have, i am very torn on what To do. What do you think about it? Anyone in the same struggle? I just love my old speedy but i am scared it goes worst with time.



I would take the credit since it could get worse.  My Bastille declined very quickly.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

vilette21c said:


> Do they credit the cost of the bag plus the taxes you paid or you have to pay taxes again? I would be upset if they don't give you the whole amount (taxes included) with store credit.



Just the cost of the bag, not the taxes


----------



## mrsinsyder

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Just the cost of the bag, not the taxes


So some people are getting taxes and some aren’t. How odd.


----------



## jellyv

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Just the cost of the bag, not the taxes



Are you in the USA? That's not true for my boutique, which did refund taxes as well.


----------



## madzia

I have one of the bags that’s being recalled..just to clarify, does it need to show the glazing or stickiness issues or is it ok to bring it in for store credit as long as it’s one the recall list?


----------



## Emsidee

madzia said:


> I have one of the bags that’s being recalled..just to clarify, does it need to show the glazing or stickiness issues or is it ok to bring it in for store credit as long as it’s one the recall list?


No the bag doesn’t have to show issues yet. You can just bring it in.


----------



## madzia

Emsidee said:


> No the bag doesn’t have to show issues yet. You can just bring it in.


Thank you


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

mrsinsyder said:


> So some people are getting taxes and some aren’t. How odd.



I agree [emoji848]


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

jellyv said:


> Are you in the USA? That's not true for my boutique, which did refund taxes as well.



Yes, I’m in North Carolina.  I was told they couldn’t do the taxes as well.  It’s too bad but in the end I’m glad they made it right with the damaged bag [emoji4]


----------



## Melfontana

Fally420 said:


> I had also glazing issues and my coat was totally stained. Was really mad about that. Therefore, take the store credit because you will not be happy if this happens to your clothes.



Did they pay for your dry cleaning bill because they asked me if my sweater was ruined or stained and I said no I washed it and it came out. Then the SA told me they pay for dry cleaning if the clothing was damaged from the bag. I do not know the process that would have to be done in order to get the reimbursement.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Melfontana said:


> Did they pay for your dry cleaning bill because they asked me if my sweater was ruined or stained and I said no I washed it and it came out. Then the SA told me they pay for dry cleaning if the clothing was damaged from the bag. I do not know the process that would have to be done in order to get the reimbursement.


Yes, they do; my store also has paid to replace items (one was an Hermes scarf)


----------



## Fally420

Melfontana said:


> Did they pay for your dry cleaning bill because they asked me if my sweater was ruined or stained and I said no I washed it and it came out. Then the SA told me they pay for dry cleaning if the clothing was damaged from the bag. I do not know the process that would have to be done in order to get the reimbursement.



wow, that sounds like a wonderful service. Didn‘t know that they offer to pay the cleaning bill.

Though I told them about my ruined trenchcoat, they offered me nothing, the SA just said sorry and that was it. I was even afraid they won‘t do anything about the glazing issue (read about it here in a few threads) since the bag was from 2013 and didn‘t know a few months ago that they will start to recall bags now.

Thanks for your info! Love these forum for such helpful information!


----------



## balen.girl

Fally420 said:


> wow, that sounds like a wonderful service. Didn‘t know that they offer to pay the cleaning bill.
> 
> Though I told them about my ruined trenchcoat, they offered me nothing, the SA just said sorry and that was it. I was even afraid they won‘t do anything about the glazing issue (read about it here in a few threads) since the bag was from 2013 and didn‘t know a few months ago that they will start to recall bags now.
> 
> Thanks for your info! Love these forum for such helpful information!



My experience is same like yours. The glazing ruin my clothes, wallet, damier azur cles and everything near it. It was really bad and SA just said sorry. I have made a thread about this issues somewhere last year. My Dora bag was melted badly..! They replaced new bag because my Dora is limited edition. 
For me, I am grateful LV still take care of me by giving new bag. Not like other brand who doesn’t care about their after sales.


----------



## vilette21c

Went to the store today with my retiro nm with black straps and my epi neverfull in quetsche. They told me I had to exchange them right there and will be a one time exchange, no store credit. This is odd since the manager I spoke with from Texas said they can be exchanged and can be a store credit. I exchanged them for  3 bags but I didn't get the last price my two bags were sold for. Can someone tell me the last price of the retiro nm with black straps and the epi neverfull in quetsche? I think I will call the manager tomorrow to explain the situation. TIA.


----------



## madzia

Any empreinte zippy wallet recalls? I have a brown one that was purchased in Europe in 2015 and I’m not sure what, if any, contact info I gave them


----------



## fabuleux

madzia said:


> Any empreinte zippy wallet recalls? I have a brown one that was purchased in Europe in 2015 and I’m not sure what, if any, contact info I gave them


You can always take your item to a boutique and check with the staff. They should be able to tell you what’s on the list and what isn’t.


----------



## bbwmusic

brewcrewtj said:


> I too received a call from Client Services last week - my bag is the Estrela NM noir that was purchased in February of 2015.  I am not having any issues with it, but was told that I would get full store credit if I wanted to return it.  They even offered to email me a copy of my receipt if I didn't have it (but of course I did).  I haven't decided what to do yet . . .


I received a call about this same bag that I purchased in March, 2015.  Not sure what to do either since this bag is not in production anymore.  While I like the bag, I find it heavy and might to take the opportunity to "trade" it for a new bag.  Just not sure what I would trade it for!


----------



## madzia

fabuleux said:


> You can always take your item to a boutique and check with the staff. They should be able to tell you what’s on the list and what isn’t.



Thank you, my nearest LV is over an hour away so I’m hoping someone can give me an idea if it’s worth the drive...


----------



## LS14

vilette21c said:


> Went to the store today with my retiro nm with black straps and my epi neverfull in quetsche. They told me I had to exchange them right there and will be a one time exchange, no store credit. This is odd since the manager I spoke with from Texas said they can be exchanged and can be a store credit. I exchanged them for  3 bags but I didn't get the last price my two bags were sold for. Can someone tell me the last price of the retiro nm with black straps and the epi neverfull in quetsche? I think I will call the manager tomorrow to explain the situation. TIA.



When I exchanged my Retiro NM, it was valued at USD 2150 plus tax. I bought it in 2015 for 2110 plus tax.


----------



## Dinlay

maggielvcat said:


> If they can replace the strap why won’t they replace the handles for you?


That's the question... My SA is not giving any explanation about it... what a shame, seems like it is easier for them to make a store credit than repairing a bag....


----------



## Dinlay

Th


vilette21c said:


> Do they credit the cost of the bag plus the taxes you paid or you have to pay taxes again? I would be upset if they don't give you the whole amount (taxes included) with store credit.


There is no added taxes in switzerland


----------



## AJMICK

Melfontana said:


> I was told by client services - it was the value of the bag “excluding” tax - which I could not understand.
> However when I did the exchange my SA credited me the value of the bag “including” the tax.
> Maybe someone else will reply to this question too because idk if my SA made an error or the person at client services made the error.



If they’re smart, for like transactions they’ll net it to zero and eat any additional costs or loss in revenue. For discontinued bags they should give the original value, adjusted for inflation, and also refund original sales tax. I have 5 bags and a wallet affected by this issue and my SA has already calculated my exchange value with an adjustment for inflation. I’m going in on Saturday, schlepping in all these items, two of which are my very favorites - Speedy 30 bandouliere (I bought the first one in my store) and the limited edition bagatelle parnassea. Both of these bags were failing and had me privately questioning LV quality before I received a call from CS this week. I already exchanged a Montaigne MM last summer after it melted all over my arm. I also have an epi neverfull I never carried because the first time I pulled it from my closet I discovered the strap stuck to the side and when I removed it, it left a mark - I blamed myself and have been kicking myself over their melting issue for years. This is very inconvenient, and while I do very much  appreciate that they’re making the effort to make this right, it better not come with a sales tax charge when this is entirely their fault. Plus they’re a very large, successful, wealthy company that can afford to take the loss on their books and I would assume they have some sort of insurance for this kind of incident.


----------



## madzia

AJMICK said:


> If they’re smart, for like transactions they’ll net it to zero and eat any additional costs or loss in revenue. For discontinued bags they should give the original value, adjusted for inflation, and also refund original sales tax. I have 5 bags and a wallet affected by this issue and my SA has already calculated my exchange value with an adjustment for inflation. I’m going in on Saturday, schlepping in all these items, two of which are my very favorites - Speedy 30 bandouliere (I bought the first one in my store) and the limited edition bagatelle parnassea. Both of these bags were failing and had me privately questioning LV quality before I received a call from CS this week. I already exchanged a Montaigne MM last summer after it melted all over my arm. I also have an epi neverfull I never carried because the first time I pulled it from my closet I discovered the strap stuck to the side and when I removed it, it left a mark - I blamed myself and have been kicking myself over their melting issue for years. This is very inconvenient, and while I do very much  appreciate that they’re making the effort to make this right, it better not come with a sales tax charge when this is entirely their fault. Plus they’re a very large, successful, wealthy company that can afford to take the loss on their books and I would assume they have some sort of insurance for this kind of incident.



I exchanged a discontinued bag yesterday, they credited the price that was on the receipt plus the tax (there was some discussion regarding tax since it was purchased in another state but thy ended up giving me the tax from the state where I was doing the return), no talk of inflation. When I brought up that the current selling price was higher than what I paid I was told they no longer sell the bag. I understand that but the last selling price was higher than what was on my receipt (the bag is still on the website). Anyway, I gave up and just went with what they offered.

AJMICK, which wallet did you have an issue with?


----------



## scndlslv

mere girl said:


> I took my soft lockit PM into LV regarding the handles hoping to have them replaced as the glazing is not perfect. I bought the bag preloved from a consignment store in the UK (it does have a copy of the receipt).This bag is apparently one of the recalled bags and therefore I can't get the handles reglazed or replaced as the bag is deemed faulty and they don't repair faulty bags. I don't have any right to have a store credit or exchange as I didn't buy the bag myself....


I took my soft lockit in and they’re replacing the handles. It’s taking forever but they’re doing it.


----------



## scndlslv

I have a good friend who works at an LV boutique and when we were discussing this “recall” she mentioned that a client received a $27k credit because she had so many bags with glazing issues. Yikes!!!!


----------



## AJMICK

madzia said:


> I exchanged a discontinued bag yesterday, they credited the price that was on the receipt plus the tax (there was some discussion regarding tax since it was purchased in another state but thy ended up giving me the tax from the state where I was doing the return), no talk of inflation. When I brought up that the current selling price was higher than what I paid I was told they no longer sell the bag. I understand that but the last selling price was higher than what was on my receipt (the bag is still on the website). Anyway, I gave up and just went with what they offered.
> 
> AJMICK, which wallet did you have an issue with?



The Curieuse. I actually took it out last night because I’m not currently using it and it looks fine, so I’m a little torn on returning it, but I’ve also seen how quickly it can fail so to be safe I’ll return it. I really love that wallet and I guess will replace it with a Sarah? I don’t know.


----------



## Bronzi522

Hi. I’m late to the party. I have a soft lockit MM from from 2014. Found in order history on LV.com. Will LV really take it back?  I moved since I bought the bag online from LV.

THOUGHTS appreciated.


----------



## lee_dya

Just realized this “recall” thing is true. Does Cluny included on the list??? I bought my Epi Cluny in 2015 and there is problem with the glazing on the handle, but I bought the bag in Austria, I’m not sure if I can just go to the LV store here in Canada and ask them. Anyone can give input? TIA!


----------



## Cthai

lee_dya said:


> Just realized this “recall” thing is true. Does Cluny included on the list??? I bought my Epi Cluny in 2015 and there is problem with the glazing on the handle, but I bought the bag in Austria, I’m not sure if I can just go to the LV store here in Canada and ask them. Anyone can give input? TIA!



You can bring the bag to any LV store. I also brought a bag in Europe and it had issues , took it to LV store in the state and they replaced it for me. I did bring a copy of my receipt thou. However, they can look it up if you don’t have it.


----------



## Bmore chic

lee_dya said:


> Just realized this “recall” thing is true. Does Cluny included on the list??? I bought my Epi Cluny in 2015 and there is problem with the glazing on the handle, but I bought the bag in Austria, I’m not sure if I can just go to the LV store here in Canada and ask them. Anyone can give input? TIA!


I also took a Abha that I bought in Paris to the store.  I had all the tags (hooch they scanned to determine the price in dollars) and couldn’t find the receipt, but anyway they were able to look it up to verify my purchase.


----------



## lee_dya

Bmore chic said:


> I also took a Abha that I bought in Paris to the store.  I had all the tags (hooch they scanned to determine the price in dollars) and couldn’t find the receipt, but anyway they were able to look it up to verify my purchase.


I still have all the receipt for my bags. Did they give you store credit for the price you paid (just convert it to usd) or did they give you the latest retail price in the US?


----------



## Bmore chic

lee_dya said:


> I still have all the receipt for my bags. Did they give you store credit for the price you paid (just convert it to usd) or did they give you the latest retail price in the US?


They scanned the tags and that came up with a price.  I don’t remember how much I paid to be honest, but I assumed it was the USD price and not the converted price.  Also it was a limited edition bag from 2013 so it was the 2013 US price (I am pretty sure bc it was about the price of a non- LE bag now and LE bags are usually abt $500 more than the standard bags). They said I could trade for anything in stock. I didn’t want to trade my bag, so I kept it.  Then I took it to another store where they said they could send it out for repair (the first store said that wasn’t an option on a LE bag). That’s actually when my situation got complicated, but I don’t want to go on since I’ve answered your question.


----------



## madzia

I exchanged my 2015 lockit a few days ago and I had also moved since (I’m in the US, just different state)

The only question was whether to credit back the tax of the state where I bought it or where I was returning it. They ended up crediting the tax of the state where the exchange took place. 

They did want to receipt but I think they can look it up in your history as well.



Bronzi522 said:


> Hi. I’m late to the party. I have a soft lockit MM from from 2014. Found in order history on LV.com. Will LV really take it back?  I moved since I bought the bag online from LV.
> 
> THOUGHTS appreciated.


----------



## Bmore chic

madzia said:


> I exchanged my 2015 lockit a few days ago and I had also moved since (I’m in the US, just different state)
> 
> The only question was whether to credit back the tax of the state where I bought it or where I was returning it. They ended up crediting the tax of the state where the exchange took place.
> 
> They did want to receipt but I think they can look it up in your history as well.


What they do with the tax is also store-specific; the two stores I went to happened to be in different states.  One said they would credit me + sales tax and the other said they wouldn’t Bc I bought it in France.  Unrelated, She also wanted to charge me tax on another purchase that I was shipping to a sales tax-free state, which I’m pretty sure is illegal (and I just didn’t make that purchase).


----------



## Bronzi522

madzia said:


> I exchanged my 2015 lockit a few days ago and I had also moved since (I’m in the US, just different state)
> 
> The only question was whether to credit back the tax of the state where I bought it or where I was returning it. They ended up crediting the tax of the state where the exchange took place.
> 
> They did want to receipt but I think they can look it up in your history as well.


Thank you.


----------



## kellycsey5

Does anybody know if the 2013 Epi Neverfull in carmine is on the recall?

My straps have stuck to and left awful stuff on the sides of my bag while in the dust cover.  It was received as a gift.  I sent a message for my SA but can't seem to see a recall list to see if my item is on it.  My apologies if this was covered....

Is it possible they can replace all the glazed parts/handles and clean that black stickiness off? Or is this item just a credit for something in store? I want to at least mentally prepare myself should I be parting ways with her  

It is a discontinued color and I love the bag but it is a sticky ruined mess I can't wipe off.  Any advice appreciated. I love the bag but can't carry it. Thanks to all!


----------



## vilette21c

kellycsey5 said:


> Does anybody know if the 2013 Epi Neverfull in carmine is on the recall?
> 
> My straps have stuck to and left awful stuff on the sides of my bag while in the dust cover.  It was received as a gift.  I sent a message for my SA but can't seem to see a recall list to see if my item is on it.  My apologies if this was covered....
> 
> Is it possible they can replace all the glazed parts/handles and clean that black stickiness off? Or is this item just a credit for something in store? I want to at least mentally prepare myself should I be parting ways with her
> 
> It is a discontinued color and I love the bag but it is a sticky ruined mess I can't wipe off.  Any advice appreciated. I love the bag but can't carry it. Thanks to all!



I bought my epi neverfull in quetsche in 2013 and it was recalled. The bag like yours, was discontinued. Will be worth going to the store and just say you have the glazing issues. Mine was brand new, only used twice and they took it.


----------



## kellycsey5

vilette21c said:


> I bought my epi neverfull in quetsche in 2013 and it was recalled. The bag like yours, was discontinued. Will be worth going to the store and just say you have the glazing issues. Mine was brand new, only used twice and they took it.



Thank you! I just felt sick when I opened up the dustbag. Will be taking her in!


----------



## scndlslv

kellycsey5 said:


> Thank you! I just felt sick when I opened up the dustbag. Will be taking her in!


Both of my epi Neverfulls from this time period have had glazing issues. Luckily I caught it early enough that the straps were replaced. But at this point I wouldn’t be surprised if those melt too. So far I’ve had seven bags with glazing problems in a 2-3 year period. This is absolutely ridiculous from a quality standpoint and has really diminished my confidence in Louis Vuitton. So I’m done with their bags.


----------



## lee_dya

Bmore chic said:


> They scanned the tags and that came up with a price.  I don’t remember how much I paid to be honest, but I assumed it was the USD price and not the converted price.  Also it was a limited edition bag from 2013 so it was the 2013 US price (I am pretty sure bc it was about the price of a non- LE bag now and LE bags are usually abt $500 more than the standard bags). They said I could trade for anything in stock. I didn’t want to trade my bag, so I kept it.  Then I took it to another store where they said they could send it out for repair (the first store said that wasn’t an option on a LE bag). That’s actually when my situation got complicated, but I don’t want to go on since I’ve answered your question.




Thank you!!


----------



## Bronzi522

Hi—I called CS and they said I would have been contacted and my bag not on the list. However, I pulled it out of box and saw this in the handle. My items are pristine. And you can clearly see fibers stuck. Look like it melted. 

Think going to take to LV store. This bag was $4200. I would have noticed when I got the bag 5 years ago for that kind of money and returned. 

Thoughts?


----------



## babyloove

Take it to the store, it's definitely melting.


----------



## lee_dya

I just went to 2 LV stores in Toronto. The first I went to is the free standing store and they said there is no problem with my bags, the cracking on my neverfull handle and cluny bb is just normal wear and tear. So I tried the other one in the department store and they said the same thing, but they took pictures of my bags and my contact detail.  They said they will try to figure out for me. They told me usually they only recall bags that have problem on the canvas. I’m going to SF next week, should I even try to bring my bags to the LV store in SF and hear what they say?


----------



## Bronzi522

babyloove said:


> Take it to the store, it's definitely melting.


Thabks


----------



## scndlslv

lee_dya said:


> I just went to 2 LV stores in Toronto. The first I went to is the free standing store and they said there is no problem with my bags, the cracking on my neverfull handle and cluny bb is just normal wear and tear. So I tried the other one in the department store and they said the same thing, but they took pictures of my bags and my contact detail.  They said they will try to figure out for me. They told me usually they only recall bags that have problem on the canvas. I’m going to SF next week, should I even try to bring my bags to the LV store in SF and hear what they say?


I would definitely try SF.


----------



## Bronzi522

babyloove said:


> Take it to the store, it's definitely melting.



I took it to the store and showed it to an associate, who took to her manager.  Clearly the bag was in excellent condition, i had the box and the receipt.  She came back and said i would get a credit for price paid (they credited back sales tax as well).  I saw a couple of things IRL that i had seen on line and wasn't loving, but they gave me gift card to use.  I did order the Flower Hobo, but still have a fair amount of $$$ left.  Associate said they could check to see what they could get.

I must say I am really impressed with LV's customer service.  a nearly 5 year old bag.  Not sure Chanel would be so accommodating.

Thanks to this board for finding out.  I was in the Cartier forum and happened to see the recall post and well, here we are....


----------



## baiyishang

I have 2013 emp speedy 25 in Auro color, but no glazing issue, can I also go to store to get it replaced?


----------



## Bronzi522

baiyishang said:


> I have 2013 emp speedy 25 in Auro color, but no glazing issue, can I also go to store to get it replaced?


 
I went into store letting them know I was going to use the bag and noticed (showed them handles) which clearly were melted in one spot. I was told by CS 800 # my bad was not part of any recall and would have been notified.  I was not and clearly there was an issue as manager apologized and they took my bag and immediately offered me full value.  Others on this thread had issues with Soft lockit.  I liked the bag, it was pretty, but in 4 years, I rarely used it and better off to get something I might use (or more than one).

If there is something wrong with your bag, bring it in for them to inspect.  That is what I did.


----------



## Liberty817

truelvoe said:


> my store told me they’re recalling the montaigne bb mono and speedy empreinte bronze which I had owned but have unfortunately already sold



In regards to speedy why are they taking that one back. I have it-I think mine is called Havana.


----------



## AJMICK

I returned my recalled bags yesterday for full credit as previously discussed with my SA, they also credited sales tax. I ordered 3 bags to replace some of what I returned and my remaining credit was put on gift cards for future use. I have my eye on a couple of items but want to see what comes out in the upcoming release before i decide. Overall, it was a smooth transaction. I did go ahead and keep my curieuse wallet with the caveat that I can exchange it in the future if it develops glazing problems - right now it’s fine and I do love that piece. I’m a little sad about losing a couple of favorites but honestly there were a couple bags in there I bought on impulse that I didn’t use and I’m really happy I’m getting this chance to replace them. I’m also really pleased with my local store handling it so well, but my SA is really wonderful as well as the store manager and other SAs - they’re just nice people - and I’m impressed that LV is doing the right thing - unfortunately we don’t see much of that in retail these days.


----------



## Bronzi522

AJMICK said:


> I returned my recalled bags yesterday for full credit as previously discussed with my SA, they also credited sales tax. I ordered 3 bags to replace some of what I returned and my remaining credit was put on gift cards for future use. I have my eye on a couple of items but want to see what comes out in the upcoming release before i decide. Overall, it was a smooth transaction. I did go ahead and keep my curieuse wallet with the caveat that I can exchange it in the future if it develops glazing problems - right now it’s fine and I do love that piece. I’m a little sad about losing a couple of favorites but honestly there were a couple bags in there I bought on impulse that I didn’t use and I’m really happy I’m getting this chance to replace them. I’m also really pleased with my local store handling it so well, but my SA is really wonderful as well as the store manager and other SAs - they’re just nice people - and I’m impressed that LV is doing the right thing - unfortunately we don’t see much of that in retail these days.



Same here.  Very please with the way LV is handling. I ordered the Flower Hobo and trying to decide what else i want.  I returned a Soft Lockit.


----------



## AJMICK

Bronzi522 said:


> Same here.  Very please with the way LV is handling. I ordered the Flower Hobo and trying to decide what else i want.  I returned a Soft Lockit.



I ordered the double v in bleu marine that I had my eye on. I also ordered the melie in black to replace a bagatelle and a keepall 55. I’m thinking about a city steamer and debating whether I’ll get another empreinte speedy 30 - that bag is a classic and a workhorse so I probably will but you never know.


----------



## Bronzi522

AJMICK said:


> I ordered the double v in bleu marine that I had my eye on. I also ordered the melie in black to replace a bagatelle and a keepall 55. I’m thinking about a city steamer and debating whether I’ll get another empreinte speedy 30 - that bag is a classic and a workhorse so I probably will but you never know.


Nice. I’m thinking about the Boite Chapeau Souple ( LV store doesn’t have, but CS says Saks LV boutique in same mall does) but want to see it. Also, interested if decide against that maybe Gracefull MM and Flower Wallet or Montaigne MM. 

Nice having choices, right?


----------



## pjhm

Bronzi522 said:


> I went into store letting them know I was going to use the bag and noticed (showed them handles) which clearly were melted in one spot. I was told by CS 800 # my bad was not part of any recall and would have been notified.  I was not and clearly there was an issue as manager apologized and they took my bag and immediately offered me full value.  Others on this thread had issues with Soft lockit.  I liked the bag, it was pretty, but in 4 years, I rarely used it and better off to get something I might use (or more than one).
> 
> If there is something wrong with your bag, bring it in for them to inspect.  That is what I did.


I am going to take your advice this coming week. Am flying to Las Vegas for a different purpose but will bring my bag in to LV at Crystal's and see what they say---the customer service person at LV told me to have a LV store look at it--I do have several smallish dents on both handles and the outer rim of shoulder strap is cracking--this is on my Emp Speedy 25 Infini-bought in 2015 made in 2013.
Fingers crossed--I really like the bag however, it's a beauty,-am bringing my sales receipt with me but LV gal said unnecessary as they have my purchase history on line. If they take bag back, I'll add more $$$ and buy a 55 size rolling piece of luggage. To be honest, I never looked for the dents nor saw them until I read about this rumored recall.


----------



## Tiny_T

I am added to the recall list for my retiro nm, purchased in 2015. My long strap glazing is melting. Now I have to decide what other bag  I want. I truly enjoyed that bag. Sigh....


----------



## Bronzi522

pjhm said:


> I am going to take your advice this coming week. Am flying to Las Vegas for a different purpose but will bring my bag in to LV at Crystal's and see what they say---the customer service person at LV told me to have a LV store look at it--I do have several smallish dents on both handles and the outer rim of shoulder strap is cracking--this is on my Emp Speedy 25 Infini-bought in 2015 made in 2013.
> Fingers crossed--I really like the bag however, it's a beauty,-am bringing my sales receipt with me but LV gal said unnecessary as they have my purchase history on line. If they take bag back, I'll add more $$$ and buy a 55 size rolling piece of luggage. To be honest, I never looked for the dents nor saw them until I read about this rumored recall.


Good luck.  If not for this thread, which I stumbled by accident, would not have looked at my SL. I rarely use it, except when traveling for work. So, I looked at it and saw nothing, until handles: see pic of melting and I also saw some dents.  I must saw impressed with LV customer service. Not sure Channel would have handled so well.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

What if the piece I have was bought preloved? I am from Asia and the bag I got was a Papillon NM from 2014. When the bag arrived, I already noticed the melted glazing bec. the straps were kinda sticky. But since I did not know about this issue, I just brushed it off and just used the bag.. What are the chances that our local LV store would know about the recall? Or does anyone here from Singapore or Hong Kong had the same issue and had their bags replaced?

TIA for those who will answer


----------



## fabuleux

LVintage_LVoe said:


> What if the piece I have was bought preloved? I am from Asia and the bag I got was a Papillon NM from 2014. When the bag arrived, I already noticed the melted glazing bec. the straps were kinda sticky. But since I did not know about this issue, I just brushed it off and just used the bag.. What are the chances that our local LV store would know about the recall? Or does anyone here from Singapore or Hong Kong had the same issue and had their bags replaced?
> 
> TIA for those who will answer


You have to bring the bag to a store and let them assess the issue, no matter the bag. 
SAs have access to a list of the bags that were "recalled."


----------



## kef2

I just had a phone call from Louis Vuitton Customer service based in Sydney wanting to ask me for feedback on 4 items I purchased over the years. They were the pochette metis, metis Hobo, empriente fasciante and an empriente card/key holder. 
It was really weird because they made out it was just a general courtesy call but when I mentioned the glazing issue on my pochette metis she said 'well that's one of the reasons why we called'. If I didn't say about the glazing I am pretty sure she wouldn't have asked or bought up that particular issue
When I got home I had a look at the 4 items she asked about and i noticed the Fasciante seems to have an issue too with the glazing. They are arranging for someone from my closest store to contact me to get them looked at.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

fabuleux said:


> You have to bring the bag to a store and let them assess the issue, no matter the bag.
> SAs have access to a list of the bags that were "recalled."


Thanks so much, fabuleux! That's good to know  Just a follow-up question if you don't mind. Til when will LV recall the bags? Did they announce a particular due date for the bags to be "surrendered" or else they won't accept anymore? TIA again!


----------



## fabuleux

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks so much, fabuleux! That's good to know  Just a follow-up question if you don't mind. Til when will LV recall the bags? Did they announce a particular due date for the bags to be "surrendered" or else they won't accept anymore? TIA again!


No idea.


----------



## TrixyG

Is it just bags being recalled, or SLGs too?  
Nm .. my empreinte key pouch is on the list


----------



## nicole0612

TrixyG said:


> Is it just bags being recalled, or SLGs too?
> Nm .. my empreinte key pouch is on the list



This is surprising! I have a couple of the empreinte key pouches, but the glazing looks ok so far. I have a handful of empreinte items, some of which seem to be on the list, but all were purchased in Europe while on vacations. It sounds like they will contact me eventually if there is an issue with one of my items even if I did not purchase in the US where I live?


----------



## TrixyG

nicole0612 said:


> This is surprising! I have a couple of the empreinte key pouches, but the glazing looks ok so far. I have a handful of empreinte items, some of which seem to be on the list, but all were purchased in Europe while on vacations. It sounds like they will contact me eventually if there is an issue with one of my items even if I did not purchase in the US where I live?


I think it depends on the year, mine is from 2015, and I was told by someone with this same key pouch (and year) that she received a call to bring it in.  The glazing looks fine on mine too, so I’m not sure if I’ll take it in or not.


----------



## nicole0612

TrixyG said:


> I think it depends on the year, mine is from 2015, and I was told by someone with this same key pouch (and year) that she received a call to bring it in.  The glazing looks fine on mine too, so I’m not sure if I’ll take it in or not.



Thanks, I’ll have to check the date on mine.


----------



## Cheekyrn1

Well crap....I just pulled my Montaigne GM empriente noir out of the cabinet...I purchased it new 2012 and have used it perhaps 5 times  always kept in its dustbag in a cabinet.   Yes the glazing is missing in areas, shedding in others, dented in a few places. I’ll attach photos. Please tell me if this is what you are referring to as far as quality issues? Thank you


----------



## fabuleux

Cheekyrn1 said:


> Well crap....I just pulled my Montaigne GM empriente noir out of the cabinet...I purchased it new 2012 and have used it perhaps 5 times  always kept in its dustbag in a cabinet.   Yes the glazing is missing in areas, shedding in others, dented in a few places. I’ll attach photos. Please tell me if this is what you are referring to as far as quality issues? Thank you


You have to take it to the store for assessment.


----------



## karolinec1

Canada here:  just got a call from LV re: the capucines purse and wallet that i purchased in 2014.  They asked me to bring them back to the store for an exchange for something of equal value.  I pressed on the reasoning, and got that there was an issue with the resin glazing.  I sold my capucines a couple of years ago, but there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the edging on my wallet??  (To be fair, I also haven't used the wallet in a couple of years either....)

I almost had a heart attack when they called.


----------



## karolinec1

nicole0612 said:


> This is surprising! I have a couple of the empreinte key pouches, but the glazing looks ok so far. I have a handful of empreinte items, some of which seem to be on the list, but all were purchased in Europe while on vacations. It sounds like they will contact me eventually if there is an issue with one of my items even if I did not purchase in the US where I live?



The wallet that they just called me about was purchased in the US (I live in Canada), so I assume they have centralized files on clients?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Has anyone had to have their bag sent off for exchange approval? My Boetie has glazing issues but isn't in the exact time frame so it went to the repair center to be evaluated, but I'd like to have an idea of when I'll get an answer since availability of items changes so fast now.


----------



## nicole0612

karolinec1 said:


> The wallet that they just called me about was purchased in the US (I live in Canada), so I assume they have centralized files on clients?



Thank you!


----------



## Bronzi522

YUP. My Soft Lockit had only been used maybe 5 times and had the same and melting on handles.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

AJMICK said:


> I returned my recalled bags yesterday for full credit as previously discussed with my SA, they also credited sales tax. I ordered 3 bags to replace some of what I returned and my remaining credit was put on gift cards for future use. I have my eye on a couple of items but want to see what comes out in the upcoming release before i decide. Overall, it was a smooth transaction. I did go ahead and keep my curieuse wallet with the caveat that I can exchange it in the future if it develops glazing problems - right now it’s fine and I do love that piece. I’m a little sad about losing a couple of favorites but honestly there were a couple bags in there I bought on impulse that I didn’t use and I’m really happy I’m getting this chance to replace them. I’m also really pleased with my local store handling it so well, but my SA is really wonderful as well as the store manager and other SAs - they’re just nice people - and I’m impressed that LV is doing the right thing - unfortunately we don’t see much of that in retail these days.


Did you have to make an appointment ahead of time? I was told I had to contact the person who called and she would set up an appointment with the store.


----------



## connie42

Does anyone know if the Bloomsbury is part of the recall. My strap has some cracking but I’m not sure if it’s normal wear and tear


----------



## vinbenphon1

mrsinsyder said:


> Has anyone had to have their bag sent off for exchange approval? My Boetie has glazing issues but isn't in the exact time frame so it went to the repair center to be evaluated, but I'd like to have an idea of when I'll get an answer since availability of items changes so fast now.


For me it was close to three weeks.


----------



## fabuleux

connie42 said:


> Does anyone know if the Bloomsbury is part of the recall. My strap has some cracking but I’m not sure if it’s normal wear and tear


Take it to your local store for evaluation.


----------



## Shoppinmel

AJMICK said:


> I ordered the double v in bleu marine that I had my eye on. I also ordered the melie in black to replace a bagatelle and a keepall 55. I’m thinking about a city steamer and debating whether I’ll get another empreinte speedy 30 - that bag is a classic and a workhorse so I probably will but you never know.



Was the Bagatelle on recall?


----------



## AJMICK

Shoppinmel said:


> Was the Bagatelle on recall?



Yes, the bagatelle was recalled - actually I had two recalled, one was empreinte the other was parnassea. The parnassea was a favorite, stamped Articles de Voyage but the glazing was indeed failing. That one hurt.


----------



## AJMICK

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you have to make an appointment ahead of time? I was told I had to contact the person who called and she would set up an appointment with the store.



I have developed a friendship with my SA at the Palm Desert store, Rob, he’s wonderful. So after I spoke to CS I sent Rob a text, partially because I was stunned and wanted to confirm this was happening, and partially to see what the next steps were to resolve the issue. He asked that I schedule a specific time with him so he would for sure be there to help me. When I arrived he was helping another customer so there was a bit of a wait but that’s to be expected. Because I had so many items recalled I think it was best to have an appointment. The paperwork does take bit of time. The CS associate I spoke to from corporate made it very clear I could also call her with any issues or for any help so I’m sure she would’ve helped me book an appointment if needed but calling her wasn’t required.


----------



## AJMICK

fabuleux said:


> You have to take it to the store for assessment.



Yes, this is what mine looked like. Take it to a store.


----------



## AJMICK

nicole0612 said:


> This is surprising! I have a couple of the empreinte key pouches, but the glazing looks ok so far. I have a handful of empreinte items, some of which seem to be on the list, but all were purchased in Europe while on vacations. It sounds like they will contact me eventually if there is an issue with one of my items even if I did not purchase in the US where I live?



My empreinte curieuse is on the list but looks fine. I decided to hold onto it for now but my SA has assured me if it develops issues in the future I can return it.


----------



## Kayceedee88

So, if an item is currently being “recalled” but the one you have has no issue, what do you guys think is the timeframe to return the item down the road if it develops an issue?


----------



## bbwmusic

Kayceedee88 said:


> So, if an item is currently being “recalled” but the one you have has no issue, what do you guys think is the timeframe to return the item down the road if it develops an issue?


I was told there is no time limit on the return/exchange.


----------



## baiyishang

nicole0612 said:


> This is surprising! I have a couple of the empreinte key pouches, but the glazing looks ok so far. I have a handful of empreinte items, some of which seem to be on the list, but all were purchased in Europe while on vacations. It sounds like they will contact me eventually if there is an issue with one of my items even if I did not purchase in the US where I live?



You should call LV customer service, they will direct you to someone, who is able to check for you. I called LV asking for a pre-loved bag I purchased, and they actually looked at my history and told me one of the bag Métis hobo I purchased from Europe is on the recall list that I can get a replacement or exchange. I also purchased several empreinte items, like wallet and key porch in Europe during my vacation between 2014-2015,, but they are not on recall list, and I was told I can bring my items to LV store for assessment if the specific item is not on recall list.


----------



## baiyishang

LVintage_LVoe said:


> What if the piece I have was bought preloved? I am from Asia and the bag I got was a Papillon NM from 2014. When the bag arrived, I already noticed the melted glazing bec. the straps were kinda sticky. But since I did not know about this issue, I just brushed it off and just used the bag.. What are the chances that our local LV store would know about the recall? Or does anyone here from Singapore or Hong Kong had the same issue and had their bags replaced?
> 
> TIA for those who will answer





TrixyG said:


> I think it depends on the year, mine is from 2015, and I was told by someone with this same key pouch (and year) that she received a call to bring it in.  The glazing looks fine on mine too, so I’m not sure if I’ll take it in or not.



I also bought my emp key porch in 2015, but no glazing issue, my recalled items don’t include the key porch.


----------



## Bronzi522

baiyishang said:


> You should call LV customer service, they will direct you to someone, who is able to check for you. I called LV asking for a pre-loved bag I purchased, and they actually looked at my history and told me one of the bag Métis hobo I purchased from Europe is on the recall list that I can get a replacement or exchange. I also purchased several empreinte items, like wallet and key porch in Europe during my vacation between 2014-2015,, but they are not on recall list, and I was told I can bring my items to LV store for assessment if the specific item is not on recall list.



HI,  I was told my bag (Soft Lockit from 2014) was not one of the ones impacted when I called CS at LV Corporate.  However,  it was and had a melted handle and the tacky glazing, dents on the handles.  Took store about 5 min (manager took a look at it) for them to come back and tell me that they were taking my bag and giving me a credit for about $4500.  That is the original cost + the taxes paid.

So, either I got a CS associate who made a mistake or a got a flukey SL.  Note I checked my SL because another forum member (actually more than one), said they had issues with the glazing and LV took them back. I only checked for that reason. i probably would not have done anything if there was no damage to the bag.  You could tell I hardly used it when they took out the box in the store.


----------



## pjhm

Want to thank all of you who posted on this topic[emoji16]if not for you all I never would have noticed the glazing issue. I took my Emp Speedy 25infini in to store for their inspection and within 3 seconds I had a new bag plus a credit on a gift card for difference in price. Here’s my new baby


----------



## itsmree

AJMICK said:


> I have developed a friendship with my SA at the Palm Desert store, Rob, he’s wonderful. So after I spoke to CS I sent Rob a text, partially because I was stunned and wanted to confirm this was happening, and partially to see what the next steps were to resolve the issue. He asked that I schedule a specific time with him so he would for sure be there to help me. When I arrived he was helping another customer so there was a bit of a wait but that’s to be expected. Because I had so many items recalled I think it was best to have an appointment. The paperwork does take bit of time. The CS associate I spoke to from corporate made it very clear I could also call her with any issues or for any help so I’m sure she would’ve helped me book an appointment if needed but calling her wasn’t required.



i LOVE rob!!!!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

I got a call from client services today regarding my empriente noir key pouch.  He set up an appointment for me to bring it in to the store and exchange.  I also have a noir speedy empriente that was purchased around the same time and I asked him if that was affected too and he said no but to bring it in if I have any issues with it ‍


----------



## Nicng

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I got a call from client services today regarding my empriente noir key pouch.  He set up an appointment for me to bring it in to the store and exchange.  I also have a noir speedy empriente that was purchased around the same time and I asked him if that was affected too and he said no but to bring it in if I have any issues with it ‍



What is the code date of your empriente key pouch?


----------



## andforpoise

I'm really late to this. Are empreinte (sp?) Included in this?


----------



## AJMICK

itsmree said:


> i LOVE rob!!!!



Me too! Isn’t he the best?!


----------



## Shoppinmel

AJMICK said:


> Yes, the bagatelle was recalled - actually I had two recalled, one was empreinte the other was parnassea. The parnassea was a favorite, stamped Articles de Voyage but the glazing was indeed failing. That one hurt.



Thank you, that's very helpful. I think you're the first I've heard mention the Bagatelle on the recall list. That's two bags for me now. I have no idea what I'd want to replace them with though!


----------



## nicole0612

baiyishang said:


> You should call LV customer service, they will direct you to someone, who is able to check for you. I called LV asking for a pre-loved bag I purchased, and they actually looked at my history and told me one of the bag Métis hobo I purchased from Europe is on the recall list that I can get a replacement or exchange. I also purchased several empreinte items, like wallet and key porch in Europe during my vacation between 2014-2015,, but they are not on recall list, and I was told I can bring my items to LV store for assessment if the specific item is not on recall list.



Thank you! This is very helpful.


----------



## forever.elise

Does anyone know if The Artsy MM in mono has been added to the list? Nothing is wrong with mine that I can tell, but I heard a while back they had issues. Mine is from 2016, I think after they fixed certain known issues. But still curious about it being on the list...


----------



## Nivahra

gemlover said:


> Does anyone know if a Speedy B Damier Ebene 2013 has an issue? Interestingly, I lent it to my daughter to use a couple of times, and she remarked that the handles felt 'sticky'.  I used an alcohol-free baby wipe to wipe them down, but she said it felt the same...?



I have the same question-does anyone know something about a Speedy B from 2013? Mine is sticky, too. 

And is there Anything about 2015 Alma or Caissa? 

Thank you!


----------



## Bella2015

I asked about the alma and artsy and I was told  they are not part of the recall.


----------



## Bella2015

My black speedy 30 and Montaigne GM was.


----------



## Cheekyrn1

Bella2015 said:


> My black speedy 30 and Montaigne GM was.


Is this the Montaigne empriente that was recalled?  Did someone call you?  I called CS re: mine because the handles look awful...since no store is near me she asked that I take pics and send to CS via email which I did..no response yet...but she did not inform me of any recall nor did she confirm any known problems


----------



## fabuleux

forever.elise said:


> Does anyone know if The Artsy MM in mono has been added to the list? Nothing is wrong with mine that I can tell, but I heard a while back they had issues. Mine is from 2016, I think after they fixed certain known issues. But still curious about it being on the list...


No.


----------



## Bronzi522

Overall, if you have a concern, take your bag in for review. My Soft Lockit wasn’t on the “list” BUT definitely had an issue when I looked at it. Hadn’t used in at least a year. They can only say no, offer to repair or credit. I must say, impressed with LV.


----------



## Cheekyrn1

Bronzi522 said:


> Overall, if you have a concern, take your bag in for review. My Soft Lockit wasn’t on the “list” BUT definitely had an issue when I looked at it. Hadn’t used in at least a year. They can only say no, offer to repair or credit. I must say, impressed with LV.


How do you find out if your bag is on the list?


----------



## forever.elise

Bella2015 said:


> I asked about the alma and artsy and I was told  they are not part of the recall.



That’s good![emoji28] I have an Alma BB too!


----------



## forever.elise

Hey everybody, one more question from me:

Are any of the men’s wallets included?
I bought this Slender Wallet in Damier Cobalt for my husband in 2015 and he stopped using it last year because it really started to fall apart after just using it for 2 years. The glazing is cracking and the stitching is coming loose. He never over stuffed his wallet, so I’m pretty shocked that it looks this bad. I bought him a Mont Blanc wallet that looks so much better and hate to say it, but the quality of the MB wallet is much better. But I am still a little sore that he only used this wallet for a couple years. Shouldn’t they last longer than that? Is this the same kind of glazing issue that has been reported in the bags? Here are some pics:


----------



## Bronzi522

Cheekyrn1 said:


> How do you find out if your bag is on the list?



I called CS at LV , asking about recall and they looked up my purchase and told me if there HAD been an issue with my bag, I would have been contacted. Well, from reading posts I saw others with a Soft Lockit form 2014, either had an issue and had been notified OR took it to the LV boutique and LV took back the bag and provided a credit.

I looked at my bag and saw there was melting on the handles and marks, so regardless of what CS said on the phone, there was a problem with my bag.  I took the bag, box, dust bag, receipt and went to LV store ( I literally live 2 mi from 2) and spoke with a SA and showed them the issue.  I did Not mention any recall. SA took my bag to Manager, for inspection and like 5 min later, told me it was damaged and to pick out something else.

I had no recall list.  So my suggestion is if you think there is something beyond normal wear and tear on your bag, have LV boutique look at it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cheekyrn1

Bronzi522 said:


> I called CS at LV , asking about recall and they looked up my purchase and told me if there HAD been an issue with my bag, I would have been contacted. Well, from reading posts I saw others with a Soft Lockit form 2014, either had an issue and had been notified OR took it to the LV boutique and LV took back the bag and provided a credit.
> 
> I looked at my bag and saw there was melting on the handles and marks, so regardless of what CS said on the phone, there was a problem with my bag.  I took the bag, box, dust bag, receipt and went to LV store ( I literally live 2 mi from 2) and spoke with a SA and showed them the issue.  I did Not mention any recall. SA took my bag to Manager, for inspection and like 5 min later, told me it was damaged and to pick out something else.
> 
> I had no recall list.  So my suggestion is if you think there is something beyond normal wear and tear on your bag, have LV boutique look at it.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you. There is no store near me. Closest one is about 6 hour drive...I am going to New York in 3 weeks and there is one walking distance to my hotel so I’ll bring the bag with.   I appreciate your help


----------



## Melfontana

Kayceedee88 said:


> So, if an item is currently being “recalled” but the one you have has no issue, what do you guys think is the timeframe to return the item down the road if it develops an issue?



I was told it’s open ended - and there was no time limit.


----------



## Melfontana

Cheekyrn1 said:


> How do you find out if your bag is on the list?



Call CS or bring the bag in question in to LV for evaluation.


----------



## Bronzi522

Cheekyrn1 said:


> Thank you. There is no store near me. Closest one is about 6 hour drive...I am going to New York in 3 weeks and there is one walking distance to my hotel so I’ll bring the bag with.   I appreciate your help


Good luck!


----------



## baiyishang

Bronzi522 said:


> HI,  I was told my bag (Soft Lockit from 2014) was not one of the ones impacted when I called CS at LV Corporate.  However,  it was and had a melted handle and the tacky glazing, dents on the handles.  Took store about 5 min (manager took a look at it) for them to come back and tell me that they were taking my bag and giving me a credit for about $4500.  That is the original cost + the taxes paid.
> 
> So, either I got a CS associate who made a mistake or a got a flukey SL.  Note I checked my SL because another forum member (actually more than one), said they had issues with the glazing and LV took them back. I only checked for that reason. i probably would not have done anything if there was no damage to the bag.  You could tell I hardly used it when they took out the box in the store.



I think if the bag has glazing issue, once the store manager verified, they will take in for replacement no matter if the bag is on the recall list or not.  If the bag is on their recall list, then they will replace the bag even the bag has no issue or in any kind of condition.


----------



## Cheekyrn1

Happy news. I called CS this afternoon. The young lady was delightful..I simply asked her if my bag, the Montaigne GM empriente noir is on the recall list. She looked it up on computer and said yes it is...she said I was not notified yet because the store I purchased it at had not been notified yet..she said I could go to the store and either purchase a new one or any bag of my choice with the same funds...since I do not have a local store but will be traveling to New York in 3 weeks she actually called the New York store of my choice and scheduled a shopping appointment...superb customer service


----------



## Bella2015

Cheekyrn1 said:


> Is this the Montaigne empriente that was recalled?  Did someone call you?  I called CS re: mine because the handles look awful...since no store is near me she asked that I take pics and send to CS via email which I did..no response yet...but she did not inform me of any recall nor did she confirm any known problems



Hi sorry for the late response. Yes I received a call earlier this week. The SA indicated Thad the Montaigne GM Empriente was on the list.  I brought it into the store and they exchanged it for me.  I picked the MM size as I always wanted that size.


----------



## AJMICK

Bella2015 said:


> Hi sorry for the late response. Yes I received a call earlier this week. The SA indicated Thad the Montaigne GM Empriente was on the list.  I brought it into the store and they exchanged it for me.  I picked the MM size as I always wanted that size.



My Montaigne empreinte melted all over my arm last summer and my store replaced it.


----------



## makumaku

I just called customer service today and they confirmed that my empreinte key cles in noir was on the recall list. I bought it back in 2014 and the glazing is a hot mess. The lady was so informative and understanding. She said there was no time limit but I mentioned I was thinking of going into the store this weekend anyway and she made me an appointment so that the store would know my situation so there would be no confusion. I've always had good luck with LV customer service and they stand behind their product which is why I keep going back to them.


----------



## TrixyG

makumaku said:


> I just called customer service today and they confirmed that my empreinte key cles in noir was on the recall list. I bought it back in 2014 and the glazing is a hot mess. The lady was so informative and understanding. She said there was no time limit but I mentioned I was thinking of going into the store this weekend anyway and she made me an appointment so that the store would know my situation so there would be no confusion. I've always had good luck with LV customer service and they stand behind their product which is why I keep going back to them.


I have this in red, from 2015.  The glazing looks fine, and I really love the cles.  My fear is it will melt at some point on the inside of one of my bags


----------



## makumaku

TrixyG said:


> I have this in red, from 2015.  The glazing looks fine, and I really love the cles.  My fear is it will melt at some point on the inside of one of my bags


It never hurts to bring it in and ask. Just because it's fine now won't mean it might not melt in the future. Customer service said that there are plenty of replacements for the empreinte cles since it's not a discontinued item.


----------



## nicole0612

I just called the customer service line (twice, just to make sure I would not get a different response the second try...), both reps said that LV is not aware of any glazing issue with their bags, that there was no recall list or list of items that had potential issues, and that there was no way to check any known problems against my purchase history. The first person was totally unhelpful, the second person said that “with any item that needs a repair, bring it to your freestanding store and they will evaluate and let you know the cost and time for the repair.” This advice does not surprise me, but it is frustrating that customer service is telling people very different things. I can drive to a LV store for evaluation, but I don’t have a SA there since all of my items were purchased in Italy and France.


----------



## Bronzi522

nicole0612 said:


> I just called the customer service line (twice, just to make sure I would not get a different response the second try...), both reps said that LV is not aware of any glazing issue with their bags, that there was no recall list or list of items that had potential issues, and that there was no way to check any known problems against my purchase history. The first person was totally unhelpful, the second person said that “with any item that needs a repair, bring it to your freestanding store and they will evaluate and let you know the cost and time for the repair.” This advice does not surprise me, but it is frustrating that customer service is telling people very different things. I can drive to a LV store for evaluation, but I don’t have a SA there since all of my items were purchased in Italy and France.



Simply bring your receipt and your bag. I didn’t have a local SA as I moved from another state.  See my previous post as to what CS told me, which I knew wasn’t true.  I did not mention recall; instead pointed out the quality issue.  They reviewed and took bag back. In my case, Soft Lockit discontinued, so I got a credit.


----------



## nicole0612

Bronzi522 said:


> Simply bring your receipt and your bag. I didn’t have a local SA as I moved from another state.  See my previous post as to what CS told me, which I knew wasn’t true.  I did not mention recall; instead pointed out the quality issue.  They reviewed and took bag back. In my case, Soft Lockit discontinued, so I got a credit.



Thanks, I just requested a call from the store to make an appt. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Bronzi522

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, I just requested a call from the store to make an appt. I appreciate the help.


Good luck!


----------



## nicole0612

Bronzi522 said:


> Good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## shalomjude

Took my SC in as the strap is starting to melt ... same old service here 
Apparently they are going to order a new strap in ... I wonder if SC will be making it herself considering it has long been discontinued. I also have a number of other pieces that have melted and I don’t think I will bother taking them into the store as it is always the same service pattern


----------



## pjhm

The key words from Customer Service is “bring it in for evaluation” -that is what one has to do- I was fortunate in that the first SA i saw inspected my bag, and said “ The same thing happened to my Empreinte Speedy, but in a different color”. She immediately brought out the new version Emp Speedy, I said “I’ll take it,” and that was it. 
My bag had nicks in leather on both handles and shoulder strap.  Can’t ask for better service!! ( I brought my original sales receipt with bag.) BTW when I asked what caused this issue, SA said “ the dye used on material.”


----------



## SeeCindyHi

I noticed the melting on my IKAT Rose Velours Neverfull a few months ago. I just never took it in. No doubt they will let me exchange it for something else in the amount I paid, but the IKAT was a limited edition! My Pochette Metis (mono) glazing is also melting around the bag (strap is ok) and that bag is SO hard to find now! Especially one Made in France (like mine is). Totally bummed. I did get a call from LV Client Services, she left me a message about a few of my items. I called her back a couple of times, she has yet to return my calls. I contacted my SA who is wonderful and he said to just bring my items in so I can choose what I’d like to exchange everything for. I have to say that I am happy that LV is standing by their product and offering exchanges or credits.


----------



## Dixie79

Well, so I got a call yesterday. The want me to turn in my SC bag. Not sure what to do... i dont have any issues with my bag (at this time). And ITS rare and beautyful. But they offers me what the price for the bag would be today, so it is a good deal for a 6 yr old bag.... What to do


----------



## shalomjude

Dixie79 said:


> Well, so I got a call yesterday. The want me to turn in my SC bag. Not sure what to do... i dont have any issues with my bag (at this time). And ITS rare and beautyful. But they offers me what the price for the bag would be today, so it is a good deal for a 6 yr old bag.... What to do



I would get the credit note as it will melt .... store here didn’t offer that even though it is a known issue
good luck


----------



## Daisy22

Which year and color?
I'm really worried my turquoise and suede SCs are within the recall window - I kind of don't want to know...


Dixie79 said:


> Well, so I got a call yesterday. The want me to turn in my SC bag. Not sure what to do... i dont have any issues with my bag (at this time). And ITS rare and beautyful. But they offers me what the price for the bag would be today, so it is a good deal for a 6 yr old bag.... What to do


----------



## Dixie79

It was purchsed may 2013. 
ITS blue/cobbolt


----------



## PamK

Dixie79 said:


> It was purchsed may 2013.
> ITS blue/cobbolt



I have 3 SCs. The two that are most used look perfect! The least used, my cobalt/fuchsia, is loosing its glazing. All “babied” and kept in a dust bag in a cool closet. Go figure!


----------



## makumaku

I bought my empreinte cles and clemence wallet into the store due to melted glazing and they exchanged both of them for brand new ones . I haven't bought anything in over a year but I'm starting to feel an itch again!


----------



## duna

Can someone who has the Dora bag from 2015 tell me how it's holding up? Are there glazing issues? I'm looking at a pre-owned one, but since 2014/2015 seem the years with most problems I'd like to make sure. I have already had to take back a pre-owned Soft Lockit from 2015 because it had glazing issues.Thanks!


----------



## Dixie79

I’v decided to exchange my SC. Have an appointment on thursday. Dont know for what yet...


----------



## Bella2015

makumaku said:


> I bought my empreinte cles and clemence wallet into the store due to melted glazing and they exchanged both of them for brand new ones . I haven't bought anything in over a year but I'm starting to feel an itch again!



I told my SA that this is the results that they were hoping for with the recall. I had the same experience.


----------



## Mybags03

They replaced my pochette metis but they told me that I cannot exchange my new bag and it’s final sale, is that true?


----------



## Bronzi522

Mybags03 said:


> They replaced my pochette metis but they told me that I cannot exchange my new bag and it’s final sale, is that true?


I got 2 replacement bags for my Soft Lockit, which has been discontinued. Was not told final sale. Where you told that because a like for like exchange? Considering the PM issues, how can LV say final sale? Curious.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Nicng said:


> What is the code date of your empriente key pouch?



TN3154


----------



## pjhm

No, when I exchanged mine the SA told me “if u should have any problems u know LV will take care of it!” ( I was a bit gun shy about another Empreinte piece.)


----------



## Daisy22

I just found melting glazing on a wallet I haven't seen mentioned the Daily Organizer. I love this wallet, will they repair/exchange a preloved item?


Also, I haven't heard this one, but the glazing on the pouch from my Mon monogram neverfull is a little sticky and creased. Has anyone had problems with the neverfull pouches?


----------



## itsmree

Daisy22 said:


> I just found melting glazing on a wallet I haven't seen mentioned the Daily Organizer. I love this wallet, will they repair/exchange a preloved item?
> 
> 
> Also, I haven't heard this one, but the glazing on the pouch from my Mon monogram neverfull is a little sticky and creased. Has anyone had problems with the neverfull pouches?


i had a similar thing on my insolite wallet about two years ago - at the time, they deemed it wear and tear and i paid over $100 to have it reglazed.. now i am wondering...


----------



## missyb

So I got the call today from LV to bring back 3 bags and 1 wallet. 
Métis hobo
Ikat NF
Inf Métis 
Curiese wallet

I’m going to have almost $6k in credit and thoughts I what I should get? I will only buy LV leather. Last bag I bought was the vison melie which I absolutely love. I’ve been a Chanel girl more than lv these days. I like big bags with easy access


----------



## kath00

If your bags or SLGs look ok now, keep checking every 6 months or so.  I had no problems with any of my bags and I kept checking since i heard about the iKat NF melting handles like 3 years ago!  Then suddenly just a few months ago my perfect handles looked like total crud and they had just been stored in my closet!  So be careful to assume your items are ok even if they look ok right at this moment!


----------



## SeeCindyHi

missyb said:


> So I got the call today from LV to bring back 3 bags and 1 wallet.
> Métis hobo
> Ikat NF
> Inf Métis
> Curiese wallet
> 
> I’m going to have almost $6k in credit and thoughts I what I should get? I will only buy LV leather. Last bag I bought was the vison melie which I absolutely love. I’ve been a Chanel girl more than lv these days. I like big bags with easy access


I returned my IKAT NF and 2 Empreinte key pouches. Very sad about my IKAT. They are going to try to reglaze my Monogram Metis since that’s the only thing wrong, zero cracking on the canvas. Fingers crossed they accept it for repair. They did however tell me to thoroughly check my Infarouge Metis, which I did when I got home, and mine is cracking!!! That’s 2 limited edition bags that I will no longer have. Heartbroken! Good luck with deciding what to get. I’m going to look at the 2-tone My Lockme top handle tomorrow. Only going to be checking out LV leather bags too.


----------



## forever.elise

Daisy22 said:


> I just found melting glazing on a wallet I haven't seen mentioned the Daily Organizer. I love this wallet, will they repair/exchange a preloved item?
> 
> 
> Also, I haven't heard this one, but the glazing on the pouch from my Mon monogram neverfull is a little sticky and creased. Has anyone had problems with the neverfull pouches?





itsmree said:


> i had a similar thing on my insolite wallet about two years ago - at the time, they deemed it wear and tear and i paid over $100 to have it reglazed.. now i am wondering...



I brought my husband’s wallet in a year ago and they said it was wear and tear, so he just stopped using it and has been in its dust bag since. I brought it back recently when I bought a new bag to see if it was part of the glazing issue, and they said it’s not in the “list”
and normal wear and tear. The wallet was maybe $480 new, and they quoted me $240 to have it reglazed. Don’t know if it’s worth it considering that’s half the price of the wallet to only have it for a couple years...


----------



## missyb

SeeCindyHi said:


> I returned my IKAT NF and 2 Empreinte key pouches. Very sad about my IKAT. They are going to try to reglaze my Monogram Metis since that’s the only thing wrong, zero cracking on the canvas. Fingers crossed they accept it for repair. They did however tell me to thoroughly check my Infarouge Metis, which I did when I got home, and mine is cracking!!! That’s 2 limited edition bags that I will no longer have. Heartbroken! Good luck with deciding what to get. I’m going to look at the 2-tone My Lockme top handle tomorrow. Only going to be checking out LV leather bags too.



So funny because the lockme top handle is the only bag I like at the moment from LV just trying to figure out color. I might also get a Nior speedy. I’m so disappointed about my Métis.


----------



## SeeCindyHi

missyb said:


> So funny because the lockme top handle is the only bag I like at the moment from LV just trying to figure out color. I might also get a Nior speedy. I’m so disappointed about my Métis.


It really is so disappointing. A Nior Speedy is a good choice. I am also going to look at the empreinte Pochette Metis.


----------



## hawaii_girl808

jejunity said:


> Hi everyone,
> so I've been following this topic lately regarding a louis vuitton pochette metis recall. There's been mixed responses... and I'm not sure what to believe. I live in australia, and I just tried calling the customer hotline and they said they had no idea what I was talking about. How do I move on from there? Do I ask them to double check with the manager?
> 
> So far it seems a lot of it is from US, so I just wanted clarification from anyone who knows more about it. Also if there's any fellow australians that have brought this up with their SA and know much about it?
> 
> Just wanting some clarity regarding this if anyone can shed some light?



It is 100% true. I live in Hawaii (USA), and I received a call 2 weeks ago where LV was inquiring on how my Pochette Metis was holding up. I advised them of the glazing issues I was having and they asked why I never brought it into the store to be looked at. I told them I received poor customer service in the past and did not want that to happen again. They assured me the glazing issue was a known issue and told me I could go into the store and receive full credit for the amount I paid for my Pochette Metis back in 2015, or I can exchange for a brand new one. Of course there is a waiting list that I had to go to the bottom of, but I was happy they reached out to me this time instead of me always having to reach out for the quality control issues I have experienced in the past.


----------



## Skatecrazy

I got a call from LV client services. At first I didn’t think it was real and called the 800 number first to confirm. 

When I talked to the SA he specifically called out two items - the  Fascinante in aube ( which they no longer make) and my speedy 30b in noir. The Fascinante was made in the US and it definitely had issues. The speedy 30b was actually made in Spain as I bought it in Barcelona.  I did not notice any issues but I could feel it being a bit tacky on the glazing. Not as bad as the Fascinante. (See pictures) 

I had an appointment at a specific store and the folks at the store were super nice and helpful even as busy as they were. I could see people staring to see what was going on. I only got one bag (the Ponthieu) since they didn’t have a speedy 30b which is what I wanted to replace my current speedy. 

I have plenty of other Empreinte items but they only asked for these in particular. I’m bummed that the speedy 30b has been out for some time and I still can’t get a replacement for it. So I still have some store credit left. 

Seeing that they called me, I didn’t even know there was a “recall”, I think it went way smoother than folks that called in. Also when I called the regular 800 number for client services the person I spoke with didn’t even know why the SA that called me called me. So I don’t think it’s well know to everyone.


----------



## duna

I'm shocked that so many different styles have this glazing issue! I've had to give up my 2 Soft Lockits and am still very annoyed about it.


----------



## Babyblue033

SeeCindyHi said:


> I returned my IKAT NF and 2 Empreinte key pouches. Very sad about my IKAT. They are going to try to reglaze my Monogram Metis since that’s the only thing wrong, zero cracking on the canvas. Fingers crossed they accept it for repair. They did however tell me to thoroughly check my Infarouge Metis, which I did when I got home, and mine is cracking!!! That’s 2 limited edition bags that I will no longer have. Heartbroken! Good luck with deciding what to get. I’m going to look at the 2-tone My Lockme top handle tomorrow. Only going to be checking out LV leather bags too.


Did you have other issues with your IKAT aside from glazing? I had my glazing literally melting off of mine months ago and LV replaced all non canvas parts. I would've hated to return it as it's my favorite bag but I'm wondering if I should still be worried.


----------



## SeeCindyHi

Babyblue033 said:


> Did you have other issues with your IKAT aside from glazing? I had my glazing literally melting off of mine months ago and LV replaced all non canvas parts. I would've hated to return it as it's my favorite bag but I'm wondering if I should still be worried.


I requested a repair for my Ikat. It was only the glazing that was the issue, basically turned to play dough. The operations manager at the LV store told me they cannot fix it. Parts are not available. She mentioned that one customer had it fixed and the color came back not matching which the customer was not happy about. You’re very lucky to have been able to repair it. I wish it was an option for me. I will miss it terribly. They are going to try to fix my Pochette Metis glazing. Hoping they don’t kick it back and say no.


----------



## SeeCindyHi

duna said:


> I'm shocked that so many different styles have this glazing issue! I've had to give up my 2 Soft Lockits and am still very annoyed about it.


I’m so annoyed as well. At this point I would rather have gotten my money back to go with a YSL or Gucci.


----------



## SeeCindyHi

Skatecrazy said:


> I got a call from LV client services. At first I didn’t think it was real and called the 800 number first to confirm.
> 
> When I talked to the SA he specifically called out two items - the  Fascinante in aube ( which they no longer make) and my speedy 30b in noir. The Fascinante was made in the US and it definitely had issues. The speedy 30b was actually made in Spain as I bought it in Barcelona.  I did not notice any issues but I could feel it being a bit tacky on the glazing. Not as bad as the Fascinante. (See pictures)
> 
> I had an appointment at a specific store and the folks at the store were super nice and helpful even as busy as they were. I could see people staring to see what was going on. I only got one bag (the Ponthieu) since they didn’t have a speedy 30b which is what I wanted to replace my current speedy.
> 
> I have plenty of other Empreinte items but they only asked for these in particular. I’m bummed that the speedy 30b has been out for some time and I still can’t get a replacement for it. So I still have some store credit left.
> 
> Seeing that they called me, I didn’t even know there was a “recall”, I think it went way smoother than folks that called in. Also when I called the regular 800 number for client services the person I spoke with didn’t even know why the SA that called me called me. So I don’t think it’s well know to everyone.


So many glazing issues on so many bags! Curious about the speedy b. It’s on the website but says “call for availability”


----------



## Meesh202

SeeCindyHi said:


> I requested a repair for my Ikat. It was only the glazing that was the issue, basically turned to play dough. The operations manager at the LV store told me they cannot fix it. Parts are not available. She mentioned that one customer had it fixed and the color came back not matching which the customer was not happy about. You’re very lucky to have been able to repair it. I wish it was an option for me. I will miss it terribly. They are going to try to fix my Pochette Metis glazing. Hoping they don’t kick it back and say no.


 Can you try a different store to replace your ikat trim? Parts were def available in the last week. 

I was actually told about two years ago that they did not have the parts to replace the trim in my Indien rose mm. I held the bags on the shelf and last year they replaced it.

At this point all of my eye cat bags have had the trim replaced and I know someone who had it done about a week ago.


----------



## EmmJay

My SA called me to bring in my Epi NF Noir purchased in 2013 for exchange or store credit. I mentioned to her that the canvas in my NF MM Mono Pivoine appeared to be stretched despite not ever using it (purchased it Oct 2018). She told me to bring it in. After inspecting the NF Pivione, she stated the bag was defective and immediately processed a return. I ordered a NF WT, which is expected to be available on 3/4. I’m hoping all will be well with the new bag. 
Good luck to everyone experiencing issues.


----------



## SeeCindyHi

Meesh202 said:


> Can you try a different store to replace your ikat trim? Parts were def available in the last week.
> 
> I was actually told about two years ago that they did not have the parts to replace the trim in my Indien rose mm. I held the bags on the shelf and last year they replaced it.
> 
> At this point all of my eye cat bags have had the trim replaced and I know someone who had it done about a week ago.


Oh geez! Weird how it’s different at each store. I took a gift card and spent it today, brought home a Mylockme in the black and beige 2-tone.


----------



## frenchyo8

Finally got the call.

Ikat NF (recently repaired, and in great shape, so going nowhere)

Speedy B Empreinte in this lovely blood orange color (also recently repaired, and in great shape, but I barely use her)

Black Empreinte key pouch (in like new condition, 4 years old, use it a lot!)

I took in the key pouch only and was about to do an exchange, but the one they had was in horrible condition.  I recommended they send it back to the warehouse.  Stitching was sloppy and crooked and clear to see as compared to mine.  The zipper was pulling away with some fraying at the end, terrible!!

They said they could order one but I would need to turn mine in.  Instead I paid for a new one to be ordered, so I can wait to see it.  Then return it when it comes and exchange it but only if it’s better than mine.  So annoying!!

I told them about my Speedy and how it’s doing great after repair but I literally never use it because of the fear of color transfer.  The SA (not my regular SA) recommended that I bring her back and get a gift certificate for over $3,000.

I’m going to St. Thomas next month, so I’m thinking I’m gonna go for the gift receipt.  They have no sales tax and a wonderful LV store!


----------



## Sab1990

Has anyone had an issue with empreinte Artsy?


----------



## kef2

Skatecrazy said:


> I got a call from LV client services. At first I didn’t think it was real and called the 800 number first to confirm.
> 
> When I talked to the SA he specifically called out two items - the  Fascinante in aube ( which they no longer make) and my speedy 30b in noir. The Fascinante was made in the US and it definitely had issues. The speedy 30b was actually made in Spain as I bought it in Barcelona.  I did not notice any issues but I could feel it being a bit tacky on the glazing. Not as bad as the Fascinante. (See pictures)
> 
> I had an appointment at a specific store and the folks at the store were super nice and helpful even as busy as they were. I could see people staring to see what was going on. I only got one bag (the Ponthieu) since they didn’t have a speedy 30b which is what I wanted to replace my current speedy.
> 
> I have plenty of other Empreinte items but they only asked for these in particular. I’m bummed that the speedy 30b has been out for some time and I still can’t get a replacement for it. So I still have some store credit left.
> 
> Seeing that they called me, I didn’t even know there was a “recall”, I think it went way smoother than folks that called in. Also when I called the regular 800 number for client services the person I spoke with didn’t even know why the SA that called me called me. So I don’t think it’s well know to everyone.



Yes I let them contact me too and it was all sorted so quickly - less than a week. Was a seamless process.
I was gutted to have to give them my Fascinante but I got the Vivian in its place and it’s a great bag!


----------



## Bella2015

Sab1990 said:


> Has anyone had an issue with empreinte Artsy?



Not so far [emoji120].  I asked and it’s not on the list.  I called the 800 number and they put me in touch with the Texas division that apparently is in charge of the recall.  I asked how they can tell something is part of the recall.  Apparently it’s computerized so basically the system will pull up any clientele purchases and highlight the lots that are impacted by the recall.


----------



## kef2

kef2 said:


> Yes I let them contact me too and it was all sorted so quickly - less than a week. Was a seamless process.
> I was gutted to have to give them my Fascinante but I got the Vivian in its place and it’s a great bag!


Meant to say Blanche MM not vivian! Doh!


----------



## Bronzi522

Bella2015 said:


> Not so far [emoji120].  I asked and it’s not on the list.  I called the 800 number and they put me in touch with the Texas division that apparently is in charge of the recall.  I asked how they can tell something is part of the recall.  Apparently it’s computerized so basically the system will pull up any clientele purchases and highlight the lots that are impacted by the recall.


I was told by CS my bag from 2014  (Soft Lockit) was not impacted, although saw from others on this forum it should be. Went to check it as rarely used and melted and dented glazing in handles. Boutique took back as a damage and gave me credit as bag no longer produced. 

Moral- if you have an issue, take bag in for review. I wouldn’t mention recall. Good luck!


----------



## mrsinsyder

My bag is still sitting with the repair/review center - I dropped it off 1/3.


----------



## SeeCindyHi

mrsinsyder said:


> My bag is still sitting with the repair/review center - I dropped it off 1/3.


Is there a chance they won’t repair it? I’m afraid that is what might happen to my monogram Pochette Metis.   Waiting to hear if they will reglaze.


----------



## Bella2015

Bronzi522 said:


> I was told by CS my bag from 2014  (Soft Lockit) was not impacted, although saw from others on this forum it should be. Went to check it as rarely used and melted and dented glazing in handles. Boutique took back as a damage and gave me credit as bag no longer produced.
> 
> Moral- if you have an issue, take bag in for review. I wouldn’t mention recall. Good luck!



I have to say when it comes to customer service LV rocks. They stand by their products.


----------



## pjhm

Bella2015 said:


> I have to say when it comes to customer service LV rocks. They stand by their products.



Yes, I am still amazed as how seamless the process was. Very impressed with this brand.


----------



## katie's mum

Hi, I just want to share my experience regarding the Recall issue. 
I'm in the UK and I got a call from LV Client Services  in October about my Capucines MM which I purchased in 2014. She told me that my bag is being recalled because there is a fault with the glazing so I should take it to a store for exchange or credit note. Although I hadn't noticed a problem with the glazing when I removed the silk bandeau wrapped around the handle, it was stuck down and left an imprint on the glazing. She also said that this fault affected all leather bags manufactured between 2013 and early 2015.
I also asked her about my other 3 bags which were preloved but originally bought in this period. She told me that I could take them in as well but need to provide information so the store can track the purchase on their database and that the info I would need includes either the receipt or the name of the original owner. I was able to get receipts for 2 of the bags but only the name for the third bag from the consignment store where I got them. 
I took all 4 of my bags to Harrods LV and explained the situation when I got there. The SA was really helpful and spent 2 hours with me while I was choosing what to get in exchange. I got the impression that they've had quite a number of customers come in with this issue, so it was handled very well.
I received credit for today's value of the bags and this is what I came away with...


----------



## Bronzi522

katie's mum said:


> Hi, I just want to share my experience regarding the Recall issue.
> I'm in the UK and I got a call from LV Client Services  in October about my Capucines MM which I purchased in 2014. She told me that my bag is being recalled because there is a fault with the glazing so I should take it to a store for exchange or credit note. Although I hadn't noticed a problem with the glazing when I removed the silk bandeau wrapped around the handle, it was stuck down and left an imprint on the glazing. She also said that this fault affected all leather bags manufactured between 2013 and early 2015.
> I also asked her about my other 3 bags which were preloved but originally bought in this period. She told me that I could take them in as well but need to provide information so the store can track the purchase on their database and that the info I would need includes either the receipt or the name of the original owner. I was able to get receipts for 2 of the bags but only the name for the third bag from the consignment store where I got them.
> I took all 4 of my bags to Harrods LV and explained the situation when I got there. The SA was really helpful and spent 2 hours with me while I was choosing what to get in exchange. I got the impression that they've had quite a number of customers come in with this issue, so it was handled very well.
> I received credit for today's value of the bags and this is what I came away with...
> View attachment 4325994


Nice haul. 

Yes, situation handled very well by LV.


----------



## chiclawyer

I received a voicemail from someone at LV client services regarding three items purchased in 2015: coquelicot epi neverfull, pochette metis mono, and noir empreinte key pouch. I called him back but got his voicemail. I’ll update this post once I hear back from him!


----------



## S_scofielf

Hi guys, I’ve read the entire thread and I’m hoping someone could help me with my problem. I own 2 W totes from 2014 one in galet and one in pistachio (yellow) both of which has glazing issues where there seems to be small melted spots on the handles. As this bag is a discontinued product and was a timeless purchase of mine, I had not been careful with the receipt and most certainly lost it’s original copy. One was purchased in Hong Kong and I am certain I did not leave details for the purchase, the other was bought through an authentic eBay store. 
Reading through the threads it seems that the Australian stores (SYD) are not as helpful in comparison to the US and EU. Especially if you were not contacted by CS for the issue since this would not be in my purchase history. I had paid great amounts for both of these babies over $5000 each. The melting of the handles had actually happened to the galet before in which they offered a store credit in 2015 however I declined and insisted to have it repaired. Sorry for the long comment but really hoping someone could help give me advice to my particular situation as I don’t want to go in store with the bags by having the SA telling me there is no such recall etc.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

chiclawyer said:


> I received a voicemail from someone at LV client services regarding three items purchased in 2015: coquelicot epi neverfull, pochette metis mono, and noir empreinte key pouch. I called him back but got his voicemail. I’ll update this post once I hear back from him!



Just an FYI I had a hard time getting a hold of client services, I waited a week and ended up going into my local store with my bag. I still  haven’t connected with them after leaving several voice mails.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

S_scofielf said:


> Hi guys, I’ve read the entire thread and I’m hoping someone could help me with my problem. I own 2 W totes from 2014 one in galet and one in pistachio (yellow) both of which has glazing issues where there seems to be small melted spots on the handles. As this bag is a discontinued product and was a timeless purchase of mine, I had not been careful with the receipt and most certainly lost it’s original copy. One was purchased in Hong Kong and I am certain I did not leave details for the purchase, the other was bought through an authentic eBay store.
> Reading through the threads it seems that the Australian stores (SYD) are not as helpful in comparison to the US and EU. Especially if you were not contacted by CS for the issue since this would not be in my purchase history. I had paid great amounts for both of these babies over $5000 each. The melting of the handles had actually happened to the galet before in which they offered a store credit in 2015 however I declined and insisted to have it repaired. Sorry for the long comment but really hoping someone could help give me advice to my particular situation as I don’t want to go in store with the bags by having the SA telling me there is no such recall etc.



You can call client services and have them set up an appointment for you at your local store to have them take a look at your bags.  I would think they would work with you since the bags are melting.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Well, my melting Boetie was returned from CS, with a note that it is "outside the (recall) time frame." They didn't even offer to fix it. 

Not thrilled TBH.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

mrsinsyder said:


> Well, my melting Boetie was returned from CS, with a note that it is "outside the (recall) time frame." They didn't even offer to fix it.
> 
> Not thrilled TBH.



That’s a shame, they should have fixed it for you.  [emoji853]


----------



## chiclawyer

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Just an FYI I had a hard time getting a hold of client services, I waited a week and ended up going into my local store with my bag. I still  haven’t connected with them after leaving several voice mails.



Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## mrsinsyder

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> That’s a shame, they should have fixed it for you.  [emoji853]


Yeah, I'm very surprised they just sent it back to the boutique and didn't even hold onto it to see if I wanted it repaired or not....


----------



## Kathleen37

mrsinsyder said:


> Well, my melting Boetie was returned from CS, with a note that it is "outside the (recall) time frame." They didn't even offer to fix it.
> 
> Not thrilled TBH.



That's ridiculous. Speak with the store manager and ask when they are going to repair it if they don't want to refund you.


----------



## pjhm

mrsinsyder said:


> Yeah, I'm very surprised they just sent it back to the boutique and didn't even hold onto it to see if I wanted it repaired or not....


Perhaps some stores are more customer friendly than others. I don't know where you live but the San Francisco store isn't very concerned about giving good service, but the Crystal's store in Las Vegas is phenomenal.


----------



## vinbenphon1

mrsinsyder said:


> Well, my melting Boetie was returned from CS, with a note that it is "outside the (recall) time frame." They didn't even offer to fix it.
> 
> Not thrilled TBH.


Wha... that is absurd considering they had it for quite a few weeks.


----------



## vinbenphon1

S_scofielf said:


> Hi guys, I’ve read the entire thread and I’m hoping someone could help me with my problem. I own 2 W totes from 2014 one in galet and one in pistachio (yellow) both of which has glazing issues where there seems to be small melted spots on the handles. As this bag is a discontinued product and was a timeless purchase of mine, I had not been careful with the receipt and most certainly lost it’s original copy. One was purchased in Hong Kong and I am certain I did not leave details for the purchase, the other was bought through an authentic eBay store.
> Reading through the threads it seems that the Australian stores (SYD) are not as helpful in comparison to the US and EU. Especially if you were not contacted by CS for the issue since this would not be in my purchase history. I had paid great amounts for both of these babies over $5000 each. The melting of the handles had actually happened to the galet before in which they offered a store credit in 2015 however I declined and insisted to have it repaired. Sorry for the long comment but really hoping someone could help give me advice to my particular situation as I don’t want to go in store with the bags by having the SA telling me there is no such recall etc.


So your saying the store will not help you even though you haven't been to the store to find out, which is really the only option. Go and find out as there is really nothing anyone here can do to help other than telling you to call CS, which is obvious anyway. Why would there be no purchase history? I'm in Aus and was not contacted about this. I used my initiative and went to the store. Otherwise you could spend $100 bucks on a plane ticket and take them to a Melbourne Store.


----------



## mrsinsyder

vinbenphon1 said:


> Wha... that is absurd considering they had it for quite a few weeks.


Yeah, a month.


----------



## shalomjude

Store here trying to replace my SC strap even the bag is starting to show signs of glazing issue ... becoming sticky etc....seems to be the same old story repair .. repair.. repair and then wait for months and months for the repair to actually happen....one bag took 12 months.
Not to worry as it made me realise ... meh I don’t need LV .. bikes rock my world now


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> Store here trying to replace my SC strap even the bag is starting to show signs of glazing issue ... becoming sticky etc....seems to be the same old story repair .. repair.. repair and then wait for months and months for the repair to actually happen....one bag took 12 months.
> Not to worry as it made me realise ... meh I don’t need LV .. bikes rock my world now


What did Client Services say?


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> What did Client Services say?


Nothing as they don’t care
I have other bags with glazing issues as I won’t bother as it is always the same response
Always
Not to worry


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> Nothing as they don’t care
> I have other bags with glazing issues as I won’t bother as it is always the same response
> Always
> Not to worry


You could always take them on a little holiday and try Melbourne. Lol.  But only you know whether it is worth pursuing. Me, I'm like a dog with a bone... hehe, I guess that's why I chose to do law.


----------



## EveyB

vinbenphon1 said:


> Me, I'm like a dog with a bone... hehe, I guess that's why I chose to do law.


Lol


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> You could always take them on a little holiday and try Melbourne. Lol.  But only you know whether it is worth pursuing. Me, I'm like a dog with a bone... hehe, I guess that's why I chose to do law.



Nah I wasted enough of my time and money at that horrible store
They don’t care as there is always someone spending money  
Glad you were able to receive a favourable outcome❤️


----------



## forever.elise

pjhm said:


> Perhaps some stores are more customer friendly than others. I don't know where you live but the San Francisco store isn't very concerned about giving good service, but the Crystal's store in Las Vegas is phenomenal.



Agree about San Francisco Union Square. I have bought two bags there and had an issue with one of them in the past. Less than helpful and not knowledgeable about the products at all. I could go into quite a story but I’ll just to move past. Thats SF as a city though...just a shame.


----------



## thesassygirl2

pjhm said:


> Perhaps some stores are more customer friendly than others. I don't know where you live but the San Francisco store isn't very concerned about giving good service, but the Crystal's store in Las Vegas is phenomenal.



Yes, the store in Crystals in Vegas was amazing.  I definitely recommend them! I didn't even get a call about the Pochette Metis recall.  I saw that mine had glazing issues and took it in based on all the "rumors" online.  They didn't even ask for proof of purchase or anything.  They just took my bag and asked if I wanted store credit or do an exchange.  I ended up exchanging it for the Petite Boite Chapeau!  I also had the chance to meet the in-house artist who can paint anything I want on my Petite Boite.  Overall, it was a super comfortable, seamless transaction.


----------



## Baglady777

For those who had a defective Pochette Metis, did you purchase something else or get another Pochette Metis?  I just returned my Pochette Metis because the glazing was a problem, and am torn between getting another one or trying something else. Have they solved the issues with the new models?


----------



## KS3

Baglady777 said:


> For those who had a defective Pochette Metis, did you purchase something else or get another Pochette Metis?  I just returned my Pochette Metis because the glazing was a problem, and am torn between getting another one or trying something else. Have they solved the issues with the new models?



I purchased something else as I was done with constantly worrying and not using or enjoying my bag. I was told the issues have been resolved with the 2018 models. 
If you love the pm it doesn’t hurt to get a newer model and give it try. If you run into any quality issues you know that LV will take care of it.


----------



## Baglady777

KS3 said:


> I purchased something else as I was done with constantly worrying and not using or enjoying my bag. I was told the issues have been resolved with the 2018 models.
> If you love the pm it doesn’t hurt to get a newer model and give it try. If you run into any quality issues you know that LV will take care of it.



Thanks KS3-  I really would love to get a newer PM, but it’s hard to know whether issues have really been addressed. I’m going to wait a bit and see what others experience.


----------



## chiclawyer

chiclawyer said:


> I received a voicemail from someone at LV client services regarding three items purchased in 2015: coquelicot epi neverfull, pochette metis mono, and noir empreinte key pouch. I called him back but got his voicemail. I’ll update this post once I hear back from him!



Update: I had hadn’t heard back from the guy after several days (I also tried calling him a few more times with no answer). I ended up calling the main LV CS #, and they actually were able to directly connect me to the guy who originally called me. He made an appointment for me to exchange all three items in the store this weekend. I have to say, I was starting to lose interest in the brand but this level of customer service has reignited my love for LV. I can’t imagine another brand proactively calling customers to offer free exchanges of 4 year-old items. Pretty impressive!


----------



## mrsinsyder

I'm so surprised to have had such a markedly different experience. My bag's glazing is clearly having issues and even stuck to the dustbag, but it's about a year outside of this "recall" timeframe. My store sent it off and it got sent back without even an offer to repair it - it came back with a label that said "no repair necessary" when there's spots of glazing that have already worn off. I don't get it.


----------



## carvedwords

mrsinsyder said:


> I'm so surprised to have had such a markedly different experience. My bag's glazing is clearly having issues and even stuck to the dustbag, but it's about a year outside of this "recall" timeframe. My store sent it off and it got sent back without even an offer to repair it - it came back with a label that said "no repair necessary" when there's spots of glazing that have already worn off. I don't get it.



The items that had glazing issues were exchanged right then and there. They were never sent off for repair evaluation. I would speak to the store quality manager and keep pressing the issue.


----------



## mrsinsyder

carvedwords said:


> The items that had glazing issues were exchanged right then and there. They were never sent off for repair evaluation. I would speak to the store quality manager and keep pressing the issue.


They were going to exchange it on the spot, but when they put the date code into the computer, it rejected it because it was not a "recall" date code. The store seems pretty uninterested. I've always had really great CS from LV so I'm just surprised.


----------



## bayborn

mrsinsyder said:


> I'm so surprised to have had such a markedly different experience. My bag's glazing is clearly having issues and even stuck to the dustbag, but it's about a year outside of this "recall" timeframe. My store sent it off and it got sent back without even an offer to repair it - it came back with a label that said "no repair necessary" when there's spots of glazing that have already worn off. I don't get it.


Call LV and ask to speak to a Resolution Specialist. Don't give up because someone obviously made a terrible judgment call and returned that bag to you without an explanation. Sometimes you have to go above the store level for proper resolution of issues.


----------



## EmmJay

mrsinsyder said:


> They were going to exchange it on the spot, but when they put the date code into the computer, it rejected it because it was not a "recall" date code. The store seems pretty uninterested. I've always had really great CS from LV so I'm just surprised.



You should post your experience/issue on LV social media. I’ve done that before and my issue was resolved. Good luck!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

bayborn said:


> Call LV and ask to speak to a Resolution Specialist. Don't give up because someone obviously made a terrible judgment call and returned that bag to you without an explanation. Sometimes you have to go above the store level for proper resolution of issues.


Thanks, I’ll try this.


----------



## bayborn

mrsinsyder said:


> Thanks, I’ll try this.


YW


----------



## Princess CFD

Another Australian (Sydney)  experience to add to the collection.
I called up CS early this week and asked about getting an appointment to return my bag but didn’t hear anything back so I just turned up and explained on arrival what was wrong. The bag was a Capucines from 2014. It was already showing signs of melting glazing. They pretty much immediately offered to exchange. 
They didn’t have any Capucines in store that I wanted (tried them all) so they have ordered me a new one that I did want. Will get it in a few weeks. 
Overall I thought the service was excellent from the SA and Manager.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Princess CFD said:


> Another Australian (Sydney)  experience to add to the collection.
> I called up CS early this week and asked about getting an appointment to return my bag but didn’t hear anything back so I just turned up and explained on arrival what was wrong. The bag was a Capucines from 2014. It was already showing signs of melting glazing. They pretty much immediately offered to exchange.
> They didn’t have any Capucines in store that I wanted (tried them all) so they have ordered me a new one that I did want. Will get it in a few weeks.
> Overall I thought the service was excellent from the SA and Manager.


Great to hear. Looking forward to seeing your new bag.


----------



## sandra cheong

I have the speedy empreinte 30 in noir with date manufactured of Aug 2015. I am starting to see some dents on tne glazing. Does anyone know if this is part of the recall ?


----------



## EmmJay

sandra cheong said:


> I have the speedy empreinte 30 in noir with date manufactured of Aug 2015. I am starting to see some dents on tne glazing. Does anyone know if this is part of the recall ?


I believe it is. If you’re near a store, take it in for inspection.


----------



## shalomjude

Princess CFD said:


> Another Australian (Sydney)  experience to add to the collection.
> I called up CS early this week and asked about getting an appointment to return my bag but didn’t hear anything back so I just turned up and explained on arrival what was wrong. The bag was a Capucines from 2014. It was already showing signs of melting glazing. They pretty much immediately offered to exchange.
> They didn’t have any Capucines in store that I wanted (tried them all) so they have ordered me a new one that I did want. Will get it in a few weeks.
> Overall I thought the service was excellent from the SA and Manager.


That’s good ... Stark contrast to the store here .... I called the CSI and spoke to someone and he started that he couldn’t do anything and stand by the store’s action. I just thought I would try one more time haha... at least I know now never to purchase from LV again


----------



## Gimmethebag

sandra cheong said:


> I have the speedy empreinte 30 in noir with date manufactured of Aug 2015. I am starting to see some dents on tne glazing. Does anyone know if this is part of the recall ?


 
That should be. I would take it in.


----------



## Momof3ducklings

chiclawyer said:


> Update: I had hadn’t heard back from the guy after several days (I also tried calling him a few more times with no answer). I ended up calling the main LV CS #, and they actually were able to directly connect me to the guy who originally called me. He made an appointment for me to exchange all three items in the store this weekend. I have to say, I was starting to lose interest in the brand but this level of customer service has reignited my love for LV. I can’t imagine another brand proactively calling customers to offer free exchanges of 4 year-old items. Pretty impressive!


Yes!  I agreed their customer service is beyond excellent!  Jan 30 I received phone call from a LV Client Services for 3 items that I purchased in 2013 & 2014 that I can bring it for exchanged to whatever I like st their local store since these products are no longer available! Last Saturday I told her I’m on the way to the store, called the store manager there! I came in got exchanged! Also the one o was wearing on that day the threading came off at the corner of the opening of the bag and I told her can I get it fix.  She then checked the bag said the glazing is scratched and it’s the starting sign of melting.  I got offer to get a brand new one or I could choose another bag. I got the brand new exactly the same style.  They balance out and returns $100 plus in cash!   I was pleased!!!


----------



## mrsjenkins25

Cheekyrn1 said:


> Happy news. I called CS this afternoon. The young lady was delightful..I simply asked her if my bag, the Montaigne GM empriente noir is on the recall list. She looked it up on computer and said yes it is...she said I was not notified yet because the store I purchased it at had not been notified yet..she said I could go to the store and either purchase a new one or any bag of my choice with the same funds...since I do not have a local store but will be traveling to New York in 3 weeks she actually called the New York store of my choice and scheduled a shopping appointment...superb customer service



I tried calling and the lady told me there is no such thing as a recall list and there was no one to assist me right now. I got this bag after the melie started falling apart and it’s been and issue from the start. I just stopped using it.


----------



## vaz

My Fascinante is from the 43rd week 2012 and has the same melting issues, I brought it into the store but I was told the glazing problems are from 2013 so they have sent it off for evaluation, I don’t know if they will fix it or replace it or just return it to me , fingers crossed they can do something with it


----------



## chicmm

Due to the recall, I inspected my Pochette Metis and sure enough there was  a small glazing issue where the bag opens.  I brought it to a LV store in Dallas and the SC confirmed a problem and looked on the computer for protocol.  She said they could send the bag bag and have it completely reglazed.  I asked if they would repair the small area with the problem and she said no, they will reglaze the entire bag.  I should get the bag back in 6 to 8 weeks.  The whole experience was very pleasant.  I purchased the bag in May of 2017.


----------



## Handbag1234

I had three  bags recalled due to glaze issues. One I’d sold, the other two I took back to the store and they gave me a credit note for full amount on spot. I’m happy with the aftersales service given.


----------



## Handbag1234

fabuleux said:


> That’s nice. Then you made extra money and you got to wear the bag for free for a period of time. That’s a good deal, right?



Same happened to me. I nearly fell of my chair in shock. I got credit note for current retail price on two quite old but expensive bags.


----------



## MissCielle

SeeCindyHi said:


> I requested a repair for my Ikat. It was only the glazing that was the issue, basically turned to play dough. The operations manager at the LV store told me they cannot fix it. Parts are not available. She mentioned that one customer had it fixed and the color came back not matching which the customer was not happy about. You’re very lucky to have been able to repair it. I wish it was an option for me. I will miss it terribly. They are going to try to fix my Pochette Metis glazing. Hoping they don’t kick it back and say no.




I am in the same situation. I recently got a phone call from LV telling me to bring in my Ikat Neverfull gm (from 2013) and my Pochette Metis which I bought in May of 2015

The straps on my Ikat had been replaced in the fall of 2015 because they had melted on my jacket that summer. I wish they had replaced the upper trim as well, because the two leathers didn't really match. But anyways, I accepted the repair.
I have had no problems with my Pochette Metis. It was still as good as new and I really loved that bag.

So yesterday I had an appointment with an SA in my local store. (Sadly the SA that I used to work with is no longer there.)
My question to you is regarding the Ikat Neverfull. But I am mentioning my Pochette Metis too, just because I had to return that bag as well.

The SA told me I had to return both of my bags because they are called back to be destroyed because they are faulty. 
He said he can order me a new Pochette Metis, or I can get a credit note for the current retail price. I really wish I could have just kept my old one, which to my eye and feel was all good, but I guess I am also ok with getting a new one, as long as it will have no issues. 

MY QUESTION IS regarding my Ikat Neverfull gm. I said to the SA that because this is i a limited editon bag, that I have to give up, I expect the credit for it to be more than what the current retail price is for the regular Neverfull gm. Which I didn't know the price of at that time. He didn't answer me, but he left for a while, and (I guess) he had asked someone about the price?

--  Anyways, to make a long story short, I called customer service the next morning and I found out that I have only received a credit note for the regular Neverfull gm - and not for a limited edition one --

So I want to ask everyone who has had to return their Ikat Neverfull if you also have only received a credit note for the current price of a regular Neverfull ? I just don't feel it is fair. Because we paid more for our limited edition bags, right? 
Also the SA should have told me right away, especially since I asked him about it during our meeting, and before I gave up my bag.
To be honest. I actually regret I brought my bags back to the store. I would have rather kept my ltd edt Ikat Neverfull instead of getting a credit note for the regular one (the bag was repaired and all good) and I have had no problems with my Pochette Metis, which was actually my favorite bag.

-- Also if you have received a credit note for any other limited edition bag I would appreciate to know if you got credit for the value of a ltd edt bag or only for the regular one? --


I hope this made sense.Thank you for letting med share. And I hope this will help others in the same situation too.


----------



## duna

Has anyone had glazing problems with City Steamers from that time frame (2013/2015) ? I want to buy a CS from 2015 but am worried that it might have the same problem.....


----------



## MissCielle

MissCielle said:


> I am in the same situation. I recently got a phone call from LV telling me to bring in my Ikat Neverfull gm (from 2013) and my Pochette Metis which I bought in May of 2015
> 
> The straps on my Ikat had been replaced in the fall of 2015 because they had melted on my jacket that summer. I wish they had replaced the upper trim as well, because the two leathers didn't really match. But anyways, I accepted the repair.
> I have had no problems with my Pochette Metis. It was still as good as new and I really loved that bag.
> 
> So yesterday I had an appointment with an SA in my local store. (Sadly the SA that I used to work with is no longer there.)
> My question to you is regarding the Ikat Neverfull. But I am mentioning my Pochette Metis too, just because I had to return that bag as well.
> 
> The SA told me I had to return both of my bags because they are called back to be destroyed because they are faulty.
> He said he can order me a new Pochette Metis, or I can get a credit note for the current retail price. I really wish I could have just kept my old one, which to my eye and feel was all good, but I guess I am also ok with getting a new one, as long as it will have no issues.
> 
> MY QUESTION IS regarding my Ikat Neverfull gm. I said to the SA that because this is i a limited editon bag, that I have to give up, I expect the credit for it to be more than what the current retail price is for the regular Neverfull gm. Which I didn't know the price of at that time. He didn't answer me, but he left for a while, and (I guess) he had asked someone about the price?
> 
> --  Anyways, to make a long story short, I called customer service the next morning and I found out that I have only received a credit note for the regular Neverfull gm - and not for a limited edition one --
> 
> So I want to ask everyone who has had to return their Ikat Neverfull if you also have only received a credit note for the current price of a regular Neverfull ? I just don't feel it is fair. Because we paid more for our limited edition bags, right?
> Also the SA should have told me right away, especially since I asked him about it during our meeting, and before I gave up my bag.
> To be honest. I actually regret I brought my bags back to the store. I would have rather kept my ltd edt Ikat Neverfull instead of getting a credit note for the regular one (the bag was repaired and all good) and I have had no problems with my Pochette Metis, which was actually my favorite bag.
> 
> -- Also if you have received a credit note for any other limited edition bag I would appreciate to know if you got credit for the value of a ltd edt bag or only for the regular one? --
> 
> 
> I hope this made sense.Thank you for letting med share. And I hope this will help others in the same situation too.



I did some research myself.
I checked my receipts. In the summer/autumn of 2012 I bought these two Neverfulls:

- May 29th: The regular Neverfull gm in Damier Ebene. I payed NOK 4.550 (=USD525.44)
- September 11th: The Limited Edition Kusama Neverfull mm. I payed NOK 7.000 (=USD808.37)

I payed a lot more for my Ltd etd. Kusama Neverfull mm, than what I payed for my regular Neverfull gm in DE.

And so I think LV should definitely honor that price difference. If they really want to do this right,


Edit: I bought my Ikat Neverfull gm in Salzburg summer of 2013, and sadly I can't find the receipt. If anyone knows what the retail price was back then, it would be interesting to know. Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

MissCielle said:


> I did some research myself.
> I checked my receipts. In the summer/autumn of 2012 I bought these two Neverfulls:
> 
> - May 29th: The regular Neverfull gm in Damier Ebene. I payed NOK 4.550 (=USD525.44)
> - September 11th: The Limited Edition Kusama Neverfull mm. I payed NOK 7.000 (=USD808.37)
> 
> I payed a lot more for my Ltd etd. Kusama Neverfull mm, than what I payed for my regular Neverfull gm in DE.
> 
> And so I think LV should definitely honor that price difference. If they really want to do this right,
> 
> 
> Edit: I bought my Ikat Neverfull gm in Salzburg summer of 2013, and sadly I can't find the receipt. If anyone knows what the retail price was back then, it would be interesting to know. Thank you!



Hi! LV Services has information on all of your transactions. I called them the other day to request a receipt emailed to me from a purchase in February 2010.


----------



## MissCielle

EmmJay said:


> Hi! LV Services has information on all of your transactions. I called them the other day to request a receipt emailed to me from a purchase in February 2010.


Yes, you are right. All our transactions should be available in the same system now. Thank you.


----------



## Annabel Lee

I got a call from one of my favorite SAs a couple of weeks ago about my violet Capucines MM. Honestly, I've considered selling this bag in the past as I can't seem to combat the slouchiness settling around the corners, but the glazing isn't bad. I'll be keeping mine unless/until it gets worse.


----------



## MizukiiMoon

I’m hoping to get my Pochette Metis with glazing issues replaced at Louis Vuitton Harrods (where I purchased it in 2014). Does anyone know whether you have to have the original receipt/invoice in order for them to replace, as I can’t seem to find it, the department is not picking up the phone and I’m doing my annual yearly visit to the store this Sunday. Thanks


----------



## katie's mum

MizukiiMoon said:


> I’m hoping to get my Pochette Metis with glazing issues replaced at Louis Vuitton Harrods (where I purchased it in 2014). Does anyone know whether you have to have the original receipt/invoice in order for them to replace, as I can’t seem to find it, the department is not picking up the phone and I’m doing my annual yearly visit to the store this Sunday. Thanks



No, they can look it up in your purchase history.


----------



## PurseUOut

duna said:


> Has anyone had glazing problems with City Steamers from that time frame (2013/2015) ? I want to buy a CS from 2015 but am worried that it might have the same problem.....



Unless you are getting an incredible deal (~50% or more off retail), I'd avoid buying lv leather bags manufactured in 2015 because of all the quality issues. All of my empreinte pieces from 2015 were recalled recently. Since you're not the original purchaser you'll likely be on the hook for the cost of glazing repairs.


----------



## Momof3ducklings

duna said:


> I'm shocked that so many different styles have this glazing issue! I've had to give up my 2 Soft Lockits and am still very annoyed about it.


I had Lockit MM V.CA. Magnolia in 2014, and I really love it!  Someone actually told me they didn’t believe LV have such beautiful color and nice design bag too! (She thought LV is for mature/old people) !  I had to gave up that bag but I’m ok with the exchange for Haynes Marina Magnolia that I’ve picked!!!


----------



## Meesh202

Gor a call from LV client services regarding items purchased in 2014-2015.

I call back and left a message.

Does anyone know if there are recalls from that period?


----------



## Bronzi522

Meesh202 said:


> Gor a call from LV client services regarding items purchased in 2014-2015.
> 
> I call back and left a message.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are recalls from that period?


I had a Soft Lockit from 2014 that was on recall list. I hadn’t gotten a call, but had melted glazing. Would have never looked except for this forum. That started me back on LV obsession . However, now on Ban Island. Thank you again for connecting me with Sam. She is great and will be using her going forward. SA at my local boutique is nice, but not feeling it.


----------



## Meesh202

Bronzi522 said:


> I had a Soft Lockit from 2014 that was on recall list. I hadn’t gotten a call, but had melted glazing. Would have never looked except for this forum. That started me back on LV obsession . However, now on Ban Island. Thank you again for connecting me with Sam. She is great and will be using her going forward. SA at my local boutique is nice, but not feeling it.


Hey! So welcome! Sam is great!

I am super sick but will be looking at my reverse pm when I’m feeling better.

I’m wondering if the call is about my Infini empriente artsy.....


----------



## laureng24

My 2013 Neverfull DE was is very gently worn.  It sat in the closet for the majority of its life (not sure why).  The last few months, I rediscovered my Neverfull DE.  Now, my glazing on my straps are cracked to the point it looks like a dog chewed it.  There are also little bubbles in the trim not on the handles.  That is concerning given how little it was used - unfortunately there is no way to prove that.  My SA said it was "normal wear and tear" but given I had only worn it a few months, I am not sure if that is true.

I really don't think my situation is normal wear and tear.  Does anyone feel like they have a defective Neverfull DE?


----------



## Bronzi522

Meesh202 said:


> Hey! So welcome! Sam is great!
> 
> I am super sick but will be looking at my reverse pm when I’m feeling better.
> 
> I’m wondering if the call is about my Infini empriente artsy.....


Feel better. I ❤️My reverse PM. Took her out Wednesday for first time.


----------



## Meesh202

Bronzi522 said:


> Feel better. I ❤️My reverse PM. Took her out Wednesday for first time.


Thanks! Enjoy her she is a pretty bag!


----------



## Bella2015

I have an artsy empriente as well but they never indicated that it was on the list.


----------



## Meesh202

Bella2015 said:


> I have an artsy empriente as well but they never indicated that it was on the list.


Good to know. I guess I’ll wait to hear.....


----------



## gabz

Is melting what is considered a defect? Cracked glazing is still wear and tear? Thx


----------



## duna

Meesh202 said:


> Gor a call from LV client services regarding items purchased in 2014-2015.
> 
> I call back and left a message.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are recalls from that period?



They are mostly from that period.


----------



## Medusa

I received a voice message on my cellphone from this number 14698452716 (TX code) - the male voice  claiming that he is from LV client services asked me to call him back regarding my LV pochette metis purchase that I made at Saks Fifth in Atlanta. Is this call legit? How did he get my number and my purchase  info? . I still have the voice message saved up in my phone. Did anyone of you guys out there receive such a call? I emailed both LV and Saks Fifth customer service to let them know. Thanks


----------



## gabz

Yes its legit
There is a huge thread on this


----------



## Photoxynthesis

mrssullivan10 said:


> I went in last night and they gave me store credit for my Pochette Métis at the 1890 price mine was preloved so I didn’t have the receipt but I had paid for it to be reglazed in 2017. The glaze was peeling and the store manager found a small crack in the same corner as the glazing issue. I ended up getting it in the marine rouge empreinte.  They advise me once it starts with the small cracks there is nothing that can be done.


I really hope I can get credit for my purse, I bought it on the real real, just because I had to luck in finding it and I was getting impatient. It is a 2015 model and I examined mine today and I found two cracks!!! I'm so devastated! I really hope that they will accept it. I haven't had it repaired int the past and it didn't come with the original receipt.


----------



## Medusa

gabz said:


> Yes its legit
> There is a huge thread on this


Really? thanks so much for letting me know.  what a relief.


----------



## Medusa

Medusa said:


> Really? thanks so much for letting me know.  what a relief.


Do you know the name of the thread? thanks again


----------



## miss_chiff

Here you go... 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rumour-re-louis-vuitton-recall.998968/


----------



## mrsinsyder

LMAO


----------



## Medusa

miss_chiff said:


> Here you go...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rumour-re-louis-vuitton-recall.998968/


thank you  .. I feel bad now.. #soignorant


----------



## miss_chiff

Medusa said:


> thank you  .. I feel bad now.. #soignorant


Lol...no worries. You wouldn’t know unless you frequent the LV forum often.


----------



## missyb

Medusa said:


> I received a voice message on my cellphone from this number 14698452716 (TX code) - the male voice  claiming that he is from LV client services asked me to call him back regarding my LV pochette metis purchase that I made at Saks Fifth in Atlanta. Is this call legit? How did he get my number and my purchase  info? . I still have the voice message saved up in my phone. Did anyone of you guys out there receive such a call? I emailed both LV and Saks Fifth customer service to let them know. Thanks



This is a legit call. Your info is all in their system from your purchases. Do you remember filling out a card with your info with your purchase? The serial number from your bag will come up in lv system as you bring the owner.


----------



## Melfontana

Lmao - it’s legit, that’s how they got your contact info and purchase history. They have been contacting people who purchased certain bags that may be defective.


----------



## Bronzi522

Medusa said:


> thank you  .. I feel bad now.. #soignorant


You are not. Don’t blame you. I got a call from an 800# that left a msg ( I don’t answer unknown #’s). Message was supposedly from my company regarding some stock and said not urgent. Googled 800# and got some odd results. Checked stock transfer # for my company’s agent and # didn’t match. I was part of the Equifax breach, Target breach and my company had a breach, so ......I did nothing. 

However a week or so later, Simone internally reached out to me for same issue via internal firewall. We can’t be too careful these days.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Found some glazing peeling off on my strap where the clips are attached. When I sent my PM in for the flap replacement I kept the strap. I'm hoping to take it in soon and see if they can reglaze my strap.


----------



## pjhm

gabz said:


> Is melting what is considered a defect? Cracked glazing is still wear and tear? Thx


That was my experience. My cracked glazed handles on Azur Speedy 25 were replaced and it cost me $120.
My SpeedyB 25 Empriente in Infini was replaced without a blink, didn't cost me a penny, due to dents in glazing.


----------



## lipstick_bandit

Were Metis Hobos on the list? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gailabomb

lipstick_bandit said:


> Were Metis Hobos on the list?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Yes


----------



## mangojuice

at the risk of sounding ignorant... whats the difference between a bag on the recall list vs a bag with a known defect (such as the palm springs backpack)?


----------



## lallybelle

mangojuice said:


> at the risk of soundingecause of a ignorant... whats the difference between a bag on the recall list vs a bag with a known defect (such as the palm springs backpack)?



The bags are on recall because of the known glazing issues that LV experienced over that time (2013-2015). 

Newer bags seem to be more on a case by basis as LV would normally do. If your bag has a defect they should take care of you regardless.


----------



## mangojuice

lallybelle said:


> The bags are on recall because of the known glazing issues that LV experienced over that time (2013-2015).
> 
> Newer bags seem to be more on a case by basis as LV would normally do. If your bag has a defect they should take care of you regardless.


thanks for the explanation! i agree - especially for the price we pay!


----------



## Butterlite

Ive read this whole thread, but not in a couple of weeks, and I’m just getting caught up. Did I read somewhere in here that the DE neverfull from the time period was part of the recall? Has anyone heard of the agendas from that time period being recalled due to glazing issues as well? Tia


----------



## Emsidee

Butterlite said:


> Ive read this whole thread, but not in a couple of weeks, and I’m just getting caught up. Did I read somewhere in here that the DE neverfull from the time period was part of the recall? Has anyone heard of the agendas from that time period being recalled due to glazing issues as well? Tia


The recall is mostly for empreinte items and the pochette metis, metis hobo and w tote as far as I’ve read.


----------



## Maymyothu

Called CS regarding my Emprente Clay purchased 2016. They told me everything on my list of purchase is not on recall except for the Retiro NM from 2015. The question is how come they never contacted me? Went to the store and they giave me store credit.


----------



## Middle1

Maymyothu said:


> Called CS regarding my Emprente Clay purchased 2016. They told me everything on my list of purchase is not on recall except for the Retiro NM from 2015. The question is how come they never contacted me? Went to the store and they giave me store credit.


I was never contacted either and knew nothing about the Retiro NM recall until I read it on here. I called CS and was transferred to the store I'd purchased it from who told me that mine was part of the recall and helped me exchange for something else. I did have to pay to ship it to the store, but was not charged for overnight shipment of the new one. I was completely blown away, in a good way, with how they handled this, once I'd reached out to them. I'm not sure how others were contacted but I've had an email address change since that purchase so maybe that's why...


----------



## Meesh202

I talked to client services today. Infini empreinte curiese wallet and the infamous Ikat neverfull are the problem items. 2014-2015 purchases.

Do we have a list as people are getting these calls where we can just scan for items we may own? I was told by client services if you were gifted an item they won’t tell you if it has a recall or a problem. They’re only reaching out to whoever is  shown as the original purchaser.

fyi: I own multiple ikats. three of my four had the repairs done within the last year. Client services did not see anything other than the one they were calling me about and had no record of the repairs even though I have the slip from the store? I thought that was a little strange.....

All items were purchased and I have the receipts to prove it but they can’t seem to locate it the history?


----------



## jellyv

Meesh202 said:


> Do we have a list as people are getting these calls where we can just scan for items we may own? nge.....
> 
> All items were purchased and I have the receipts to prove it but they can’t seem to locate it the history?


Really this is a store-helping-you-out kind of thing, not Client Services. An SA will dig further and will do the remedying necessary.

You can use the Search function on this thread to find bags and SLGs talked about for the recall.


----------



## fabuleux

I don't think it's reasonable to get upset at Louis Vuitton for not getting a call yet. They are still contacting people now as far as we know. This is affecting millions of customers. If you are made aware of this "recall" by reading this thread, simply head over to the store with your potentially affected item.


----------



## Maymyothu

Actually, I am happy with the end result as I wasn’t using my Retiro for the last two years, just that I won’t know about the recall if not for TPF.


----------



## Bronzi522

Emsidee said:


> The recall is mostly for empreinte items and the pochette metis, metis hobo and w tote as far as I’ve read.


Soft Lockit seems to be one of them as well.  I checked mine from 2014 as a result of others saying they got calls regarding it being recalled.  CS told me mine wasn't but glazing was melted.  Took the store manager 10 min to tell me it was defective and I was getting a credit.


----------



## nicole0612

The only bag that I have from 2015 seems to have some of the edging totally removed, but not dented. The rest of my 2015 items are SLG and either seem ok in the edging or have never been used, but the SLG were all gifts so I don’t have the receipts for them anyway. For the bag, does this look like just normal wear and tear? I do baby my bags, but I have also used this bag many times. I can arrange to go to a store if needed, but can’t just drop by for an eval since there is not a store in my city. Thanks for the advice so far and for any opinion about if the wear on this bag is as expected.


----------



## Bella2015

My Montaigne GM was recalled


----------



## Cheekyrn1

I returned my Montaigne gm empriente this weekend ...received store credit for full amount including tax....the store clerk took it with no questions asked. Entire transaction took less than 5 minutes...


----------



## rravic

Cheekyrn1 said:


> I returned my Montaigne gm empriente this weekend ...received store credit for full amount including tax....the store clerk took it with no questions asked. Entire transaction took less than 5 minutes...


Do you recall what the date code for your bag was? Mine was made in late 2015 and I'm concerned it will begin to have issues. My bag has only be carried in public twice, many times around the house  
Tried to call CS, and got the run-around that there is no active recall. Im wondering if its worth just showing up at the store with bag -in hand and going about it that way. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Cheekyrn1

rravic said:


> Do you recall what the date code for your bag was? Mine was made in late 2015 and I'm concerned it will begin to have issues. My bag has only be carried in public twice, many times around the house
> Tried to call CS, and got the run-around that there is no active recall. Im wondering if its worth just showing up at the store with bag -in hand and going about it that way.
> Thanks!!


I think it was 2014 but I can’t swear to it.  I also seldom used it...I was going to use it for a weekend get away and took it out of cupboard and was shocked at it’s condition. That’s why I called customer service in the first place...the first person was of no help...then I started reading about this topic on here and made another call and that agent was very helpful..I would suggest making another call


----------



## rravic

If I call again, Im just not sure what to say! They've asked if I have been contacted which I have not and I dont want to ile about that.


----------



## pjhm

rravic said:


> If I call again, Im just not sure what to say! They've asked if I have been contacted which I have not and I dont want to ile about that.


I called when I saw dents in my empriente handles and strap--had I not seen any disintegration, I would not have been concerned.
When I took bag in for inspection, the SA or CA said "Same thing happened to my bag." Thus, I believe they have to see some type of damage. My bag was made in 2013 although purchased in 2015.


----------



## AJMICK

Meesh202 said:


> I talked to client services today. Infini empreinte curiese wallet and the infamous Ikat neverfull are the problem items. 2014-2015 purchases.
> 
> Do we have a list as people are getting these calls where we can just scan for items we may own? I was told by client services if you were gifted an item they won’t tell you if it has a recall or a problem. They’re only reaching out to whoever is  shown as the original purchaser.
> 
> fyi: I own multiple ikats. three of my four had the repairs done within the last year. Client services did not see anything other than the one they were calling me about and had no record of the repairs even though I have the slip from the store? I thought that was a little strange.....
> 
> All items were purchased and I have the receipts to prove it but they can’t seem to locate it the history?



Is your curieuse showing signs of melting? I’m asking because I have one that was listed on the recall list but so far it’s okay so I’m holding onto it. My SA told me that if it fails in the future it will be replaced. Now I’m using it to see how it holds up.


----------



## vinbenphon1

rravic said:


> Do you recall what the date code for your bag was? Mine was made in late 2015 and I'm concerned it will begin to have issues. My bag has only be carried in public twice, many times around the house
> Tried to call CS, and got the run-around that there is no active recall. Im wondering if its worth just showing up at the store with bag -in hand and going about it that way.
> Thanks!!


You say your concerned it will begin to have issues. Is there actually anything wrong with your bag?


----------



## LVLOYAL12

Middle1 said:


> I was never contacted either and knew nothing about the Retiro NM recall until I read it on here. I called CS and was transferred to the store I'd purchased it from who told me that mine was part of the recall and helped me exchange for something else. I did have to pay to ship it to the store, but was not charged for overnight shipment of the new one. I was completely blown away, in a good way, with how they handled this, once I'd reached out to them. I'm not sure how others were contacted but I've had an email address change since that purchase so maybe that's why...



I was in Retiro clubhouse when I saw this. I called about my Retiro NM in noir & CS just said I’d be contacted if my bag (purchased in 2015) was recalled. She acted like she knew nothing about it. I was about to sell this bag. I would feel so bad selling a defective bag to someone.


----------



## LVLOYAL12

LVLOYAL12 said:


> I was in Retiro clubhouse when I saw this. I called about my Retiro NM in noir & CS just said I’d be contacted if my bag (purchased in 2015) was recalled. She acted like she knew nothing about it. I was about to sell this bag. I would feel so bad selling a defective bag to someone.



Nvm looks like it’s the Retiro in cerise that has been recalled not noir (sourced from Retiro clubhouse).


----------



## MinaMaria

Hi guys,

Just signed up to discuss my very recent experience with the PM recall for 2013-2015 models. 

I purchased my MIF 2015 mono PM last month from Fashionphile (in excellent conditon, and I had babied it ever since getting it) despite all the glazing issues with other PMs. Then I saw Minks4All’s video about her recent video about having to return her PM. 

This made me nervous so I checked my again to where she had issues and lo and behold, I had small cracks in the glazing and canvas in the same spots as hers. 

When I called the CS line, they seemed to know what I was talking about and wanted to know who the original owner was so they could look up the authenticity. Since it was fashionphile, I had no idea and so I had to go to the branch in person for a “product inspection”.

My branch in Yorkdale (Toronto) didn’t seemed surprised at all about the defects. 
Since I wasn’t the original owner, they have to ship it to the US to get authenticated but after it is, I have the option to exchange it for another mono PM or anything else from LV and had no problem putting me on a wait list for whatever I’d be interested in.  

She said it’s about a 6 month wait list for the mono and longer for the reverse. But she kept trying to persuade me to not get the mono. 

When her colleagues weren’t within earshot, she told me she’s got clients who’ve had to return their PMs 3 times with the same issue. She told me that due to the design of the bag, this issue will happen over and over again with the canvas PMs as the material isn’t able to withstand the awkward folds as easily as leather did.

She said that I can always get the mono PM and they will keep replacing it every time it happens, so I’ll probably do that or get the noir Empreinte. Though tbh, I’d rather just repair my PM if it had been possible instead.  

I have to say that I’m pleasantly surprised that they were willing to help me despite not being the registered owner, and how they are handling this matter. Anyone else gone in to get their bag checked?


----------



## Meesh202

AJMICK said:


> Is your curieuse showing signs of melting? I’m asking because I have one that was listed on the recall list but so far it’s okay so I’m holding onto it. My SA told me that if it fails in the future it will be replaced. Now I’m using it to see how it holds up.


Not damage at all. I actually never used in much. Looks brand new. My matching artsy has some odd discoloring though.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

LVLOYAL12 said:


> I was in Retiro clubhouse when I saw this. I called about my Retiro NM in noir & CS just said I’d be contacted if my bag (purchased in 2015) was recalled. She acted like she knew nothing about it. I was about to sell this bag. I would feel so bad selling a defective bag to someone.



Same thing happened to me. I also purchased in 2015, called CS & got the same response. I don’t see anything wrong with my bag at all though! If anyone knows the date code on their Retiro, who was recalled, I’d love to compare it to mine.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

LVLOYAL12 said:


> Nvm looks like it’s the Retiro in cerise that has been recalled not noir (sourced from Retiro clubhouse).



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## rravic

vinbenphon1 said:


> You say your concerned it will begin to have issues. Is there actually anything wrong with your bag?


None as of yet upon quick glance, but I havent used the bag much. I'll definitely need to check more closely. My primary concern is that others who have the same bag bought around the same time have had issues, probably more apparent with use/handling of the bag?


----------



## TangerineKandy

MinaMaria said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just signed up to discuss my very recent experience with the PM recall for 2013-2015 models.
> 
> I purchased my MIF 2015 mono PM last month from Fashionphile (in excellent conditon, and I had babied it ever since getting it) despite all the glazing issues with other PMs. Then I saw Minks4All’s video about her recent video about having to return her PM.
> 
> This made me nervous so I checked my again to where she had issues and lo and behold, I had small cracks in the glazing and canvas in the same spots as hers.
> 
> When I called the CS line, they seemed to know what I was talking about and wanted to know who the original owner was so they could look up the authenticity. Since it was fashionphile, I had no idea and so I had to go to the branch in person for a “product inspection”.
> 
> My branch in Yorkdale (Toronto) didn’t seemed surprised at all about the defects.
> Since I wasn’t the original owner, they have to ship it to the US to get authenticated but after it is, I have the option to exchange it for another mono PM or anything else from LV and had no problem putting me on a wait list for whatever I’d be interested in.
> 
> She said it’s about a 6 month wait list for the mono and longer for the reverse. But she kept trying to persuade me to not get the mono.
> 
> When her colleagues weren’t within earshot, she told me she’s got clients who’ve had to return their PMs 3 times with the same issue. She told me that due to the design of the bag, this issue will happen over and over again with the canvas PMs as the material isn’t able to withstand the awkward folds as easily as leather did.
> 
> She said that I can always get the mono PM and they will keep replacing it every time it happens, so I’ll probably do that or get the noir Empreinte. Though tbh, I’d rather just repair my PM if it had been possible instead.
> 
> I have to say that I’m pleasantly surprised that they were willing to help me despite not being the registered owner, and how they are handling this matter. Anyone else gone in to get their bag checked?


Please let me know what you choose, etc. I bought my mono PM preloved and had the flap replaced last year. I just noticed a crack in the same spot on the flap with the glazing still looking perfect. I'm wondering if I should take it in. 

My PM is the OG model made in France.


----------



## itsmree

Butterlite said:


> Ive read this whole thread, but not in a couple of weeks, and I’m just getting caught up. Did I read somewhere in here that the DE neverfull from the time period was part of the recall? Has anyone heard of the agendas from that time period being recalled due to glazing issues as well? Tia


that would be a lot of bags if the DE NF was as well. have you heard if this is true?


----------



## S_scofielf

Hey guys! 
Just wanted to update you on my previous concern about my 2 W totes. 
I called CS (Australia) in the morning in which they denied any knowledge or such recall. 
The handles were melted and I couldn’t use it either way so I took it in store that afternoon hoping to atleast have a repair. 

When I got there it just so happened an SA that I had purchased a kabuki petite Malle and a clunny Bb from was just walking up to the entrance. She instantly offered to help me when I told her I have some bags with glazing issues. 
As mentioned previously I don’t have the receipt and was purchased overseas so I dont remember leaving my details down at the time (2014). 
They tried to check for my name, email, phone number but no record. However because one of the W totes had actually been repaired before, they were able to find that in my account which was a form of verification. The SA left for awhile and when she came back she said she had to talk to her manager for a long time and told her I was a regular client in which she had agreed to give me a store credit out of good will. They valued it at 6.2k each which was a shocking 12k to spend. However they said because I did not have a proof of purchase I must use the store credit today rather than taking it home. 

Honestly at this point I was so happy and satisfied with the outcome they had offered but I was also having anxiety and brainstorming was I wanted. 

So the exciting news I’d like to share is what I ended up getting. to all the Louis lovers here! 

I took home the monogram petite boite chapeau (also known as hat box) , Bandouliere shoulder strap (monogram one side and red leather on the other) and...

I also asked for a reverse monogram pochette metis. The SA went to the back to see if there was any stock and she returned with the last one in store. However she stated I must purchase a fine jewellery if I wanted to take the bag home. 
I’m not sure if that’s really a thing they do, or it was an incentive they had for SA’s and she was just trying the push sales. 
I still took home a gorgeous fine jewellery ring along with the pochette Métis. 

Paid $190 on top and left a very very happy and lucky lady !


----------



## leuleu

S_scofielf said:


> Hey guys!
> Just wanted to update you on my previous concern about my 2 W totes.
> I called CS (Australia) in the morning in which they denied any knowledge or such recall.
> The handles were melted and I couldn’t use it either way so I took it in store that afternoon hoping to atleast have a repair.
> 
> When I got there it just so happened an SA that I had purchased a kabuki petite Malle and a clunny Bb from was just walking up to the entrance. She instantly offered to help me when I told her I have some bags with glazing issues.
> As mentioned previously I don’t have the receipt and was purchased overseas so I dont remember leaving my details down at the time (2014).
> They tried to check for my name, email, phone number but no record. However because one of the W totes had actually been repaired before, they were able to find that in my account which was a form of verification. The SA left for awhile and when she came back she said she had to talk to her manager for a long time and told her I was a regular client in which she had agreed to give me a store credit out of good will. They valued it at 6.2k each which was a shocking 12k to spend. However they said because I did not have a proof of purchase I must use the store credit today rather than taking it home.
> 
> Honestly at this point I was so happy and satisfied with the outcome they had offered but I was also having anxiety and brainstorming was I wanted.
> 
> So the exciting news I’d like to share is what I ended up getting. to all the Louis lovers here!
> 
> I took home the monogram petite boite chapeau (also known as hat box) , Bandouliere shoulder strap (monogram one side and red leather on the other) and...
> 
> I also asked for a reverse monogram pochette metis. The SA went to the back to see if there was any stock and she returned with the last one in store. However she stated I must purchase a fine jewellery if I wanted to take the bag home.
> I’m not sure if that’s really a thing they do, or it was an incentive they had for SA’s and she was just trying the push sales.
> I still took home a gorgeous fine jewellery ring along with the pochette Métis.
> 
> Paid $190 on top and left a very very happy and lucky lady !


Please, show us


----------



## S_scofielf

S_scofielf said:


> Hey guys!
> Just wanted to update you on my previous concern about my 2 W totes.
> I called CS (Australia) in the morning in which they denied any knowledge or such recall.
> The handles were melted and I couldn’t use it either way so I took it in store that afternoon hoping to atleast have a repair.
> 
> When I got there it just so happened an SA that I had purchased a kabuki petite Malle and a clunny Bb from was just walking up to the entrance. She instantly offered to help me when I told her I have some bags with glazing issues.
> As mentioned previously I don’t have the receipt and was purchased overseas so I dont remember leaving my details down at the time (2014).
> They tried to check for my name, email, phone number but no record. However because one of the W totes had actually been repaired before, they were able to find that in my account which was a form of verification. The SA left for awhile and when she came back she said she had to talk to her manager for a long time and told her I was a regular client in which she had agreed to give me a store credit out of good will. They valued it at 6.2k each which was a shocking 12k to spend. However they said because I did not have a proof of purchase I must use the store credit today rather than taking it home.
> 
> Honestly at this point I was so happy and satisfied with the outcome they had offered but I was also having anxiety and brainstorming was I wanted.
> 
> So the exciting news I’d like to share is what I ended up getting. to all the Louis lovers here!
> 
> I took home the monogram petite boite chapeau (also known as hat box) , Bandouliere shoulder strap (monogram one side and red leather on the other) and...
> 
> I also asked for a reverse monogram pochette metis. The SA went to the back to see if there was any stock and she returned with the last one in store. However she stated I must purchase a fine jewellery if I wanted to take the bag home.
> I’m not sure if that’s really a thing they do, or it was an incentive they had for SA’s and she was just trying the push sales.
> I still took home a gorgeous fine jewellery ring along with the pochette Métis.
> 
> Paid $190 on top and left a very very happy and lucky lady !




Here is a photo


----------



## Miraku

S_scofielf said:


> I also asked for a reverse monogram pochette metis. The SA went to the back to see if there was any stock and she returned with the last one in store. However she stated I must purchase a fine jewellery if I wanted to take the bag home.
> I’m not sure if that’s really a thing they do, or it was an incentive they had for SA’s and she was just trying the push sales.
> I still took home a gorgeous fine jewellery ring along with the pochette Métis.




The heck? It's a pretty ring but has anyone else heard this "rule"?


----------



## snibor

Miraku said:


> The heck? It's a pretty ring but has anyone else heard this "rule"?



Ya with Hermès.   This is BS and I don’t like it.


----------



## paula3boys

Miraku said:


> The heck? It's a pretty ring but has anyone else heard this "rule"?



That is not a rule. How unscrupulous


----------



## LVoeBenedicte

LVLOYAL12 said:


> Nvm looks like it’s the Retiro in cerise that has been recalled not noir (sourced from Retiro clubhouse).



My retiro in noir was recalled


----------



## EdnaMode

snibor said:


> Ya with Hermès.   This is BS and I don’t like it.


Tell you what, if/when they start this BS, I will no longer buy. I don't care how beautiful and everlasting their bags are! Homie don't play that!


----------



## Miraku

snibor said:


> Ya with Hermès.   This is BS and I don’t like it.


That's what I thought. I've heard this game with Hermes where you have to buy X amount of scarves/home decor/belts before they'll offer you bags (I disagree with this sales model btw). I haven't heard of LV joining in.


----------



## lapdog19

IT IS TRUE!! Today, I got a call this morning (2-21-19) from LV arranging an appointment for me to take in to the local Texas store 2 pieces (1 purse and 1 wallet)  purchased in 2013.  I was immediately skeptical and asked what pieces.  They described the 2 specific pieces and the stores where purchased (Hawaii - and Paris).  They said the edges were fraying and when coming in contact with humidity, they were becoming "sticky and tacky".  The pieces were Lumineuse (discontinued).  They will give me the value of the 2 pieces last selling price to use in the store for whatever I want.  I was still skeptical and called the phone number on the back of my receipt back 4 hours later and they confirmed it all!  WOW!  What amazing customer service!!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

S_scofielf said:


> Here is a photo


Beautiful pieces. It was probably easier for her to write off a piece of jewellery given that they were going above and beyond for you. I think it is beautiful.


----------



## lapdog19

S_scofielf said:


> Hey guys!
> Just wanted to update you on my previous concern about my 2 W totes.
> I called CS (Australia) in the morning in which they denied any knowledge or such recall.
> The handles were melted and I couldn’t use it either way so I took it in store that afternoon hoping to atleast have a repair.
> 
> When I got there it just so happened an SA that I had purchased a kabuki petite Malle and a clunny Bb from was just walking up to the entrance. She instantly offered to help me when I told her I have some bags with glazing issues.
> As mentioned previously I don’t have the receipt and was purchased overseas so I dont remember leaving my details down at the time (2014).
> They tried to check for my name, email, phone number but no record. However because one of the W totes had actually been repaired before, they were able to find that in my account which was a form of verification. The SA left for awhile and when she came back she said she had to talk to her manager for a long time and told her I was a regular client in which she had agreed to give me a store credit out of good will. They valued it at 6.2k each which was a shocking 12k to spend. However they said because I did not have a proof of purchase I must use the store credit today rather than taking it home.
> 
> Honestly at this point I was so happy and satisfied with the outcome they had offered but I was also having anxiety and brainstorming was I wanted.
> 
> So the exciting news I’d like to share is what I ended up getting. to all the Louis lovers here!
> 
> I took home the monogram petite boite chapeau (also known as hat box) , Bandouliere shoulder strap (monogram one side and red leather on the other) and...
> 
> I also asked for a reverse monogram pochette metis. The SA went to the back to see if there was any stock and she returned with the last one in store. However she stated I must purchase a fine jewellery if I wanted to take the bag home.
> I’m not sure if that’s really a thing they do, or it was an incentive they had for SA’s and she was just trying the push sales.
> I still took home a gorgeous fine jewellery ring along with the pochette Métis.
> 
> Paid $190 on top and left a very very happy and lucky lady !





snibor said:


> Ya with Hermès.   This is BS and I don’t like it.


 
I bought one of my pieces that was specifically re-called in Paris France - and I live in Texas.  The CS agent at LV today told me if your bag is part of this re-call, no sales receipt is required.  They (LV) should have all your purchases on their computer system. My purse and wallet were purchased in 2013.  Head to LV this weekend for replacements for free. Will let you know if I have problems.   PS - Making someone buy jewelry in order to make a legitimate return is bogus.  Report the store unless you are happy like this person.


----------



## lapdog19

itsmree said:


> that would be a lot of bags if the DE NF was as well. have you heard if this is true?


Call 1 866 VUITTON - give them your information & they'll let you know if your bag is on the list for a full return and exchange


----------



## lapdog19

vinbenphon1 said:


> You say your concerned it will begin to have issues. Is there actually anything wrong with your bag?


There is absolutely a "recall" but they don't call it that.  They just say if you are on their list for bags purchased "around" 2013, they will honor a full exchange in the store.  I talked to 3 different people at LV on the phone TODAY (2-21-19) and they all acknowledge all I have to do is bring the bags to the store.  They made an appointment for me at my local store.  No receipt necessary.  No damage necessary.  I love the bag but am happy about getting an updated bag and wallet - you never know when these bags can show that specific type of wear/tear they are concerned about.


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Meesh202 said:


> Gor a call from LV client services regarding items purchased in 2014-2015.
> 
> I call back and left a message.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are recalls from that period?


Yes, the recalls are for 2013 to 2015.


----------



## vinbenphon1

lapdog19 said:


> There is absolutely a "recall" but they don't call it that.  They just say if you are on their list for bags purchased "around" 2013, they will honor a full exchange in the store.  I talked to 3 different people at LV on the phone TODAY (2-21-19) and they all acknowledge all I have to do is bring the bags to the store.  They made an appointment for me at my local store.  No receipt necessary.  No damage necessary.  I love the bag but am happy about getting an updated bag and wallet - you never know when these bags can show that specific type of wear/tear they are concerned about.


Have you actually read this whole thread? I am well Informed about this issue.  The person I was replying to, said their bag was late 2015, which is on the cusp of when the glazing was rectified. Thus, their bag may not be "affected" according to LV's records. So they will need to go to the store.


----------



## Bronzi522

Deleted


----------



## gemlover

I have a 2013 Speedy Bandouliere in Damier Ebene that has sticky handles.  The rest of the bag feels fine, but the handles are the only place on the bag with any glazing.  Couldn't they just change out the handles in a situation like mine?


----------



## Momof3ducklings

gemlover said:


> I have a 2013 Speedy Bandouliere in Damier Ebene that has sticky handles.  The rest of the bag feels fine, but the handles are the only place on the bag with any glazing.  Couldn't they just change out the handles in a situation like mine?


Hi! You can take it to the LV store and ask them!  I saw someone post with a Lockit bag she asked them to re-glazed instead of returning the bag!  Good luck!!


----------



## gemlover

Momof3ducklings said:


> Hi! You can take it to the LV store and ask them!  I saw someone post with a Lockit bag she asked them to re-glazed instead of returning the bag!  Good luck!!


Thank you Momof3ducklings - I'll see what they say.  I dropped in the store today to return something, and they said to bring it in to assess


----------



## jingwu23

Missed the call from LV on Thursday, I went to the store today and got my 2013 speedy exchanged for a new Cannes in epi leather.


----------



## Butterlite

What kind of speedy was it?


----------



## jingwu23

Butterlite said:


> What kind of speedy was it?


speedy  25 empreinte in raisin.


----------



## atcprincess

I bought my reverse pochette metis last July in Hawaii.   I noticed the glazing  started to peel about three months ago.   I only used it about a dozen times.    It was on the flap where the strap rubbed.  I put it in its dustbag and waited until I moved back.   I took it in today.   They immediately said it was defected and that I would receive store credit.   I can buy anything I want with it.   They offered to put me the wait list for a new reverse.  They said I get priority bc my bag was defective.      I had them order me a new one.   I'm really interested in Marignan in sesame or noir.   My SA let me know that a new very similar style with leather sides was coming in March.    She wants me to see both before making a decision.


----------



## AJMICK

My SA didn’t require a fine jewelry purchase but was strongly encouraging me to buy it. I declined and he respected my decision but it was odd.


----------



## AndreaM99

S_scofielf said:


> Hey guys!
> Just wanted to update you on my previous concern about my 2 W totes.
> I called CS (Australia) in the morning in which they denied any knowledge or such recall.
> The handles were melted and I couldn’t use it either way so I took it in store that afternoon hoping to atleast have a repair.
> 
> When I got there it just so happened an SA that I had purchased a kabuki petite Malle and a clunny Bb from was just walking up to the entrance. She instantly offered to help me when I told her I have some bags with glazing issues.
> As mentioned previously I don’t have the receipt and was purchased overseas so I dont remember leaving my details down at the time (2014).
> They tried to check for my name, email, phone number but no record. However because one of the W totes had actually been repaired before, they were able to find that in my account which was a form of verification. The SA left for awhile and when she came back she said she had to talk to her manager for a long time and told her I was a regular client in which she had agreed to give me a store credit out of good will. They valued it at 6.2k each which was a shocking 12k to spend. However they said because I did not have a proof of purchase I must use the store credit today rather than taking it home.
> 
> Honestly at this point I was so happy and satisfied with the outcome they had offered but I was also having anxiety and brainstorming was I wanted.
> 
> So the exciting news I’d like to share is what I ended up getting. to all the Louis lovers here!
> 
> I took home the monogram petite boite chapeau (also known as hat box) , Bandouliere shoulder strap (monogram one side and red leather on the other) and...
> 
> I also asked for a reverse monogram pochette metis. The SA went to the back to see if there was any stock and she returned with the last one in store. However she stated I must purchase a fine jewellery if I wanted to take the bag home.
> I’m not sure if that’s really a thing they do, or it was an incentive they had for SA’s and she was just trying the push sales.
> I still took home a gorgeous fine jewellery ring along with the pochette Métis.
> 
> Paid $190 on top and left a very very happy and lucky lady !



That is weird...I am sorry your SA treated you that way...Honestly my SA tried to do the same 3-4 MO ago as well...she just came back from another LV training, she is very young, she studies psychology (btw. very interesting combo to work in sales and study a psychology, think about it) and she does not know much (or anything) about me. She already saw a lot of my bags and once she told me that she wants to move me to a different level of LV obsession (because that is what she was just told at the seminar, she literally told me that!) She mentioned fine jewelry, shoes and shawls/scarves/bandeaus. I told her that I already have what I want (I love shawls and bandeaus), but I am not a fan of jewelry, I think it is not worth purchasing. Honestly after this comment I backed off. I have a very weird feeling and everything what I though so far about this business - mental manipulation, hooking a new client with available items which are normally impossible to get and then when you are already addicted suddenly nothing is available...and techniques like that...I do not go to stores to purchase items anymore, only to check them out...I order online or shop preloved. My experience with SA is very mixed or negative. The cherry on the top was when my SA told me that I am her top client and I make her a lot of money, but when I need something she is never available. I feel sorry for customers who do not see this and are manipulated and actually are paying for regular and expected customer service thousands of dollars = SAs are nice to you only when you buy something. That is so wrong! Therefore I think that case with fine jewelry and PM reverse is so wrong as well. I would ask for a manager. And maybe we are not lucky with the SAs...


----------



## gemlover

Nivahra said:


> I have the same question-does anyone know something about a Speedy B from 2013? Mine is sticky, too.
> 
> And is there Anything about 2015 Alma or Caissa?
> 
> Thank you!


Nivahra - I took my  2013 Speedy 30 Bandouliere DE to the store today.  Definitely sticky handles.  At first, they said they were going to send it off for assessment, and to likely get the sticky handles replaced.  They even suggested I may have to pay for them. ( I got the feeling that the Speedy was not on the list of bags on the recall.)  I pointed out that the strap would also have to be replaced, as it had the same glazing. When I politely said that seemed ridiculous as it wasn't wear and tear but a defect - they agreed, went off to the back for a few minutes (SA and the manager), and then kindly offered me a full credit towards another item.  I bought a higher priced bag, and just paid the difference.  I have purchased many things at LV over the last several years, and their gesture left me feeling well taken care of, and respected as a client.  And honestly, with the increasing stickiness, I never would have used the bag again.


----------



## mutedfaith

I haven't been posting here for years (ban island is serious business!)

But I randomly got the call and returned my beautiful but melting speedy 30 in emp today. I exchanged for another bag and was refunded the money left over instead of a credit which I was very thankful for. My SA said to consider my epi alma, epi cluny and de speedy as well because there are known problems with their glazing too. 

Has there been a list of bags which are being inspected between 2013-2015? I bought a few more during this period and it's why I have been on ban island for so long.


----------



## nicole0612

Thanks for the good advice here! I went to the store today and brought in 4 empreinte items, all from 2015. They checked them against my purchase history and recalled dates/items and inspected them. 
Two items had obvious wear to the glazing and were exchanged on the spot (I just ordered the same 2 items, since I like them and I had to choose something that was currently available or take a gift card for later). My other two items have never been used so have no wear at all (and I live in a cold climate) but the SA told me that they are also likely recalled. One is a cles pouch in a discontinued color and the other is a long wallet in a discontinued style. She offered to do some more research to see if they are recalled and will let me know. I am happy to exchange them or to keep them, which ever they recommend. Excellent service overall.
My husband was sad when I got home, because I purchased one of the bags on a trip to Italy when I was 7 months pregnant with our son. He said, “I guess you are not very sentimental...” He is very “alpha”, but also very tender.
Anyway, yes it is sad to give up discontinued or LE items, or items with memories attached, but I view my leather goods as a beautiful way serve a utilitarian purpose. 
I hope my experience is helpful to others. It was a very easy process, but be prepared mentally and practically (take out your personal items ahead of time, etc) to give your items up after presenting them for inspection.


----------



## LVoeBenedicte

AJMICK said:


> My SA didn’t require a fine jewelry purchase but was strongly encouraging me to buy it. I declined and he respected my decision but it was odd.


 
Same here, also thought it was abit odd


----------



## LVLOYAL12

LVoeBenedicte said:


> My retiro in noir was recalled



Did CS call you?


----------



## LVoeBenedicte

LVLOYAL12 said:


> Did CS call you?


I got a call, voicemail, email..:o) 
When at the store they seemed pretty interested in getting it off the streets, never even checked it and just said it, the defect, still could appear if it hadnt already. Since it was a one time offer i accepted..


----------



## BlueHorizonUK

My wife’s Greenwich bag was recalled. Got call from CS saying they had complaints and did she want to swap it for something else. She was in such a state as she absolutely adores the bag and didn’t have a problem with it. Eventually her head ruled and took it in. They took it straight away without checking it and gave us the price as of today (which was about £300 more than what we paid for it back in 2014).


----------



## lapdog19

__Tiff__ said:


> hmmm... don't own a pochette metis, but I do have a Neverfull in Damier ebene purchased around that time and I noticed the "checkers" pattern has faded a bit near the bottom of my bag. I planned on taking it in to get the straps replaced anyways, so I might as well ask about the fading. Thanks!


They are only taking back certain bags with one specific issue (glazing of leather on certain styles).  Your store is aware.  All 4 stores in my  Texas area are.


----------



## lapdog19

Shoppinmel said:


> Oh ok thanks. I have the receipt and everything.


I got the "call" and took mine in Saturday.  No receipt or paperwork was necessary.  They just rang it up like a regular return with the prices used as the "last official price" of my now-discontinued bag and wallet.  All went very smoothly.  I do question this excellent customer service.  Not like LV to incur such huge losses unless there was some MAJOR concern .....


----------



## jellyv

lapdog19 said:


> .  All went very smoothly.  *I do question this excellent customer service*.  Not like LV to incur such huge losses unless there was some* MAJOR concern* .....



??


----------



## pjhm

jellyv said:


> ??


Yes but all manufacturers have a "spoiled goods" account and LVs is going to be pretty high for awhile, I wonder if we'll see it on their financial statements via foot note.


----------



## jellyv

pjhm said:


> Yes but all manufacturers have a "spoiled goods" account and LVs is going to be pretty high for awhile, I wonder if we'll see it on their financial statements via foot note.


I was questioning lapdog's questioning of the "excellent customer service" and implying that something else is going on. Totally opaque to me.


----------



## Bella2015

I’m sure that they noticed an increase in sales given that some of their customers probably ended up buying more expensive items than what was actually exchanged.  This definitely happened in my case. [emoji44][emoji31]


----------



## vinbenphon1

jellyv said:


> I was questioning lapdog's questioning of the "excellent customer service" and implying that something else is going on. Totally opaque to me.


Yep. Totally bizarre. Lol.


----------



## fabuleux

pjhm said:


> Yes but all manufacturers have a "spoiled goods" account and LVs is going to be pretty high for awhile, I wonder if we'll see it on their financial statements via foot note.


We’ll never know because LVMH doesn’t report individual brand sales. It reports as a group.


----------



## Shoppinmel

lapdog19 said:


> I got the "call" and took mine in Saturday.  No receipt or paperwork was necessary.  They just rang it up like a regular return with the prices used as the "last official price" of my now-discontinued bag and wallet.  All went very smoothly.  I do question this excellent customer service.  Not like LV to incur such huge losses unless there was some MAJOR concern .....



Glad it went smoothly for you.


----------



## fabuleux

lapdog19 said:


> I got the "call" and took mine in Saturday.  No receipt or paperwork was necessary.  They just rang it up like a regular return with the prices used as the "last official price" of my now-discontinued bag and wallet.  All went very smoothly.  I do question this excellent customer service.  Not like LV to incur such huge losses unless there was some MAJOR concern .....


If Louis Vuitton is exchanging these bags, it’s definitely in their long-term financial interest. Knowing that the goods produced are sold 8 times what they cost to manufacture and distribute, the loss is minimal compared to the goodwill it creates for its customers.


----------



## luxbaglover123

I have a Pochette Metis purchased in December 2015, made at the end of 2015. I happened to notice two cracks on the canvas - they are both on the inside at the base of the flap where it attaches to the main body of the bag. Called CS and they said my bag may be part of the affected batch of items and asked me to visit my local store.

I did that today and the SA told me this is normal wear and tear that will happen to ‘OLD’ bags -  bear in mind it’s just over 3 years old and I’ve really babied the bag and used it sparingly. To me this is a clear defect which she did not want to recognise. She suggested replacing the flap and they would have charged 300+ euros for that, which I turned down, appalled. She claimed that I’m not on the call list and my bag is fine, which clearly isn’t the case.

Interestingly the SA also said LV considers the lifetime of a bag to be no more than 1,5-2 years now.. What a joke!

Any advice here or any similar issues/experiences?


----------



## itsmree

jaanai said:


> Interestingly the SA also said LV considers the lifetime of a bag to be no more than 1,5-2 years now.. What a joke!
> 
> Any advice here or any similar issues/experiences?



wow - i am shocked. cracking canvas is now "normal wear and tear?" - i can see in maybe 20+ years... heck even 10, but a 2,000k bag should have a life span of more than 1.5-2 years?

Is there another store nearby that you can try?


----------



## gillianna

I could see canvas cracking from the fold of a bag but to me this is a design defect.   About 30 years ago I bought a Chantilly GM and it eventually developed a small crack in the fold and on the inside on one side of the purse.  I didn’t even think to take it to LV.  Because my friend used some special glue and edgecoat and made a quick repair and. Never had a problem with it again.  

LV needs to address this problem for you.  Perhaps a manager is the person you need to talk to.


----------



## pjhm

fabuleux said:


> We’ll never know because LVMH doesn’t report individual brand sales. It reports as a group.


SEC requires large companies to break out components in the Footnotes, unless immaterial-


----------



## fabuleux

pjhm said:


> SEC requires large companies to break out components in the Footnotes, unless immaterial-


I m not an expert on the matter but I know that every quarter reports analysts mentions that LVMH doesn’t report individual brands. Maybe it’s because it’s traded on the CAC 40, outside the SEC’s jurisdiction?


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

fabuleux said:


> If Louis Vuitton is exchanging these bags, it’s definitely in their long-term financial interest. Knowing that the goods produced are sold 8 times what they cost to manufacture and distribute, the loss is minimal compared to the goodwill it creates for its customers.


I called LV about the recall list. She told me I can bring my bag to my local store for inspection but said she wasn’t aware of s list. I don’t believe it but think they are trying to keep this under wraps. What are my options?  I purchased a Neverful in 2014 or 2015


----------



## fabuleux

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> I called LV about the recall list. She told me I can bring my bag to my local store for inspection but said she wasn’t aware of s list. I don’t believe it but think they are trying to keep this under wraps. What are my options?  I purchased a Neverful in 2014 or 2015


As far as I know, the NF in canvas is not part of the list. What’s wrong with your bag?


----------



## Bronzi522

fabuleux said:


> I m not an expert on the matter but I know that every quarter reports analysts mentions that LVMH doesn’t report individual brands. Maybe it’s because it’s traded on the CAC 40, outside the SEC’s jurisdiction?


Exactly. SEC is US oversight. Not Europe.


----------



## Venessa84

Got the call today for my cles pouch and looked. I guess the glazing is not what it was when I bought in February 2015 but honestly I wouldn’t have paid attention to it


----------



## Zoezampalunga

BlueHorizonUK said:


> My wife’s Greenwich bag was recalled. Got call from CS saying they had complaints and did she want to swap it for something else. She was in such a state as she absolutely adores the bag and didn’t have a problem with it. Eventually her head ruled and took it in. They took it straight away without checking it and gave us the price as of today (which was about £300 more than what we paid for it back in 2014).



Hi.I also own a Grrenwich (DE discontinued in 2015) and as for now she’s still ok. I’m in Italy and it seems as if nobody here knows anything  about this “recall” thing. Sorry if I bother you, but can you please post a pic of the bag in question? Where are you located? TIA


----------



## Angie23

Photoxynthesis said:


> I really hope I can get credit for my purse, I bought it on the real real, just because I had to luck in finding it and I was getting impatient. It is a 2015 model and I examined mine today and I found two cracks!!! I'm so devastated! I really hope that they will accept it. I haven't had it repaired int the past and it didn't come with the original receipt.



Hey, I bought a Pochette Métis off of TheRealReal that’s from 2015 too! Mine didn’t come with the original receipt either..but I have to take a closer look at mine to see if there are any issues. Have you been able to do anything about it?


----------



## gillianna

Is the delightful GM on this list?  I had one and now my relative has it.  I doubt she would even notice any problems if the bag had them.  I am going to ask her to check the date code.


----------



## Shoppinmel

gillianna said:


> Is the delightful GM on this list?  I had one and now my relative has it.  I doubt she would even notice any problems if the bag had them.  I am going to ask her to check the date code.



No


----------



## duna

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi.I also own a Grrenwich (DE discontinued in 2015) and as for now she’s still ok. I’m in Italy and it seems as if nobody here knows anything  about this “recall” thing. Sorry if I bother you, but can you please post a pic of the bag in question? Where are you located? TIA



I'm in Italy aswell and although  I didn't get a call I took my 2 Soft Lockits to my local LV last July because the glazing on the handles was sticky and cracked in places.  They told me that it was a batch of defective bags and they could not be fixed, but they would give me either store credit or new bags for the same value as mine.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Grazie Mille! I thought I was the only Italian one in this forum ...anyhow I was at LV in Venice last week and they told me that this “recall” does not exist.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Zoezampalunga said:


> Grazie Mille! I thought I was the only Italian one in this forum ...anyhow I was at LV in Venice last week and they told me that this “recall” does not exist.


Did you take in a bag that has the glazing issue?


----------



## duna

Zoezampalunga said:


> Grazie Mille! I thought I was the only Italian one in this forum ...anyhow I was at LV in Venice last week and they told me that this “recall” does not exist.



Ciao! Maybe over here they have a different policy. I probably wouldn't have known about the problem if my bags had been OK.....


----------



## LVLoveaffair

gillianna said:


> Is the delightful GM on this list?  I had one and now my relative has it.  I doubt she would even notice any problems if the bag had them.  I am going to ask her to check the date code.



If your Delightful is from 2013-2015 chances are it has the bubbling peeling canvas. You - or your relative can get an exchange. My pre-loved Delightful was from 2015 and I exchanged for the Graceful.


----------



## frenchyo8

Oh no the glazing on my reverse Pochette Métis is peeling where it bends.  [emoji31]

Has anyone had this re-glazed instead of exchanged?


----------



## frenchyo8

Here’s from another angle:


----------



## EmmJay

frenchyo8 said:


> Oh no the glazing on my reverse Pochette Métis is peeling where it bends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had this re-glazed instead of exchanged?
> 
> View attachment 4359942



It also looks like cracks by the stitching. Once it’s cracked, it’s non-repairable. These are known issues with this lovely but very problematic bag.


frenchyo8 said:


> Oh no the glazing on my reverse Pochette Métis is peeling where it bends.  [emoji31]
> 
> Has anyone had this re-glazed instead of exchanged?
> 
> View attachment 4359942


----------



## EmmJay

frenchyo8 said:


> Oh no the glazing on my reverse Pochette Métis is peeling where it bends.  [emoji31]
> 
> Has anyone had this re-glazed instead of exchanged?
> 
> View attachment 4359942


----------



## Zoezampalunga

vinbenphon1 said:


> Did you take in a bag that has the glazing issue?



No. I brought it just to have an opinion .


----------



## Tofusmom

So I have an epi leather black neverfull from 2013 that has glazing issues with the glaze on the handles melting. I bought it into Louis Vuitton repair services but she didn’t mention anything to me about it being defective or recalled at all. She just sent it back to be repaired and waived my repair fee.


----------



## frenchyo8

EmmJay said:


> It also looks like cracks by the stitching. Once it’s cracked, it’s non-repairable. These are known issues with this lovely but very problematic bag.



Oh no, that totally stinks!!


----------



## EmmJay

Tofusmom said:


> So I have an epi leather black neverfull from 2013 that has glazing issues with the glaze on the handles melting. I bought it into Louis Vuitton repair services but she didn’t mention anything to me about it being defective or recalled at all. She just sent it back to be repaired and waived my repair fee.



I had this same bag, color, and year and my CA advised me to bring it in bc it was on the recall list even though I had no issues with it.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

WOW...this is just crazy about all of these bags having such issues. I feel that LV is being responsible and it sounds like they are not hassling their clients and trying to head off an uprising. I received a call several months ago and was asked if if had any problem with my SL in the quesch color. I had sold the bag so I didn’t know. As I read through this thread I feel I should pack my bags up and go have them checked out. I have leather bags only and in monogram I have a key cles, mini pouchette, and a long wallet with the flower zipper pull that I don’t recall the name. I have two artsy bags, Santa Monica in vernis, Alma in vernis from 2010, pebbled  leather city steamer, SL from 2015,empreinte pouchette matis from Jan 2018 that I have never used, speedy 25 in the raisin color from 2 years ago that has not been used. I have a couple of small crossbody woc sized bags. I am concerned with the wallet because I feel that the pink trim or piping looks like it may not be as smooth as it should be. I’m just not familiar with canvas items. Do I just pack things up and have them checked out? It sounds like everyone has had a good experience with the few exceptions. I welcome all thoughts!! Thank you


----------



## babyloove

I just received a call about my Caissa clutch bought in 2015. They said it might be faulty. There's nothing wrong with my bag at the moment, I don't wear it a lot as I find the closure not practical for my liking. I need to decide what to do, the bag is beautiful so I"m not sure I want to part with it ... 
I need to go to the store for a Rosalie coin purse (glazing issue) and my pallas bb noir with treated handles (corners issues) so I'll probably bring it in too. I'm hearbroken for the pallas bb, it's so beautiful.... But this is bound to happen with those corners ....


----------



## frivofrugalista

duna said:


> I'm in Italy aswell and although  I didn't get a call I took my 2 Soft Lockits to my local LV last July because the glazing on the handles was sticky and cracked in places.  They told me that it was a batch of defective bags and they could not be fixed, but they would give me either store credit or new bags for the same value as mine.



Here in Canada we don’t have a recall. I noticed the glazing on my Outremer SL was melting last July. I took it in and was offered a repair with no guarantee on the house or exchange for a new bag. 
I asked for repair as I love that bag. 3 months later came back looking brand new: handles were completely replaced, along with new strap and clotchette. Was told they updated the glazing formula so I should be good. Super happy!


----------



## duna

^^^ You were lucky! I also said I wanted to keep the bags as Soft Lockits are no longer produced, but they said NO, we can't fix them, we have to take them back.....I was very disappointed!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

frenchyo8 said:


> Oh no the glazing on my reverse Pochette Métis is peeling where it bends.  [emoji31]
> 
> Has anyone had this re-glazed instead of exchanged?



Mine was like this




I took my metis reverse to my LV store. My local store sent it to LV Singapore to repair it free of charge since I bought it in Nov 2018. My SA told me that the inspection team said no need to exchange the bag, because it can be repair.
So now my bag is still being repaired. 
Hope thats help.


----------



## frenchyo8

MrsRance said:


> Mine was like this
> View attachment 4361120
> View attachment 4361121
> 
> 
> I took my metis reverse to my LV store. My local store sent it to LV Singapore to repair it free of charge since I bought it in Nov 2018. My SA told me that the inspection team said no need to exchange the bag, because it can be repair.
> So now my bag is still being repaired.
> Hope thats help.



Yes thank you!

My fear is that mine has some cracking in the canvas, as someone pointed out from the pictures.


I’ll take her in and see what they say!


----------



## thelittlestar

AJMICK said:


> My SA didn’t require a fine jewelry purchase but was strongly encouraging me to buy it. I declined and he respected my decision but it was odd.


I wonder if this is their latest push.
Last year they were pushing the perfume so heavily, this year I have not heard anything about it, maybe they have moved onto jewellery?


----------



## ferrarix

Hello everyone,
This is my first post but I am a long time reader. I thought my recent experience may help someone else.
I had a gorgeous Fascinante in empreinte leather in the infini color. I bought it preloved on ebay because when I decided I wanted it it was discontinued. It was in perfect unused condition except for some light scratching on the hardware. I bought it 2 years ago and used sparingly and would put it in it's dustbag in it's box in my closet. It stayed in perfect condition until I took it out last month to use. Sure enough the glazing had melted. I checked the date code to confirm what I was afraid of and sure enough it was made in 2013.
After exhaustive research on Purseforum and Youtube my daughter and I went to our closest boutique which is an hour away. I have bought Vuitton on line and in Europe but due to the distance I did not have an SA in that store.
  Belal, the SA that helped us, could not have been more helpful, kind and patient. After I explained to him that I had the original receipt but it was not purchased new by me I had bought it preloved, he said it was not a problem but I had to exchange the bag that day for something else. If I wanted time to think about it it wouldn't be a problem but I would have to take my bag home and come back when I was ready to do the exchange. I also told him I had other SLG's that were in the time period in question but they were also preloved in discontinued styles and colors but did not have their original receipts and he said to bring them in and he will help me decide whether to keep them or exchange them.  Belal could not have been more kind!
  He took out bag after bag for me (my daughter and he both were leaning toward the PM in Empreinte because it was very similar to the Fascinante that I loved) but I finally decided on the Lockme BB in Noir. He looked up my account online did the exchange and that was that! 
  I am sorry for the length of the post but I know I was nervous bringing in a bag I did not buy myself from Vuitton.  I thought  someone else may be put at ease from my story if they too have a preloved bag with the glazing issue from 2013-2015. 
  Also thank you all for your intense knowledge and wonderful camaraderie on the Purseforum!


----------



## lapdog19

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for the good advice here! I went to the store today and brought in 4 empreinte items, all from 2015. They checked them against my purchase history and recalled dates/items and inspected them.
> Two items had obvious wear to the glazing and were exchanged on the spot (I just ordered the same 2 items, since I like them and I had to choose something that was currently available or take a gift card for later). My other two items have never been used so have no wear at all (and I live in a cold climate) but the SA told me that they are also likely recalled. One is a cles pouch in a discontinued color and the other is a long wallet in a discontinued style. She offered to do some more research to see if they are recalled and will let me know. I am happy to exchange them or to keep them, which ever they recommend. Excellent service overall.
> My husband was sad when I got home, because I purchased one of the bags on a trip to Italy when I was 7 months pregnant with our son. He said, “I guess you are not very sentimental...” He is very “alpha”, but also very tender.
> Anyway, yes it is sad to give up discontinued or LE items, or items with memories attached, but I view my leather goods as a beautiful way serve a utilitarian purpose.
> I hope my experience is helpful to others. It was a very easy process, but be prepared mentally and practically (take out your personal items ahead of time, etc) to give your items up after presenting them for inspection.


LV did not inspect either of my items - they just gave me credit for them.  They had no wear/tear at all, but were on the "list". 1-866-VUITTON can answer your question regarding whether your bag is on the "list".  Use the prompt for making a purchase.


----------



## lapdog19

jejunity said:


> Hi everyone,
> so I've been following this topic lately regarding a louis vuitton pochette metis recall. There's been mixed responses... and I'm not sure what to believe. I live in australia, and I just tried calling the customer hotline and they said they had no idea what I was talking about. How do I move on from there? Do I ask them to double check with the manager?
> 
> So far it seems a lot of it is from US, so I just wanted clarification from anyone who knows more about it. Also if there's any fellow australians that have brought this up with their SA and know much about it?
> 
> Just wanting some clarity regarding this if anyone can shed some light?


Don't know about Australia, but it's not purchases totally made in US, since one of my pieces was purchased in Paris.


----------



## HawaiianGirl

I received a call from LV and that was how I found out about issues with some of their bags made between 2013 - 2015.  They weren't going to give me a list, but she knew exactly which bags I purchased during that period that would fall under this recall/defective category.  She said that I would have two options:  (1) Bring them in to my LV store and receive credit.  (2) If the items are still available, exchange it for a brand new one.

The ones I have and will be taking to my LV:
*Montaigne GM (Noir)
*Matching Wallet - Monogram Empreinte Leather Noir - (Maybe a Sarah Style?  Not sure if they still make these)
*Key Pouch (Monogram Empreinte leather, Noir)
*Article de Voyage Waikiki Cabas GM - Limited Edition
*Monogram Ikat Neverful GM Rose Velours

The glaze on the handles for the Ltd Edition Waikiki Cabas GM and the Monogram Ikate Neverful - the glazing on these are definitely sticky now.  The shoulder stramps for the Ikate Neverful almost stuck to the inside if the fabric lining.  That is not normal. I've checked my other neverful bags and the glazings for those are not sticky.  When I tried adjusting the little sliders on the side strings they were stuck to the strings and had to pull HARD to unstick it - so I'm getting a store credit (they no longer manufacture these so no other option)

I am bringing in my Monogram Empreinte Leather Noir Wallet that was purchased at the same time but I'm not sure if that one is on their recall/exchange list.  I don't know if any defective dye or glaze was used for this wallet - but I will see if they need to be taken back.  I don't see one listed on LV's US site - maybe they no longer manufacture them.

The Key Pouch (Empreinte leather Noir)  - I don't remember when I bought this one, but I will have them take a look to see.

I love my Motaigne GM Noir - so I'm getting this one replaced for a new one instead of receiving store credit.  They even asked if I would like to exchange it for the newer Marine Rouge Montaigne when I went to talk to my SA the other day.  I looked at it, I think the Marine Rouge one (Dark Navy with Red trims and lining) would be better for casual, whereas the Noir, I think I would be able to use casual and for formal outings - so I'll get the Noir.


----------



## lapdog19

jellyv said:


> ??


Sorry for the confusion.  I love and respect LV Customer Service.  The whole thing just seems strange to me since 1 week before I received "the call" to bring my bags in for replacement, I had a bit of an argument with a SA at a store, as the handles on my Empr Luminess bag needed replacement for the 3rd time in 2 years.  They said they were going to charge me $240 for this repair. Previously, they had repaired them for free.  They said "wear and tear" on this very expensive bag.  I had no choice but to send it in.  Then I got the call saying they wanted to replace my 2 items that are NOT defective for free ($4000 worth).  Just seems crazy to me.   Regardless, all ended up great.  Got some super new items --- and those replacement handles on the original bag just came back yesterday and they decided not to charge me the $240 after all.  Great outcome - happy customer!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

frenchyo8 said:


> Yes thank you!
> 
> My fear is that mine has some cracking in the canvas, as someone pointed out from the pictures.
> 
> 
> I’ll take her in and see what they say!



Yes take her in. Hopefully it will turn out best for you


----------



## nicole0612

lapdog19 said:


> LV did not inspect either of my items - they just gave me credit for them.  They had no wear/tear at all, but were on the "list". 1-866-VUITTON can answer your question regarding whether your bag is on the "list".  Use the prompt for making a purchase.



Thank you, I actually called the number first and they told me there were no recalled items or items with issues. I called back to see if there would be a different answer, since it seems messages had varied, but they said the same thing. In person, they exchanged the items immediately and called me the next day to bring back 2 more items. Going to the store is definitely best.


----------



## HawaiianGirl

Update:

I went to LV and they exchanged what I wanted exchanged (Montaigne GM Noir and Empreinte Leather Sarah Wallet) and even gave me store credit for the Montaigne GM exchange because the bag currently is priced at about $150 less than when I purchased it few years ago.

I received store credit for the Waikiki Cabas GM and the Ikat Neverful.

They did review my receipts and quickly examined the bags.
My SA was very nice - no issues.  The Cabas Neverful was unused - he said I should keep it because it is going to be a rare bag in the future, but I'm in the process of getting rid of a bunch of bags from my collection and didn't want to keep it.  Took about 30 minutes to complete paperwork and sign for the exchange & store credit.


----------



## fabuleux

HawaiianGirl said:


> Update:
> 
> I went to LV and they exchanged what I wanted exchanged (Montaigne GM Noir and Empreinte Leather Sarah Wallet) and even gave me store credit for the Montaigne GM exchange because the bag currently is priced at about $150 less than when I purchased it few years ago.
> 
> I received store credit for the Waikiki Cabas GM and the Ikat Neverful.
> 
> They did review my receipts and quickly examined the bags.
> My SA was very nice - no issues.  The Cabas Neverful was unused - he said I should keep it because it is going to be a rare bag in the future, but I'm in the process of getting rid of a bunch of bags from my collection and didn't want to keep it.  Took about 30 minutes to complete paperwork and sign for the exchange & store credit.


Very nice.


----------



## anabg

I have one empriente cles in Terre with glazing that has all of a sudden been denting very easily. I hope they can reglaze it. My mom bought it in Paris for me and it has sentimental value.


----------



## frenchyo8

I took my Reverse Pochette Métis to LV yesterday, they are going to “send it out for inspection”.  Why????  This bag has cracks in the canvas and glazing coming off, and it’s a well “known issue”.  Why are they torturing me?!

Even when I was at the store they were all commenting on how often I’m there and how many bags I have, that I’m “obsessed”.  So why not just take care of it.  Either offer an exchange or a repair!

Here’s the pic again:


----------



## EmmJay

frenchyo8 said:


> I took my Reverse Pochette Métis to LV yesterday, they are going to “send it out for inspection”.  Why????  This bag has cracks in the canvas and glazing coming off, and it’s a well “known issue”.  Why are they torturing me?!
> 
> Even when I was at the store they were all commenting on how often I’m there and how many bags I have, that I’m “obsessed”.  So why not just take care of it.  Either offer an exchange or a repair!
> 
> Here’s the pic again:
> 
> View attachment 4364895



Perhaps, that is the protocol they have been advised to follow due to the numerous issues with this bag. Although it’s an inconvenience for you, I am sure that they will resolve this issue in your best interest.


----------



## frenchyo8

EmmJay said:


> Perhaps, that is the protocol they have been advised to follow due to the numerous issues with this bag. Although it’s an inconvenience for you, I am sure that they will resolve this issue in your best interest.



Thank you, I think I was just having a bad day and acting like a bit of a Diva. Luckily I was able to vent here and not saying anything to the folks at LV!


----------



## madzia

frenchyo8 said:


> I took my Reverse Pochette Métis to LV yesterday, they are going to “send it out for inspection”.  Why????  This bag has cracks in the canvas and glazing coming off, and it’s a well “known issue”.  Why are they torturing me?!
> 
> Even when I was at the store they were all commenting on how often I’m there and how many bags I have, that I’m “obsessed”.  So why not just take care of it.  Either offer an exchange or a repair!
> 
> Here’s the pic again:
> 
> View attachment 4364895



Depends on the store... I had a bag replaced at NM LV no questions asked. Then I realized I had a wallet also on the “recall list” and had two stores tell me that there was no such thing as a recall list and that it was simply wear and tear before a third store replaced it after sending pics of it for quality inspection. It was terribly annoying, but I’m glad in the end they stood behind their product.


----------



## lynnb

Has anybody in the U.K. Had a recall phone call?


----------



## katie's mum

lynnb said:


> Has anybody in the U.K. Had a recall phone call?



Yes got a call in October 2018. PM me and I can give you the direct number to the person managing the Recall project.


----------



## merc_g

I found this thread because I have a Pochette Métis that was made in March 2015 (I bought shortly after that), and I decided to finally check it for issues after reading other posts and unfortunately, it looks like I’ve got some issues. I haven’t been contacted by the store, but I’m wondering if you would keep this. It’s MIF and it really doesn’t bother me that much, I just worry about 1) being able to even get a new one, 2) not being able to get another MIF one (I’m in the US), and 3) it getting worse. 

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Hello, I am curious to see if anyone can tell me besides the obvious cracking in the glazing how does the melted glazing looks like. With all this PM talk I recalled that my
Mom owns one and I went to see it last time I was with her. It looks ok overall but then again she doesn’t really use her LV bags a lot. But what I noticed was extra shiny parts on the canvas on the sides of the bag, like if there was oil on it (there wasn’t any oil but that’s how I looked!) her bag was dated 36 week of 2016 made in USA. Should she take her bag in?


----------



## Lvoe1238

ferrarix said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post but I am a long time reader. I thought my recent experience may help someone else.
> I had a gorgeous Fascinante in empreinte leather in the infini color. I bought it preloved on ebay because when I decided I wanted it it was discontinued. It was in perfect unused condition except for some light scratching on the hardware. I bought it 2 years ago and used sparingly and would put it in it's dustbag in it's box in my closet. It stayed in perfect condition until I took it out last month to use. Sure enough the glazing had melted. I checked the date code to confirm what I was afraid of and sure enough it was made in 2013.
> After exhaustive research on Purseforum and Youtube my daughter and I went to our closest boutique which is an hour away. I have bought Vuitton on line and in Europe but due to the distance I did not have an SA in that store.
> Belal, the SA that helped us, could not have been more helpful, kind and patient. After I explained to him that I had the original receipt but it was not purchased new by me I had bought it preloved, he said it was not a problem but I had to exchange the bag that day for something else. If I wanted time to think about it it wouldn't be a problem but I would have to take my bag home and come back when I was ready to do the exchange. I also told him I had other SLG's that were in the time period in question but they were also preloved in discontinued styles and colors but did not have their original receipts and he said to bring them in and he will help me decide whether to keep them or exchange them.  Belal could not have been more kind!
> He took out bag after bag for me (my daughter and he both were leaning toward the PM in Empreinte because it was very similar to the Fascinante that I loved) but I finally decided on the Lockme BB in Noir. He looked up my account online did the exchange and that was that!
> I am sorry for the length of the post but I know I was nervous bringing in a bag I did not buy myself from Vuitton.  I thought  someone else may be put at ease from my story if they too have a preloved bag with the glazing issue from 2013-2015.
> Also thank you all for your intense knowledge and wonderful camaraderie on the Purseforum!



Is he in short hills? I have worked with him before he found me my Métis. He’s a doll


----------



## pcil

HawaiianGirl said:


> Update:
> 
> I went to LV and they exchanged what I wanted exchanged (Montaigne GM Noir and Empreinte Leather Sarah Wallet) and even gave me store credit for the Montaigne GM exchange because the bag currently is priced at about $150 less than when I purchased it few years ago.
> 
> I received store credit for the Waikiki Cabas GM and the Ikat Neverful.
> 
> They did review my receipts and quickly examined the bags.
> My SA was very nice - no issues.  The Cabas Neverful was unused - he said I should keep it because it is going to be a rare bag in the future, but I'm in the process of getting rid of a bunch of bags from my collection and didn't want to keep it.  Took about 30 minutes to complete paperwork and sign for the exchange & store credit.



Did you get the credit for the price you paid for for the Waikiki Cabas GM and the Ikat Neverful?


----------



## mutedfaith

starbunny said:


> I haven't been posting here for years (ban island is serious business!)
> 
> But I randomly got the call and returned my beautiful but melting speedy 30 in emp today. I exchanged for another bag and was refunded the money left over instead of a credit which I was very thankful for. My SA said to consider my epi alma, epi cluny and de speedy as well because there are known problems with their glazing too.
> 
> Has there been a list of bags which are being inspected between 2013-2015? I bought a few more during this period and it's why I have been on ban island for so long.



I had another two appointments at Louis Vuitton at the recommendation of my SA. In my second appointment the SA immediately exchanged my Speedy 30 in DE due to glazing on the handles, and asked for me to return my Epi Alma. He didn't have an Alma strap, so I asked to come to a third appointment while he sourced the strap (didn't want to take an alma without a strap, and if I couldn't get the alma strap because it looks to be discontinued, I could then look for something else with a strap). I came to the third appointment, he forgot to source the strap and then said we aren't exchanging the Alma anymore though there are some defects in the handles from a bag I never used.

I made a complaint to management because of this and the inconsistencies I received (from not receiving receipts for exchanges, being told I would receive a refund and I didn't, not being told exactly what the LV policy is under Australia consumer law in regards to these defective bags though I asked to try and understand my position as a customer). Management called me and said "we don't need to exchange this bag anymore". I feel like I have been taken on a long and pointless journey. Why tell me one thing and do another? And why can't LV tell me why they changed their minds? And nothing else was addressed from my complaint. 

The way I was treated is odd. I regret not taking the offer in the second appointment to exchange the alma without the strap. While I did take a break from tpf and buying bags in general, I'm definitely done with LV.


----------



## vinbenphon1

starbunny said:


> I had another two appointments at Louis Vuitton at the recommendation of my SA. In my second appointment the SA immediately exchanged my Speedy 30 in DE due to glazing on the handles, and asked for me to return my Epi Alma. He didn't have an Alma strap, so I asked to come to a third appointment while he sourced the strap (didn't want to take an alma without a strap, and if I couldn't get the alma strap because it looks to be discontinued, I could then look for something else with a strap). I came to the third appointment, he forgot to source the strap and then said we aren't exchanging the Alma anymore though there are some defects in the handles from a bag I never used.
> 
> I made a complaint to management because of this and the inconsistencies I received (from not receiving receipts for exchanges, being told I would receive a refund and I didn't, not being told exactly what the LV policy is under Australia consumer law in regards to these defective bags though I asked to try and understand my position as a customer). Management called me and said "we don't need to exchange this bag anymore". I feel like I have been taken on a long and pointless journey. Why tell me one thing and do another? And why can't LV tell me why they changed their minds? And nothing else was addressed from my complaint.
> 
> The way I was treated is odd. I regret not taking the offer in the second appointment to exchange the alma without the strap. While I did take a break from tpf and buying bags in general, I'm definitely done with LV.


Sounds like the SA made a mistake about the Alma. I've not heard of this bag being replaced. He should have at least apologised for mucking you around. Did you ask them to assess the bag and maybe replace  the handles?


----------



## ivyvid

Did the policy of Louis vuitton really change after their computer update? I have a sofia coppola bag that was gifted to me with a long time ago. I had the receipt, bought on 2014. I saw dents and imprints of its strap’s glazing.. I countacted my SA and told me that I would need the original purchaser to bring it in or have the ID of the original purchaser...I am like what? She said it is because they have a new policy now...I am still scratching my head...it was given as a gift so I own that bag...


----------



## jellyv

ivyvid said:


> I have a sofia coppola bag that was gifted to me with a long time ago. *I had the receipt, *bought on 2014. I saw dents and imprints of its strap’s glazing.. I countacted my SA and told me that I would need the original purchaser to bring it in or have the ID of the original purchaser...I am like what? She said it is because they have a new policy now...I am still scratching my head...it was given as a gift so I own that bag...



Who is the receipt from, if not the original purchaser? A reselling site? Yes, it sounds accurate to LV's process. They do need to search the system and tie the bag to its original purchaser in order to get you a credit as the subsequent owner of that specific bag. Otherwise, LV would be on the line for endless returns of endless unverifiable bags, versus one-to-one matching of the faulty bag with its credit upon submission to LV. This isn't new policy.


----------



## ivyvid

jellyv said:


> Who is the receipt from, if not the original purchaser? A reselling site? Yes, it sounds accurate to LV's process. They do need to search the system and tie the bag to its original purchaser in order to get you a credit as the subsequent owner of that specific bag. Otherwise, LV would be on the line for endless returns of endless unverifiable bags, versus one-to-one matching of the faulty bag with its credit upon submission to LV. This isn't new policy.


The receipt is from Louis Vuitton at Sak’s Fifth Avenue in New York. It was ordered through phone by the purchaser who gifted me the bag...


----------



## jellyv

ivyvid said:


> The receipt is from Louis Vuitton at Sak’s Fifth Avenue in New York. It was ordered through phone by the purchaser who gifted me the bag...


Ah, so you know the purchaser. Then I think you're getting a runaround. They can track the purchase and should provide an exchange amount to be spent there at the time you bring in the bag, if it's a recalled bag.


----------



## mutedfaith

vinbenphon1 said:


> Sounds like the SA made a mistake about the Alma. I've not heard of this bag being replaced. He should have at least apologised for mucking you around. Did you ask them to assess the bag and maybe replace  the handles?



It's why I initially wondered if there was a list on bags recalled, considering all the bags mentioned in the first appointment by the SA. And then getting my Speedy in DE exchanged when it seems no one else did in this thread (doesn't seem to be on the "list"). SA said they could replace the handles but didn't know if the handles would be the same colour as the bag... so given my experience I no longer trust the verbal word of any SA associated with LV. Just wanted to post my experience and encourage anyone to take an offer immediately at the appointment in case SA change their minds.


----------



## vinbenphon1

ivyvid said:


> The receipt is from Louis Vuitton at Sak’s Fifth Avenue in New York. It was ordered through phone by the purchaser who gifted me the bag...


Just give them the name of the person who purchased the bag....and that should be end of. Also, go to a stand alone store, not one that is in a department store. Stand your ground firmly and politely if they try that original purchaser rhetoric again. You are the owner of the bag. Good luck.


----------



## vinbenphon1

starbunny said:


> It's why I initially wondered if there was a list on bags recalled, considering all the bags mentioned in the first appointment by the SA. And then getting my Speedy in DE exchanged when it seems no one else did in this thread (doesn't seem to be on the "list"). SA said they could replace the handles but didn't know if the handles would be the same colour as the bag... so given my experience I no longer trust the verbal word of any SA associated with LV. Just wanted to post my experience and encourage anyone to take an offer immediately at the appointment in case SA change their minds.


As if you would want different colour handles, smh.


----------



## frenchyo8

madzia said:


> Depends on the store... I had a bag replaced at NM LV no questions asked. Then I realized I had a wallet also on the “recall list” and had two stores tell me that there was no such thing as a recall list and that it was simply wear and tear before a third store replaced it after sending pics of it for quality inspection. It was terribly annoying, but I’m glad in the end they stood behind their product.



Yes I’m also glad they replaced it for you!

I got the call today, they will do an exchange, I told them I would prefer another bag.  So we’ll see.  I’m waiting on the gorgeous bag that they showed me in the “book” of what’s coming next, but said no pictures! It’s a big version of the Steamer bag in mono with black leather.  We’ll see what they say!


----------



## thelittlestar

So I just had the call from CS, about my two bags the Retiro and Estrela both with black leather trim bought early 2015.
And I was given the choice to go into store and exchange for something else.
Both my bags are not showing any signs of damage and I would be hard pressed to lose the Retiro, but I might be bored with the Estrela now and after four years of use I can get a new bag!


----------



## mrsinsyder

vinbenphon1 said:


> Sounds like the SA made a mistake about the Alma. I've not heard of this bag being replaced. He should have at least apologised for mucking you around. Did you ask them to assess the bag and maybe replace  the handles?


My SA and the manager have also mentioned my Alma several times but I haven't bothered with it... I'm wondering if there are some issues with Almas but nothing of the large scale yet.


----------



## vinbenphon1

mrsinsyder said:


> My SA and the manager have also mentioned my Alma several times but I haven't bothered with it... I'm wondering if there are some issues with Almas but nothing of the large scale yet.


(Fingers in ears)  I checked my Aztec Alma nothing so far, I would really hate to part with it, but it does have black handles so maybe they would just replace them if anything did happen. They did ask me to take in my Saint Germain, but no issue to speak of as it had rolled edges not glazing.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Discovered that the glazing on my artsy noir had melted onto the gold rings of the bag, my curieuse has smalls cracks along in the glazing and the glazing on both of my posie illustre charms have really softened. Such a bummer. 

My audacieuse mm had cracked glazing and was repaired in 2014. No cracks yet but I can tell that the glazing is also just starting to soften. 

Such a bummer because I really enjoy having these pieces in my collection and the newer styles dont thrill me quite the same.


----------



## lovecouture

Well, I want to thank you all for this thread. I am located in Canada, and have not heard anything about this “recall” for defective items, nor have I received any calls. 

After reading through the thread, I remembered that I purchased my artsy in 2014 and my bagatelle in 2015. Both are monogram empreinte. So I called the CS number and was transferred to a specific department that is managing these issues. So a regular CS agent was not able to help. 

The agent in the “special” department confirmed that there was a manufacturing issue with certain pieces made during 2013-2015 and that both my empreinte bags were eligible for 1) free repair 2) replacement/exchange 3) credit note. 

I was also told that I would be given “today’s” value of my bag. I purchased the artsy when is cost 3100$ CAD, now it’s 4000$ CAD plus taxes. I was told by the CS agent that their bags do not depreciate and that they are aware of the fact that many peices that are affected by the defect have gone up in price since the original purchase date. 

So I will be going to the store tomorrow to try out some bags. 

Needless to say, if it wasn’t for this thread, I would have never known about this recall... so I am pissed. Why the inconsistencies? If LV has clear access to my account and can see what I have purchased, why didn’t I get a call???

So again, thank you all and I will keep you updated should there be any issues once I arrive in store with my “defective” bags.


----------



## snibor

lovecouture said:


> Well, I want to thank you all for this thread. I am located in Canada, and have not heard anything about this “recall” for defective items, nor have I received any calls.
> 
> After reading through the thread, I remembered that I purchased my artsy in 2014 and my bagatelle in 2015. Both are monogram empreinte. So I called the CS number and was transferred to a specific department that is managing these issues. So a regular CS agent was not able to help.
> 
> The agent in the “special” department confirmed that there was a manufacturing issue with certain pieces made during 2013-2015 and that both my empreinte bags were eligible for 1) free repair 2) replacement/exchange 3) credit note.
> 
> I was also told that I would be given “today’s” value of my bag. I purchased the artsy when is cost 3100$ CAD, now it’s 4000$ CAD plus taxes. I was told by the CS agent that their bags do not depreciate and that they are aware of the fact that many peices that are affected by the defect have gone up in price since the original purchase date.
> 
> So I will be going to the store tomorrow to try out some bags.
> 
> Needless to say, if it wasn’t for this thread, I would have never known about this recall... so I am pissed. Why the inconsistencies? If LV has clear access to my account and can see what I have purchased, why didn’t I get a call???
> 
> So again, thank you all and I will keep you updated should there be any issues once I arrive in store with my “defective” bags.



As mentioned before, given the number of customers effected by recall, they probably just didn’t get to you yet.  I’d be quite pleased given that they are offering you current value.  That’s fabulous.  Happy shopping.


----------



## Meesh202

lovecouture said:


> Well, I want to thank you all for this thread. I am located in Canada, and have not heard anything about this “recall” for defective items, nor have I received any calls.
> 
> After reading through the thread, I remembered that I purchased my artsy in 2014 and my bagatelle in 2015. Both are monogram empreinte. So I called the CS number and was transferred to a specific department that is managing these issues. So a regular CS agent was not able to help.
> 
> The agent in the “special” department confirmed that there was a manufacturing issue with certain pieces made during 2013-2015 and that both my empreinte bags were eligible for 1) free repair 2) replacement/exchange 3) credit note.
> 
> I was also told that I would be given “today’s” value of my bag. I purchased the artsy when is cost 3100$ CAD, now it’s 4000$ CAD plus taxes. I was told by the CS agent that their bags do not depreciate and that they are aware of the fact that many peices that are affected by the defect have gone up in price since the original purchase date.
> 
> So I will be going to the store tomorrow to try out some bags.
> 
> Needless to say, if it wasn’t for this thread, I would have never known about this recall... so I am pissed. Why the inconsistencies? If LV has clear access to my account and can see what I have purchased, why didn’t I get a call???
> 
> So again, thank you all and I will keep you updated should there be any issues once I arrive in store with my “defective” bags.


They would have called at some point.

The list of clients is massive. 

I also had Multiple profiles that Inhave tried to have merged for years.... and they found me. 

I know someone that has the same item I did that was on list and she has t got the call yet....


----------



## Bronzi522

lovecouture said:


> Well, I want to thank you all for this thread. I am located in Canada, and have not heard anything about this “recall” for defective items, nor have I received any calls.
> 
> After reading through the thread, I remembered that I purchased my artsy in 2014 and my bagatelle in 2015. Both are monogram empreinte. So I called the CS number and was transferred to a specific department that is managing these issues. So a regular CS agent was not able to help.
> 
> The agent in the “special” department confirmed that there was a manufacturing issue with certain pieces made during 2013-2015 and that both my empreinte bags were eligible for 1) free repair 2) replacement/exchange 3) credit note.
> 
> I was also told that I would be given “today’s” value of my bag. I purchased the artsy when is cost 3100$ CAD, now it’s 4000$ CAD plus taxes. I was told by the CS agent that their bags do not depreciate and that they are aware of the fact that many peices that are affected by the defect have gone up in price since the original purchase date.
> 
> So I will be going to the store tomorrow to try out some bags.
> 
> Needless to say, if it wasn’t for this thread, I would have never known about this recall... so I am pissed. Why the inconsistencies? If LV has clear access to my account and can see what I have purchased, why didn’t I get a call???
> 
> So again, thank you all and I will keep you updated should there be any issues once I arrive in store with my “defective” bags.



I learned from this forum as well, so really blessed to have accidentally saw it, while looking on Cartier forum. I called the 800#, got a CS, who also transferred me to same “special group”. I was told my Soft Lockit was not affected that is why I had not been contacted. Nevertheless, I took the bag out to look at it, and saw glazing on handles were sticky AND dented like melting. Posted pics here and lovely ladies said, yup that’s the issue. I took to local boutique simp,yshowing them issue, not mentioning recall and 10 min later they offered me fill credit for 5 year old bag. I can’t complain about LV service. Chanel would have never and at those prices......


----------



## Lifeoftheparty

Newbie posting. 

I have several LV pieces mostly Epi (my favorite) but a couple of monogram pieces as well.  I noticed that the handles on my Epi Alma were becoming "tacky" but I didn't think much of it until I got to LV this past weekend and noticed black "glue" all over the handles.  My husband and I took it to LV at our Hotel (Encore) and showed it to a lovely salesperson who immediately told me that this bag has been having problems and that I could either get store credit or a new bag.  It took me all of 5 minutes to choose an Epi Neo Noe in Coquelicot/Blueberry. 

Amazing customer service.


----------



## Prettyvogue

lovecouture said:


> Well, I want to thank you all for this thread. I am located in Canada, and have not heard anything about this “recall” for defective items, nor have I received any calls.
> 
> After reading through the thread, I remembered that I purchased my artsy in 2014 and my bagatelle in 2015. Both are monogram empreinte. So I called the CS number and was transferred to a specific department that is managing these issues. So a regular CS agent was not able to help.
> 
> The agent in the “special” department confirmed that there was a manufacturing issue with certain pieces made during 2013-2015 and that both my empreinte bags were eligible for 1) free repair 2) replacement/exchange 3) credit note.
> 
> I was also told that I would be given “today’s” value of my bag. I purchased the artsy when is cost 3100$ CAD, now it’s 4000$ CAD plus taxes. I was told by the CS agent that their bags do not depreciate and that they are aware of the fact that many peices that are affected by the defect have gone up in price since the original purchase date.
> 
> So I will be going to the store tomorrow to try out some bags.
> 
> Needless to say, if it wasn’t for this thread, I would have never known about this recall... so I am pissed. Why the inconsistencies? If LV has clear access to my account and can see what I have purchased, why didn’t I get a call???
> 
> So again, thank you all and I will keep you updated should there be any issues once I arrive in store with my “defective” bags.


Artsy is included in this recall? I thought this bag doesn’t have glazing? I got my mom one years back which is why I ask. If it is included in the recall, I should check hers.


----------



## viewwing

Lifeoftheparty said:


> Newbie posting.
> 
> I have several LV pieces mostly Epi (my favorite) but a couple of monogram pieces as well.  I noticed that the handles on my Epi Alma were becoming "tacky" but I didn't think much of it until I got to LV this past weekend and noticed black "glue" all over the handles.  My husband and I took it to LV at our Hotel (Encore) and showed it to a lovely salesperson who immediately told me that this bag has been having problems and that I could either get store credit or a new bag.  It took me all of 5 minutes to choose an Epi Neo Noe in Coquelicot/Blueberry.
> 
> Amazing customer service.


That’s awesome! What year was your Alma from? N what color was it?


----------



## Bagluvluv

So glad to have seen this!

I just got my Turillion leather alma exchanged for a new bag, the glazing was sticky and out of shape sort a speak

My SA immediately told me and asked me to exchange for a new bag at face value of what I paid for the bag, I happen to carry the bag that day

I love LV, their service is the beat imo

My lovely SAs never fails me!


----------



## Lifeoftheparty

viewwing said:


> That’s awesome! What year was your Alma from? N what color was it?


It was from 2013 and the color was Sunrise.  I was so in love with that purse as it was given to me on Mother's Day by my husband and sons.  I was going to hold on to it but I just couldn't get over the tacky glaze that was getting all over the purse and my clothes (when I wore it with strap).  It was a mess.


----------



## lovecouture

Prettyvogue said:


> Artsy is included in this recall? I thought this bag doesn’t have glazing? I got my mom one years back which is why I ask. If it is included in the recall, I should check hers.



Mine still looks brand new, so no issues.... But they said that there could be an issue once the bag gets more use. since it was manufactured during 2013-2015, they said that they would include it in the recall.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Prettyvogue said:


> Artsy is included in this recall? I thought this bag doesn’t have glazing? I got my mom one years back which is why I ask. If it is included in the recall, I should check hers.



Artsy in Empreinte.


----------



## kcousi

I was heavily impacted by these defects. I had 12 bags and 3 accessories that needed to be returned/exchanged. Now mind you I had 2 Soft Lockits already returned for store credit, one in 2017 and the other 3 weeks ago. I had no idea this was a larger issue. To be honest it was beyond stressful to have to wrangle all my bags and drive to my LV store. But luckily I had my SA there the entire time to look at new potential bags. I absolutely love Montaigne, but had such a bad taste in my mouth, I am now not the owner of any. I had 6 in total. Makes me very sad, but just couldn’t do it. After two visits and more then 4 hours, I am the proud owner of new bags, mainly Mahina. I still have credits that I need to use, which I am thinking Milla might be it. 
But the process has been very draining to say the least, but in all it was a wonderful experience working with the SA I was most comfortable with. I am not one that likes attention, so luckily I was in a room by ourselves or in a corner of the store. 

Attached are most of the bags, not included are the Soft Lockits. I actually returned two and have the other two getting repaired (2-3 month estimate)


----------



## Bella2015

Shoppinmel said:


> Artsy in Empreinte.



Can I please ask what year? I have one from 2013.  Ty


----------



## pecknnibble

kcousi said:


> I was heavily impacted by these defects. I had 12 bags and 3 accessories that needed to be returned/exchanged. Now mind you I had 2 Soft Lockits already returned for store credit, one in 2017 and the other 3 weeks ago. I had no idea this was a larger issue. To be honest it was beyond stressful to have to wrangle all my bags and drive to my LV store. But luckily I had my SA there the entire time to look at new potential bags. I absolutely love Montaigne, but had such a bad taste in my mouth, I am now not the owner of any. I had 6 in total. Makes me very sad, but just couldn’t do it. After two visits and more then 4 hours, I am the proud owner of new bags, mainly Mahina. I still have credits that I need to use, which I am thinking Milla might be it.
> But the process has been very draining to say the least, but in all it was a wonderful experience working with the SA I was most comfortable with. I am not one that likes attention, so luckily I was in a room by ourselves or in a corner of the store.
> 
> Attached are most of the bags, not included are the Soft Lockits. I actually returned two and have the other two getting repaired (2-3 month estimate)



Do you happen to know if all Montaigne sizes are recalled? I have a 2015 black empreinte MM but I haven’t noticed any glazing issues yet. Also, I purchased it while on a trip to Rome so I’m not sure if that makes a difference in coverage (since I didn’t get a call from CS). TIA!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Bella2015 said:


> Can I please ask what year? I have one from 2013.  Ty



Just call CS and ask if yours is on the list.


----------



## Prettyvogue

lovecouture said:


> Mine still looks brand new, so no issues.... But they said that there could be an issue once the bag gets more use. since it was manufactured during 2013-2015, they said that they would include it in the recall.





Shoppinmel said:


> Artsy in Empreinte.


Thank you both! My mom’s is in empreinte so I will have to check the date code.


----------



## Prettyvogue

My mom read me the date code on her artsy over the phone and the 4 digits are 1141. Does that mean it was made in 2011 or 2014? Would it be part of the recall? TIA


----------



## Melfontana

kcousi said:


> I was heavily impacted by these defects. I had 12 bags and 3 accessories that needed to be returned/exchanged. Now mind you I had 2 Soft Lockits already returned for store credit, one in 2017 and the other 3 weeks ago. I had no idea this was a larger issue. To be honest it was beyond stressful to have to wrangle all my bags and drive to my LV store. But luckily I had my SA there the entire time to look at new potential bags. I absolutely love Montaigne, but had such a bad taste in my mouth, I am now not the owner of any. I had 6 in total. Makes me very sad, but just couldn’t do it. After two visits and more then 4 hours, I am the proud owner of new bags, mainly Mahina. I still have credits that I need to use, which I am thinking Milla might be it.
> But the process has been very draining to say the least, but in all it was a wonderful experience working with the SA I was most comfortable with. I am not one that likes attention, so luckily I was in a room by ourselves or in a corner of the store.
> 
> Attached are most of the bags, not included are the Soft Lockits. I actually returned two and have the other two getting repaired (2-3 month estimate)



Wow [emoji50] you had to haul all those bags in [emoji50]


----------



## Melfontana

Prettyvogue said:


> My mom read me the date code on her artsy over the phone and the 4 digits are 1141. Does that mean it was made in 2011 or 2014? Would it be part of the recall? TIA



I believe it’s the 14th week of 2011


----------



## kcousi

pecknnibble said:


> Do you happen to know if all Montaigne sizes are recalled? I have a 2015 black empreinte MM but I haven’t noticed any glazing issues yet. Also, I purchased it while on a trip to Rome so I’m not sure if that makes a difference in coverage (since I didn’t get a call from CS). TIA!


It’s not really a Montaigne issue, it’s the glazing on the leather pieces. I just happen to have several Montaigne pieces, so I was really impacted.


----------



## kcousi

Melfontana said:


> Wow [emoji50] you had to haul all those bags in [emoji50]


It’s took myself, a SA and a helper to bring them all in. Leather can be heavy so times that by 10, yep it was fun....


----------



## Prettyvogue

Melfontana said:


> I believe it’s the 14th week of 2011


Ok thank you!


----------



## lovecouture

kcousi said:


> I was heavily impacted by these defects. I had 12 bags and 3 accessories that needed to be returned/exchanged. Now mind you I had 2 Soft Lockits already returned for store credit, one in 2017 and the other 3 weeks ago. I had no idea this was a larger issue. To be honest it was beyond stressful to have to wrangle all my bags and drive to my LV store. But luckily I had my SA there the entire time to look at new potential bags. I absolutely love Montaigne, but had such a bad taste in my mouth, I am now not the owner of any. I had 6 in total. Makes me very sad, but just couldn’t do it. After two visits and more then 4 hours, I am the proud owner of new bags, mainly Mahina. I still have credits that I need to use, which I am thinking Milla might be it.
> But the process has been very draining to say the least, but in all it was a wonderful experience working with the SA I was most comfortable with. I am not one that likes attention, so luckily I was in a room by ourselves or in a corner of the store.
> 
> Attached are most of the bags, not included are the Soft Lockits. I actually returned two and have the other two getting repaired (2-3 month estimate)



I love love that blue indigo color.. what’s the name of it?


----------



## lovecouture

lovecouture said:


> Well, I want to thank you all for this thread. I am located in Canada, and have not heard anything about this “recall” for defective items, nor have I received any calls.
> 
> After reading through the thread, I remembered that I purchased my artsy in 2014 and my bagatelle in 2015. Both are monogram empreinte. So I called the CS number and was transferred to a specific department that is managing these issues. So a regular CS agent was not able to help.
> 
> The agent in the “special” department confirmed that there was a manufacturing issue with certain pieces made during 2013-2015 and that both my empreinte bags were eligible for 1) free repair 2) replacement/exchange 3) credit note.
> 
> I was also told that I would be given “today’s” value of my bag. I purchased the artsy when is cost 3100$ CAD, now it’s 4000$ CAD plus taxes. I was told by the CS agent that their bags do not depreciate and that they are aware of the fact that many peices that are affected by the defect have gone up in price since the original purchase date.
> 
> So I will be going to the store tomorrow to try out some bags.
> 
> Needless to say, if it wasn’t for this thread, I would have never known about this recall... so I am pissed. Why the inconsistencies? If LV has clear access to my account and can see what I have purchased, why didn’t I get a call???
> 
> So again, thank you all and I will keep you updated should there be any issues once I arrive in store with my “defective” bags.



Just wanted to update you all, as I mentioned, I was given an appointment to bring in my 2 empreinte pieces on Saturday that just passed. 

All SA were absolutely lovely and helpful. They confirmed exactly what I was told by customer service, that I can opt for a repair, replacement or credit. And I would be given today’s value of the bags. 

We chose to trade the bagatelle for the V tote mm, and we got some money back. 

As for the other bag... it is a galet colored artsy. The main reason I bought the bag is because I LOVED the color on the empreinte leather. So I would like to stay within the empreinte category, and within the taupe color range. So we are ordering a melie in Vison, and I will keep my artsy until I make a decision. But at this point, I think I may opt for a repair.


----------



## kcousi

lovecouture said:


> I love love that blue indigo color.. what’s the name of it?


The color was Iris. A purple-blue, such a vibrant color


----------



## sf_newyorker

I just posted on the Estrella recall thread - received the call today about the model purchased in 2015. My first call received and hopefully only one. I honestly don’t want to get a call about my PM.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

lovecouture said:


> We chose to trade the bagatelle for the V tote mm, and we got some money back.
> 
> So we are ordering a melie in Vison



Did they give you a cash refund or was it in store credit?

And, I love the color vision in the empreinte print. Ill also try to trade my empreinte artsy for something in Vision!


----------



## Lvalentine

anyone hear anything about the Marais I have this strange spot where is almost looks melted but everything else about my bag is pristine....I don't carry it often so I have no idea why it is like this


----------



## lovecouture

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Did they give you a cash refund or was it in store credit?
> 
> And, I love the color vision in the empreinte print. Ill also try to trade my empreinte artsy for something in Vision!



They gave cash back becasue it was under 500$!

I can't wait to see the vison color in person, they did not have any items in store in the color and I'm waiting for my special order Melie in vison.


----------



## msully

Is 2016 Bagatelle included in recall? I tried calling LV but they won't give me any information since I am not original purchaser. They said they can't provide which bags are on list and as I am not the original owner I don't have any options (?). They would need to talk to original owner to give options. Client Services was overall very rude about this all. Any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## kcousi

msully said:


> Is 2016 Bagatelle included in recall? I tried calling LV but they won't give me any information since I am not original purchaser. They said they can't provide which bags are on list and as I am not the original owner I don't have any options (?). They would need to talk to original owner to give options. Client Services was overall very rude about this all. Any help/advice is appreciated.


I had two Bagatelles and yes I returned/exchanged them. It really depends on the date though. But my assumption they are impacted


----------



## ferrarix

DeeCags03 said:


> Is he in short hills? I have worked with him before he found me my Métis. He’s a doll


Yes! It was the Short Hills store. He was wonderful


----------



## babyloove

Hi !
Back in december, my mono Montaigne MM was exchanged due to glazing issues. 
I just notifed this on the new one (had the same thing on the older one). Should I be concerned ? Both handles have this on both sides ... I don’t wan’t to get paranoid...
Thanks


----------



## fabuleux

babyloove said:


> Hi !
> Back in december, my mono Montaigne MM was exchanged due to glazing issues.
> I just notifed this on the new one (had the same thing on the older one). Should I be concerned ? Both handles have this on both sides ... I don’t wan’t to get paranoid...
> Thanks


What are you worried about? I am not sure I can tell from the pictures.


----------



## babyloove

I am afraid the glazing cracks where there is the v ... Maybe I should just wait and see ...


----------



## babyloove

I had some glazing on my hands so I took it in, they kept the bag to do an expertise ... Wait & see


----------



## Kitty157

I’m in Canada and I have an Estrela NM. I never got a call so I asked my SA and he said if I didn’t get a call then I am not affected and as for items gifted to me the original owners would have been contacted- not sure how that helps me since I am not in contact with some of theses people so I would never know. I didn’t push the issue further as my items don’t have a problem yet, but now I am wondering if I should just call CS myself and ask because if I ever get a problem I don’t want to be stuck with these items.


----------



## merc_g

I took my mono Pochette Métis from 2015 in to a boutique yesterday. He asked if I had been called and I said no, but that I had contacted the 800# and they told me I needed to bring it in. He took it in the back to talk to a manager, I presume, came back out said that even though I hadn’t been called yet, I would have but just haven’t been gotten to on the list yet, and my bag was one of the affected, so let’s just do it now.
He told me that because it’s an exchange due to quality, I had to pick something in the store to exchange it for at the current value or more. No gift cards, no ordering anything in from online or store, no credit, etc. He did tell me that I could hang onto my bag since they didn’t have any mono PM’s in, but that he had no idea if and when they would get any in stock.
I told him I’d look around and he said he’d show me the empreinte PM’s they had. I wasn’t planning on spending that money, but I fell in love with one and it was a done deal. So I got a new empreinte PM in Beige Rose Creme! It’s beautiful. But I will be adding the mono PM back to my collection in the future when I’m off of ban island.


----------



## EmmJay

Today, I noticed glazing issues on an Empreinte Felicie in Noir purchased in May 2017 gifted to my mom that she rarely uses. My mom mentioned that her Felicie was sticky. I sent my CA a text who advised me to bring it in store. I took it to the store, my CA took a quick look at it, and deemed it defective immediately. My CA had already put all of the Felicie’s on hold so I could pick another one or select a different bag. In my experience, LV CAs have always provided me with exceptional customer service and work diligently to resolve any quality issues. 
Of note, my CA was unaware of any defects with the Empreinte Felicie but urged me to bring the bag in for inspection. Even if your bag is not on the “recall” list or the CA or CS is unaware of any issues with your bag, take your bag in for inspection. There will always be outliers and no one can provide absolute assurance that an item is not defective until the item is inspected by a CA.


----------



## amstevens714

EmmJay said:


> I had this same bag, color, and year and my CA advised me to bring it in bc it was on the recall list even though I had no issues with it.
> 
> View attachment 4360011



Wow - you have an amazing SA lol


----------



## PKM

Emsidee said:


> No the bag doesn’t have to show issues yet. You can just bring it in.


Where can I find the recall list??


----------



## PKM

Prettyvogue said:


> My mom read me the date code on her artsy over the phone and the 4 digits are 1141. Does that mean it was made in 2011 or 2014? Would it be part of the recall? TIA


2011 is the year


----------



## PKM

I have a preloved Babylone mono pm Galet Mahina which I love but I now have to cracks in the glazing near the handles and smudging on the o ring connection leather part.   Date code was made in 2015.   Has this been recalled??  Any help is appreciated as I love this bag.   Is there a list anywhere?


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Hi there, I’m in the UK and I wanted to let you know about my recent experience at LV Bond Street, London.  I had a couple of items purchased a few years ago in Empreinte leather which were becoming sticky and melting in places.  I emailed LV and they advised that a visit to a shop was best.  I do not live close to a store but after following this thread carefully and other research online,  I decided that it would be worth a planned trip.  There was an area within the store where items for repair were assessed.  I explained the problem and the lady said this shouldn’t take long before even looking at the items.  Within 5 minutes I ended up with over £4K in store credit, I even emptied my purse in front of her to return!  I was told I had to use the credit in that store and within 1 year only.  The customer care experience was amazing and I was handed over to a fantastic SA called Alessandra who spent so much time showing me lots of bags and accessories.  It felt amazing.  I hope this helps anyone in the UK who are experiencing any issues with bags bought a few years ago.  I left a very happy customer.


----------



## Bronzi522

merc_g said:


> I took my mono Pochette Métis from 2015 in to a boutique yesterday. He asked if I had been called and I said no, but that I had contacted the 800# and they told me I needed to bring it in. He took it in the back to talk to a manager, I presume, came back out said that even though I hadn’t been called yet, I would have but just haven’t been gotten to on the list yet, and my bag was one of the affected, so let’s just do it now.
> He told me that because it’s an exchange due to quality, I had to pick something in the store to exchange it for at the current value or more. No gift cards, no ordering anything in from online or store, no credit, etc. He did tell me that I could hang onto my bag since they didn’t have any mono PM’s in, but that he had no idea if and when they would get any in stock.
> I told him I’d look around and he said he’d show me the empreinte PM’s they had. I wasn’t planning on spending that money, but I fell in love with one and it was a done deal. So I got a new empreinte PM in Beige Rose Creme! It’s beautiful. But I will be adding the mono PM back to my collection in the future when I’m off of ban island.



Hmmmm.  My store gave me a credit as my bag is no longer made and wasn't sure what I wanted as well. I ordered a bag and searched on line for other choices since I had a nice amount credit. They did tell me if I lost the credit gift card, I would be out of luck and not replaced.


----------



## gilson854

WolfieluvsBags said:


> Hi there, I’m in the UK and I wanted to let you know about my recent experience at LV Bond Street, London.  I had a couple of items purchased a few years ago in Empreinte leather which were becoming sticky and melting in places.  I emailed LV and they advised that a visit to a shop was best.  I do not live close to a store but after following this thread carefully and other research online,  I decided that it would be worth a planned trip.  There was an area within the store where items for repair were assessed.  I explained the problem and the lady said this shouldn’t take long before even looking at the items.  Within 5 minutes I ended up with over £4K in store credit, I even emptied my purse in front of her to return!  I was told I had to use the credit in that store and within 1 year only.  The customer care experience was amazing and I was handed over to a fantastic SA called Alessandra who spent so much time showing me lots of bags and accessories.  It felt amazing.  I hope this helps anyone in the UK who are experiencing any issues with bags bought a few years ago.  I left a very happy customer.



This is good to know thank you. I have an empreinte montaigne and it is melted in several areas but the problem is I bought it preloved - did you have to prove you bought it direct from LV? I don’t have the LV receipt from the original owner but wondering if it might be worth taking the bag into LV anyway?


----------



## merc_g

Bronzi522 said:


> Hmmmm.  My store gave me a credit as my bag is no longer made and wasn't sure what I wanted as well. I ordered a bag and searched on line for other choices since I had a nice amount credit. They did tell me if I lost the credit gift card, I would be out of luck and not replaced.



While I’m glad they replaced my bag and i really do love my new one, I’m irritated that the protocol does not seem to be the same across the board in all stores. He said that if they even offered credit (which they wouldn’t), it would be at the price I paid, not the current selling price, so they weren’t even offering that option. It doesn’t make any sense when I’ve read on here of multiple people getting a gift card to spend as they’d please. But then others who had the same experience I did. I wish it was the same no matter what store you took it to.
Like I said, I love my new bag, but it would have been nice to save that $400 for something else and tried my luck at getting another mono PM online.


----------



## Bronzi522

merc_g said:


> While I’m glad they replaced my bag and i really do love my new one, I’m irritated that the protocol does not seem to be the same across the board in all stores. He said that if they even offered credit (which they wouldn’t), it would be at the price I paid, not the current selling price, so they weren’t even offering that option. It doesn’t make any sense when I’ve read on here of multiple people getting a gift card to spend as they’d please. But then others who had the same experience I did. I wish it was the same no matter what store you took it to.
> Like I said, I love my new bag, but it would have been nice to save that $400 for something else and tried my luck at getting another mono PM online.



I agree. I saw folks were getting current selling. Maybe this store had a sales target  thus wanting the sale that day. I was first told I had to pick something in store, but then mentioned I hadn’t dreamed they would take my bag on the spot and offer credit, so I wanted options since what if the didn’t have anything I wanted?  Then they offered credit. 

At the end of the day, glad you got a new bag you adore! Wear it well!


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

gilson854 said:


> This is good to know thank you. I have an empreinte montaigne and it is melted in several areas but the problem is I bought it preloved - did you have to prove you bought it direct from LV? I don’t have the LV receipt from the original owner but wondering if it might be worth taking the bag into LV anyway?



I had all th original receipts.  One item I had bought pre-loved but I also had the receipt for that so I’m not sure sorry.  It’s definately worth a try though?  They also gave me credit for the current selling price.  It was a win win for me and I was very happy!


----------



## duna

gilson854 said:


> This is good to know thank you. I have an empreinte montaigne and it is melted in several areas but the problem is I bought it preloved - did you have to prove you bought it direct from LV? I don’t have the LV receipt from the original owner but wondering if it might be worth taking the bag into LV anyway?



One of my two Soft Lockits was preowned and I had no reciept, but they exchanged it anyway, it's worth trying.


----------



## lvmhgirl

I received a voicemail message from customer service back in January but we were out of town so by the time we got home I had completely forgotten about it until I saw this thread just now. I do remember they mentioned something about "items purchased 2013-2014". I hope it's not too late to contact them.


----------



## Sunna

I have a Montaigne gm in empreinte noir, bought in 2015. It is one of my favourite bags, but because I do have a lot of bags, it is not one of my most used bags. 
I suddenly noticed this on the inside on top of one of the handles. After inspecting it, it looks like something is happening to the other hsndle too.. I wil bring it in to the only store in Norway. I already had it repaired once(shipped to France), because the zipper broke. 
So what can I expect when I bring it in? Wll they ship it off to get repaired? Will they say it is normal wear and tear? Or will they say it is defect and give me a new bag or store credit? And if I get store credit, will it be for the price I paid for it in 2015 or for todays price?


----------



## nicole0612

Sunna said:


> I have a Montaigne gm in empreinte noir, bought in 2015. It is one of my favourite bags, but because I do have a lot of bags, it is not one of my most used bags.
> I suddenly noticed this on the inside on top of one of the handles. After inspecting it, it looks like something is happening to the other hsndle too.. I wil bring it in to the only store in Norway. I already had it repaired once(shipped to France), because the zipper broke.
> So what can I expect when I bring it in? Wll they ship it off to get repaired? Will they say it is normal wear and tear? Or will they say it is defect and give me a new bag or store credit? And if I get store credit, will it be for the price I paid for it in 2015 or for todays price?
> View attachment 4395733



Almost certainly it will be considered a defect (this item is part of the recall). If policies are the same as in the US, you will get store credit for the current price + tax or exchange for a new bag.


----------



## Sunna

nicole0612 said:


> Almost certainly it will be considered a defect (this item is part of the recall). If policies are the same as in the US, you will get store credit for the current price + tax or exchange for a new bag.



Thank for replying! I am so in love with this bag, that I think I want a new one if mine is considered defect. 
I live far away from the only LV-store in Norway, so I guess I can only get a new one if they have it in store..


----------



## Bella2015

I had the exact same bag. They replaced it for me even though it had no issues. They mailed me a new one from the warehouse but I had to bring the bag into the store.


----------



## vicki_en

Anyone from Asia had their bags recalled? China? Hong Kong? Malaysia? Singapore? Korea? Japan? Bangkok? Etc etc...


----------



## harlem_cutie

vicki_en said:


> Anyone from Asia had their bags recalled? China? Hong Kong? Malaysia? Singapore? Korea? Japan? Bangkok? Etc etc...


I bought my W tote (2013) and Soft Lockit MM Galet (2014) in Tokyo. I took the Soft Lockit in because the handles melted and ruined the bag. While I was at the store in NYC they pulled up my account in the system, saw the W bag and told me to bring. My bags weren't formally recalled but they flagged as defective in LV's system.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Thanks to this thread and all the beautiful people here, yesterday I was able to exchange my beloved Greenwich, bought in 2015, due to future problems with glazing. It was actually just peeling a little bit on the strap. I never received a call from CS but I took it in store for advice and  my wonderful SA deemed it defective on the spot and let me choose whatever item I liked from what they had in store at the moment for the same amount I paid in 2015 for the bag.. 
I picked up a pochette Felice in epi noir and a neonoe in DA with bluette trim. Amazing service! 
Thank you all! [emoji119][emoji4]


----------



## Sunna

I posted a photo of my empreinte Montaigne with the glazing peeling off on one of the handles earlier. 
Brought it to the only LV store in Norway today. After an SA inspected it, I was told that my bag was made after all the glazing issues were fixed.. I bought my bag in 2015. So the peeling was normal wear and tear according to the SA.. Had to pay to have the bag shipped off to France to change the handles ☹️☹️


----------



## EmmJay

Sunna said:


> I posted a photo of my empreinte Montaigne with the glazing peeling off on one of the handles earlier.
> Brought it to the only LV store in Norway today. After an SA inspected it, I was told that my bag was made after all the glazing issues were fixed.. I bought my bag in 2015. So the peeling was normal wear and tear according to the SA.. Had to pay to have the bag shipped off to France to change the handles ☹️☹️



I had a Felicie Empreinte from May 2017 with glazing issues. I went to LV, my CA deemed it defective, and I got another one. The inconsistency regarding defective items is ridiculous. I hope the bag is perfect when you receive it from repair. Good luck!


----------



## Sunna

EmmJay said:


> I had a Felicie Empreinte from May 2017 with glazing issues. I went to LV, my CA deemed it defective, and I got another one. The inconsistency regarding defective items is ridiculous. I hope the bag is perfect when you receive it from repair. Good luck!



Thanks! Yes, it really isn’t fair.. The SA said that the issues some bags have are melting glazing, not peeling like mine..


----------



## Bella2015

My Montaigne was from 2015 and didn’t have any issues but was recalled.  You should call the 800 customer service number.  It doesn’t sound right that you have to pay.


----------



## pjhm

Bella2015 said:


> My Montaigne was from 2015 and didn’t have any issues but was recalled.  You should call the 800 customer service number.  It doesn’t sound right that you have to pay.


Perhaps hers was manufactured the months after the “recall” but no one asked me what date I bought my Empreinte Speedy, they just took one look at it and starting showing me other Empreinte bags. The SA said, “ same thing happened to mine”. I do wish OP luck and wish she would have taken it to another LV shop.


----------



## Irishcori

Gailabomb said:


> Yes


Does anyone know the original RRP of the Empreinte Metis Hobo? Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

Irishcori said:


> Does anyone know the original RRP of the Empreinte Metis Hobo? Thank you



My Metis Hobo in Orient was purchased in 2014 and I was credited $3,150 USD when I brought in earlier this year. The sides and strap were completely melted.


----------



## SpeedyJC

frenchyo8 said:


> Oh no the glazing on my reverse Pochette Métis is peeling where it bends.  [emoji31]
> 
> Has anyone had this re-glazed instead of exchanged?
> 
> View attachment 4359942



My PM ( I have the black and red mono)  has cracking developing where it bends aswell just like yours does, there is however no peeling luckily. I remember when this bag came out alot of posters here were having issues with it. I do not plan on contacting LV about the cracking that has formed but I do hope it doesnt get worse. I really do not think my usage matters much because I have probably used this bag I would say less than 50 times since owning it and I bought it back in 2016. Seems like the cracking issue is just happening naturally over time.


----------



## Emsidee

Sunna said:


> I posted a photo of my empreinte Montaigne with the glazing peeling off on one of the handles earlier.
> Brought it to the only LV store in Norway today. After an SA inspected it, I was told that my bag was made after all the glazing issues were fixed.. I bought my bag in 2015. So the peeling was normal wear and tear according to the SA.. Had to pay to have the bag shipped off to France to change the handles ☹️☹️


I had also sent my montaigne in for repairs and it was deemed defective in France so I got store credit for it. Maybe the same thing will happen to yours.


----------



## Sunna

Emsidee said:


> I had also sent my montaigne in for repairs and it was deemed defective in France so I got store credit for it. Maybe the same thing will happen to yours.



I hope so!! I already paid to have the handles changed, and it was shipped off to France last week. 
I love that bag, but this is the second time it has to be repaired(first time the zipper broke), so I am quite disappointed about the quality!


----------



## frenchyo8

SpeedyJC said:


> My PM ( I have the black and red mono)  has cracking developing where it bends aswell just like yours does, there is however no peeling luckily. I remember when this bag came out alot of posters here were having issues with it. I do not plan on contacting LV about the cracking that has formed but I do hope it doesnt get worse. I really do not think my usage matters much because I have probably used this bag I would say less than 50 times since owning it and I bought it back in 2016. Seems like the cracking issue is just happening naturally over time.



The cracks are not as bad as the peeling of the glazing, especially when it sticks out and is very noticeable.

They took my bag and gave me store credit, so it’s best you hold on to yours since they won’t be able to repair it.

Good luck!


----------



## centercitychic

Ugh, my mono PM is from 2013 and there are cracks in the canvas in the folds and the d rings on BOTH sides have chips in it from the strap AND the glazing on the bottom melted all over may dust cover and on my clothes! They gave me store credit no questions asked. I really loved my PM and it had a lot of sentimental value as it was my first Mother’s Day gift as a mother


----------



## Shoppinmel

I finally got the nerve to call on my bags. I don't know why I was so nervous.

They told me no on my Bagatelle, which is weird as others with the same bag had gotten exchanges. It's ok though as I actually like that bag and use it.

The Retiro in Noir they did say was on the list and I'm taking it in on Thursday. That's good as I don't use that one.


----------



## sandykt

So today, out of the blue, LV telephoned to say the bag I purchased in 2015 in NY has received a lot of negative feedback from clients and they wanted to know my views.  I confirmed the handles were not great and that the bag was not as structured as when I first purchased.  Turns out the clue on the handles is melting (which in hindsight explains the marks I had on some of my clothes). LV have offered a credit note (for what they consider the bag to be worth in today's value - which I have to say is more than I paid for it) or a repair.  I'm inclined to go for the credit note.  That leads me on to a replacement.  Has anyone got the Lockme Hobo?  I like to wear my bags either on my arm or occasionally as a shoulder bag.


----------



## jellyv

Whole thread on the recall
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rumour-re-louis-vuitton-recall.998968/

Have fun and get something great!


----------



## sandykt

Out of the blue today I received a telephone call from LV to say that the soft Locket I purchased in NY in 2015 has a fault.  I confirmed that the handles are not great and that the bag is not as structured as it once was.  Seems the clue on the handles has melted (which would explain black marks on my clothes).  I've been given the option of a store credit or a repair.  I'm inclined to go for the store credit (they are willing to give me my money back effectively).  I'm looking at the Lockme Hobo - has anyone got this bag?


----------



## Kitty157

Has anyone in Canada received a recall phone call for an estrela?


----------



## Nicole815

Shoppinmel said:


> I finally got the nerve to call on my bags. I don't know why I was so nervous.
> 
> They told me no on my Bagatelle, which is weird as others with the same bag had gotten exchanges. It's ok though as I actually like that bag and use it.
> 
> The Retiro in Noir they did say was on the list and I'm taking it in on Thursday. That's good as I don't use that one.



I have a retiro in noir too. Haven’t used it much so not sure if it has any issues. What was wrong with your retiro and when did you purchase it?  Thanks.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Nicole815 said:


> I have a retiro in noir too. Haven’t used it much so not sure if it has any issues. What was wrong with your retiro and when did you purchase it?  Thanks.



Nothing wrong with it. Barely used it. It's on recall though so they'll replace it. I don't have the receipt with me, but it was purchased in 2015.


----------



## Nicole815

Shoppinmel said:


> Nothing wrong with it. Barely used it. It's on recall though so they'll replace it. I don't have the receipt with me, but it was purchased in 2015.



Thanks. I bought mine in 2016. Maybe mine is okay. I will have to check.


----------



## TravMom

I purchase my magnolia soft lockit PM in 2014 and always regretted not getting the MM. With the recall, I was originally going to get the handles and trims replace since I really liked the bag. My SA found that they were creating new soft lockit bags as replacement for those that had the recalls and asked if I wanted to pay the difference for a new MM. I jumped at the opportunity. Now I have a new magnolia soft lockit MM bag. When I pick it up, she share it wasn’t available to the public and were only for replacement clients. If you still like the bag, you may want to inquire about this option.


----------



## sandykt

I have been told about a replacement bag and have thought long and hard about it. I’ve decided that I’ve loved the bag, enjoyed it and now it’s a different bag, very slouchy and handles that leave residue on my clothes. I can’t get away from that. I’ve decided to move on to another bag.


----------



## lynnb

Nicole815 said:


> Thanks. I bought mine in 2016. Maybe mine is okay. I will have to check.


Let me know how you get on. Mine is 2016 and it seems some people are having these replaced!


----------



## Cthai

I’m planning to take this bag in tomorrow to see what my SA will say. Not sure if this is part of the recall or not. But I probably worn this bag 1-2 time , I was cleaning and reorganizing my closet and start to check my bags and this is what is shown. Do you think this is going to get worst ?


----------



## jellyv

Cthai said:


> But I probably worn this bag 1-2 time , I was cleaning and reorganizing my closet and start to check my bags and this is what is shown. Do you think this is going to get worst ?


That looks exactly like normal wear and tear. Did you buy this new or preowned? If you carried it 1-2 times, do you mean as a new bag or one that came to you from someone else?  If just you, you could easily have scraped it without noticing. I'd be surprised if LV judges it defective.


----------



## Emsidee

Cthai said:


> View attachment 4433680
> View attachment 4433681
> View attachment 4433683
> View attachment 4433684
> 
> 
> I’m planning to take this bag in tomorrow to see what my SA will say. Not sure if this is part of the recall or not. But I probably worn this bag 1-2 time , I was cleaning and reorganizing my closet and start to check my bags and this is what is shown. Do you think this is going to get worst ?


The corners are leather so the damage on the piping looks like wear and tear. The handle seems to have a small flaw but it does not directly look like the melting glazing. But it never hurts to bring the bag in.


----------



## Cthai

jellyv said:


> That looks exactly like normal wear and tear. Did you buy this new or preowned? If you carried it 1-2 times, do you mean as a new bag or one that came to you from someone else?  If just you, you could easily have scraped it without noticing. I'd be surprised if LV judges it defective.



I brought this new. And yes, carried 1-2 as a new bag not pre-owned


----------



## Shoppinmel

Cthai said:


> I brought this new. And yes, carried 1-2 as a new bag not pre-owned



How long have you owned it? My guess is that they'll say it's normal wear and tear, as that's what it looks like.


----------



## NatalieCoward

Can you advise the best store near to London to take my Speedy B 25 Empreinte Infini - Date Code SP4192 as the handles and the strap glazing is absolutely shocking. I have emailed client services and been asked to take to a store. If I am going to travel I need to know the best place to get a proper outcome without being fobbed off. I live in Cambridgeshire. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## sandykt

NatalieCoward said:


> Can you advise the best store near to London to take my Speedy B 25 Empreinte Infini - Date Code SP4192 as the handles and the strap glazing is absolutely shocking. I have emailed client services and been asked to take to a store. If I am going to travel I need to know the best place to get a proper outcome without being fobbed off. I live in Cambridgeshire. Thanks in advance for your help



I would go to Old Bond Street and ask to see the After Sales Care Team.  I hope your trip is successful


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

NatalieCoward said:


> Can you advise the best store near to London to take my Speedy B 25 Empreinte Infini - Date Code SP4192 as the handles and the strap glazing is absolutely shocking. I have emailed client services and been asked to take to a store. If I am going to travel I need to know the best place to get a proper outcome without being fobbed off. I live in Cambridgeshire. Thanks in advance for your help


Definitely the Bond Street store.  If you read my post a couple of pages back, I took back a couple of items in March including the very same size and colour speedy as yours and they were amazing.  Credit voucher given with no questioning, take your proof of purchase with you.  Hope this helps and let us know how you get on x


----------



## NatalieCoward

WolfieluvsBags said:


> Definitely the Bond Street store.  If you read my post a couple of pages back, I took back a couple of items in March including the very same size and colour speedy as yours and they were amazing.  Credit voucher given with no questioning, take your proof of purchase with you.  Hope this helps and let us know how you get on x


Thank you, I don't have proof of purchase though as it was a gift....do you think this will be an issue?


----------



## NatalieCoward

sandykt said:


> I would go to Old Bond Street and ask to see the After Sales Care Team.  I hope your trip is successful


Thank you so much


----------



## NatalieCoward

NatalieCoward said:


> Thank you so much



These are the photos of my poor speedy


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

NatalieCoward said:


> These are the photos of my poor speedy


Gosh yours looks a lot worse than my speedy did.  Tbh they barely looked at my items, in no time at all I was issued with a huge credit voucher but I did have proof of purchase for mine.  I would definitely try to return yours.  Let us know how you get on x


----------



## harlem_cutie

NatalieCoward said:


> These are the photos of my poor speedy



This is absolutely melted/defective glazing. Since you do not have proof of purchase repairs should be free but they may fight you on getting a credit. They may send it off for inspection and either tell you they will be able to replace glazing, strap and handles or it will be deemed defective and you either will be given the replacement value at 2012 sales price or the last selling price. This repair really shouldn't be refused as that is what all my empreinte pieces between 2012-2015 look like. Remain adamant that it was a gift. Good luck!


----------



## Cheekyrn1

Last month I “purchased” the Blanche mm as a store credit for my Montaigne gm that was recalled ..when I examined it in the store it was perfect...I think...I have not used it yet.   It has been sitting in my armoire in it’s dustbag...I took it out today to show my sister and I noticed all these white spots on the glazing where it meets the leather...also a few dents in the glazing...am I paranoid?  Is this going to get worse?  Impossible to be wear and tear since I have not used it yet


----------



## Emsidee

Cheekyrn1 said:


> View attachment 4436559
> View attachment 4436560
> View attachment 4436561
> View attachment 4436562
> View attachment 4436563
> View attachment 4436564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month I “purchased” the Blanche mm as a store credit for my Montaigne gm that was recalled ..when I examined it in the store it was perfect...I think...I have not used it yet.   It has been sitting in my armoire in it’s dustbag...I took it out today to show my sister and I noticed all these white spots on the glazing where it meets the leather...also a few dents in the glazing...am I paranoid?  Is this going to get worse?  Impossible to be wear and tear since I have not used it yet


The white spots are excess glue, you can gently rub it off. The dents wouldn’t bother me as they seem really small on the picture.


----------



## Cheekyrn1

Emsidee said:


> The white spots are excess glue, you can gently rub it off. The dents wouldn’t bother me as they seem really small on the picture.


Thank you.   Thank you.  I love this bag and it was hard to find.  The dents didn’t bother me either    RELIEF.


----------



## NatalieCoward

WolfieluvsBags said:


> Gosh yours looks a lot worse than my speedy did.  Tbh they barely looked at my items, in no time at all I was issued with a huge credit voucher but I did have proof of purchase for mine.  I would definitely try to return yours.  Let us know how you get on x


Thank you, I have an appointment in London on June 12th, so will be going into the Bond Street store and will see aftersales and get this resolved.


----------



## NatalieCoward

harlem_cutie said:


> This is absolutely melted/defective glazing. Since you do not have proof of purchase repairs should be free but they may fight you on getting a credit. They may send it off for inspection and either tell you they will be able to replace glazing, strap and handles or it will be deemed defective and you either will be given the replacement value at 2012 sales price or the last selling price. This repair really shouldn't be refused as that is what all my empreinte pieces between 2012-2015 look like. Remain adamant that it was a gift. Good luck!


I will definitely be taking to the Bond Street store on 12th June. The stickiness is awful especially on the handles. Thankfully I always use the strap so don't really touch them! Appreciate your reply  If they try to wriggle out of it based on me not having proof of purchase, they will have a fight on their hands!


----------



## globeglobe

sandykt said:


> So today, out of the blue, LV telephoned to say the bag I purchased in 2015 in NY has received a lot of negative feedback from clients and they wanted to know my views.  I confirmed the handles were not great and that the bag was not as structured as when I first purchased.  Turns out the clue on the handles is melting (which in hindsight explains the marks I had on some of my clothes). LV have offered a credit note (for what they consider the bag to be worth in today's value - which I have to say is more than I paid for it) or a repair.  I'm inclined to go for the credit note.  That leads me on to a replacement.  Has anyone got the Lockme Hobo?  I like to wear my bags either on my arm or occasionally as a shoulder bag.





sandykt said:


> So today, out of the blue, LV telephoned to say the bag I purchased in 2015 in NY has received a lot of negative feedback from clients and they wanted to know my views.  I confirmed the handles were not great and that the bag was not as structured as when I first purchased.  Turns out the clue on the handles is melting (which in hindsight explains the marks I had on some of my clothes). LV have offered a credit note (for what they consider the bag to be worth in today's value - which I have to say is more than I paid for it) or a repair.  I'm inclined to go for the credit note.  That leads me on to a replacement.  Has anyone got the Lockme Hobo?  I like to wear my bags either on my arm or occasionally as a shoulder bag.


Hi Sandykt,

I'm currently based in Hong Kong and have the same situation as you, the handle on the bag is melting.  May I know what is your bag's name?  I have "Lockit MM V.Magnolia" which I purchased back in 2014.  Do you know about other melting handles cases like us?  I'm going to take the bag back to the store and don't know what they will do about it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

globeglobe said:


> Hi Sandykt,
> 
> I'm currently based in Hong Kong and have the same situation as you, the handle on the bag is melting.  May I know what is your bag's name?  I have "Lockit MM V.Magnolia" which I purchased back in 2014.  Do you know about other melting handles cases like us?  I'm going to take the bag back to the store and don't know what they will do about it.


Look up and read post 2. Then follow the link. GL


----------



## globeglobe

vinbenphon1 said:


> Look up and read post 2. Then follow the link. GL


Thanks!


----------



## duna

TravMom said:


> I purchase my magnolia soft lockit PM in 2014 and always regretted not getting the MM. With the recall, I was originally going to get the handles and trims replace since I really liked the bag.* My SA found that they were creating new soft lockit bags as replacement for those that had the recalls and asked if I wanted to pay the difference for a new MM.* I jumped at the opportunity. Now I have a new magnolia soft lockit MM bag. When I pick it up, she share it wasn’t available to the public and were only for replacement clients. If you still like the bag, you may want to inquire about this option.



Funny how different store in different countries have totally different approaches to this problem......

I had to take back 2 Soft Lockits and there was NO option of having new ones made. I wish there had been, I loved them very much.


----------



## globeglobe

duna said:


> Funny how different store in different countries have totally different approaches to this problem......
> 
> I had to take back 2 Soft Lockits and there was NO option of having new ones made. I wish there had been, I loved them very much.


what happened to your Lockits?  Melting handles too? How did they solve your problem?


----------



## duna

globeglobe said:


> what happened to your Lockits?  Melting handles too? How did they solve your problem?



Yes melting handles. I didn't get a call but took them in to have the handles changed but they said they couldn't be fixed and they had to take the bags back. The only options I had were either store credit or exchange with other things for the same value of what I payed. I opted for the exchange and took 2 other bags, a Montaigne and a City Steamer, but I wasn't in love with them so I sold them. All this happened last summer. I'm still sad about my SLs, I wish they had given me the option of making me new ones. You were lucky!


----------



## Bronzi522

duna said:


> Funny how different store in different countries have totally different approaches to this problem......
> 
> I had to take back 2 Soft Lockits and there was NO option of having new ones made. I wish there had been, I loved them very much.


Same  here. No option in US for new Soft Lockit. I was ok with that since hardly used bag. Interesting. I used the credit to get a few other things.


----------



## Alexis168

I had to return my Magnolia Soft Lockit at the beginning of the month.  The glazing on the handles were melting.  I took in 4 bags with this problem.  My Capucine BB had melted glazing on the handle and strap, my Capucine MM and my Parnassea Alma had melted handles. They were all made between 2013 - 2015.  I sent back three bags for repairs, but I have to exchange my Soft Lockit for something else.  My store wouldn't give me a store credit.  I had to choose something right away.  I exchange for a Magnolia Capucine PM.  My SA and the gal that handle repairs were very nice about helping me.


----------



## duna

Bronzi522 said:


> Same  here. No option in US for new Soft Lockit. I was ok with that since hardly used bag. Interesting. I used the credit to get a few other things.



I'm in Italy so it's not only the US that doesn't have the option of new SLs made, I don't know what policy the other European countries have on this.


----------



## mere girl

A friend very kindly took my 2014 soft lockit in to LV to see if I could get an exchange or credit as the handles had melted, but as I wasn't the original owner with the receipt they couldn't help me. They wouldn't repair the bag either as it was deemed faulty..


----------



## duna

mere girl said:


> A friend very kindly took my 2014 soft lockit in to LV to see if I could get an exchange or credit as the handles had melted, *but as I wasn't the original owner with the receipt they couldn't help me.* They wouldn't repair the bag either as it was deemed faulty..



This also depends a lot from one store/country policy to another. One of my 2 SLs I had bought pre owned from yoogi's closet, so I didn't have any store receipt, but they exchanged it anyway.


----------



## Bronzi522

mere girl said:


> A friend very kindly took my 2014 soft lockit in to LV to see if I could get an exchange or credit as the handles had melted, but as I wasn't the original owner with the receipt they couldn't help me. They wouldn't repair the bag either as it was deemed faulty..


Wow. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Bronzi522

Alexis168 said:


> I had to return my Magnolia Soft Lockit at the beginning of the month.  The glazing on the handles were melting.  I took in 4 bags with this problem.  My Capucine BB had melted glazing on the handle and strap, my Capucine MM and my Parnassea Alma had melted handles. They were all made between 2013 - 2015.  I sent back three bags for repairs, but I have to exchange my Soft Lockit for something else.  My store wouldn't give me a store credit.  I had to choose something right away.  I exchange for a Magnolia Capucine PM.  My SA and the gal that handle repairs were very nice about helping me.


My store gave me store credit, since I indicated I hadn’t expected them to take the bag from me and I wanted time to consider my option. I did select one bag they had to order that same evening.


----------



## Daisy22

mere girl said:


> A friend very kindly took my 2014 soft lockit in to LV to see if I could get an exchange or credit as the handles had melted, but as I wasn't the original owner with the receipt they couldn't help me. They wouldn't repair the bag either as it was deemed faulty..


I sent a Daily Organizer wallet in for repairs on melting glazing, and they gave me a full credit for the wallet even though I told them I bought it from a reseller.


----------



## Angie4m

I just thought I would see if there was anything on this. So I’ve posted last year that I had an issue with my SC Bon Marché and LV took the bag back and ended up offering me my money back or a store credit. I had been advised there was some issues in 2014 and although I’d mentioned issues with glazing on another bag, my emp speedy I was told that it probably wasn’t the same issue although from the same time. 

Fast forward to Friday and I took my Fleur from late 2013 part of the 2014 cruise collection which I’ve used 6 time out and decided that I would use the handles which have been folded in the bag since purchase and to my horror, the glazing had melted so bad it wasn’t on one of the handles anymore. So I sent a message to one of the guys in store and took it in on Monday. He mentioned that there was quite a few bags effected and had expected that client services should have called me as I had quite a few bags from this date. Luckily I’ve been advised that for this bag they can remake it so I’ve taken that option, however it would seem that quite a lot of items I have are effected so I will be calling client services to see what they have to say I should be doing. A lot of the glazing on these items is ‘tacky’ to the touch and considering I live in not the warmest of climates I’m at a loss as to how they’ve become so bad so suddenly.

If I am provided with any advice I will confirm.


----------



## Frivole88

hello everyone, i need your opinion about my key holder. i bought it june last year so it's almost a year old. i noticed some cracks on the glazed resin below the button and on the side. is this a normal tear for a year old key holder? TIA.


----------



## karman

kristinlorraine said:


> hello everyone, i need your opinion about my key holder. i bought it june last year so it's almost a year old. i noticed some cracks on the glazed resin below the button and on the side. is this a normal tear for a year old key holder? TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446783


Honestly, without knowing how you use this, I would say yes. It's a year old, and it's a key pouch that I assume you've used daily?

The good news is, re-glazing is a relatively easy (and less expensive) "repair" job at LV. Just keep enjoying the item and don't worry so much about it.


----------



## itsmree

kristinlorraine said:


> hello everyone, i need your opinion about my key holder. i bought it june last year so it's almost a year old. i noticed some cracks on the glazed resin below the button and on the side. is this a normal tear for a year old key holder? TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446783


I had this happen on a 1.5 year old insolite. It was considered wear and tear and I paid about 110 to reglaze it.
Your item is less than a year old, so I actually think LV may take care of it for you.


----------



## Frivole88

thank you so much for the advices.  do i have to take it to LV soonest to have it re-glazed so to avoid further cracks? how long is the repair time?



karman said:


> Honestly, without knowing how you use this, I would say yes. It's a year old, and it's a key pouch that I assume you've used daily?
> 
> The good news is, re-glazing is a relatively easy (and less expensive) "repair" job at LV. Just keep enjoying the item and don't worry so much about it.





itsmree said:


> I had this happen on a 1.5 year old insolite. It was considered wear and tear and I paid about 110 to reglaze it.
> Your item is less than a year old, so I actually think LV may take care of it for you.


----------



## karman

kristinlorraine said:


> thank you so much for the advices.  do i have to take it to LV soonest to have it re-glazed so to avoid further cracks? how long is the repair time?


Instead of having it re-glazed, why not just keep using it until it needs actual re-glazing?
The re-glazing of a wallet I sent in took about 8 weeks. I don't know the price. I reglazed it when the glazing basically all wore off. There was no damage to the canvas, it just needed a new layer of glazing.

Edit: as @itsmree  pointed out though, take it into LV and see what they say. Personally, I wouldn't bother but I know others have different preferences.


----------



## sandykt

Just to update everyone, I took my soft lockit back to LV, New Bond Street, London, on Sunday.  I exchanged for the Lockme Day which is just beautiful and a Neverfall.  I'm very happy.


----------



## rachiem

When I took my SoftLockit in at Xmas (in London) it was sent off and the handles and strap replaced. Came back to me within 2 weeks. 
The SA explained that it depends whether France still have the colour parts in stock.
Mine's a delight to carry now


----------



## rachiem

sandykt said:


> Just to update everyone, I took my soft lockit back to LV, New Bond Street, London, on Sunday.  I exchanged for the Lockme Day which is just beautiful and a Neverfall.  I'm very happy.


Love the Lockme Day but I wish they'd make more colours


----------



## Bronzi522

rachiem said:


> When I took my SoftLockit in at Xmas (in London) it was sent off and the handles and strap replaced. Came back to me within 2 weeks.
> The SA explained that it depends whether France still have the colour parts in stock.
> Mine's a delight to carry now


ahhhh.  mine was the purple/eggplant color.


----------



## NatalieCoward

sandykt said:


> Just to update everyone, I took my soft lockit back to LV, New Bond Street, London, on Sunday.  I exchanged for the Lockme Day which is just beautiful and a Neverfall.  I'm very happy.


Great news, glad you're happy. I have my trip to New Bond Street planned for 12th June, so hopefully they will sort me and my Speedy B 25 Empreinte out!


----------



## rachiem

Bronzi522 said:


> ahhhh.  mine was the purple/eggplant color.


A rare colour then...mine is black, which is why it's probably been repaired


----------



## Angie4m

I’ve now been advised that a 3rd bag is confirmed effected by the glazing issue and my options are keep the bag and well wait for it to get worse or return it for a new bag or store credit. Issue with that is that as it’s an amethyst speedy and I’m quite into bold designs and bright colours there is actually nothing I would consider buying right now. It’s all horrid and the fact I’ve not bought anything apart from my python and leather city steamer speaks volumes. Basically the biggest part of £11k gbp is effected and who knows what else I might find as the months go on. I’m pretty annoyed especially after the way I was treated by LV customer services when trying to find out what was effected and why I hadn’t been contacted so far. 

I’ve lost faith to be honest. I’ve been told that if I want bold colours I should consider exotic leather pieces but as the bag I’m being asked to return is used often, is a leather speedy spending upwards of 20k gbp on a handbag which is not my taste is not my idea of sorting this. This could be th beginning of the end for me and LV I’m afraid.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Angie4m said:


> I’ve now been advised that a 3rd bag is confirmed effected by the glazing issue and my options are keep the bag and well wait for it to get worse or return it for a new bag or store credit. Issue with that is that as it’s an amethyst speedy and I’m quite into bold designs and bright colours there is actually nothing I would consider buying right now. It’s all horrid and the fact I’ve not bought anything apart from my python and leather city steamer speaks volumes. Basically the biggest part of £11k gbp is effected and who knows what else I might find as the months go on. I’m pretty annoyed especially after the way I was treated by LV customer services when trying to find out what was effected and why I hadn’t been contacted so far.
> 
> I’ve lost faith to be honest. I’ve been told that if I want bold colours I should consider exotic leather pieces but as the bag I’m being asked to return is used often, is a leather speedy spending upwards of 20k gbp on a handbag which is not my taste is not my idea of sorting this. This could be th beginning of the end for me and LV I’m afraid.


What exactly would you rather LV do? Offering to replace a bag that is years old is very generous to begin with.


----------



## Angie4m

mrsinsyder said:


> What exactly would you rather LV do? Offering to replace a bag that is years old is very generous to begin with.


They offered me my money back for the last two so I would expect the same with the 3rd.

At least with the 1st I ended up getting another bag the same week because they could not remake the SC Bon Marché, the 2nd bag they could remake but the 3rd being an Emp Speedy B they supposedly cannot remake but will only offer a store credit. So what do I expect? Either the same offer or a remade.

I could be looking at 35k GBP of items having this issue. Items that have hardly been used and quite frankly these should last. If it was wear and tear then fine but it is not!


----------



## Bronzi522

Angie4m said:


> They offered me my money back for the last two so I would expect the same with the 3rd.
> 
> At least with the 1st I ended up getting another bag the same week because they could not remake the SC Bon Marché, the 2nd bag they could remake but the 3rd being an Emp Speedy B they supposedly cannot remake but will only offer a store credit. So what do I expect? Either the same offer or a remade.
> 
> I could be looking at 35k GBP of items having this issue. Items that have hardly been used and quite frankly these should last. If it was wear and tear then fine but it is not!


i had to do the math....wow $42K USD.  i'd be annoyed, but at the same time realizing that LV is trying to make it right best they can.  However, my return amount was much less than yours (about a little more than 10%), so I was pleased considering I rarely used the bag and had regretted purchasing it.  It was a win-win for me.

Good Luck!


----------



## Angie4m

Bronzi522 said:


> i had to do the math....wow $42K USD.  i'd be annoyed, but at the same time realizing that LV is trying to make it right best they can.  However, my return amount was much less than yours (about a little more than 10%), so I was pleased considering I rarely used the bag and had regretted purchasing it.  It was a win-win for me.
> 
> Good Luck!



Yeah quite a bit of money and the bags were not ones I wanted to part with ever so I was glad that one at least could be remade. I am just struggling to understand why it’s now a case of a store credit only, especially when like I said there is nothing of interest, nothing that suits my style that I’ve not already got. Maybe in the coming months there will be something’s that pop up and I can get a new piece or two.

Glad that at least it’s worked out well for you. Always good when you can get something else you really want.


----------



## Bronzi522

Angie4m said:


> Yeah quite a bit of money and the bags were not ones I wanted to part with ever so I was glad that one at least could be remade. I am just struggling to understand why it’s now a case of a store credit only, especially when like I said there is nothing of interest, nothing that suits my style that I’ve not already got. Maybe in the coming months there will be something’s that pop up and I can get a new piece or two.
> 
> Glad that at least it’s worked out well for you. Always good when you can get something else you really want.


Thank you and hope it does for you. Unfortunately, it started a slide back to the dark side with LV.  Now on Ban Island, as they say for good.  Bought a DA Neo Neo with the pink.  Beautiful and wanted a "spring colored bag".


----------



## connie42

Anyone have issues with Iena monogram? Mine is less than 3 years old, I just took it out. There is an area of canvas that looks white. I’ve tried wiping it. It’s not dirty. There is also an area where it looks like the canvas is cracking. I’m very careful with my bags.


----------



## Jwang685

Hi Everyone! I recently saw on this forum that the Monogram Métis hobo May be on the recall list so I wanted to call LV to see if my purse dated 2015 was on the list. I just spoke to the LV customer service rep on the 1800 # and they informed me that I missed the recall phone call from a Sales associate in February. I thought it was a scam phone call and didn’t pick up. Turns out they asked me to make an appointment with a sales associate to bring my purse in for a different purse! I am so unprepared to choose another purse! I wanted a pochette Métis but she said she’s not sure how long the wait list is for it. What do you guys suggest for me to get? I have a 2 year old toddler that asks to be carried a lot so I’m thinking a cross body? I love the Damien azure purses but how hard maintenance are those since they’re light colored? The customer service rep assured me that the new purses do not have any glazing/cracking issues. Would appreciate everyone’s feedback!


----------



## Onepeaches

I just got the Sac Beaumarchais. It is a lot like the Pochette Metis but with some features that seem like it will have less issues. It super comfortable crossbody because of the leather strap.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## roxi88

What is the reason for the recall?


----------



## Kitty157

Jwang685 said:


> Hi Everyone! I recently saw on this forum that the Monogram Métis hobo May be on the recall list so I wanted to call LV to see if my purse dated 2015 was on the list. I just spoke to the LV customer service rep on the 1800 # and they informed me that I missed the recall phone call from a Sales associate in February. I thought it was a scam phone call and didn’t pick up. Turns out they asked me to make an appointment with a sales associate to bring my purse in for a different purse! I am so unprepared to choose another purse! I wanted a pochette Métis but she said she’s not sure how long the wait list is for it. What do you guys suggest for me to get? I have a 2 year old toddler that asks to be carried a lot so I’m thinking a cross body? I love the Damien azure purses but how hard maintenance are those since they’re light colored? The customer service rep assured me that the new purses do not have any glazing/cracking issues. Would appreciate everyone’s feedback!


When they call they don’t leave a message? I don’t ever answer calls from unknown numbers.


----------



## Jwang685

Kitty157 said:


> When they call they don’t leave a message? I don’t ever answer calls from unknown numbers.


They didn’t leave a message but I’m not sure what number I had on file. It might have been my other cell number.


----------



## Jwang685

Onepeaches said:


> I just got the Sac Beaumarchais. It is a lot like the Pochette Metis but with some features that seem like it will have less issues. It super comfortable crossbody because of the leather strap.  Good luck deciding!


Thank you! I will look that one up to see what it looks like!


----------



## amstevens714

Jwang685 said:


> Hi Everyone! I recently saw on this forum that the Monogram Métis hobo May be on the recall list so I wanted to call LV to see if my purse dated 2015 was on the list. I just spoke to the LV customer service rep on the 1800 # and they informed me that I missed the recall phone call from a Sales associate in February. I thought it was a scam phone call and didn’t pick up. Turns out they asked me to make an appointment with a sales associate to bring my purse in for a different purse! I am so unprepared to choose another purse! I wanted a pochette Métis but she said she’s not sure how long the wait list is for it. What do you guys suggest for me to get? I have a 2 year old toddler that asks to be carried a lot so I’m thinking a cross body? I love the Damien azure purses but how hard maintenance are those since they’re light colored? The customer service rep assured me that the new purses do not have any glazing/cracking issues. Would appreciate everyone’s feedback!



Thanks for posting this. I also haVe a Métis hobo from 2015 and I would be so sad to see it go. I bought mine in France on a special trip with my husband so it has sentimental value but I would still return it if there was a major issue. They said mine is not recalled so I may have escaped what yours did not? Did they say why they were recalling it? Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## sequoia

Wanted to share my experience. First, without this forum, I would not have known so many details in regards to the “recall/ defective items”. So thank you!!

I own the curieuse wallet from 2013 and the empriente Pochette Metis from 2017. I did not receive a phone call but decided to contact customer service number before going to the store. It took several phone calls, and each time, they said someone will call me back within 24 hours.

It was after the third phone call where they called back or it could be that they don’t leave messages. I was informed that I should bring the curieuse wallet in to exchange for something. For the Pochette Métis, it isn’t within the “time frame” but they will be more than happy to assess the bag (mine has very sticky handles, etc). They said they will send the information to the store and asked when will I be going.

I went to the store roughly 2 weeks later (which is what I informed them via phone). I was told I can exchange the curieuse wallet for something else and the Pochette Metis, they will send it in to be assessed. In short, I exchanged it for the “very compact wallet” (it’s a newer design). Looks very similar to the victorine but has a metal zipper and unfortunately, a higher price tag. I also bought a belt as well.

In short, if you think you have an item that falls under the “defective/ recall list”, definitely call customer service to inquire about it. They are able to pull up your purchase history (even for purchases made outside your home country).


----------



## Jwang685

amstevens714 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I also haVe a Métis hobo from 2015 and I would be so sad to see it go. I bought mine in France on a special trip with my husband so it has sentimental value but I would still return it if there was a major issue. They said mine is not recalled so I may have escaped what yours did not? Did they say why they were recalling it? Thanks again for sharing!


I guess if they said yours wasn’t part of the recall, you may have lucked out! I am going today for my appointment and still haven’t figured out what I want! I am undecided between the pochette Métis and Palm Springs mini backpack but both are out of stock... they didn’t tell me why they were recalling but I saw that it could be glazing issues and canvas cracking. My purse doesn’t show that yet but I wouldn’t want to keep it if those issues show up later. You’re welcome!


----------



## Bronzi522

sequoia said:


> Wanted to share my experience. First, without this forum, I would not have known so many details in regards to the “recall/ defective items”. So thank you!!
> 
> I own the curieuse wallet from 2013 and the empriente Pochette Metis from 2017. I did not receive a phone call but decided to contact customer service number before going to the store. It took several phone calls, and each time, they said someone will call me back within 24 hours.
> 
> It was after the third phone call where they called back or it could be that they don’t leave messages. I was informed that I should bring the curieuse wallet in to exchange for something. For the Pochette Métis, it isn’t within the “time frame” but they will be more than happy to assess the bag (mine has very sticky handles, etc). They said they will send the information to the store and asked when will I be going.
> 
> I went to the store roughly 2 weeks later (which is what I informed them via phone). I was told I can exchange the curieuse wallet for something else and the Pochette Metis, they will send it in to be assessed. In short, I exchanged it for the “very compact wallet” (it’s a newer design). Looks very similar to the victorine but has a metal zipper and unfortunately, a higher price tag. I also bought a belt as well.
> 
> In short, if you think you have an item that falls under the “defective/ recall list”, definitely call customer service to inquire about it. They are able to pull up your purchase history (even for purchases made outside your home country).


Glad it worked out for you. CS specifically told me my bag (Soft Lockit) wasn’t on the list. (I stumbled on the recall thing by accident as well). They even transferred me to a “specialist” to check.  However, I knew it was based on other ladies on this forum saying they got calls on same bag. I hardly used  the bag and took out of dust bag to see that  handles had melted. Took over to local LV boutique and they said damaged on the spot. 

My point, yes, call CS, but also if you have an issue, take your bag into store for them to check. Overall very please with how handled.


----------



## Jwang685

roxi88 said:


> What is the reason for the recall?


I believe it’s glazing and canvas cracking issue... but they didn’t say.


----------



## Jwang685

Update to my Monogram Métis Hobo recall- had my appointment to return it and get something else but I had my mind made up about wanting the Palm Springs mini backpack, which was not in available in store. The sales associate said they will text me as soon as one comes in. They aren’t supposed to hold it but I told them I would be there to pick up the same day. They said every few weeks they get one in. Hope it comes in by my birthday- 6/19! I’m off of work that week and can fully enjoy picking it up!


----------



## NatalieCoward

NatalieCoward said:


> Can you advise the best store near to London to take my Speedy B 25 Empreinte Infini - Date Code SP4192 as the handles and the strap glazing is absolutely shocking. I have emailed client services and been asked to take to a store. If I am going to travel I need to know the best place to get a proper outcome without being fobbed off. I live in Cambridgeshire. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## NatalieCoward

Went to Bond Street today - agreed to exchange but didn’t have a marine rouge speedy - checked stock & headed off to Harrods where I got my replacement.  I didn’t have a receipt  but no issues. New bag all beautifully packaged. Well worth the trip


----------



## lifelover

I got a call from my SA a couple of days ago saying the empriante key pouch I bought in early 2015 has been deemed defective. Have not had any issus with it so I will probably keep it eventhough it is tempting to check something off of my wishlist.


----------



## fittingpig

It is a such long threads

Does anyone know if Pallas is in recall lost? I bought it in 2014 online


----------



## Emsidee

fittingpig said:


> It is a such long threads
> 
> Does anyone know if Pallas is in recall lost? I bought it in 2014 online


Which pallas are you talking about? It seems like the only one that was recalled is one with black leather handles from a member here.
You can try to search pallas in the search box and tick the search this thread only box. This way you can find when the pallas was mentioned in this thread.


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

NatalieCoward said:


> Went to Bond Street today - agreed to exchange but didn’t have a marine rouge speedy - checked stock & headed off to Harrods where I got my replacement.  I didn’t have a receipt  but no issues. New bag all beautifully packaged. Well worth the trip


Brilliant result!


----------



## amarilvlover

Whew! Took me a couple of hours to read the entire thread! 

I guess they're still calling people on their client list. I received a call last week from LV Client Services in Irving, TX, explaining that my Neverfull IKAT should be turned in for store credit/ exchange. Since the bag is no longer available, the rep offered the original purchase price, minus the sales tax. She added the offer has "no expiration," however, I'm planning on taking it in in a couple of months since I'm not ready to part with her just yet.

I will update my experience once I get to the store and sort it out.
Thanks everyone for the post about their experiences!


----------



## NatalieCoward

WolfieluvsBags said:


> Brilliant result!


Yes, It was definitely worth running around London for! I will say if you have a bag within this recall time-frame and have issues and don't have proof of purchase...please pursue it as Bond Street were prepared to offer a credit for £1700 (as they didn't have the bag I wanted) or would order one in for me.I asked them to check stock in other London stores and found that Harrods and Sloane Street had stock of the Speedy 25B Empreinte in Marine Rouge and rather than take another trip into London, I decided to pursue the other stores with stock. Harrods was where I went and they were fine. Excellent service all round.


----------



## connie42

I took my Monogram Iena out last week to use it after having not used it for a month. It was stored properly, the canvas looked like it was turning white. I took it to the store and they took pictures and sent them in. I received a call back to return the bag since it was a quality issue. This is a bag that I had not heard of any problems with except for corner wear (which my bag did have but was considered normal wear and tear). I am very pleased with Louis Vuitton’s quick response.


----------



## lovebags1

Would you turn in an empreinte artsy in black that has no issues but is within the time frame of the recall from 2013. The little bit of glazing that is around the gold where it attaches to the handles is sticky and a few little dents but other than that it in perfect condition and i have hardly used it since i got it way back when but have pulled out to use and just wonder would you take it in for fear it will melt or just use?


----------



## Angie4m

lovebags1 said:


> Would you turn in an empreinte artsy in black that has no issues but is within the time frame of the recall from 2013. The little bit of glazing that is around the gold where it attaches to the handles is sticky and a few little dents but other than that it in perfect condition and i have hardly used it since i got it way back when but have pulled out to use and just wonder would you take it in for fear it will melt or just use?



If it’s starting to go then they will look to swap it. Luckily you can get a replacement in that colour I think. If you can take it in then do so because they will tell you what your options are.



As for me, I returned my Empreinte amethyst speedy 30 and now have a fuchsia epi twist MM with gold hardware.
Actually really like it, love it. Got so many compliments so far and just want to wear it all the time so it’s a winner. I also returned my flore but that could be remade and I got a call at 4pm to say it’s arrived! I bought it in December 2013 for my birthday in June 2014 and 2 days before my birthday it’s back. I’m so happy and hopefully that’s the returns done for me but I’m keeping an eye on everything else.


----------



## slang

Sadly my 3 favorite bags went back, my pochette metis, metis hobo & fascinate.
All from 2013. 
They all looked perfect, but the glazing on the PM was soft. They advised it couldn’t be repaired and no replacement in stock so I turned them in.
I was offered last selling price plus tax on all the bags and came out ahead
(for example paid $1450 for the PM in 2013 and given $2370). Still wasn’t happy about it and would have preferred to keep my bags but I’m impressed by LV’s customer service as usual


----------



## fittingpig

Emsidee said:


> Which pallas are you talking about? It seems like the only one that was recalled is one with black leather handles from a member here.
> You can try to search pallas in the search box and tick the search this thread only box. This way you can find when the pallas was mentioned in this thread.


Thank you for quick reply

I will try to do search

The Pallas I have is with black leather. Deep brown handle. 

I called customer service. They told me it was not on the list


----------



## Shoppinmel

amstevens714 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I also haVe a Métis hobo from 2015 and I would be so sad to see it go. I bought mine in France on a special trip with my husband so it has sentimental value but I would still return it if there was a major issue. They said mine is not recalled so I may have escaped what yours did not? Did they say why they were recalling it? Thanks again for sharing!



I had two Metis' crack. Keep a very close eye on the top rim! Both of mine cracked there sadly


----------



## pree

The design on my kabuki neverfull is melting and sticky....there are red sticky bits inside of the dust bag and indents in the design... I will take pictures to show my CA and take it into the boutique next week.
Is anyone with the kabuki neverfull also having the same problem?


----------



## Emsidee

pree said:


> The design on my kabuki neverfull is melting and sticky....there are red sticky bits inside of the dust bag and indents in the design... I will take pictures to show my CA and take it into the boutique next week.
> Is anyone with the kabuki neverfull also having the same problem?


I don’t have the kabuki neverfull but when I was at one of my local stores another lady returned it because the white parts of the print were turning grey.


----------



## Angie4m

So that’s my remade flore back and it’s exactly the same as the one I returned. I actually would have sworn it was the same bag but it was only returned at the start of the week by the store. A bag I purchased for my birthday 5 years ago turned up just before my birthday. Out of all the bags I bought for my birthday that time, this one was the one that was clearly meant to be.

I always loved that this bag reminded me of so many different bags and as much as I was sad to see the others go, I’m so happy this one could be resurrected!


----------



## dmmiller

Angie4m said:


> So that’s my remade flore back and it’s exactly the same as the one I returned. I actually would have sworn it was the same bag but it was only returned at the start of the week by the store. A bag I purchased for my birthday 5 years ago turned up just before my birthday. Out of all the bags I bought for my birthday that time, this one was the one that was clearly meant to be.
> 
> I always loved that this bag reminded me of so many different bags and as much as I was sad to see the others go, I’m so happy this one could be resurrected!
> 
> View attachment 4462555


That bag is stunning!  So happy you were able to get it remade!


----------



## dmmiller

lovebags1 said:


> Would you turn in an empreinte artsy in black that has no issues but is within the time frame of the recall from 2013. The little bit of glazing that is around the gold where it attaches to the handles is sticky and a few little dents but other than that it in perfect condition and i have hardly used it since i got it way back when but have pulled out to use and just wonder would you take it in for fear it will melt or just use?


I would return it and see if you can get a replacement or store credit.  My ikat NF was soft for years and I knew there was an issue with the bags, so I babied it.  Eventually it just melted one day in my hands.  Others have had clothing destroyed when their glazing melted.  I was given purchase price for my NF.  When my noir Pochette Metis was recently deemed defective, I was given current selling price.  If you are not using Arsty a lot, perhaps you can use the credit toward something you would enjoy more.


----------



## Montsouris

I was also contacted by Louis Vuitton last week and had an appointment yesterday; they listed four bags I could return: Neverfull GM IKAT, Speedy B 25, Montaigne GM and Bagatelle. I also brought my Lumineuse PM which had similar glazing issues and they took it back without any problems even though it was not on their list. Although they were really friendly, I wished that in this case, they would also offer the option of a cash refund as now, I have a significant amount of credit store to be spend in the next year... Anyone who feels the same or managed to get a cash refund?


----------



## jellyv

Montsouris said:


> I have a significant amount of credit store to be spend in the next year... Anyone who feels the same or managed to get a cash refund?


I don't think anyone has been permitted a cash refund. In-store purchase or credit. It only makes sense from LV's end--any bag they replace yours with costs them far less than its retail pricing, which is what they would be obliged to give you.


----------



## Angie4m

jellyv said:


> I don't think anyone has been permitted a cash refund. In-store purchase or credit. It only makes sense from LV's end--any bag they replace yours with costs them far less than its retail pricing, which is what they would be obliged to give you.



I was offered a cash refund on both my SC Bon Marche and the Flore. I was only offered a store credit for the speedy 30 which was strange because like the other two these bags do not exists for an exchange and but the Flore could be remade. Strange considering it was a Parnassea collection piece which was seasonal. Like the Bon Marché and all 3 were seasonal.


----------



## amstevens714

Shoppinmel said:


> I had two Metis' crack. Keep a very close eye on the top rim! Both of mine cracked there sadly



Thank you! I have quite a few bags so it doesn’t see that much use. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Angie4m said:


> So that’s my remade flore back and it’s exactly the same as the one I returned. I actually would have sworn it was the same bag but it was only returned at the start of the week by the store. A bag I purchased for my birthday 5 years ago turned up just before my birthday. Out of all the bags I bought for my birthday that time, this one was the one that was clearly meant to be.
> 
> I always loved that this bag reminded me of so many different bags and as much as I was sad to see the others go, I’m so happy this one could be resurrected!
> 
> View attachment 4462555



This looks so gorgeous!!


----------



## ilysukixD

I have a few questions, would they give you a replacement/credits if you didn’t purchased the bag in store but second handed? I have the receipts but the name is not under my name. The bag is a reserved pochette Métis from 2017, and there’s cracks on the opening on the canvas. Have anyone have similar experiences?


----------



## Angie4m

ilysukixD said:


> I have a few questions, would they give you a replacement/credits if you didn’t purchased the bag in store but second handed? I have the receipts but the name is not under my name. The bag is a reserved pochette Métis from 2017, and there’s cracks on the opening on the canvas. Have anyone have similar experiences?



This would depend on it being deemed faulty. This recall is with regards to the glazing of bags from mid/late 2013 to 2015. There has been some issues with canvas bags I believe but sometimes it’s just wear and tear. However some have had luck on having store credits/replacements on bags they bought preloved. Who’s to say that you didn’t receive the bag as a gift?


----------



## vinbenphon1

ilysukixD said:


> I have a few questions, would they give you a replacement/credits if you didn’t purchased the bag in store but second handed? I have the receipts but the name is not under my name. The bag is a reserved pochette Métis from 2017, and there’s cracks on the opening on the canvas. Have anyone have similar experiences?


Only one way to find out, go to your local store and ask. But having the receipt with original purchaser info is a positive. Good luck and please let us know what happens.


----------



## cosima

Angie4m said:


> I was offered a cash refund on both my SC Bon Marche and the Flore. I was only offered a store credit for the speedy 30 which was strange because like the other two these bags do not exists for an exchange and but the Flore could be remade. Strange considering it was a Parnassea collection piece which was seasonal. Like the Bon Marché and all 3 were seasonal.



May I ask you which model of your Parnassea collection LV has recalled? And which issues did the bag have? 
Today LV called me to bring in my Alma Parnassea for a quality control.  I taked the bag out of the dustbag ( I haven‘t used it since last autumn and I have weared it not more then 10-12 times since I have bought it!!). Now I see that one of the handles is cracked.

It‘s very interesting for me which issues on which bag you have had. Sorry for my English, I hope you understand me!


----------



## Shoppinmel

ilysukixD said:


> I have a few questions, would they give you a replacement/credits if you didn’t purchased the bag in store but second handed? I have the receipts but the name is not under my name. The bag is a reserved pochette Métis from 2017, and there’s cracks on the opening on the canvas. Have anyone have similar experiences?



My bag was on the recall list and my name was not on the receipt. They didn't question me at all. My aunt purchased it for me in Spain and her name was on it.


----------



## Angie4m

cosima said:


> View attachment 4467933
> 
> 
> May I ask you which model of your Parnassea collection LV has recalled? And which issues did the bag have?
> Today LV called me to bring in my Alma Parnassea for a quality control.  I taked the bag out of the dustbag ( I haven‘t used it since last autumn and I have weared it not more then 10-12 times since I have bought it!!). Now I see that one of the handles is cracked.
> 
> It‘s very interesting for me which issues on which bag you have had. Sorry for my English, I hope you understand me!



I had a SC and the Flore. I went to use the handles for the first time ever on the Flore and they were like this. This was the only bag I could have remade.


----------



## cosima

Angie4m said:


> I had a SC and the Flore. I went to use the handles for the first time ever on the Flore and they were like this. This was the only bag I could have remade.
> 
> View attachment 4468058



Thank you very much! Tomorrow I have an appointment at the LV store.


----------



## Angie4m

cosima said:


> Thank you very much! Tomorrow I have an appointment at the LV store.



I know they will provide a solution for you. Not sure what that solution is and what you are hoping they will/can do but hopefully you’re not disappointed.


----------



## cosima

Angie4m said:


> I know they will provide a solution for you. Not sure what that solution is and what you are hoping they will/can do but hopefully you’re not disappointed.



I was offered a store credit for my Alma Parnassea. So I‘m not disappointed, but I regret that my Alma is gone. It was such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Beauty Marked

lifelover said:


> I got a call from my SA a couple of days ago saying the empriante key pouch I bought in early 2015 has been deemed defective. Have not had any issus with it so I will probably keep it eventhough it is tempting to check something off of my wishlist.



Is this the empteinte key pouch you have? If so, I have the same one I purchased around that time also and did not get a call (I don’t think so at least).


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Beauty Marked said:


> Is this the empteinte key pouch you have? If so, I have the same one I purchased around that time also and did not get a call (I don’t think so at least).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469903


I took mine into the store and they took it back no problem, the inking had started to get sticky on mine.


----------



## Venessa84

Beauty Marked said:


> Is this the empteinte key pouch you have? If so, I have the same one I purchased around that time also and did not get a call (I don’t think so at least).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469903


I also had this one and got a call. Mine had no issues but they took it anyways. I just got a new one since I love this pouch so much.


----------



## HawaiianGirl

Beauty Marked said:


> Is this the empteinte key pouch you have? If so, I have the same one I purchased around that time also and did not get a call (I don’t think so at least).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469903





WolfieluvsBags said:


> I took mine into the store and they took it back no problem, the inking had started to get sticky on mine.





Venessa84 said:


> I also had this one and got a call. Mine had no issues but they took it anyways. I just got a new one since I love this pouch so much.



I have the same Monogram Empreinte Leather Key Pouch in Noir - but no call about this item for me.  I have to dig through my receipts but I "may" have purchased this in 2016; maybe they already corrected the issue when I purchased it.  I am not seeing any issues with mine so far (knock on wood) and I use it every day to keep my car key fob inside.  I may see what my SA says, but if they offer store credit or an exchange, I will more than likely exchange because I love this key pouch


----------



## lifelover

Beauty Marked said:


> Is this the empteinte key pouch you have? If so, I have the same one I purchased around that time also and did not get a call (I don’t think so at least).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469903


Yes, that is the one I have. The SA said the problem was the glazing but have not had any issues.


----------



## sonygermany

I also got a call about my montaigne mm. I could exchange them for the same model or for another model of my choice.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I found out my mom has a SC from 2013 that would be in this “recall” timeframe, but she got it after someone passed away and that person got it as a gift so I have no idea how to trace its origins. My CA seemed non-committal on whether they’d take it or not. I wonder what the best approach would be?


----------



## Bronzi522

mrsinsyder said:


> I found out my mom has a SC from 2013 that would be in this “recall” timeframe, but she got it after someone passed away and that person got it as a gift so I have no idea how to trace its origins. My CA seemed non-committal on whether they’d take it or not. I wonder what the best approach would be?


Bring it to a boutique.  Mine had melting on the handle (I did not get a call and my SoftLockit was within the time frame).  Although CS told me mine wasn't part of the impacted bags (it was as others got calls), I looked at it and saw it wasn't normally.  Took to boutique and they immediately took a look at it (in the back) and came back saying it was defective and pick out something else for the same value.  I did not mention I had called CS.  Regarding not having the receipt or them being able to look up, not sure how that will be handled.  However you will never know unless you try.


----------



## eal76

Hello lovely members! I haven’t been on here in a couple of years but I had to stop by to share something amazing that just happened in to see if it  has happened to any of you as well. I received a call from client services telling me that my 2014 speedy 25 in the color Infini had been recalled due to issues with the dye and that they were providing me a $2840 exchange credit to shop however I’d like to. At first I was sure it was a scam so I decided to hang up and call client services directly only to find out that it was in fact true. I was sent a shipping label, returned my bag and paid the difference to get a Montaigne MM in Marine Rouge. Since I’m far from a boutique I was able to shop online and over the phone.  I wore my bag a ton over the past 5 years and cannot believe this happened! Has this happened to many members?


----------



## jellyv

Absolutely. Many, many clients have been through this. Here's the master thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rumour-re-louis-vuitton-recall.998968/


----------



## eal76

Thank you!


----------



## KS3

fittingpig said:


> Thank you for quick reply
> 
> I will try to do search
> 
> The Pallas I have is with black leather. Deep brown handle.
> 
> I called customer service. They told me it was not on the list


Pallas is on the recall list. I had the red and the glazing on my strap had melted and canvas by the magnet pocket had cracked. This happened while the bag was stored. I hadn’t used it for over a year so had no idea. 
I recommend taking it to the store and have LV evaluate it.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I am so happy with Louis Vuitton. I tried over three times to find out if my bag was recalled, (with no success). But today...a store manager looked at the code on my bag and on the spot allowed me to exchange for the last selling price, for any other bag. I am so thrilled by this outcome!!! (...even though it took a few tries) The store manager previously handled a person with my same bag on the recall list. Maybe this helped? Anyway it was a hassle free experience. I am back to being a loyal LV customer. So happy right now! Thanks to the amazing people on TPF for helping me with this! I would not have known otherwise. You are all the best!


----------



## dexter123

Hi folks - just saw this thread. Can someone help me?  LV left me a message about my empriente Montaigne MM about a year and a half ago.  I returned the person's call, but heard nothing. I figured it was just an odd mistake. that they called me

Was this a recalled bag?  What should I do?

Thanks so much!


----------



## karman

dexter123 said:


> Hi folks - just saw this thread. Can someone help me?  LV left me a message about my empriente Montaigne MM about a year and a half ago.  I returned the person's call, but heard nothing. I figured it was just an odd mistake. that they called me
> 
> Was this a recalled bag?  What should I do?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Have you tried calling the store who called you again? Maybe call LV customer service and ask?


----------



## dexter123

karman said:


> Have you tried calling the store who called you again? Maybe call LV customer service and ask?



I remember the call was from Texas. I am in CA and I bought it in Hawai'i.
Do you think customer service would know?  Excuse my ignorance here!


----------



## karman

dexter123 said:


> I remember the call was from Texas. I am in CA and I bought it in Hawai'i.
> Do you think customer service would know?  Excuse my ignorance here!


If something is on the recall list, I'd think CS would know.


----------



## vinbenphon1

dexter123 said:


> I remember the call was from Texas. I am in CA and I bought it in Hawai'i.
> Do you think customer service would know?  Excuse my ignorance here!


If you still have the bag, just go to your nearest store and tell them you received a call concerning your Montaigne.


----------



## VirginiaLV

I also received a message from customer service regarding my amethyst Speedy 30.  I just spoke with a representative, he informed me that they are offering a credit in the amount of the current selling price of the bag or a free repair. I’m going to take it back to the Tyson’s Corner, VA location tomorrow.  He said if I don’t find something that I like in that price range to hold onto the bag until I find something. Does this sound right?


----------



## harlem_cutie

VirginiaLV said:


> I also received a message from customer service regarding my amethyst Speedy 30.  I just spoke with a representative, he informed me that they are offering a credit in the amount of the current selling price of the bag or a free repair. I’m going to take it back to the Tyson’s Corner, VA location tomorrow.  He said if I don’t find something that I like in that price range to hold onto the bag until I find something. Does this sound right?



If you are the original purchaser with receipt or in the system then you should be able to get the replacement value in gift cards or store credit. This would allow you to purchase at your leisure. Assume that a repair can't be done. I don't think anyone has had an empreinte piece repaired recently unless it just affected a detachable strap. If your store has a Repair Manager onsite they will be able to tell you right away.


----------



## meowmeow

Just like to share my story for the recall, especially to fellow Canadians 

I am from Toronto and received a call last week from Irving, TX.   A lady left a message saying that she was calling from LV's customer service and that there is important information that she would like to discuss with me on a purchase I made back in 2013.  She was able to tell me exactly when and where the purchase was made.  I called back the number she left me and got to her direct voicemail box.  She hasn't returned my call and it's been three days.  So I called LV's 1-866 number and told them what happened.  After a 7 minutes wait, they were able to connect me to someone to speak to me.  It was for the Metis hobo that I purchased and she offered to either have it repaired or give me a credit for the last price of the bag before it was discontinued.  I accepted the credit and will be going into the store to see if there's anything I like to exchange for.  The credit is a little more than what I paid, but due to the price increases they had over the years, it is not really enough to get anything comparable.  But I am not complaining as it was a good gesture for them to do this.


----------



## VirginiaLV

harlem_cutie said:


> If you are the original purchaser with receipt or in the system then you should be able to get the replacement value in gift cards or store credit. This would allow you to purchase at your leisure. Assume that a repair can't be done. I don't think anyone has had an empreinte piece repaired recently unless it just affected a detachable strap. If your store has a Repair Manager onsite they will be able to tell you right away.


Thank you.


----------



## slang

meowmeow said:


> Just like to share my story for the recall, especially to fellow Canadians
> 
> I am from Toronto and received a call last week from Irving, TX.   A lady left a message saying that she was calling from LV's customer service and that there is important information that she would like to discuss with me on a purchase I made back in 2013.  She was able to tell me exactly when and where the purchase was made.  I called back the number she left me and got to her direct voicemail box.  She hasn't returned my call and it's been three days.  So I called LV's 1-866 number and told them what happened.  After a 7 minutes wait, they were able to connect me to someone to speak to me.  It was for the Metis hobo that I purchased and she offered to either have it repaired or give me a credit for the last price of the bag before it was discontinued.  I accepted the credit and will be going into the store to see if there's anything I like to exchange for.  The credit is a little more than what I paid, but due to the price increases they had over the years, it is not really enough to get anything comparable.  But I am not complaining as it was a good gesture for them to do this.


 
I'm from Toronto too. Last month I was told 3 bags I bought in 2013 (Pochette Metis, Metis Hobo and Fascinate) should all be brought in for evaluation. When I brought them in they told me there was no option for repair, just keep using them until I was ready to get something new or turn them in that day for a credit of the last selling price.
All 3 had gone up in price quite a bit and I came out ahead BUT I would have preferred if this never happened and I just kept my 3 bags. Regardless I was very happy with the customer service I received and LV standing behind their products even after 6 years of use.
GL deciding on your new bag!


----------



## Bronzi522

harlem_cutie said:


> If you are the original purchaser with receipt or in the system then you should be able to get the replacement value in gift cards or store credit. This would allow you to purchase at your leisure. Assume that a repair can't be done. I don't think anyone has had an empreinte piece repaired recently unless it just affected a detachable strap. If your store has a Repair Manager onsite they will be able to tell you right away.


Yup.  I got gift cards that I was warned if they got lost or stolen, I was S-O-L.  I didn't want to rush.


----------



## amarilvlover

I finally went to my local LV and turned in the IKAT Neverfull from 2013. The store manager was nice enough to take the current market value into consideration and gave me $70 more than what I'd originally paid. People are pretty friendly where I live and the manager and CA I dealt with were just lovely. The CA said I didn't have to decide that day if I didn't find anything, absolutely no pressure. In the past, I sort of always ended up with bags that discontinued later on, so this time, I went with the safest bet-- a speedy 25b in DE!  I also got a LV World bandeau to go with it... which I'd been eyeing online and is SOOOOO pretty in person!


----------



## luvspurses

amarilvlover said:


> I finally went to my local LV and turned in the IKAT Neverfull from 2013. The store manager was nice enough to take the current market value into consideration and gave me $70 more than what I'd originally paid. People are pretty friendly where I live and the manager and CA I dealt with were just lovely. The CA said I didn't have to decide that day if I didn't find anything, absolutely no pressure. In the past, I sort of always ended up with bags that discontinued later on, so this time, I went with the safest bet-- a speedy 25b in DE!  I also got a LV World bandeau to go with it... which I'd been eyeing online and is SOOOOO pretty in person!


funny i just turned in my ikat nfs as well . sadly they were a sticky mess. btw nice choice on the speedy b  25. de i am carrying mine right now but i put the bandouliere mono/noir strap with it. i find those wider bandouliere straps really comfortable. i wish they were not so pricy but the speedy b de strap can dig into my shoulder crossbody after a while. glad you were able to get something nice in exchange for your ikat : )


----------



## Yellow duckling

jejunity said:


> thanks guys. So good to have it clarified. Its just frustrating when even the sales associates don't know this. How should I go about clarifying it? Should I ask to speak to their manager and look it up? Sometimes I just feel like they never believe the customer and I feel like a fool asking these things.
> 
> Truthful I've had issues with glazing with my 2015 PM. I had it re-glazed, but I was never happy with the stitching. Which he looked at thought was defective, then said its ok. Anyways, It just doesnt sit right to have a bag that's on a recall, and I'm not sure if I would rather put the money towards another item. But anyways, what do you guys recommend I do seeing as none of the CA in australia know anything about it?


So, did you end up speaking to the store manager and get it sorted out? I'm based in Australia too and wondering what to do here


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yellow duckling said:


> So, did you end up speaking to the store manager and get it sorted out? I'm based in Australia too and wondering what to do here


Have you been to the store? Care to share what is going on?


----------



## Meesh202

luvspurses said:


> funny i just turned in my ikat nfs as well . sadly they were a sticky mess. btw nice choice on the speedy b  25. de i am carrying mine right now but i put the bandouliere mono/noir strap with it. i find those wider bandouliere straps really comfortable. i wish they were not so pricy but the speedy b de strap can dig into my shoulder crossbody after a while. glad you were able to get something nice in exchange for your ikat : )


Sorry about your Ikats. They replaced the melting trim on mine a year or two ago. All fine now. They are so pretty.


----------



## jehaga

I am taking in my NN 14 bag today to the Fashion Island boutique for store credit. I hadn’t used the bag for years, and took it out last week to use and noticed that the handle was gross, but was “whatever, bad luck on me.” Then last Wednesday I got a call from Irving, Texas, and almost didn’t answer because of spam. But I did just for the heck of it. When the rep said he was calling from LV, my scam alert radar went off. I listened as he described in detail the purchase I’d made in 2014. I finally believed him when he said he would make an appointment for me for the store of my choice.
I still can’t get over the coincidental timing of this whole thing, with the call coming just a few days after I took the bag out. I even mused to DH, “Maybe there’s some built-in tracking device in the bag and they noticed movement after years of being dormant.” Yes, I tend toward paranoia and conspiracies.


----------



## Angie4m

VirginiaLV said:


> I also received a message from customer service regarding my amethyst Speedy 30.  I just spoke with a representative, he informed me that they are offering a credit in the amount of the current selling price of the bag or a free repair. I’m going to take it back to the Tyson’s Corner, VA location tomorrow.  He said if I don’t find something that I like in that price range to hold onto the bag until I find something. Does this sound right?



I know that feeling. I held on to mines until I found something I was happy to replace it with and the reason, you only get a year to use a store credit so if there isn’t anything in 12 months you’ll end up getting something you don’t want anyway in order not to loose the money. I know my partner would have used the credit but still I didn’t want to be a bag down especially when it was a bag I used quite a lot. 

Did you have the matching wallet? I did and that was also returned as it was getting a bit soft and sticky.


----------



## VirginiaLV

Angie4m said:


> I know that feeling. I held on to mines until I found something I was happy to replace it with and the reason, you only get a year to use a store credit so if there isn’t anything in 12 months you’ll end up getting something you don’t want anyway in order not to loose the money. I know my partner would have used the credit but still I didn’t want to be a bag down especially when it was a bag I used quite a lot.
> 
> Did you have the matching wallet? I did and that was also returned as it was getting a bit soft and sticky.


I do have the wallet that I purchased in Paris in 2012. So far it is still in perfect condition.


----------



## LV.NYC

I called the 866 LV number to inquire about the kabuki line and could not confirm whether the collection is part of recall. My kabuki neverfull paint is tacky and starting to melt but I don’t know how to proceed. I feel silly bringing it in.


----------



## meowmeow

meowmeow said:


> Just like to share my story for the recall, especially to fellow Canadians
> 
> I am from Toronto and received a call last week from Irving, TX.   A lady left a message saying that she was calling from LV's customer service and that there is important information that she would like to discuss with me on a purchase I made back in 2013.  She was able to tell me exactly when and where the purchase was made.  I called back the number she left me and got to her direct voicemail box.  She hasn't returned my call and it's been three days.  So I called LV's 1-866 number and told them what happened.  After a 7 minutes wait, they were able to connect me to someone to speak to me.  It was for the Metis hobo that I purchased and she offered to either have it repaired or give me a credit for the last price of the bag before it was discontinued.  I accepted the credit and will be going into the store to see if there's anything I like to exchange for.  The credit is a little more than what I paid, but due to the price increases they had over the years, it is not really enough to get anything comparable.  But I am not complaining as it was a good gesture for them to do this.



So I took my bag into the store on Bloor Street last week and two SAs were helping me with the exchange.  One of the SA took the bag to the back and never returned with it.  And basically, they told me that LV is doing is one-time courtesy for me so I will have to choose something that day and will have to use up all the credit.  One of the bag I was considering was the metis pochette in canvas but he told me that's there's a long waiting list for one and I will have to pick something that's in stock.  I saw someone was looking at one though but he said that was a special order and I can't buy it even though that lady turned it down.  I kind of feel pressured as one of the SA was always standing there while I go through the iPad and they pretty much told me that they are doing me a favor already for giving me a credit for 30% of what I original paid for the bag.  Long story short, I picked the monogram neonoe in black and added the adjustable bandouliere strap with it (which I think it's extremely overpriced as it cost almost 1/3 of the neonoe!) as the price neonoe does not cover the full credit I got.  I ended up having to pay an additional $370 which I think it's ok.  At the end, I am very happy with my choice as this is a bag that I know I will use.  However, I wish that they wouldn't "pressure" me in finding a replacement bag at that moment.  Anyway, here is a shot of my replacement bag.  Please let me know if anyone in Toronto has a different experience when doing an exchange for their defective bag!


----------



## Emsidee

LV.NYC said:


> I called the 866 LV number to inquire about the kabuki line and could not confirm whether the collection is part of recall. My kabuki neverfull paint is tacky and starting to melt but I don’t know how to proceed. I feel silly bringing it in.


Bring it in! It is the paint on the bag melting, not a crooked stitch you noticed after months of use.  I don’t think it is weird to expect the print to at least stay on the bag (except for actual wear and tear)


----------



## LV.NYC

Emsidee said:


> Bring it in! It is the paint on the bag melting, not a crooked stitch you noticed after months of use.  I don’t think it is weird to expect the print to at least stay on the bag (except for actual wear and tear)


I reached out to my CA’s and have confirmed it’s part of recall. For those that brought theirs in, what was the value? Deciding what to get as replacement as many indicated the need to use the credit on the spot.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

meowmeow said:


> So I took my bag into the store on Bloor Street last week and two SAs were helping me with the exchange.  One of the SA took the bag to the back and never returned with it.  And basically, they told me that LV is doing is one-time courtesy for me so I will have to choose something that day and will have to use up all the credit.  One of the bag I was considering was the metis pochette in canvas but he told me that's there's a long waiting list for one and I will have to pick something that's in stock.  I saw someone was looking at one though but he said that was a special order and I can't buy it even though that lady turned it down.  I kind of feel pressured as one of the SA was always standing there while I go through the iPad and they pretty much told me that they are doing me a favor already for giving me a credit for 30% of what I original paid for the bag.  Long story short, I picked the monogram neonoe in black and added the adjustable bandouliere strap with it (which I think it's extremely overpriced as it cost almost 1/3 of the neonoe!) as the price neonoe does not cover the full credit I got.  I ended up having to pay an additional $370 which I think it's ok.  At the end, I am very happy with my choice as this is a bag that I know I will use.  However, I wish that they wouldn't "pressure" me in finding a replacement bag at that moment.  Anyway, here is a shot of my replacement bag.  Please let me know if anyone in Toronto has a different experience when doing an exchange for their defective bag!
> 
> View attachment 4495707



I stoppped shopping at the bloor st location for this very reason. tbh, i found all the associates there to just rude. customer service just doesn't exist for them sadly, same goes for the managers as well. that's why I ended up going to yorkdale. they are outstanding service, it's the service i expect from louis vuitton.


----------



## Emsidee

LV.NYC said:


> I reached out to my CA’s and have confirmed it’s part of recall. For those that brought theirs in, what was the value? Deciding what to get as replacement as many indicated the need to use the credit on the spot.


The value would be the original purchasing price for this bag, I believe that it was about €1750 or $2200 but I’m not sure. You can always ask your CA about the value.


----------



## slang

meowmeow said:


> So I took my bag into the store on Bloor Street last week and two SAs were helping me with the exchange.  One of the SA took the bag to the back and never returned with it.  And basically, they told me that LV is doing is one-time courtesy for me so I will have to choose something that day and will have to use up all the credit.  One of the bag I was considering was the metis pochette in canvas but he told me that's there's a long waiting list for one and I will have to pick something that's in stock.  I saw someone was looking at one though but he said that was a special order and I can't buy it even though that lady turned it down.  I kind of feel pressured as one of the SA was always standing there while I go through the iPad and they pretty much told me that they are doing me a favor already for giving me a credit for 30% of what I original paid for the bag.  Long story short, I picked the monogram neonoe in black and added the adjustable bandouliere strap with it (which I think it's extremely overpriced as it cost almost 1/3 of the neonoe!) as the price neonoe does not cover the full credit I got.  I ended up having to pay an additional $370 which I think it's ok.  At the end, I am very happy with my choice as this is a bag that I know I will use.  However, I wish that they wouldn't "pressure" me in finding a replacement bag at that moment.  Anyway, here is a shot of my replacement bag.  Please let me know if anyone in Toronto has a different experience when doing an exchange for their defective bag!
> 
> View attachment 4495707



Great choice! 
Sorry you felt so pressured to get something right away, my experience was the complete opposite.
I took my 3 bags to the Yorkdale location for assessment as per what I was told by LV over the phone.
They did tell me right away at the store that there was no option to fix them (I was told over the phone there was a possibility of repairing). They SA’s at the store told me that I could keep the bags for as long as I wanted to use and return at my discretion as there was no timeline for the credit. 
At first I couldn’t seem to find anything I liked and the SA’s kept telling me there was no pressure to make any decisions that day and to take the bags back home to continue to use while I thought about it.
I ended up taking home 2 bags that day and ordered a pair of shoes. I returned 2 bags that first day (pochette Métis & fascinate) and kept the Métis hobo, I ended up still with a $700 credit which the store kept ( there was no pressure to use it that day).
The next week I went back to pick up the shoes & look at a bag that I wanted that they didn’t have the previous week. I brought the Métis hobo back just in case and did end up returning it that day. Took home the 3rd bag & shoes and ordered a fourth bag which I just picked up last Saturday.
I ended up with 2 Alma’s, black patent Cherrywood, mon mono speedy & front row sneakers. From start to finish it was about 7 weeks from when I was first advised by LV about the bags until I returned all 3 bags and used up my full credit.
Although I would have preferred to have just kept my 3 original bags I can’t say enough good things about how well I was treated by LV during this process!


----------



## LV.NYC

Emsidee said:


> The value would be the original purchasing price for this bag, I believe that it was about €1750 or $2200 but I’m not sure. You can always ask your CA about the value.


I took it back today and received $1570 which is what I paid for it in 10/2017. Very easy process. All the associates referred to the recall as Phoenix. I picked the mono George’s BB in rose poudre/black $2140. It’s a cute alternative to the croisette and quite roomy. So thrilled with the experience as I was nervous about results since reading mixed responses.


----------



## meowmeow

raspberrysyrup said:


> I stoppped shopping at the bloor st location for this very reason. tbh, i found all the associates there to just rude. customer service just doesn't exist for them sadly, same goes for the managers as well. that's why I ended up going to yorkdale. they are outstanding service, it's the service i expect from louis vuitton.



I chose to go to the Bloor location because I thought they will have more selections as thats their main store.  But I find that they pretty much have the same stuff as the other locations; just a bigger and nicer store with not-so-friendly SAs.... that’s why I wanted to share my experience in case anyone receive a call for their defective bags. I should’ve gone to Yorkdale ...


----------



## jaschultze

I answered a call on my cell the other day where the person identified herself as from LV. The phone call was cut off before she explained why she was calling, and I couldn't redial the number, as it wasn't able to accept incoming calls. No one has called me back. 

I have been through the recall with my 2013 PM and this call started out the same, so I suspect it's a real, but how can I find out what it was about?


----------



## Emsidee

jaschultze said:


> I answered a call on my cell the other day where the person identified herself as from LV. The phone call was cut off before she explained why she was calling, and I couldn't redial the number, as it wasn't able to accept incoming calls. No one has called me back.
> 
> I have been through the recall with my 2013 PM and this call started out the same, so I suspect it's a real, but how can I find out what it was about?


You can contact your CA or call client services and tell them you received a callabout a purchased bag.


----------



## CPA

lallybelle said:


> Although it's not officially called a "recall" but it seems that LV is taking action on bags from 2013-2015. There is apparently some fading canvas issues as well as all the glazing issues that are known for these years. As usual, customer service is all over the place on this and your store may not even be aware. There's a you tuber who called CS to ask about it and they told her yes to bring it to her store and the store basically laughed. However they called CS to speak to someone and found out she was right and gave her store credit. Your best bet is to take your bag for an assessment if it's from those years.


Yes,  I brought 5 capucines in with glazing issues and they gave me store credit for them.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

meowmeow said:


> I chose to go to the Bloor location because I thought they will have more selections as thats their main store.  But I find that they pretty much have the same stuff as the other locations; just a bigger and nicer store with not-so-friendly SAs.... that’s why I wanted to share my experience in case anyone receive a call for their defective bags. I should’ve gone to Yorkdale ...


that's exactly the store, it's just beautiful for no reason. i'm almost certain none of the yorkdale SA's would of pressured you into a bag and would of made the effort to maybe order something that wasn't in store. tbh if i were you, i'd take the bag to the yorkdale location (that you bought with the store credit) and see if you can return it and let them issue you a credit note properly (explain the awful service you had witht he bloor location). i know when i went into the yorkdale location with my defective palm springs mini, it was them that did something about it while the bloor st location told me it was just wear and tear


----------



## Cthai

Do you know if the lockme BB is on the recall? I love this bag, and only worn it once, yesterday I took it out and saw a few indentation and some sort of bubbles on the strap, i'm thinking of taken it in to have LV take a look. but was curious if anyone know if this was on the recall?


----------



## loci

meowmeow said:


> So I took my bag into the store on Bloor Street last week and two SAs were helping me with the exchange.  One of the SA took the bag to the back and never returned with it.  And basically, they told me that LV is doing is one-time courtesy for me so I will have to choose something that day and will have to use up all the credit.  One of the bag I was considering was the metis pochette in canvas but he told me that's there's a long waiting list for one and I will have to pick something that's in stock.  I saw someone was looking at one though but he said that was a special order and I can't buy it even though that lady turned it down.  I kind of feel pressured as one of the SA was always standing there while I go through the iPad and they pretty much told me that they are doing me a favor already for giving me a credit for 30% of what I original paid for the bag.  Long story short, I picked the monogram neonoe in black and added the adjustable bandouliere strap with it (which I think it's extremely overpriced as it cost almost 1/3 of the neonoe!) as the price neonoe does not cover the full credit I got.  I ended up having to pay an additional $370 which I think it's ok.  At the end, I am very happy with my choice as this is a bag that I know I will use.  However, I wish that they wouldn't "pressure" me in finding a replacement bag at that moment.  Anyway, here is a shot of my replacement bag.  Please let me know if anyone in Toronto has a different experience when doing an exchange for their defective bag!
> 
> View attachment 4495707



I have horrible experience at the Bloor street boutique as well. I need to return something I bought online, and online purchase returns need to go back to a standalone boutique, HR and Saks can only do exchanges. I walked in and said it to the nearest SA my intention, and right away she told me they no longer do returns in store, the items will get ship back to warehouse for examination. Never heard of this practice, but I agreed and told her to ship it back and give me the proof of shipment. She took my item to her manager, and came back saying they will do this return in store as a favour with a condescending tone. For the love of God, it is a coin pouch with crappy stitching and uneven sides. At this day and age, any decent counterfeit will have better craftsmanship than yours.

Second incident was when I call to ask if they have stock of an item. They said yes on the phone and more than one. I went to the store and ask, the SA told me they have none. As that happens, the other SA who was serving another customer pulled one out from the drawer and showed her. I suppose I just have to assume that one is a special order as well. Is LV doing the HERMES crap too? I left the store and walked a block to HR Bloor and placed an order there. Never going back to Bloor boutique.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Cthai said:


> Do you know if the lockme BB is on the recall? I love this bag, and only worn it once, yesterday I took it out and saw a few indentation and some sort of bubbles on the strap, i'm thinking of taken it in to have LV take a look. but was curious if anyone know if this was on the recall?


No it wasn't, but as with anything, if you're having issues with your bag, take it in to be looked at.


----------



## Cthai

mrsinsyder said:


> No it wasn't, but as with anything, if you're having issues with your bag, take it in to be looked at.


thanks! I'm planning to visit the store next week to make a return - I'll bring the bag to have them look.


----------



## LadyMartin

I am always late to the party.  Stumbled upon this thread only yesterday.  Checked my home voicemail today and found that in January some guy from Client Services left me a message.  I listened to it over and over.....he said he was calling about several items and then he counted and said 7 items.  SEVEN ITEMS.  I would never have checked my messages if it wasn't for PurseForum, so I am very grateful to all of you.   I won't be able to contact him until Monday.  Until then, I will just practice denial of the 7 items and bargain with the Purse Goddess by praying...."it can't be all my Coppolas, it can't be my exotic Montaigne", because .... well you all understand.


----------



## Bronzi522

LadyMartin said:


> I am always late to the party.  Stumbled upon this thread only yesterday.  Checked my home voicemail today and found that in January some guy from Client Services left me a message.  I listened to it over and over.....he said he was calling about several items and then he counted and said 7 items.  SEVEN ITEMS.  I would never have checked my messages if it wasn't for PurseForum, so I am very grateful to all of you.   I won't be able to contact him until Monday.  Until then, I will just practice denial of the 7 items and bargain with the Purse Goddess by praying...."it can't be all my Coppolas, it can't be my exotic Montaigne", because .... well you all understand.


Let us know....


----------



## mrsinsyder

LadyMartin said:


> it can't be all my Coppolas



Might have bad news for you....

Though on my melting Coppola, they offered to send it to repair if I'd wanted.


----------



## PamK

mrsinsyder said:


> Might have bad news for you....
> 
> Though on my melting Coppola, they offered to send it to repair if I'd wanted.


I have two that have been repaired - one quite extensively. They came out beautifully! If you’re considering it, I found repair well worth it!


----------



## Angie4m

VirginiaLV said:


> I do have the wallet that I purchased in Paris in 2012. So far it is still in perfect condition.



The Amethyst wallet and bag was only available from February 2014 so I assume when you mean wallet you mean you had a wallet but not the Amethyst one, like the one that’s in my profile picture. 

Generally when I buy a bag, I buy a matching purse/wallet. So both my Amethyst speedy 30 and wallet were returned as both had the glazing issue.


----------



## VirginiaLV

Angie4m said:


> The Amethyst wallet and bag was only available from February 2014 so I assume when you mean wallet you mean you had a wallet but not the Amethyst one, like the one that’s in my profile picture.
> 
> Generally when I buy a bag, I buy a matching purse/wallet. So both my Amethyst speedy 30 and wallet were returned as both had the glazing issue.



No, I didn’t purchase the Amethyst wallet.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Has anyone had glazing issues with their old style speedy b empriente? I have one in Aurore that has a date code of SD4102 - so not within the 2013-2015 time frame that I have been reading about here. Handles seem fine to me, but wanted to double-check if anyone had a different experience? TYSM.


----------



## Emsidee

chocochipjunkie said:


> Has anyone had glazing issues with their old style speedy b empriente? I have one in Aurore that has a date code of SD4102 - so not within the 2013-2015 time frame that I have been reading about here. Handles seem fine to me, but wanted to double-check if anyone had a different experience? TYSM.


Do you see any dents in the glazing or is it turning soft? If not you can continue to use the bag, if you want to be sure you would have to contact your CA or go to your local score to have it evaluated.


----------



## sayakayumi

chocochipjunkie said:


> Has anyone had glazing issues with their old style speedy b empriente? I have one in Aurore that has a date code of SD4102 - so not within the 2013-2015 time frame that I have been reading about here. Handles seem fine to me, but wanted to double-check if anyone had a different experience? TYSM.


Yes, my Speedy b in infini was part of this recall. I got the call in January and my bag was fine, so I decided to use it and after a few weeks the glazing got soft and started peeling.
Definitely take it to the boutique and have it exchanged, gl!


----------



## rachiem

[
I had glazing issues with my 2013 Infini and I was offered a store credit. I also have the 2012 (week 39) Aurore Speedy and that was is fine


chocochipjunkie said:


> Has anyone had glazing issues with their old style speedy b empriente? I have one in Aurore that has a date code of SD4102 - so not within the 2013-2015 time frame that I have been reading about here. Handles seem fine to me, but wanted to double-check if anyone had a different experience? TYSM.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Emsidee said:


> Do you see any dents in the glazing or is it turning soft? If not you can continue to use the bag, if you want to be sure you would have to contact your CA or go to your local score to have it evaluated.





sayakayumi said:


> Yes, my Speedy b in infini was part of this recall. I got the call in January and my bag was fine, so I decided to use it and after a few weeks the glazing got soft and started peeling.
> Definitely take it to the boutique and have it exchanged, gl!





rachiem said:


> [
> I had glazing issues with my 2013 Infini and I was offered a store credit. I also have the 2012 (week 39) Aurore Speedy and that was is fine



Thank you, everyone! I prefer this style of speedy b emp over the newer model, so I'm hoping I don't experience any issues.


----------



## TangerineKandy

I just received a call from client services regarding my Greenwich that I bought in 2014. Unfortunately I no longer own this bag (left it at an ex's when we broke up) so she thanked me for my time. I imagine it was for the recall.


----------



## asyw1982

I brought my secret wallet in navy Emprente leather bought in 2013 to Louis Vuitton last week to ask what can be done to my melting glazing. The manager took pictures and sent them away to see what they can do. I received call from store manager today to say that they will take it for repair/reglaze. I’m worried that the wallet edges will look chunky after. Has anyone had reglazing done on Emprente leather before? I was hoping that they would replace it. I’m happy to get a same or similar wallet even in same color. How come they offer store credit to some but not all?


----------



## pree

I took my Kabuki NF to my local LV. My SA asked their specialist to check my bag while he showed me some bags that I was interested in. The bag was confirmed to be defective. As there wasn’t anything that I wanted to buy, he said that I could take the bag back and bring it in when I wanted to buy something and that they would give me store credit. I was happy with the outcome , although I liked the edgy kabuki design and I’m sorry to let it go....but I’m also happy to look for something new!!!


----------



## cherylc

I too got a call the other day regarding my epi NF that I bought 4 years ago. I was so confused why Louis Vuitton was calling me about a bag from 2015 lol. The bag itself is actually fine but I rarely use it so I asked if I could bring it in even if there are no issues and they told me yes. The CS I spoke to on the phone said I had to call ahead and let them know which boutique I plan to do the exchange so they can have the paperwork in place. 

I stopped by the LV at Holts Bloor to ask a few more details about how the exchange works etc. and was told yes you need to do it day of, cannot be a store credit. I looked a few pieces and am now debating what to get as my exchange. I received excellent service and didn't feel pressured at all. I'm sorry to hear that so many had a negative experience at the flagship on Bloor. I rarely shop at that location so can't add my opinion but I was very happy with the service at the boutique at Holts Bloor.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

asyw1982 said:


> I brought my secret wallet in navy Emprente leather bought in 2013 to Louis Vuitton last week to ask what can be done to my melting glazing. The manager took pictures and sent them away to see what they can do. I received call from store manager today to say that they will take it for repair/reglaze. I’m worried that the wallet edges will look chunky after. Has anyone had reglazing done on Emprente leather before? I was hoping that they would replace it. I’m happy to get a same or similar wallet even in same color. How come they offer store credit to some but not all?


Oh no! I have a pre-loved secret compact wallet from 2014 - I didn't realize there were issues with the wallets. I don't have any peeling or melting but I haven't used it that much. Will it eventually melt over time?


----------



## Bronzi522

cherylc said:


> I too got a call the other day regarding my epi NF that I bought 4 years ago. I was so confused why Louis Vuitton was calling me about a bag from 2015 lol. The bag itself is actually fine but I rarely use it so I asked if I could bring it in even if there are no issues and they told me yes. The CS I spoke to on the phone said I had to call ahead and let them know which boutique I plan to do the exchange so they can have the paperwork in place.
> 
> I stopped by the LV at Holts Bloor to ask a few more details about how the exchange works etc. and was told yes you need to do it day of, cannot be a store credit. I looked a few pieces and am now debating what to get as my exchange. I received excellent service and didn't feel pressured at all. I'm sorry to hear that so many had a negative experience at the flagship on Bloor. I rarely shop at that location so can't add my opinion but I was very happy with the service at the boutique at Holts Bloor.



I got an instore credit because I wasn’t sure what I wanted.


----------



## LadyMartin

Bronzi522 said:


> Let us know....


Managed to catch up with client services while I was traveling to find out which 7 items they called me about.  SC PM Bon Marche, SC PM noir, Montaigne GM noir, soft Lockit quetsche, Noefull denim, Curieuse empriente wallet & Element damier pouch.   I am  prepared to turn in the last 3 and take store credit or something for them, but the first 4 were supposed to be forever bags.  I wonder if they can repair them?  I was too shocked _($20,200 worth of shock if we are counting)_ during the conversation to ask about that.


----------



## PamK

LadyMartin said:


> Managed to catch up with client services while I was traveling to find out which 7 items they called me about.  SC PM Bon Marche, SC PM noir, Montaigne GM noir, soft Lockit quetsche, Noefull denim, Curieuse empriente wallet & Element damier pouch.   I am  prepared to turn in the last 3 and take store credit or something for them, but the first 4 were supposed to be forever bags.  I wonder if they can repair them?  I was too shocked _($20,200 worth of shock if we are counting)_ during the conversation to ask about that.


I have an SC Bon Marche that had some melted, smudged glazing. It was repaired beautifully by LV for no charge in a very reasonable amount of time! It is one of my favorites, so I was thrilled repair was an option! Take it in with your other bags and ask if you want to keep it.


----------



## Bronzi522

LadyMartin said:


> Managed to catch up with client services while I was traveling to find out which 7 items they called me about.  SC PM Bon Marche, SC PM noir, Montaigne GM noir, soft Lockit quetsche, Noefull denim, Curieuse empriente wallet & Element damier pouch.   I am  prepared to turn in the last 3 and take store credit or something for them, but the first 4 were supposed to be forever bags.  I wonder if they can repair them?  I was too shocked _($20,200 worth of shock if we are counting)_ during the conversation to ask about that.



Lockit quetsche—no repair. I had that one and was told not on list, however, glazing was melting on handles. I wasn’t bummed out since I had regretted buying. It is a beautiful bag in that color.


----------



## vinbenphon1

LadyMartin said:


> Managed to catch up with client services while I was traveling to find out which 7 items they called me about.  SC PM Bon Marche, SC PM noir, Montaigne GM noir, soft Lockit quetsche, Noefull denim, Curieuse empriente wallet & Element damier pouch.   I am  prepared to turn in the last 3 and take store credit or something for them, but the first 4 were supposed to be forever bags.  I wonder if they can repair them?  I was too shocked _($20,200 worth of shock if we are counting)_ during the conversation to ask about that.


Other people have been able to have repairs done. You can only ask. Good luck.


----------



## Aryel

I just returned my empreinte speedy 25 in infini that I purchased in 2014 due to melting glazing issue. I got $3,250 Canadian dollars to spend as that is the current price for the bag, but had to spend it all today. I don’t like the current model of empreinte speedy at all, so I went with pochette metis. 

I had $390 left to spend but my store didn’t have many SLGs that I was interested I spent extra $260 to purchase a shawl in cappuccino colour! 

Very sad to say goodbye to my holly grail bag, but over the five years, leather has softened and the bag didn’t retain its original shape anymore. I’m more than happy that I was able to enjoy the beautiful purse and then get to exchange to completely new items!


----------



## cherylc

Aryel said:


> I just returned my empreinte speedy 25 in infini that I purchased in 2014 due to melting glazing issue. I got $3,250 Canadian dollars to spend as that is the current price for the bag, but had to spend it all today. I don’t like the current model of empreinte speedy at all, so I went with pochette metis.
> 
> I had $390 left to spend but my store didn’t have many SLGs that I was interested I spent extra $260 to purchase a shawl in cappuccino colour!
> 
> Very sad to say goodbye to my holly grail bag, but over the five years, leather has softened and the bag didn’t retain its original shape anymore. I’m more than happy that I was able to enjoy the beautiful purse and then get to exchange to completely new items!



Great exchange! I'm debating this bag as well! I love the pink colour but am scared about dirt and the bag rubbing against dark fabrics and denim. I will do some research in the forum before making a decision.


----------



## Aryel

cherylc said:


> Great exchange! I'm debating this bag as well! I love the pink colour but am scared about dirt and the bag rubbing against dark fabrics and denim. I will do some research in the forum before making a decision.


It’s a really nice casual bag but I noticed that it’s quite heavy when stuffed. It also fit less stuff compared to empreinte Speedy 25. I love seeing one in pink but since this is my only leather bag, I needed a darker colour.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Today, I just sent my mono pm bag in to LV as the glazing was getting soft and starting to leave dents. The repair specialist said that there was nothing really wrong with it and that it can just be reglazed. Bag is from 2015. Has anyone had this happen to their PM around the recall time?


----------



## psxgurl

Thank you for this thread.  I have a metis hobo but haven't used it because I noticed the handles glazing melted.  I haven't had a chance to bring it in, I do not think I got a call so far but I'm going to see if they will work with me at the store.


----------



## AndreaM99

psxgurl said:


> Thank you for this thread.  I have a metis hobo but haven't used it because I noticed the handles glazing melted.  I haven't had a chance to bring it in, I do not think I got a call so far but I'm going to see if they will work with me at the store.


Please keep us posted. I have multiple metis hobos and I have not received a single call yet. Curious how it actually works.


----------



## slang

psxgurl said:


> Thank you for this thread.  I have a metis hobo but haven't used it because I noticed the handles glazing melted.  I haven't had a chance to bring it in, I do not think I got a call so far but I'm going to see if they will work with me at the store.



I didn't even notice any issues with my Metis Hobo but was told it was on the recall list, sad it had to go.. I loved that bag


----------



## psxgurl

slang said:


> I didn't even notice any issues with my Metis Hobo but was told it was on the recall list, sad it had to go.. I loved that bag



how did you find out it was part of the list?  My phone number on file is at my parents and I haven’t heard anything so far.


----------



## slang

psxgurl said:


> how did you find out it was part of the list?  My phone number on file is at my parents and I haven’t heard anything so far.


 I got a call, 3 bags on the list.
You can call them and they will let you know, they said my file was “noted” so if I had gone into a store I would have been told same thing


----------



## luvspurses

Aryel said:


> I just returned my empreinte speedy 25 in infini that I purchased in 2014 due to melting glazing issue. I got $3,250 Canadian dollars to spend as that is the current price for the bag, but had to spend it all today. I don’t like the current model of empreinte speedy at all, so I went with pochette metis.
> 
> I had $390 left to spend but my store didn’t have many SLGs that I was interested I spent extra $260 to purchase a shawl in cappuccino colour!
> 
> Very sad to say goodbye to my holly grail bag, but over the five years, leather has softened and the bag didn’t retain its original shape anymore. I’m more than happy that I was able to enjoy the beautiful purse and then get to exchange to completely new items!


what beautiful choices. they look gorgeous!


----------



## south-of-france

Has anyone had a (white) Kusama NF or an Alma BB patent leather recalled?


----------



## LV.NYC

I returned my Palm Springs mini (under 2 months old) because of the peeling. I was so sad to let it go but I stopped carrying it when I saw the peeling. Waited about 3 weeks for the pochette Métis reverse to arrive for the exchange.


----------



## Aryel

luvspurses said:


> what beautiful choices. they look gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## psxgurl

AndreaM99 said:


> Please keep us posted. I have multiple metis hobos and I have not received a single call yet. Curious how it actually works.



So I took my Métis hobo back today and was asked to either repair or refund.  The repair would take 4-6 months.  I opted to do an exchange instead.  So if anyone is having problems with their hobo, might as well bring it in.


----------



## AndreaM99

psxgurl said:


> So I took my Métis hobo back today and was asked to either repair or refund.  The repair would take 4-6 months.  I opted to do an exchange instead.  So if anyone is having problems with their hobo, might as well bring it in.


If you opt for a repair, would that be for free?


----------



## psxgurl

AndreaM99 said:


> If you opt for a repair, would that be for free?



Yup!


----------



## AndreaM99

psxgurl said:


> Yup!


Awesome, thank you. I still love them. I guess I will need to bring a cart to LV, I have 6 of them, haha!


----------



## psxgurl

AndreaM99 said:


> Awesome, thank you. I still love them. I guess I will need to bring a cart to LV, I have 6 of them, haha!


Wow!  You must have really loved the hobo!  In empriente it’s beautiful but it got too heavy for me to carry so I opt’d to look for something else.  Ended up getting the Vavin PM in marine rouge and the rest as store credit.


----------



## AndreaM99

psxgurl said:


> Wow!  You must have really loved the hobo!  In empreinte it’s beautiful but it got too heavy for me to carry so I opt’d to look for something else.  Ended up getting the Vavin PM in marine rouge and the rest as store credit.


I do love them, so I am hoping my local stores will really send them for a repair. The bags are the "old good" quality (quality of leather, yes they are heavy, but...), I do not like much recent or current collections (unfortunately very cheap quality and look), moreover not that many nice looking hobos are available...hoping for the best with my bags.


----------



## konacoffee

Does anyone else have a weird fray on their LV Speedy handle? I'm trying to figure out if this is a known issue or something.
Is this worth going to LV for? I have no idea what could cause this and all the other handles look fine. The bag is only 8 months old.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

I'm really sorry if this has been asked before... But I could really use some advice right now. 

My issue is regarding pre-loved pieces and the recall repair/exchange policy.

I'm considering purchasing a pre-owned Capucines BB, however, the glazing looks a little off to me and it was made in 2014 so it could be part of the dodgy batch. So before pulling the trigger, I thought I'd better enquire with LV to see if they would be able to repair it. As there's no point in me buying a slightly damaged bag if they won't repair it.

So I've made two separate phone calls to LV UK customer service and I've had two completely different answers. One lady told me I can take my bag to be repaired (she didn't mention exchange) at any Louis Vuitton boutique, even though I do not have the receipt and I'm not the original purchaser. So I thought great! if I do buy the bag I can get it fixed, happy days! 

However, I called again today to ask whether this particular bag could be part of the recall and to double-check about the repair policy. She couldn't tell me whether the bag was on the recall list, only the original purchaser can access that information (which is fair enough) 
But then she said I would not be able to get any bag repaired unless I had a receipt or a copy of the original purchaser's ID and a letter of permission from them allowing me to repair or exchange the bag! So I told her that a colleague told me yesterday that I could get a pre-owned bag repaired, and then she denied that could happen as its not their policy. So as you can imagine I'm a little confused, and vary of purchasing any LV pre-owned now.

Can anyone share their experiences with LV after sales with pre-owned pieces? Has anyone else had any conflicting information about this? I would love your opinions and advice.

Thank you, apologies for the essay!


----------



## Emsidee

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> I'm really sorry if this has been asked before... But I could really use some advice right now.
> 
> My issue is regarding pre-loved pieces and the recall repair/exchange policy.
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a pre-owned Capucines BB, however, the glazing looks a little off to me and it was made in 2014 so it could be part of the dodgy batch. So before pulling the trigger, I thought I'd better enquire with LV to see if they would be able to repair it. As there's no point in me buying a slightly damaged bag if they won't repair it.
> 
> So I've made two separate phone calls to LV UK customer service and I've had two completely different answers. One lady told me I can take my bag to be repaired (she didn't mention exchange) at any Louis Vuitton boutique, even though I do not have the receipt and I'm not the original purchaser. So I thought great! if I do buy the bag I can get it fixed, happy days!
> 
> However, I called again today to ask whether this particular bag could be part of the recall and to double-check about the repair policy. She couldn't tell me whether the bag was on the recall list, only the original purchaser can access that information (which is fair enough)
> But then she said I would not be able to get any bag repaired unless I had a receipt or a copy of the original purchaser's ID and a letter of permission from them allowing me to repair or exchange the bag! So I told her that a colleague told me yesterday that I could get a pre-owned bag repaired, and then she denied that could happen as its not their policy. So as you can imagine I'm a little confused, and vary of purchasing any LV pre-owned now.
> 
> Can anyone share their experiences with LV after sales with pre-owned pieces? Has anyone else had any conflicting information about this? I would love your opinions and advice.
> 
> Thank you, apologies for the essay!


I would not buy a bag with these issues. Chances are that they won’t repair without the receipt.

Also buying it with the knowledge that it is defective seems a bit wrong to me. In some selling groups I’m in I actually messaged people who tried to sell their defective bags at extremely low prices so that they could bring it to the store themselves and receive a new bag.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Emsidee said:


> I would not buy a bag with these issues. Chances are that they won’t repair without the receipt.
> 
> Also buying it with the knowledge that it is defective seems a bit wrong to me. In some selling groups I’m in I actually messaged people who tried to sell their defective bags at extremely low prices so that they could bring it to the store themselves and receive a new bag.



Yes, I'll probably give it a miss it's a bit of a risk. It's a discontinued colour and a good price, so I was hoping LV could repair it. But it looks like there is a lot of conflicting info. 

It's a shame because lots of my bags are pre-loved and I much prefer to shop pre-loved. Dior repaired a pre-owned Lady Dior bag for me for free not long ago, no questions asked. But I guess every brand has different policies.


----------



## harlem_cutie

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> I'm really sorry if this has been asked before... But I could really use some advice right now.
> 
> My issue is regarding pre-loved pieces and the recall repair/exchange policy.
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a pre-owned Capucines BB, however, the glazing looks a little off to me and it was made in 2014 so it could be part of the dodgy batch. So before pulling the trigger, I thought I'd better enquire with LV to see if they would be able to repair it. As there's no point in me buying a slightly damaged bag if they won't repair it.
> 
> So I've made two separate phone calls to LV UK customer service and I've had two completely different answers. One lady told me I can take my bag to be repaired (she didn't mention exchange) at any Louis Vuitton boutique, even though I do not have the receipt and I'm not the original purchaser. So I thought great! if I do buy the bag I can get it fixed, happy days!
> 
> However, I called again today to ask whether this particular bag could be part of the recall and to double-check about the repair policy. She couldn't tell me whether the bag was on the recall list, only the original purchaser can access that information (which is fair enough)
> But then she said I would not be able to get any bag repaired unless I had a receipt or a copy of the original purchaser's ID and a letter of permission from them allowing me to repair or exchange the bag! So I told her that a colleague told me yesterday that I could get a pre-owned bag repaired, and then she denied that could happen as its not their policy. So as you can imagine I'm a little confused, and vary of purchasing any LV pre-owned now.
> 
> Can anyone share their experiences with LV after sales with pre-owned pieces? Has anyone else had any conflicting information about this? I would love your opinions and advice.
> 
> Thank you, apologies for the essay!



You've already been given excellent advice. I'm based in the USA so YMMV. The 866 # is not helpful at all for this situation as the answer is always changing. Unless you have a relationship with an SA that could answer these questions directly for you and send the bag for inspection I would pass. As far as I know only black Capucines are being repaired and even that's not consistent. LV has been cracking down on offering store credit without receipts and even that is on a store by store basis. 

Per the repair manager at my local store, all leather bags made between 2013 and early 2015 are on the recall list, i.e., the return/repair process will be coded as "defective" and will not count in anyone's return history. This includes Capucines, Soft Lockits, W Totes and almost all Empreinte pieces. Not every piece will show a glazing issue. This is why if you have a receipt LV is encouraging you to bring the bag in for inspection, repair and/or refund. If you have a regular SA that you work with, LV is letting them manage the relationship. I hope someone from the UK can chime in with their experience.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Has anyone taken their twinset in for the recall?


----------



## lho

Sorry, I couldn’t go through all the posts. Can someone tell me if this applied to SLGs as well? I had purchased a EPI wallet which I hardly used and noticed the glaze is off. Thanks!


----------



## carvedwords

TangerineKandy said:


> Has anyone taken their twinset in for the recall?



I did and I had to pay for the repair.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lho said:


> Sorry, I couldn’t go through all the posts. Can someone tell me if this applied to SLGs as well? I had purchased a EPI wallet which I hardly used and noticed the glaze is off. Thanks!



the recall is mostly focused on pieces made from 2013 to 2015 and yes, SLGs are included. As far as Epi, Neverfulls and Twists have been affected. If you can, bring the item in for inspection.


----------



## psxgurl

TangerineKandy said:


> Has anyone taken their twinset in for the recall?


I have not, but I'm wondering if others had as well.  I really love my twinset.  I'd probably get the repair if they offered it.


----------



## psxgurl

carvedwords said:


> I did and I had to pay for the repair.


Bummer, for having to pay for it.  I should get mine checked out.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Emsidee said:


> I would not buy a bag with these issues. Chances are that they won’t repair without the receipt.
> 
> Also buying it with the knowledge that it is defective seems a bit wrong to me. In some selling groups I’m in I actually messaged people who tried to sell their defective bags at extremely low prices so that they could bring it to the store themselves and receive a new bag.


Yep agree. But of course there would be people taking advantage. I  message people on ebay too if I notice their bag has these issues.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Did yours have any signs of melted glazing? Mine still looks fine but I'd rather have it fixed and not have to worry.


carvedwords said:


> I did and I had to pay for the repair.


----------



## carvedwords

TangerineKandy said:


> Did yours have any signs of melted glazing? Mine still looks fine but I'd rather have it fixed and not have to worry.



Yes my strap has melted glazing. I didn’t push because I love my bag so much and they offered a free repair on the zipper pull.


----------



## TangerineKandy

carvedwords said:


> Yes my strap has melted glazing. I didn’t push because I love my bag so much and they offered a free repair on the zipper pull.


Thank you for the info!!


----------



## redsnoopy04

luvspurses said:


> what beautiful choices. they look gorgeous!


Hi luvspurses, may I ask where did you find the glazing issue?  I have the same bag as you and bought it in 2014, so just curious as to where did you find the glazing issue.
On a different note, I took my Pochette Metis that I bought back in 2015 to Yorkdale and they took it in and gave me a credit for the current price which was nice.  I ended getting the Pochette Metis in the Empreinte. I was surprised they actually took the bag in as I remember asking back in Dec 2018 and they were saying there were no issues with the Pochette Metis then.


----------



## Rocksyram

sonygermany said:


> I also got a call about my montaigne mm. I could exchange them for the same model or for another model of my choice.



What year was your Montaigne made? I also have a Montaigne MM but haven’t heard anything from CS yet.


----------



## shanghaimei

Rocksyram said:


> What year was your Montaigne made? I also have a Montaigne MM but haven’t heard anything from CS yet.



I never got a call, either, but by a random chance of accompanying my friend into an LV store on a recent trip to NYC, a very nice SA noticed I had cracking on the glazing (I didn't even notice, due to the bag being dark brown w/dark brown glazing) of my speedy empreinte (purchased in 2013) and suggested I go up to the repair department on the 4th floor to see if they can repair. Upon going, the CS agent told me that bag had been recalled. They issued full credit (at today's retail price) and I picked out another bag.  I then researched on this forum, and found out that a lot of other bags are on the list, including my Montaigne. So a few days ago, I went to the local LV store, and was again able to get it replaced. (The strap had melted last year, but I didn't know about the recall at that time). Again, I never got a call... so if you bought your bag sometime between 2013 and early 2016, and you see some defect on the glazing, I would bring it in to LV. Of course, it does help if you have the receipt (or can look up your purchase), and better yet, if you actually have some sort of relationship with an SA. Good luck!


----------



## NatalieCoward

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yep agree. But of course there would be people taking advantage. I  message people on ebay too if I notice their bag has these issues.


So do I, messaged a lady this week about her Speedy B 25 Empreinte


----------



## piaboal

Hi everyone--I had the Speedy 30 Monogram Empreinte in Noir and noticed the edges of glazing on handles was like everyone was saying here--cracking and in some areas almost melting. I really wanted to keep the bag because I love it but the SA at my local LV said they weren't repairing and I could get a credit to buy something but it had to be something they already had in the store (I didn't have to do it at the time I went in I could come back another time). My SA was very knowledgable about the issues with this line and share the same info about the glazing for certain bags from 2013-2015 (mine was purchased 2014). I ended up getting a top handle crossbody (Grenelle) and boots. It was so easy and I'm glad LV is taking responsibility for quality issues.


----------



## Mikaelha

Is the neverfull ebene  recalled? The little pouch is glazing out by itself! They told me it happened by use and I have to pay for repair...


----------



## TangerineKandy

My Twinset is preloved but looks fine, should I wait to bring it in? I have a gift receipt for it.


----------



## psxgurl

Last Thursday I just got a call about my cerise key pouch which I purchased in 2015.  I have an option of returning it and getting the funds put towards a new item... Not sure if I want to return it though since they no longer have this color available.  It's such a bummer about the glazing issues!


----------



## Eli23

connie42 said:


> I took my Monogram Iena out last week to use it after having not used it for a month. It was stored properly, the canvas looked like it was turning white. I took it to the store and they took pictures and sent them in. I received a call back to return the bag since it was a quality issue. This is a bag that I had not heard of any problems with except for corner wear (which my bag did have but was considered normal wear and tear). I am very pleased with Louis Vuitton’s quick response.


Hey! How old was your Iena when you took it in? Mine has the same issue i think


----------



## Waisanchim

Hi I have the montaigne empreinte that has the glazing issue but it was bought preloved from a consignment store hence i don't have the receipt. Does LV still do the exchange without the receipt?


----------



## Bag-whore

Waisanchim said:


> Hi I have the montaigne empreinte that has the glazing issue but it was bought preloved from a consignment store hence i don't have the receipt. Does LV still do the exchange without the receipt?


LV gave me store credit with no receipt. I was blown away by their customer service!!!


----------



## Waisanchim

Bag-whore said:


> LV gave me store credit with no receipt. I was blown away by their customer service!!!


REALLY? At which store?


----------



## Bag-whore

Waisanchim said:


> REALLY? At which store?


At the flagship on Rodeo Drive. I’ve bought tons of items from them, but this was a gift from my ex.


----------



## 7777777

Bag-whore said:


> At the flagship on Rodeo Drive. I’ve bought tons of items from them, but this was a gift from my ex.


They must have done it for you because you bought tons of items from them and they had looked up your history. I can not imagine they would do it on regular basis.


----------



## EmmJay

7777777 said:


> They must have done it for you because you bought tons of items from them and they had looked up your history. I can not imagine they would do it on regular basis.


I also received store credit for last retail price on a defective Geronimos without a receipt and it was not in my purchase history.


----------



## Bag-whore

7777777 said:


> They must have done it for you because you bought tons of items from them and they had looked up your history. I can not imagine they would do it on regular basis.


To clarify, I haven’t purchased anything from that particular location. The first person couldn’t even find me in the system, as we are staring at a pile of my receipts that I brought in. Lol  My account did come up when they were checking me out on another system- I don’t understand that. I do suggest exchanging if you have a recalled bag, as it does/will stain. I am very grateful it didn’t stain another purse or my leather car seats.


----------



## mrsinsyder

7777777 said:


> They must have done it for you because you bought tons of items from them and they had looked up your history. I can not imagine they would do it on regular basis.


I too received full credit for a no receipt/no lookup item.


----------



## Waisanchim

mrsinsyder said:


> I too received full credit for a no receipt/no lookup item.


I walked in and enquire with the SA but unfortunately they say they couldn't do an exchange without a receipt or details of the previous owner of the bag . 
How come their exchange policy are not standardise worldwide?
My location is Kuala Lumpur.
May I know which outlet did u manage to get it exchange without the receipt?


----------



## Emsidee

Waisanchim said:


> I walked in and enquire with the SA but unfortunately they say they couldn't do an exchange without a receipt or details of the previous owner of the bag .
> How come their exchange policy are not standardise worldwide?
> My location is Kuala Lumpur.
> May I know which outlet did u manage to get it exchange without the receipt?


Do you have any proof of purchase from Fashionphile or something similar? You could try to give them this, I’ve heard of people receiving credit like this. 
Otherwise you could ask them to repair the item, I don’t they will refuse that because you don’t have the receipt.


----------



## lallybelle

I actually just a got a call the other day about my Icat Neverfull and Empreinte Speedy. I knew both of these had issues, but since I no longer have either of course there was nothing to do...lol. The CS rep asked if I still had them and when I said no she she was like OK bye!


----------



## TangerineKandy

lallybelle said:


> I actually just a got a call the other day about my Icat Neverfull and Empreinte Speedy. I knew both of these had issues, but since I no longer have either of course there was nothing to do...lol. The CS rep asked if I still had them and when I said no she she was like OK bye!


Same thing happened to me haha


----------



## harlem_cutie

Update on the return/repair/exchange policy for defective items - LV is only going to do a ONE time courtesy exchange/repair/or return if you have a defective bag and do not have the original receipt. The name does not matter, they need a receipt. This policy is going to be more strictly enforced among all the stores. If you have a receipt then there is no time limit on replacing the defective item. 

I believe this was always the policy but exceptions have been made. If anyone knows of anything different please update.


----------



## Blomsterdal

Does anyone know what the policy is in the store in Copenhagen, Denmark? 

I have just bought a preloved PM in mono, which is on the way. After reading about the quality issues with this bag, I checked the pictures of the bag again, and saw that there seems to be a crack under the flap of the bag in at least one side. I have attached a picture. The seller had not mentioned this and I don't know if I will be able to return it. The bag was produced in 2014 and the receipt should be included. 
I called CS and they just told me, that as they have not seen the bag, they could not say anything, and that I should just bring the bag into my nearest store. They wouldn't even confirm that there are quality issues with PMs produced between 2013 and 2015. After reading this thread, it seems strange to me, that they won't confirm this.

I am now afraid if receiving a faulty bag and not being able to get a refund from either the seller or Louis Vuitton . I hope the the Louis Vuitton store in Denmark has a good refund policy.


----------



## Eli23

Blomsterdal said:


> Does anyone know what the policy is in the store in Copenhagen, Denmark?
> 
> I have just bought a preloved PM in mono, which is on the way. After reading about the quality issues with this bag, I checked the pictures of the bag again, and saw that there seems to be a crack under the flap of the bag in at least one side. I have attached a picture. The seller had not mentioned this and I don't know if I will be able to return it. The bag was produced in 2014 and the receipt should be included.
> I called CS and they just told me, that as they have not seen the bag, they could not say anything, and that I should just bring the bag into my nearest store. They wouldn't even confirm that there are quality issues with PMs produced between 2013 and 2015. After reading this thread, it seems strange to me, that they won't confirm this.
> 
> I am now afraid if receiving a faulty bag and not being able to get a refund from either the seller or Louis Vuitton . I hope the the Louis Vuitton store in Denmark has a good refund policy.


If the seller hasn't mentioned it then you have full right to return.


----------



## Blomsterdal

Eli23 said:


> If the seller hasn't mentioned it then you have full right to return.



Yes, I as well would think, that I should have a refund from the seller. I just don't know if she will give one, since the flaw was actually visible in the photo (although only when zoomed in on).

Do you know if this type of flaw is part of the generel quality issues with the bag and covered by the recall?


----------



## itsmree

Blomsterdal said:


> Yes, I as well would think, that I should have a refund from the seller. I just don't know if she will give one, since the flaw was actually visible in the photo (although only when zoomed in on).
> 
> Do you know if this type of flaw is part of the generel quality issues with the bag and covered by the recall?



Purchasing a bag with known issues to return to the store for credit (LV would not give a refund),,  in my opinion, is not ok.  if you do not plan on keeping the bag, you should return to seller.


----------



## itsmree

double post


----------



## Blomsterdal

itsmree said:


> double post


I certinaly did not purchase it to return it for store credit. Why would someone so that? 

Unfortunatly I have tried before, that sellers will not give a refund eventhough the bag is faulty. This is why I am asking.


----------



## itsmree

Blomsterdal said:


> I certinaly did not purchase it to return it for store credit. Why would someone so that?
> 
> Unfortunatly I have tried before, that sellers will not give a refund eventhough the bag is faulty. This is why I am asking.




actually, people do that all the time. 
you can file a claim with PP or your CC regarding the issue, so you should be able to return.


----------



## Blomsterdal

itsmree said:


> actually, people do that all the time.
> you can file a claim with PP or your CC regarding the issue, so you should be able to return.


Is PP PayPal? What is CC? Sorry, but I am new around here


----------



## karman

Blomsterdal said:


> Is PP PayPal? What is CC? Sorry, but I am new around here


PP - paypal
CC - credit card


----------



## itsmree

Blomsterdal said:


> I certinaly did not purchase it to return it for store credit. Why would someone so that?
> 
> Unfortunatly I have tried before, that sellers will not give a refund eventhough the bag is faulty. This is why I am asking.


this is probably a silly question, but if you have had issue purchasing faulty bags from this seller before, why would you buy again?


----------



## Blomsterdal

itsmree said:


> this is probably a silly question, but if you have had issue purchasing faulty bags from this seller before, why would you buy again?


I havn't had a problem with this seller but other sellers. I have never bought from this seller before.


----------



## Blomsterdal

karman said:


> PP - paypal
> CC - credit card


Thanks, I will look into that. Luckily I paid through PayPal, which otherwise isn't very used here in Denmark, so I hope they will be able to help, if the seller dosen't give a refund herself.
I keep hoping the bag will show up in good condition, but the more I look at the picture the more sure I am, that it is faulty


----------



## Eli23

Blomsterdal said:


> Yes, I as well would think, that I should have a refund from the seller. I just don't know if she will give one, since the flaw was actually visible in the photo (although only when zoomed in on).
> 
> Do you know if this type of flaw is part of the generel quality issues with the bag and covered by the recall?


I would perhaps offer the seller to pay for the return postage and hopefully he will be willing to cooperate. Or just open return case: item not as described.
With regards to returning the bag to LV, it’s hard to say as it depends on the boutique and your CA. Their policies regarding returns became stricter in recent years, because of people buying cheaper bags just to return for credit. I had to only return once but the receipt was in my name.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Blomsterdal said:


> I certinaly did not purchase it to return it for store credit. Why would someone so that?
> 
> Unfortunatly I have tried before, that sellers will not give a refund eventhough the bag is faulty. This is why I am asking.


There used to be a member here who made quite a bit of profit doing just that.


----------



## Mikaelha

mrsinsyder said:


> There used to be a member here who made quite a bit of profit doing just that.


What happened? #feelingnosey


----------



## mrsinsyder

Mikaelha said:


> What happened? #feelingnosey


She would buy well used bags with known issues and return them for new ones.


----------



## aarynmcf

hawaii_girl808 said:


> It is 100% true. I live in Hawaii (USA), and I received a call 2 weeks ago where LV was inquiring on how my Pochette Metis was holding up. I advised them of the glazing issues I was having and they asked why I never brought it into the store to be looked at. I told them I received poor customer service in the past and did not want that to happen again. They assured me the glazing issue was a known issue and told me I could go into the store and receive full credit for the amount I paid for my Pochette Metis back in 2015, or I can exchange for a brand new one. Of course there is a waiting list that I had to go to the bottom of, but I was happy they reached out to me this time instead of me always having to reach out for the quality control issues I have experienced in the past.


Do you happen to be in Maui and have an SA CONTACT?


----------



## Samuestar

kath00 said:


> If your bags or SLGs look ok now, keep checking every 6 months or so.  I had no problems with any of my bags and I kept checking since i heard about the iKat NF melting handles like 3 years ago!  Then suddenly just a few months ago my perfect handles looked like total crud and they had just been stored in my closet!  So be careful to assume your items are ok even if they look ok right at this moment!



Same thing just happened to me! Never any issues with my Ikat NF but at a certain point just left it in the closet and when I checked back two weeks ago, boom they melted even though they were perfect before. I don't know if my local LV will help me in any way but finger's crossed...


----------



## EmmJay

Samuestar said:


> Same thing just happened to me! Never any issues with my Ikat NF but at a certain point just left it in the closet and when I checked back two weeks ago, boom they melted even though they were perfect before. I don't know if my local LV will help me in any way but finger's crossed...


The Ikat is on the list. I know someone who had her straps replaced. She had the option to receive store credit but preferred to get it repaired.


----------



## Samuestar

EmmJay said:


> The Ikat is on the list. I know someone who had her straps replaced. She had the option to receive store credit but preferred to get it repaired.



Thanks so much for your reply  I didn't hear anyone from Germany speaking about the recall, but I will just go to the store on Saturday and ask them. I also bought it preloved in 2014 which is why I only have the receipt with the original buyer's name of course But tbh the glazing also affected the lining which is why I might be inclined to get it repaired and then sell it, because I'm too afraid it might happen again anyway...


----------



## Meesh202

Samuestar said:


> Same thing just happened to me! Never any issues with my Ikat NF but at a certain point just left it in the closet and when I checked back two weeks ago, boom they melted even though they were perfect before. I don't know if my local LV will help me in any way but finger's crossed...


They should. I had all my straps replaced. That happened to all mine. The last one was within the last 2 years...


----------



## Meesh202

EmmJay said:


> The Ikat is on the list. I know someone who had her straps replaced. She had the option to receive store credit but preferred to get it repaired.


I did the same!


----------



## Samuestar

Meesh202 said:


> I did the same!



Okay, and are the new straps definitely better than the first generation? When did you get them repaired ?


----------



## fashiongal1

Is there a list of all the recalls anywhere? Also, if the glazing is poor on a 2017 bag, will they only access and send in for repair?


----------



## vinbenphon1

fashiongal1 said:


> Is there a list of all the recalls anywhere? Also, if the glazing is poor on a 2017 bag, will they only access and send in for repair?


Just use the name of your bag to search this thread.


----------



## kqreyes

I bought my pochette Métis in Oct 2015 from the San Diego store.  I don’t use it much and decided to check on the glazing.  There is a small crack in the glazing where the flap bends.  I took it back in to the San Diego store for LV to look at.  The CA told me that it was due to wear and tear being that my bag is over 5 y/o.  I told her that it was impossible since the bag barely showed any wear.  She said she would have their repair specialist take a look.  She came back to me and said they could reglaze the bag for me for $90. I asked to speak with a manager and he only offered to send it in to corporate for them to assess.  They said it would take 6 weeks for me to hear back.  Really annoyed and upset that the customer service is not the same across the board.


----------



## 7777777

kqreyes said:


> I bought my pochette Métis in Oct 2015 from the San Diego store.  I don’t use it much and decided to check on the glazing.  There is a small crack in the glazing where the flap bends.  I took it back in to the San Diego store for LV to look at.  The CA told me that it was due to wear and tear being that my bag is over 5 y/o.  I told her that it was impossible since the bag barely showed any wear.  She said she would have their repair specialist take a look.  She came back to me and said they could reglaze the bag for me for $90. I asked to speak with a manager and he only offered to send it in to corporate for them to assess.  They said it would take 6 weeks for me to hear back.  Really annoyed and upset that the customer service is not the same across the board.


Try to take it to another store if you can.
And they do not need to send a bag back. They just usually take pictures and sent them to quality control. At least that was my experience.


----------



## fabuleux

kqreyes said:


> I bought my pochette Métis in Oct 2015 from the San Diego store.  I don’t use it much and decided to check on the glazing.  There is a small crack in the glazing where the flap bends.  I took it back in to the San Diego store for LV to look at.  The CA told me that it was due to wear and tear being that my bag is over 5 y/o.  I told her that it was impossible since the bag barely showed any wear.  She said she would have their repair specialist take a look.  She came back to me and said they could reglaze the bag for me for $90. I asked to speak with a manager and he only offered to send it in to corporate for them to assess.  They said it would take 6 weeks for me to hear back.  Really annoyed and upset that the customer service is not the same across the board.


A small crack in the glazing for a five year old bag is totally normal wear and tear. Why are you so annoyed?


----------



## tina888

Bumped into this thread a bit late but would like to add another item to the known issues list. My 2013 Monogram Montaigne MM which was barely used came out of the dust bag with awful fraying all along the top edge/rim. Everywhere, almost uniform and it made no sense. The SA and her colleagues said they’ve never seen something like that and took pics to send for inquiry. A week later the SA came back to take back the bag at full current value ($3100 CAD). She confirmed it was a known issue for that year 2013.  Happily swapped it for a v tote bb noir .


----------



## ambrose1985

tina888 said:


> Bumped into this thread a bit late but would like to add another item to the known issues list. My 2013 Monogram Montaigne MM which was barely used came out of the dust bag with awful fraying all along the top edge/rim. Everywhere, almost uniform and it made no sense. The SA and her colleagues said they’ve never seen something like that and took pics to send for inquiry. A week later the SA came back to take back the bag at full current value ($3100 CAD). She confirmed it was a known issue for that year 2013.  Happily swapped it for a v tote bb noir .



My Monogram Montaigne MM in 2015 started to peel in different random places... Already gotten LV to send the pics back to QC for inquiry...

hopefully it gets the same happy outcome!


----------



## tina888

Hopefully it’s part of the known issues list! It looks like it would be based on some of the history of peeling canvas.


----------



## Waisanchim

Hi does this look like a wear & tear or a glazing issue?


----------



## Alexis168

I'm going to add another bag to the defect list.  This is my San Francisco Neverfull GM.  The glazing on the straps was all melting, some got onto the canvas, and I hardly ever use the bag, less than 5 times pretty much.   I called my SA and she checked and told me this was, in fact, one of the bags on the defect list.  I'm heartbroken as this bag was special to me due to it being a super limited bag, it was during the LV Cup, and I actually had to get to the pier early to get it.

I will be bringing the bag to LV.  I'm hoping they can repair it and hopefully get the glazing off the canvas.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Waisanchim said:


> Hi does this look like a wear & tear or a glazing issue?


Hi. If you bag was produced between 2012 and 2015 this is a well known glazing defect and LV will take care of it. Anyhow, bring it to your nearest boutique asap. Good Luck


----------



## CA-Anonymous

I haven't had the time to read through the entire thread, but unless I'm misinterpreting some of the posts I did get to read through, it sounds as though some of you were able to get a credit for the sales tax paid on the defective bag, in addition to the purchase price, as a credit?
I have been dragging my feet getting back to Client Services, who have called me a few times since last summer about the glazing on my 2015 Epi Neverful being on 'the 'list', but I just saw a new bag up on the LV website today I'm really into (of course it's $900 more than the Epi Neverful).   After speaking with Client Services, they indicated I would only get a credit for the purchase price I paid- $2,050 but not the $143.50 sales tax I also paid.  I almost went ahead with the exchange but the miser in me hesitated and I said I would have to think about it.... I've only used this bag three times (and not for a few years); the glazing is just a little soft w/ one indented area on ones of the straps, so I may hold onto it, at least for now. I'm still shaking my head as to why a billion dollar company has to be stingy like that??


----------



## EdnaMode

CA-Anonymous said:


> I haven't had the time to read through the entire thread, but unless I'm misinterpreting some of the posts I did get to read through, it sounds as though some of you were able to get a credit for the sales tax paid on the defective bag, in addition to the purchase price, as a credit?
> I have been dragging my feet getting back to Client Services, who have called me a few times since last summer about the glazing on my 2015 Epi Neverful being on 'the 'list', but I just saw a new bag up on the LV website today I'm really into (of course it's $900 more than the Epi Neverful).   After speaking with Client Services, they indicated I would only get a credit for the purchase price I paid- $2,050 but not the $143.50 sales tax I also paid.  I almost went ahead with the exchange but the miser in me hesitated and I said I would have to think about it.... I've only used this bag three times (and not for a few years); the glazing is just a little soft w/ one indented area on ones of the straps, so I may hold onto it, at least for now. I'm still shaking my head as to why a billion dollar company has to be stingy like that??


If I were you, I would take their offer. I think LV is being very generous with their policy, I don't know of any brand that you can take back an item after 10+ years of use/non-use but still in your possession.  

I know alot of us are very analytical (myself included) and start calculating things as we fall in that rabbit hole, but if you take a step back and realize they are offering full refund after so many years, sometimes even without a receipt. I'm glad that they stand by their products. At least that's how I look at it. GL in your decision.


----------



## pjhm

I don’t think they are stingy at all. They had to remit the sales tax to the taxing authority, they don’t get to keep it! Take their offer, it is generous as above poster said.


----------



## amarilvlover

I was one of those people that were told that I would not get the sales tax back on my exchange for the recalled Neverfull IKAT. However, this is what they did in my transaction. They basically just subtracted my defect bag from the one I exchanged for. So I only paid the sales tax on the difference, which ended up being about the same. Hope that makes sense. 



CA-Anonymous said:


> I haven't had the time to read through the entire thread, but unless I'm misinterpreting some of the posts I did get to read through, it sounds as though some of you were able to get a credit for the sales tax paid on the defective bag, in addition to the purchase price, as a credit?
> I have been dragging my feet getting back to Client Services, who have called me a few times since last summer about the glazing on my 2015 Epi Neverful being on 'the 'list', but I just saw a new bag up on the LV website today I'm really into (of course it's $900 more than the Epi Neverful).   After speaking with Client Services, they indicated I would only get a credit for the purchase price I paid- $2,050 but not the $143.50 sales tax I also paid.  I almost went ahead with the exchange but the miser in me hesitated and I said I would have to think about it.... I've only used this bag three times (and not for a few years); the glazing is just a little soft w/ one indented area on ones of the straps, so I may hold onto it, at least for now. I'm still shaking my head as to why a billion dollar company has to be stingy like that??


----------



## Erum7860

The glazing around the flap of my 2018 (bought it Oct 2018) Pochette Metis started cracking and separating November 2019. Initially they said they would repair it but then the Repair Dept said it can’t be repaired. I got a store credit for $1830, the price of the bag. I picked out a South Bank Besace and a monogram shawl, I ended up paying like $160 over and was only taxed on that balance...I was happy with the deal.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Erum7860 said:


> View attachment 4642224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glazing around the flap of my 2018 (bought it Oct 2018) Pochette Metis started cracking and separating November 2019. Initially they said they would repair it but then the Repair Dept said it can’t be repaired. I got a store credit for $1830, the price of the bag. I picked out a South Bank Besace and a monogram shawl, I ended up paying like $160 over and was only taxed on that balance...I was happy with the deal.


Thanks for the feedback and yes, that makes sense.....I'll probably call them back about it next week.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

.


----------



## ray72277

hoot said:


> I believe it’s equal dollar swaps or if you pick a higher priced item, you will just pay the difference.  I was give the value of the speedy now vs what I paid.
> I also had been holding onto an in-store credit for a bag LV could not repair that I wish they could have fixed. (Limited edition studded alma bb)
> I used both to get a horizon 55 and nice bb. I still have some left on my store credit.


Did your studded alma have the glazing issue or something else?


----------



## pjhm

Waisanchim said:


> Hi does this look like a wear & tear or a glazing issue?


Glazing to me, I’d take it in, bet they replace the handle.


----------



## ray72277

Has anyone been told their empriente Artsy or empriente zippy wallets from this time period are impacted? I thought someone here posted that they were told to bring their Iris Artsy in, yet I’m being told that bag wasn’t impacted.  I also have Dahlia and Amethyst zippy empriente wallets that feel tacky, but I’m being told these weren’t impacted either.


----------



## hoot

ray72277 said:


> Did your studded alma have the glazing issue or something else?


The silver and gold coating on the studs peeled  off revealing white plastic. They weren’t even metal.


----------



## ray72277

Unbelievable.  On the bright side, at least they took the bag back.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

The glazing from my empreinte Artsy in noir melted. I took it in and was able to exchange for full value.





ray72277 said:


> Has anyone been told their empriente Artsy or empriente zippy wallets from this time period are impacted? I thought someone here posted that they were told to bring their Iris Artsy in, yet I’m being told that bag wasn’t impacted.  I also have Dahlia and Amethyst zippy empriente wallets that feel tacky, but I’m being told these weren’t impacted either.


----------



## ray72277

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> The glazing from my empreinte Artsy in noir melted. I took it in and was able to exchange for full value.


Was it the glazing where the handle attaches to the bag or the glazing on the leather piece connected to the charm? Or both? Thanks!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

ray72277 said:


> Was it the glazing where the handle attaches to the bag or the glazing on the leather piece connected to the charm? Or both? Thanks!


It was both. The glazing along the length of the charm melted onto the bag itself.


----------



## ray72277

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> It was both. The glazing along the length of the charm melted onto the bag itself.


Thanks. Adding this to the list of items I need to exchange...


----------



## LV_mommy

Keep us posted on the artsy situation. I also have an artsy iris in empriente and was also told it was not part of the recall


----------



## ray72277

LV_mommy said:


> Keep us posted on the artsy situation. I also have an artsy iris in empriente and was also told it was not part of the recall


Will do. There was one or two members on here who had the iris artsy and were told by their SA’s to exchange them b/c they were impacted.  I think the mixed messaging is irritating me more than the issue itself.  The iris artsy was only produced for a limited amount of time so either they are impacted or they aren’t.


----------



## Redflowers2007

Hi dear) please kindly advice saint German mm from 2014 year including for recall or not?


----------



## Emsidee

Redflowers2007 said:


> Hi dear) please kindly advice saint German mm from 2014 year including for recall or not?


My guess is that it is included as the pad on the strap has glazing on it. You can bring it in to LV to have it evaluated.


----------



## Redflowers2007

What about fascinante? 2013
All is good but i do not use it
Ans afraid for demaging, may i change it?


----------



## Emsidee

Redflowers2007 said:


> View attachment 4744525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about fascinante? 2013
> All is good but i do not use it
> Ans afraid for demaging, may i change it?


A lot of the empreinte bags from that timeframe have the glazing issue, if you read this thread you can find which solutions were offered to clients depending on them being the original owner or not.


----------



## Redflowers2007

Emsidee said:


> A lot of the empreinte bags from that timeframe have the glazing issue, if you read this thread you can find which solutions were offered to clients depending on them being the original owner or not.


It s my own bag with receipt of course, but i have problems only with Montaigne now, but i use only it, after reading this term i checked all and it s ok now with other bags but i am afraid


----------



## Emsidee

Redflowers2007 said:


> It s my own bag with receipt of course, but i have problems only with Montaigne now, but i use only it, after reading this term i checked all and it s ok now with other bags but i am afraid


I would bring all the bags in and discuss what can be done per bag. I also have an empreinte bag from this timeframe and it hasn’t started to melt yet, I almost never use it and my SA advised me to use it but to be careful as there is a possibility the melting will start.


----------



## slang

Redflowers2007 said:


> View attachment 4744525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about fascinante? 2013
> All is good but i do not use it
> Ans afraid for demaging, may i change it?



Sadly, my noir fascinante was recalled. It hadn’t started melting yet so they told me I could continue using it until I was ready to give it up but I ended up returning it with 2 other bags - I had 3 bags in total recalled. It was a sad day!


----------



## Redflowers2007

slang said:


> Sadly, my noir fascinante was recalled. It hadn’t started melting yet so they told me I could continue using it until I was ready to give it up but I ended up returning it with 2 other bags - I had 3 bags in total recalled. It was a sad day!


Yep, because i love my montaige bb in apricot colour and my dascinsnte in aurora colour
But i feel i will visit lv with both of them;((


----------



## Redflowers2007

slang said:


> Sadly, my noir fascinante was recalled. It hadn’t started melting yet so they told me I could continue using it until I was ready to give it up but I ended up returning it with 2 other bags - I had 3 bags in total recalled. It was a sad day!


Sorry, which summ of credit lv provided for fascinsjte? I have bought  it in 2013 for 2350 us


----------



## slang

Redflowers2007 said:


> Sorry, which summ of credit lv provided for fascinsjte? I have bought  it in 2013 for 2350 us


 
You get the last selling price, I’m not in the US though


----------



## Redflowers2007

slang said:


> Sadly, my noir fascinante was recalled. It hadn’t started melting yet so they told me I could continue using it until I was ready to give it up but I ended up returning it with 2 other bags - I had 3 bags in total recalled. It was a sad day!


Did you change your fascinate without sing of melting? I see my bag is melting a little‍♀️


----------



## 23adeline

slang said:


> Sadly, my noir fascinante was recalled. It hadn’t started melting yet so they told me I could continue using it until I was ready to give it up but I ended up returning it with 2 other bags - I had 3 bags in total recalled. It was a sad day!


I had returned more than 10 bags that melted , and I have a few more that I’m still holding until I see newer  designs that I like . You are not alone , don’t be sad


----------



## slang

Redflowers2007 said:


> Did you change your fascinate without sing of melting? I see my bag is melting a little‍♀



Yes, I returned it with 2 other bags. None of them really had any signs of melting


----------



## Dkay6

has anyone owned the Sperone Backpack? I have been doing some research after purchasing mine today. It has been known for the interior lining to bleed through to the Azur canvas causing a pink discoloration. It is a 2019. Does anyone know if it is possible to bring in, if they deem defective, will I be able to receive a credit or exchange without original receipt ? has anyone been able to do this? 

just to clarify I have been wanting this bag for a few months now - and it is my ONLY LV that I did not purchase directly from the store. (just my luck right?) I am very torn


----------



## maggiesze1

Dkay6 said:


> has anyone owned the Sperone Backpack? I have been doing some research after purchasing mine today. It has been known for the interior lining to bleed through to the Azur canvas causing a pink discoloration. It is a 2019. Does anyone know if it is possible to bring in, if they deem defective, will I be able to receive a credit or exchange without original receipt ? has anyone been able to do this?
> 
> just to clarify I have been wanting this bag for a few months now - and it is my ONLY LV that I did not purchase directly from the store. (just my luck right?) I am very torn


 
Oh no! I just got my Sperone BB today...will I get the discoloration too? Now I'm worried if I should return mine...


----------



## Dkay6

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh no! I just got my Sperone BB today...will I get the discoloration too? Now I'm worried if I should return mine...


Did you buy brand new from LV?


----------



## maggiesze1

Dkay6 said:


> Did you buy brand new from LV?


Yes, I bought it from their online store


----------



## Redflowers2007

Redflowers2007 said:


> Did you change your fascinate without sing of melting? I see my bag is melting a little‍♀


I decide to wear my fascinante and will change if it melt
My butik confirmed that may change in any time but i love it


----------



## Lodilakers

Alexis168 said:


> I'm going to add another bag to the defect list.  This is my San Francisco Neverfull GM.  The glazing on the straps was all melting, some got onto the canvas, and I hardly ever use the bag, less than 5 times pretty much.   I called my SA and she checked and told me this was, in fact, one of the bags on the defect list.  I'm heartbroken as this bag was special to me due to it being a super limited bag, it was during the LV Cup, and I actually had to get to the pier early to get it.
> 
> I will be bringing the bag to LV.  I'm hoping they can repair it and hopefully get the glazing off the canvas.


Hi, I just purchased this bag from a seller and was wondering if they fixed it for you?  She has not shipped the bag yet, I may have time to cancel‍♀️


----------



## Alexis168

Lodilakers said:


> Hi, I just purchased this bag from a seller and was wondering if they fixed it for you?  She has not shipped the bag yet, I may have time to cancel‍♀



LV did try to salvage my bag for me.  Unfortunately, some of the melted glazings did not come off.  It is very hard to clean the glazing off the canvas.  I did end up keeping my bag as the bag has sentimental value to me.


----------



## Redflowers2007

Lodilakers said:


> Hi, I just purchased this bag from a seller and was wondering if they fixed it for you?  She has not shipped the bag yet, I may have time to cancel‍♀


Not, i had 3 bags and all 3 was changed unfortunately,not possibilty to delete glazing very clean and re make again
I would refuse from such purchase


----------



## Nene20122012

Hi y’all, I checked my pochette Métis yesterday and the canvas has cracked on the left side of the flap. I bought it March 2019 and thought this issue was done with but apparently not. Has anybody had cracking with their PM lately. I’m not sure if I should take an exchange and risk this happening again. Is the empreinte PM safer? I don’t want any other bag from LV at the moment. The PM is my favorite out of all the bags I own. I’m very bummed about it. I need your opinions please


----------



## Redflowers2007

Metis in empriente had problems with glazing , but i gad seint germain from 17 year and it was all perfect, i have bought it recently
Do you love metis? Is it comfortable?


----------



## Nene20122012

I adore my pochette Métis. It fits all my essentials, the strap is comfortable, it can be handheld and it’s gorgeous. Has anybody with empreinte PM experience glazing issues in 2019-2020?


----------



## TangerineKandy

Nene20122012 said:


> Hi y’all, I checked my pochette Métis yesterday and the canvas has cracked on the left side of the flap. I bought it March 2019 and thought this issue was done with but apparently not. Has anybody had cracking with their PM lately. I’m not sure if I should take an exchange and risk this happening again. Is the empreinte PM safer? I don’t want any other bag from LV at the moment. The PM is my favorite out of all the bags I own. I’m very bummed about it. I need your opinions please


I have both the monogram and empreinte. I love this bag and haven't had any problems. I'm not sure how wide you open the flap during use, as I've noticed many youtubers stuffing this bag excessively and pulling the flap so far back that it makes me cringe haha but I definitely recommend the empreinte!!


----------



## Nene20122012

TangerineKandy said:


> I have both the monogram and empreinte. I love this bag and haven't had any problems. I'm not sure how wide you open the flap during use, as I've noticed many youtubers stuffing this bag excessively and pulling the flap so far back that it makes me cringe haha but I definitely recommend the empreinte!!


Thank you for the input. I actually only carry my zippy coin purse, key case and sunglasses. I don’t even stuff it full. But your point about pulling the flap back too far is very interesting. I never thought about that. Great observation!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Nene20122012 said:


> Thank you for the input. I actually only carry my zippy coin purse, key case and sunglasses. I don’t even stuff it full. But your point about pulling the flap back too far is very interesting. I never thought about that. Great observation!


You're very welcome!!


----------



## Nene20122012

I was able to take pictures today in the daylight. Crazy enough the glazing on my bag is still perfect but the cracks still appeared. I think wherever the canvas folds tightly will eventually develop a crack. They’re still fairly small and hard to see but still there. If you’ve had a PM for a few months, you might want to inspect your bag. I know it’s just a bag but I’m heartbroken over giving it up.


----------



## Redflowers2007

Please what about lumineuse? Is it in list? Because i have changeed my bag fascinante together but my girlfriend was said that lv can reglazing her bag
Her bag has cracking on shoulder belt


----------



## Redflowers2007

My lumineuse with fascinante together i mean, sorry


----------



## Treesazeits

fabuleux said:


> FoxyLV shares anything and everything. She is not a trustworthy source in my opinion.


She helped me when I needed to get a few bags replaced because of the “recall” list. I’d say that’s trustworthy.


----------



## Treesazeits

Treesazeits said:


> She helped me when I needed to get a few bags replaced because of the “recall” list. I’d say that’s trustworthy. My ca actually said foxy knows more than people that work at lv. Lol


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Redflowers2007 said:


> Please what about lumineuse? Is it in list? Because i have changeed my bag fascinante together but my girlfriend was said that lv can reglazing her bag
> Her bag has cracking on shoulder belt



I had a Lumineuse that I had to bring in for recall around summer of last year. My bag was from 2015. Melting on all the straps that could not be repaired. I was so sad because I loved that bag and they don’t have that style anymore. I ended up getting the empriente Montaigne and hope the glazing holds up


----------



## Redflowers2007

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I had a Lumineuse that I had to bring in for recall around summer of last year. My bag was from 2015. Melting on all the straps that could not be repaired. I was so sad because I loved that bag and they don’t have that style anymore. I ended up getting the empriente Montaigne and hope the glazing holds up


apparently depends on the condition of the bag
My was 2011 also and i have changed and bag of my girlfriend is 2011 also and her bag can be fixed but for chargeable , 500 usd
She is in surprised because i have new bag and she must pay


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Redflowers2007 said:


> apparently depends on the condition of the bag
> My was 2011 also and i have changed and bag of my girlfriend is 2011 also and her bag can be fixed but for chargeable , 500 usd
> She is in surprised because i have new bag and she must pay



That’s interesting. Mine was in bad shape. I had not used it for several months and when I got the call about the recall I went to take it out of the dust bag and saw that the glazing was all over the dust bag. When I brought it in to the store my SA didn’t hesitate to tell me to pick out a new bag.


----------



## Redflowers2007

atlsweetpea11 said:


> That’s interesting. Mine was in bad shape. I had not used it for several months and when I got the call about the recall I went to take it out of the dust bag and saw that the glazing was all over the dust bag. When I brought it in to the store my SA didn’t hesitate to tell me to pick out a new bag.


Yes! Its mine bag and it was change


----------



## Redflowers2007

atlsweetpea11 said:


> That’s interesting. Mine was in bad shape. I had not used it for several months and when I got the call about the recall I went to take it out of the dust bag and saw that the glazing was all over the dust bag. When I brought it in to the store my SA didn’t hesitate to tell me to pick out a new bag.


And it s bag of my friend and she has to pay for about 500 usd
She doesn't understand of this


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Redflowers2007 said:


> And it s bag of my friend and she has to pay for about 500 usd
> She doesn't understand of this
> View attachment 4799406
> View attachment 4799406
> View attachment 4799407
> View attachment 4799408



I agree that it seems odd that you got a new bag and she had to pay. Not sure the reasoning behind that. I was under the impression that if LV deems a bag defective and issues a recall that you have option to try and have them fix it (no cost to customer) or they will take it back and allow you to get another bag. I’m definitely not an expert and don’t know for sure. But I do know that some of people’s experiences have varied based on the relationships you have with your SA or the store manager.


----------



## Redflowers2007

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I agree that it seems odd that you got a new bag and she had to pay. Not sure the reasoning behind that. I was under the impression that if LV deems a bag defective and issues a recall that you have option to try and have them fix it (no cost to customer) or they will take it back and allow you to get another bag. I’m definitely not an expert and don’t know for sure. But I do know that some of people’s experiences have varied based on the relationships you have with your SA or the store manager.


Yes may be, i advice her to bring into another store and show again
May be they will fix it free


----------



## babyloove

She should go to another store. There is no reason to pay for a known issue ...


----------



## Redflowers2007

I advised her all the same, show bag in another store


----------



## satine112

23adeline said:


> I had returned more than 10 bags that melted , and I have a few more that I’m still holding until I see newer  designs that I like . You are not alone , don’t be sad


Why is everyone talking about this like this is normal? This is absolutely insane, for any price point of bag!! My jaw+floor reading this thread, I can’t believe they charge so much these days for these bags, and this is happening. Like - a melting bag????? Wtf


----------



## 23adeline

satine112 said:


> Why is everyone talking about this like this is normal? This is absolutely insane, for any price point of bag!! My jaw+floor reading this thread, I can’t believe they charge so much these days for these bags, and this is happening. Like - a melting bag????? Wtf


According to my CA, it’s due to a batch of leather glazing that LV used, that material melted in humid and hot weather places, my speedy emphreinte was probably the first one that melted and sent back in my country . 
After LV realised that problem, they had changed the material . Nowadays leather glazing that they are using is harder .


----------



## ray72277

Has anyone had any issues with the glazing on their Mahina L Bag or damier ebene Rivoli melting?  They are both from the impacted time frame, though I didn’t see any mention of those specific bags here.  I’m being told they weren’t impacted but the glazing feels super tacky to me.  Though I don’t see any actual melting yet, it’s just stickier than the glazing on my other bags and my finger nail can imprint fairly deep on it.  I don’t use my bags super often and had several that were on the recall list that hadn’t melted yet since they’d only been used once or twice.  Once I started handling them though, they started to get tacky, like my Mahina and Rivoli currently are.  If anyone has had any experience with these bags, especially using them in super humid environments, and either having or not having issues, I’d love to hear about it so I know if I have to look out for future issues with mine. Thanks!


----------



## ray72277

Anyone have either of these bags that can comment on the glazing, and whether their glazing has started to melt??


----------



## Annabel Lee

ray72277 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the glazing on their Mahina L Bag or damier ebene Rivoli melting?  They are both from the impacted time frame, though I didn’t see any mention of those specific bags here.  I’m being told they weren’t impacted but the glazing feels super tacky to me.  Though I don’t see any actual melting yet, it’s just stickier than the glazing on my other bags and my finger nail can imprint fairly deep on it.  I don’t use my bags super often and had several that were on the recall list that hadn’t melted yet since they’d only been used once or twice.  Once I started handling them though, they started to get tacky, like my Mahina and Rivoli currently are.  If anyone has had any experience with these bags, especially using them in super humid environments, and either having or not having issues, I’d love to hear about it so I know if I have to look out for future issues with mine. Thanks!



I don't have either of those bags, but definitely keep an eye on the glazing. I had a bag that was on the recall list, and at the time, my glazing was a little soft but not too concerning. Fast forward several months, and it had gotten substantially worse, even though I store it in AC and haven't been carrying it during the pandemic.

I don't think stores are taking repairs right now, but if you want to send your bags in, online CS can tell you more.


----------



## ray72277

Annabel Lee said:


> I don't have either of those bags, but definitely keep an eye on the glazing. I had a bag that was on the recall list, and at the time, my glazing was a little soft but not too concerning. Fast forward several months, and it had gotten substantially worse, even though I store it in AC and haven't been carrying it during the pandemic.
> 
> I don't think stores are taking repairs right now, but if you want to send your bags in, online CS can tell you more.


Thank you!


----------



## kookai-lola

ray72277 said:


> Anyone have either of these bags that can comment on the glazing, and whether their glazing has started to melt??



I checked my Mahina L tonight and the handles seem quite tacky. I have sent a note off to LV in inquire about this. I had the Ikat neverful (which I loved) but had to give up because the glazing melted all over my sweater. I’ll be sure to share when I learn more...


----------



## ray72277

kookai-lola said:


> I checked my Mahina L tonight and the handles seem quite tacky. I have sent a note off to LV in inquire about this. I had the Ikat neverful (which I loved) but had to give up because the glazing melted all over my sweater. I’ll be sure to share when I learn more...


Thank you!


----------



## Jolie34

Does anyone know if the retiro has been recalled? I have glazing that has melted...


----------



## ray72277

Jolie34 said:


> Does anyone know if the retiro has been recalled? I have glazing that has melted...


I was told that mono canvas bags did not have the issue, but who knows if that’s accurate.  Can you post a picture?


----------



## ivyvid

Jolie34 said:


> Does anyone know if the retiro has been recalled? I have glazing that has melted...


I believe the new retiro with the black leather is included. I know the metis hobo in canvas was part of the recalled batch


----------



## ray72277

ivyvid said:


> I believe the new retiro with the black leather is included. I know the metis hobo in canvas was part of the recalled batch


The Métis was recalled b/c of canvas cracking though, not glazing correct? I haven’t heard of the reddish glazing usually applied to the vachetta being of issue with melting, have you?


----------



## ivyvid

ray72277 said:


> The Métis was recalled b/c of canvas cracking though, not glazing correct? I haven’t heard of the reddish glazing usually applied to the vachetta being of issue with melting, have you?


I am not talking about the pochette metis but the Metis Hobo. These are two different bags, though some pochette metis made between 2013-2014, they had a melting of glazing issue too. It is not the red glazing on the vachetta that was having a problem but the ones that are in color, mostly black and these glazings are used on trims of the colored leather part (not vachetta) as well as on the canvas’ seams like the ones on the metis hobo and pochette metis


----------



## ray72277

ivyvid said:


> I am not talking about the pochette metis but the Metis Hobo. These are two different bags, though some pochette metis made between 2013-2014, they had a melting of glazing issue too. It is not the red glazing on the vachetta that was having a problem but the ones that are in color, mostly black and these glazings are used on trims of the colored leather part (not vachetta) as well as on the canvas’ seams like the ones on the metis hobo and pochette metis


I knew you weren’t talking about the pochette. Someone had previously said the Métis hobo had canvas cracking issues. I didn’t know there was colored glaze used on the hobo bags but yes, the colored glaze (not red), is what’s causing the issue.


----------



## piaboal

Glaze on my Dora BB from 2015 were cracking and melting. I brought back to LV and they let me exchange for something else. Great service.


----------



## Redflowers2007

piaboal said:


> Glaze on my Dora BB from 2015 were cracking and melting. I brought back to LV and they let me exchange for something else. Great service.


Which week your bag was? Beginning of 15 year or middle? Did you have receipt?


----------



## babyloove

Hello, I have the cassia clutch in red (bought in 2016). Do you know if they are known issues with this bag ? 
Beautiful but don't really wear it. Took it out this morning and the hardwear had tarnished (I know it's usual) but there are white spots on the glazing and my hands were red. Il looks fine when I look at it, so not melting yet. I live in Paris, France and we are in a lockdown until at list mid may. Should I call customer service or just wait for the stores to reopen ? Can they just reglaze it ? (I love it for sentimental reasons). Thanks !


----------



## miknarth

babyloove said:


> Hello, I have the cassia clutch in red (bought in 2016). Do you know if they are known issues with this bag ?
> Beautiful but don't really wear it. Took it out this morning and the hardwear had tarnished (I know it's usual) but there are white spots on the glazing and my hands were red. Il looks fine when I look at it, so not melting yet. I live in Paris, France and we are in a lockdown until at list mid may. Should I call customer service or just wait for the stores to reopen ? Can they just reglaze it ? (I love it for sentimental reasons). Thanks !


I don’t know about issues with the Cassia clutch but I had a Montaigne GM that had melted glazing on the handles and clochette. Luckily the damage did not get on any part of the bag so the bag itself was still perfect. The store gave me the option of either reglazing the bag or taking credit for something else. I elected to keep the bag for sentimental reasons, and especially since it’s no longer available for purchase. The reglazing was done and it’s been fine ever since. I think it’s done on a case by case basis so you’d probably have to bring the bag in to have it looked at. Another option is emailing Repair Services with photos to see if they can give you options. Good luck!


----------



## leanne193

Hi, I just went to use my neverfull damier ebene mm and to my horror it has melted! Both handles but mostly the pouchette. Purchased in 2014. Has anyone else had/got this issue?


----------



## vitamynk

It hasn’t happened to me personally but the SA mentioned storing the bag in the boxes can cause that. How were you storing it?


----------



## de_priss

leanne193 said:


> Hi, I just went to use my neverfull damier ebene mm and to my horror it has melted! Both handles but mostly the pouchette. Purchased in 2014. Has anyone else had/got this issue?


Could you post a picture please??

I am so so sorry this happened!!


----------



## axelixel

Hi all, 

I have LV Clery in epi leather bought in 2018 and only wear it for formal occasion 1-2 times. Today when I check on it, the exterior feels sticky. It's not melted and the glazing looks fine, but it feels sticky when you touch the surface. I keep it inside dust bag, without box, side by side with my toiletries 26 epi fuchia (bought around the same year) and the toiletries feels dry and fine. 
I live in Indonesia where the weather is humid, but I store all my bags with humid absorber and gradually changing it every 3 month. All other bags were fine : chanel flaps, mini capucines, lv canvas.. All got same treatment, but only 1 epi bag feels sticky 

Anyone experience the same with epi leather?


----------



## Jumper

axelixel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have LV Clery in epi leather bought in 2018 and only wear it for formal occasion 1-2 times. Today when I check on it, the exterior feels sticky. It's not melted and the glazing looks fine, but it feels sticky when you touch the surface. I keep it inside dust bag, without box, side by side with my toiletries 26 epi fuchia (bought around the same year) and the toiletries feels dry and fine.
> I live in Indonesia where the weather is humid, but I store all my bags with humid absorber and gradually changing it every 3 month. All other bags were fine : chanel flaps, mini capucines, lv canvas.. All got same treatment, but only 1 epi bag feels sticky
> 
> Anyone experience the same with epi leather?


Some years back, I had an issue with my Empreinte speedy (bad batch). The glazing on the strap melted and started sticking to everything it was in contact with. It took me a year plus before I pluck the courage to bring it back to the store to ask them about it. I stay in Singapore so humidity wise we are comparable. No matter how humid the weather is, it shouldn’t “melt” or become “sticky” right? Non of the other bags had such issues like you said. Bring it to a store and if you feel anxious, bring along a comparable leather bag stored in the same conditions to show them what you mean.  I got store credit for the bad batch of Empreinte speedy because I’m too afraid to replace with another empreinte. I stick to their canvas.


----------



## axelixel

Jumper said:


> Some years back, I had an issue with my Empreinte speedy (bad batch). The glazing on the strap melted and started sticking to everything it was in contact with. It took me a year plus before I pluck the courage to bring it back to the store to ask them about it. I stay in Singapore so humidity wise we are comparable. No matter how humid the weather is, it shouldn’t “melt” or become “sticky” right? Non of the other bags had such issues like you said. Bring it to a store and if you feel anxious, bring along a comparable leather bag stored in the same conditions to show them what you mean.  I got store credit for the bad batch of Empreinte speedy because I’m too afraid to replace with another empreinte. I stick to their canvas.




Thank you for replying..

Yes I know about emprinte leather issue, my mom also have the same issue and LV gave excellent service with store credit. But I never hear anything about epi leather. Usually the inside leather issue but never with the exterior surface.. Thats why I'm curious


----------



## Jumper

axelixel said:


> Thank you for replying..
> 
> Yes I know about emprinte leather issue, my mom also have the same issue and LV gave excellent service with store credit. But I never hear anything about epi leather. Usually the inside leather issue but never with the exterior surface.. Thats why I'm curious


That’s why you should see what the SA says at the LV store. Maybe they could “repair” it?


----------



## axelixel

I bought my clery to LV store and they said its normal due to humid weather. Already show them my other ‘dry’ epi leather which I store side by side with my Clery, but they said both feel the same.
Gonna air my clery, hopefully the sticky feeling will gone.


----------



## babyloove

Do you have another store you can go to or talk to the store manager ?
The same thing happened to my Alma BB epi and they exchanged it. I live in France but my sister took it to China for holidays and it came back sticky. They said humidity, I said I was unsatisfied with the answer and they exchanged it ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

babyloove said:


> Do you have another store you can go to or talk to the store manager ?
> The same thing happened to my Alma BB epi and they exchanged it. I live in France but my sister took it to China for holidays and it came back sticky. They said humidity, I said I was unsatisfied with the answer and they exchanged it ...


Way to go! I will use that line if I need to!


----------



## klcar1

Im a bit late to this thread and revelation about these issues. I purchased a SC PM bag back in 2011 or 2012. I had quite a few issues with it back then, the glazing on strap was peeling, the leather went sticky. LV replaced the strap at the time. But now i am reading these issues im wondering if my bag was part of the recall? I changed jobs so not sure if they tried contacting me as i have a new number. Is it too late to contact Lv and query them?


----------



## Jumper

klcar1 said:


> Im a bit late to this thread and revelation about these issues. I purchased a SC PM bag back in 2011 or 2012. I had quite a few issues with it back then, the glazing on strap was peeling, the leather went sticky. LV replaced the strap at the time. But now i am reading these issues im wondering if my bag was part of the recall? I changed jobs so not sure if they tried contacting me as i have a new number. Is it too late to contact Lv and query them?


Never too late! Give it a try to speak to a CA.


----------



## klcar1

Jumper said:


> Never too late! Give it a try to speak to a CA.


Thanks. I will send an email first with images of my bag. Here are pics for your ref, does this look normal? I found my old receipts and the handles were repaired in 2012 so i wonder if the repair was impacted by the faulty glazing?


----------



## diamant

sorry to revive this old thread. I just pulled out my lv montaine empiriente mm in noir which i have only used about 4 times but i bought kid 2014z i saw wierd indents in the handels so i tracked this post down. Hoping mine is fixed im devastated i never used the bag bc of my baby and was ready to bring  it out


----------



## diamant

And took it into the store. No credit etc just said they are sending for new handles and a strap free of charge. 20 week turnaround


----------



## Chablis

Does anyone know if the monogram Melie from 2016 was ever part of the recall? Did the recall include all monogram bag styles 2013-2016 or just some??


----------



## Emsidee

Chablis said:


> Does anyone know if the monogram Melie from 2016 was ever part of the recall? Did the recall include all monogram bag styles 2013-2016 or just some??


It was just for leather bags (empreinte, taurillon etc.) not monogram bags.


----------



## Chablis

Emsidee said:


> It was just for leather bags (empreinte, taurillon etc.) not monogram bags.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi. Actually they recalled my Greenwich which was in damier ebene and leather. I would try.


----------



## Iamminda

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi. Actually they recalled my Greenwich which was in damier ebene and leather. I would try.



Hi. Did they say why your Greenwich was recalled?   I am curious since I have a similar type of bag — the Diane from 2014 which is DE w/nomade leather.  Thank you.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi. I discovered that it was recalled in this thread! I went to my boutique in 2018 and they confirmed. Mine was from 2015. They gave me a store credit for the amount I paid at the time as it was discontinued. Also  mine had nomade leather. 
Good luck!


----------



## Lyn2005

Hi, I bought the red empreinte Curieuse wallet in 2014. Over these years the glaze from all sides has melted off onto my handbag contents, ruining sunglasses, cosmetic pouches, scarves, bag linings, etc. The wallet itself is horribly stained from the melted glaze.

It got so bad that I had to put the wallet into a random dustbag when bringing it out, and was so embarrassed when my friends & family asked if it was real LV, and why the quality was so poor.

Finally, I stumbled across this thread and realized this is not normal and that I should contact LV. I initially contacted them to ask if they would re-glaze it and waive the repairs charge.

To my surprise, they offered store credit exchange! So I picked up a new wallet!

I’m very happy with the outcome, and this has really brought back my confidence in the brand, knowing that LV will stand behind their product. 

Also, a heartfelt thank you to everyone who contributed in this thread, without it, I wouldn’t have known this was a widespread issue that LV was aware of.


----------



## shanghaimei

Glad they still honored the recall.


----------

